
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19543938" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19543938</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19543939" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19543939</a>
======
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
randomnumber314
What's the story with Mollie the crab?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
So we have a logo that's a shield with wings:
[https://www.usds.gov/assets/img/usds-logo-
horizontal.png](https://www.usds.gov/assets/img/usds-logo-horizontal.png) .
For an off-site last year in the Chesapeake Bay, our designer Ellen Butters
came up with a crab made out of the logo. Ellen named the crab Mollie in honor
of Mollie Ruskin, the designer who came up with the original USDS logo.

Now Mollie sometimes gets special outfits for special days, much like the
Google doodle. For May 4th, for example, Mollie got light sabers:
[https://slate.com/technology/2018/05/u-s-digital-service-
deb...](https://slate.com/technology/2018/05/u-s-digital-service-debuts-an-
unofficial-star-wars-crab-logo-on-twitter.html)

It might sound silly, but we actually got an application from that Slate
article. A little whimsy can go a long way in government. We have a lot of
crab-themed decorations around the USDS townhouse in DC. I even have a crab
drawing my nephew made hanging right next to my desk.

~~~
randomnumber314
Nice. Thanks. I saw the light saber version is in ASCII in the source for
usds.gov, I figured there was a meaningful back story.

One more observation: If I were to want to work for the USDS, there aren't job
listings (that I saw) nor would I know what I was applying for by clicking the
"Apply Now" button.

I have been out of Fed. Gov. for about a decade, but the hiring process was
very complex and confusing back then, the "rule of thumb" was for people to
apply to as many as thirty jobs, and expect to wait a month for a response.
I'd recommend explaining how (if) USDS is different. I certainly wouldn't fill
out the "Apply Now" form not knowing what I'd be interviewed for, in DC, with
a response sometime in the next month.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
That's good feedback--thanks. We use a special hiring authority, which allows
us to avoid a lot of the complex and confusing bits of the Federal hiring
process.

The bottom line is that we are always looking for strong designers, engineers,
and product managers and we can hire them quickly (in government terms).

Glad you noticed the easter egg in the source code! You know that means you
have to apply now. :)

------
thill_joinroot
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite / partial remote | $80k-$150k |

[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 500 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 24
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone. So, you're in luck.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

Email us at either chris.evans@joinroot.com or tim.hill@joinroot.com to apply
and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
spez
Reddit | Machine Learning Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | New York

Reddit is hiring engineers in ads ML for our brand-new NYC office. We’re
looking for both junior and senior ML engineers.

The ads ML team is responsible for all the machine learning that powers our
ads backend, as well as the inference and ML serving infrastructure.

Our backend is in flux, but we’re using: Spark and Scala on AWS for machine
learning, as well as BigQuery on GCP for analysis.

Our ads serving stack is written in go and runs on AWS, and our ML includes
logistic regression, GBDT, NLP embeddings, recommender systems, and more.

If you’re interested, shoot us an email at jobs+hn@reddit.com

~~~
maximp
Hey spez! What's a good background for a jr ML engineer? Would be really
interested in learning more.

~~~
AbstractAirways
I'm the hiring manager on this role, I can take this one.

ML engineers fall between data science and production engineering. They're
responsible for doing their own data analysis and experimentation, plus some
light engineering to implement their models in production. We also hire
backend engineers to handle the more hardcore infrastructure tasks, so we
don't expect quite the same insane level of coding ability as some companies
do.

~~~
swapniljavanjal
I am from Java(Back end development) background with 4 years of experience. I
am really interested to learn and work for machine learning projects. Do you
think I should try here? Can you please send me job description if possible,
my email id is swapnil.javanjal@gmail.com

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf ([https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)) | REMOTE |
Developers

Overleaf builds modern collaborative authoring tools for scientists --- like
Google Docs for Science. We have over four million registered users from
around the world. Our primary product is an online, real-time collaborative
editor for papers, theses, technical reports and other documents written in
the LaTeX markup language.

We recently acquired ShareLaTeX and have merged the two platforms.

We plan to add two developers to our team, one with a back end focus and one
with a more full stack focus.

Our stack currently includes Node.js, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Angular,
React and a some Ruby on Rails.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Most of our code is open-source and we're big fans of Free Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Our core hours are 2pm--5pm UK
time. Applicants in the US and EU are preferred.

\- We're agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see
[https://overleaf.workable.com/j/B9EFEE6B4D](https://overleaf.workable.com/j/B9EFEE6B4D)
for more information and how to apply.

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a fast-growing, all-remote company,
GitLab is a place where you can contribute and make an impact from anywhere in
the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values
transparency and collaboration.

We’re hiring solutions architects, engineering managers, security engineers,
recruiters, support engineers, product managers, strategic account leaders,
and more roles in every department. Here’s our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Here’s an inside look at GitLab’s interview process from one of our new team
members: [https://about.gitlab.com/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-
intervi...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-interview-at-
gitlab/)

Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

~~~
blkcoffee
Hey, I think there is something wrong with the form for Support Engineer, APAC
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/gitlab/jobs/4225274002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gitlab/jobs/4225274002))
A lot of the drop down selections don't have any options. I've tried FireFox,
Chrome and Safari to make sure it wasn't a browser issue.

~~~
btasovac
Thank you for pointing this out - we'll try to fix this as soon as possible.

~~~
blkcoffee
No problems! Looks like most all are fixed except "Please choose the country
in which you are located." and "Where did you hear about this position?" which
are compulsory.

------
jbhatab
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

We are a 5 person engineering-focused team building logistics software for the
cannabis industry. We've built the app from the ground up using Elixir &
Phoenix and are excited about being apart of the Elixir ecosystem. On the
front end, we use redux/react and are getting into some GraphQL. We are
closing a seed round and are looking to expand our engineering team!

Our software helps cannabis company's manage production of their cannabis
products, deploy large scale sales team, invoice customers, fleet tracking,
and more. We have over $300M in transactions per year passing through our
platform and want to keep growing that number. We're looking for another
engineer to join our passionate development team to take on critical feature
development and help get us there!

If you're interested in learning more, please email careers@distru.com your
resume/linkedin and mention Hacker News!

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/) We are a development shop
that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to help companies
create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs, products, and
services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and
TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our
day-to-day work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and
JavaScript (mostly React and React-Native). Open positions:

    
    
      • Director of Product Design (UX/UI) 
      • Director of Engineering
      • Senior Software Engineer & Software Engineer
      • Senior React Native Engineer
      • Senior UX Designer
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
faithlifedevs
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
sjtgraham
Teller | London, UK | On site | [https://teller.io/](https://teller.io/)

Teller makes banking APIs for developers that provide real time access to
live, up-to-date data from their users' accounts and also allow instant
payment initiation and transfers on behalf of users.

Our approach is unique in that we don't screenscrape online banking portals,
we reverse engineer the bank's often heavily protected mobile app to discover
its private API contract and implement our own API compatible clients.

Roles we are currently hiring for:

\- Designer #1

Are you the kind of designer talented enough to walk on to Stripe's design
team but want to have the impact of being designer #1 not #100? We would love
to talk to you.

\- Reverse Engineering (iOS)

We pop open some of the most well protected mobile apps in the world as a
prerequisite to integrating a new bank. If you have a more sophisticated
answer than "MITMProxy" for the question "How would you reverse a banking
app's API contract?" please get in touch.

We're working on some exciting projects like our own lldb debugserver
undetectable by state-of-the-art anti-RE tools and static decryption of
Apple's FairPlay DRM. We strongly believe investing in proprietary tooling is
major advantage.

\- Erlang/Elixir Engineers

Our application is 100% Elixir. We really mean it. We are 100% all in on
Elixir, we've even already started building new features with Phoenix
LiveView.

\- iOS Engineers

We're looking for a great iOS engineer to build a beautiful iOS SDK for our
API, and to also work on a secret skunkworks project.

\- DevRel/DevX Engineering

Do you think DevRel has jumped the shark and needs a reboot? Same here. This
role involves a mixture of core engineering, being a user advocate within the
company, creating great content and tooling for the best possible developer
experience.

Sound interesting? Let's talk: sg@teller.io

~~~
Fingel
This sounds interesting but also shady. Are you getting permission to
implement these apis? Do your users know how you are implementing this stuff?

~~~
kerbs
Are you referring to the reverse engineering role? They aren't describing an
app they are making - they are describing the act of reverse engineering apps
on the App Store.

------
toddmoka
MOKA Analytics | Front-End Engineering Lead | New York, NY | Full-time |
$140-185K | Equity | ONSITE

At MOKA, we believe every company should be equipped to make the best
strategic decisions for their customers and employees. That's why we've set
out to replace costly strategy consultants with intelligent software. Founded
by McKinsey and Bridgwater alumni, we're assembling a diverse team to push the
boundaries of data warehousing, explainable AI/ML, and intuitive UX.

Our product, the Winning Model, is an integrated platform for decision support
and long-term strategic planning. In just over two years, we've deployed the
Winning Model in 15 countries and it's become the preferred strategy tool at
one of the world's largest CPG companies

We're looking for an engineer to lead our front-end UI, UX, and architecture.
The ideal candidate would have experience working on consumer decision support
applications (e.g., investment advice, health, etc.) or collaboration tools.
Our front-end stack is React, Redux, D3, and SASS.

If you're excited about solving technical and HCI challenges in a business
context, email me, our head of engineering at todd@moka.nyc.

Follow our engineering blog at: [https://medium.com/moka-analytics-
engineering](https://medium.com/moka-analytics-engineering)

------
aloukissas
AgentRisk | Lead Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.agentrisk.com/](https://www.agentrisk.com/)

AgentRisk is a next-generation automated wealth management service using
machine learning and options strategies. The product has been in a quiet beta
since 2016 with actual customers and pretty solid performance. We are looking
for exceptional engineers to join the founding team and bring the v1.0 product
to scale.

The founding team is highly technical with previous exits under their belts.
You will be working closely with our CTO and you'll have the chance to have
huge impact on both the product and business.

Our tech stack includes Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, R, Python,
React, React Native

Interested? Drop us a note: founders@agentrisk.com

------
opencorporates
OpenCorporates | Scrapers / bot writers | London, UK (Remote) | Full-time -
part-time considered

OpenCorporates is growing, and looking for more great bot and scraper coders –
to help fulfill its mission to open up the world's official public information
on companies.

We write, run and maintain hundreds of scrapers and bots – bots that integrate
with APIs, that download open data dumps. Bots that make sense of messy data
and put it into our standardised schema, working with our expert Data
Analysts.

We're particularly looking for highly talented bot writers who both understand
how to extract data from legacy, messy or plain broken public websites, AND
who want to work to help achieve our critical public-benefit mission.

What you'll be doing:

\- Support & expand our data pipeline.

You'll write bots to source publicly available data (scraping websites,
consuming data published via APIs or CSV, or extracting data from PDFs) in
order to create new data feeds, and also help solve problems with our existing
feeds

\- Maintain high data quality.

You'll compare datasets to their source to verify that the information is
complete and error-free. You'll also suggest ways to make our processes more
efficient.

Above all we are looking for smart people who we think will fit in well.

This is a full-time position, either in Shoreditch, London, UK, or remote,
although we would consider part-time positions for the right applicant.
Unfortunately we are unable to offer visa/relocation help for now. Strictly no
recruitment agencies.

Salary range: £38k-£55k

~~~
iandanforth
Links to positions?

~~~
ChrisTaggart
[https://jobs.opencorporates.com/o/bot-
writerscraper](https://jobs.opencorporates.com/o/bot-writerscraper)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US Digital | Multiple Engineering Roles | Jersey City, NJ, USA |
FULLTIME | ONSITE | 140-200K | williamhillplc.com

Whether it’s working out the odds on the winners of the Kentucky Derby or the
Super Bowl, our work has a direct impact on every customer who places a bet.
And putting that experience front and center of everything we do has helped us
become a real betting powerhouse in the UK and Nevada – and now we’re bringing
that expertise to New Jersey. William Hill is America's largest Sports Book
operator and our award-winning sports betting app allows you to instantly
place bets in the palm of your hand, and all of that is completely legal here
in New Jersey!

We code the platform which our odds traders use to update the prices on live
events. Making sure our customers have up to the minute in-play chances right
there and then. And we really do mean that our teams process 464 bets every
single second. Our platforms have to reflect millions of real-time, In-Play
sports events, so developing systems that are designed for low latency and
high throughput is critical. Currently hiring:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Scala/Akka

\- Functional Programmer, Clojure/Haskell/Erlang

\- Senior DevOps Engineer, AWS/Docker

\- Senior UX/UI Designer

\- Data Architect, Hadoop/Redshift

\- Security Architect

All jobs are listed at [https://angel.co/l/2eubtM](https://angel.co/l/2eubtM)
or email us at hiring@williamhill.us

I'm an engineer here - if you have questions, feel free to send a note to me
personally. Contact info in profile.

------
cwojno
Skool | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time |
Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning,
        ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

------
zedpm
SRAM | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Spearfish, SD

Join an awesome team of highly motivated, outdoor-oriented software engineers
doing Really Cool Things with bicycle data systems at SRAM[0] and live in the
outdoor adventurer's paradise of Spearfish, South Dakota[1], [2]. You can
expect a good work/life balance, a fantastic group of people to work with, and
a lot of input into tools, technology selection, and design.

Current stack: Python, C, C++, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ansible, FreeBSD,
Linux, Docker

[0] [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-software-
engineer-...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-software-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

[1] [https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-
bas...](https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-base-cities-
for-adventure-enthusiasts)

[2] [https://visitspearfish.com/](https://visitspearfish.com/)

------
ammmir
Private Business Network | Go Engineer | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://privatebusiness.network](https://privatebusiness.network) |
$120K-$150K USD

Private Business Network (brought to you by the makers of the PIA VPN service)
is building a next-generation cyber security solution for SMBs that want the
ease-of-use of a consumer VPN (On/Off), but need centralized management,
powerful web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients. This is an exciting
opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly influence
the product. The work is challenging, but fun for the right candidate: cross-
platform apps, user management, SSO, billing, end-to-end secrets/key
management, device management, application delivery, to name a few!

Our infrastructure is managed with Packer, Terraform, and Docker and we use
both AWS and bare metal hosting providers. We're strong believers in a "less
is more" philosophy and still use Makefiles and shell scripts with a sprinkle
of Python in our build process.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Cross-platform (native or hybrid) app development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
        * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
        * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
        * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
        * Familiarity with Curve25519, ECDH, secret sharing, WireGuard, osquery, MDM, etc. are a huge plus!
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@privatebusiness.network with "Private Business Network
Application" in the subject line and include your current resume, links to
shipping apps or code you are most proud of. Thanks for looking!

------
latch
SWAT | Junior Software Engineer | Singapore | Onsite | Fulltime

We help companies provide more efficient transportation for their employees by
figuring out routes that minimize travel duration, and provide greater insight
for both operators and passengers.

I personally joined the company for two reasons. First, I knew the founder to
be a solid software engineer and caring/honest person. Second, I've seen first
hand how soul crushing long commutes can be for people who don't live near
public transportation and/or work strange hours (and how this problem
overwhelmingly impacts the poor).

We're looking for junior backend and frontend developers. Frontend is in
React. Backend is in Go, but we're starting to move components over to Elixir.
Prior experience in these specific technologies isn't a requirement. Questions
/ resumes can be sent to karl@swatmobile.io

Work visas are not available for these positions.

------
mite-mitreski
Klarna | Design, Engineering - React/JS, Java, Erlang | Stockholm, Sweden or
Berlin, Germany | Full-time| Onsite | Visa support

[https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=jBq-8WdKQZ](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-via=jBq-8WdKQZ)

Engineering we have backend focused jobs with Java or Node JS or Scala/Erlang.
We also have frontend, design and mobile devs.

Unicorns are real. And other facts. Klarna isn’t just a great place to work:
it’s one of the world’s true unicorn companies.

* We’re valued at over $2.5bn and we’re growing by 40% a year

* We now have more than 2000 employees from more than 70 countries

* We process more than a million transactions a day

* About 10,000 people are buying with Klarna at any moment of any day

We have developer centers in Stockholm, Berlin, and Linden If you‘re as
excited about the future as we are, Join us! It’s a hell of a ride.

------
mtabini
Noom | Fullstack, Frontend, DevOps, QA | NYC or REMOTE | FULLTIME |
[https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our entire engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
positions that include backend and frontend engineering, data analysis, and
product management. Our offices are in NYC, but we are a remote-friendly
organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and are happy to consider
candidates anywhere.

Here are some links where you can apply:

\- Fullstack: [https://grnh.se/3f36d0b01](https://grnh.se/3f36d0b01)

\- Sr. Frontend: [https://grnh.se/f0a3b8271](https://grnh.se/f0a3b8271)

\- DevOps: [https://grnh.se/c1da8a701](https://grnh.se/c1da8a701)

\- QA Analyst: [https://grnh.se/b56b27e51](https://grnh.se/b56b27e51)

Our stack includes Python, React, Java, and Go, all hosted on AWS.

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
question; I'm mt at noom dot com.

------
CoreMotionJobs
Apple CoreMotion | Scientists & Engineers | Cupertino, CA | Onsite

The CoreMotion team is a multi-disciplinary group bringing together
scientists, software and hardware engineers to expose the sensors of our
mobile devices to developers, and our fitness tracking features to our
customers. We are looking for a wide variety of talent to fulfill our mission,
including those with signals and HW experience to validate our inertial
sensors, those with a more statistical/numerical background for our Health
features, and those with a more Unixy bent to help develop our automation and
infrastructure tools for data pipelines. If any of these flavors are appealing
to you, please feel free to contact us at the email in this account's profile.

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
rubiquity
Amazon Web Services (AWS) - AppSync | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE
(US/Canada relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

AWS AppSync makes it easy to build data driven mobile and web applications by
securely handling all the application data management tasks like data
synchronization, online/offline access, and data manipulation across multiple
data sources. AWS AppSync uses GraphQL, an API query language designed to
build client applications by providing an intuitive and flexible syntax for
describing how to query and mutate their data. Our customers love how easy we
make it to rapidly iterate and deploy their applications at large scale.

We're looking for people that want to build and operate large scale
distributed systems. You'll be on a team of people with diverse perspectives
that work hard and have fun solving customer problems. You'll find yourself in
a fast paced culture that values written thought and long-term oriented
thinking. We work with a wide variety of tools ranging from Java, Go,
TypeScript, and Python at the code level to the very same tools AWS customers
use.

I'm the hiring manager so please feel free to reach out to me directly with
any questions. If you're interested, my email is rrcb@amazon.com

You can read more about the job here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/821369/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/821369/software-development-
engineer-aws-appsync)

You can learn more about AWS AppSync here:
[https://aws.amazon.com/appsync/](https://aws.amazon.com/appsync/)

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Remote | Relocation| Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software engineers to work directly with our
technical founders (CTO & Chief Scientist). If you have experience in C++ and
are interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please
reach out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in US or EU timezones.)

------
matthewmacleod
BotsAndUs | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | On-site |
[https://botsandus.com](https://botsandus.com)

BotsAndUs are developing an autonomous social robotics platform to provide
intuitive, interactive customer service support in busy public environments.

We have built prototypes for our own hardware and software platforms, and
we're now hiring additional engineering staff to help us take our services
into production.

We are currently looking to hire a senior software engineer with web-tech
experience, to help us build the UI and backend systems for our robots. We
have a diverse technical stack, so we're particularly interested in candidates
who are comfortable working with a range of different tools, languages and
frameworks as required.

You'll be joining at an early stage, but we're offering a market-rate salary
and a friendly, flexible working environment.

Find more details on our website at
[https://botsandus.com/about/#careers](https://botsandus.com/about/#careers)
or email matt@botsandus.com for more information or to apply.

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers and Engineering Managers | San Francisco, Toronto,
Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
Beginning of this year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board.

For engineering managers we are looking for someone who is experienced in
leading, coaching and mentoring a software development team that delivers
stable, high-quality software. You have a strong technical background and are
able to contribute to planning and technical design, and believe in building
teams and practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of
ownership and pride in your team.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the
Head of Technology and happy to answer questions related to these roles).
Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
jasonrchaves
Epirus | Software, Firmware, Mechanical, Electrical engineers | Los Angeles |
Onsite | Full-Time

Epirus is a venture-backed startup specializing in agile development of
advanced defense systems. Our team combines decades of aerospace & defense
experience with Silicon Valley innovation in order to address 21st century
threats, such as drones and other asymmetric technologies.

Our office is in Los Angeles, and we're a team of hardware and software
engineers with backgrounds split between aerospace/defense and Silicon
Valley/startups. We’re building some of our own hardware and working on
solving really hard problems in RF engineering, embedded systems, computer
vision/machine intelligence, and algorithmic control. We are lucky to have
amazing support and funding from 8VC and are growing quickly.

We're hiring Hardware Engineers (Firmware, FPGA, RF, High-Power, and Antenna
Design) and Software Engineers (Machine Learning, Computer Vision).

Learn more at
[https://www.epirussystems.com/careers](https://www.epirussystems.com/careers)

~~~
person_of_color
Are you affected by ITAR?

------
raja
Validere | React and Elixir Developers | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://validere.com/](https://validere.com/)

At Validere (YC S16), we build software and IoT hardware that is empowering
oil & gas organizations to optimize critical product quality, logistics, and
trading decisions. We are working on a challenging problem and are looking for
smart people that align with our vision to build amazing products and services
for industries that have been largely ignored by technology so far.

We are looking for both React and Elixir developers to join our platform team
as we pursue becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product
offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible team, we want to meet
you!

Tech Stack (Platform) - Elixir, React, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kafka,
Terraform, AWS, Prometheus

Tech Stack (Data Science / Machine Learning): Python, Numpy, SciPy, Pandas,
Numba, PyTorch

Questions or interested in applying? Reach out directly via
careers+hn@validere.com (include any relevant links to Github/LinkedIn, etc)

------
amd-ken
AMD | multiple Linux developers | Toronto, Canada | REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://jobs.amd.com/](https://jobs.amd.com/)

Our team works on open source GPU drivers for Linux. We're looking for
experienced software engineers to develop, maintain, and support graphics and
multimedia drivers in support of a wide range of applications, including
machine learning and data centre. You will utilize your knowledge to become
key contributors to the ongoing development of AMD GPU drivers for current and
future hardware. Ideal candidates are passionate about Linux and open source,
are self-motivated, and have a proven ability to collaborate within and across
diverse teams.

Minimum Requirements:

* Bachelor's degree (or equivalent) with 1-5 years of experience

* Proficient in C or C++ programming

* Excellent debugging and trouble-shooting skills

* Strong general Linux systems administration, software development, and troubleshooting knowledge and experience

* Linux kernel development experience, either core kernel development or device driver development

* PC architecture knowledge

* Strong oral and written communication skills

Nice-to-haves:

* Experience with Linux containers kernel level implementation (cgroups, namespaces)

* Familiarity with Linux networking and network/cluster management

* Familiarity with Linux GPU driver development (kernel and user-mode), ideally on AMD hardware.

* Familiarity with compute, graphics, or multimedia GPU application development using APIs such as OpenCL, OpenGL, and VAAPI.

* Proven track record of contributions to open source projects

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, F#) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Oakland | ONSITE REMOTE
| [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

We are building next generation, open source systems software: Teleport [1]
and Gravity [2]. We are profitable (through an open-core model) and growing
quickly but we still focus on maintaining a work-life balance. We also value
our craft and being nice and respectful to each other.

If you enjoy learning and creating systems engineering software as much as we
do, or would like to help us sell or write about it, join us:

    
    
      * As a Sales Rep [3]
      * As a Senior Golang/Linux systems engineer, Teleport [4]
      * As a Technical Writer [5]
    

We have two great offices in Toronto and Oakland. For some positions you can
also work anywhere from U.S.

Learn more:
[https://gravitational.com/about#jobs](https://gravitational.com/about#jobs)
Apply: jobs@gravitational.com

[1]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)
[2]
[https://github.com/gravitational/gravity](https://github.com/gravitational/gravity)
[3] [https://gravitational.com/careers/sales-
reps/](https://gravitational.com/careers/sales-reps/) [4]
[https://gravitational.com/careers/systems-engineer-
teleport/](https://gravitational.com/careers/systems-engineer-teleport/) [5]
[https://gravitational.com/careers/technical-content-
creator/](https://gravitational.com/careers/technical-content-creator/)

------
adambrod
Haven Connect | Multiple Software Engineers (front-end, back-end) | Full Time
| Austin, TX | ONSITE | [https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)
Haven Connect is a software company that uses automation and a deep
understanding of the regulatory challenges for affordable housing to get low-
income Americans into units faster and at a fraction of the cost. We provide
an online platform for the affordable housing community. This currently
includes an online application portal for low-income applicants, and a CRM
like dashboard for property managers to maintain a waitlist and communicate
with applicants over a long time period.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      - Elixir, TypeScript
      - React, Redux, React-Apollo, Webpack, Babel, Cypress
      - Postgres, RDS, Algolia, Twilio, Heroku, AWS
    

[https://havenconnect.com/careers](https://havenconnect.com/careers)

------
alexbecker
Coalition | Back-End, Full-Stack, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible.

We're rapidly growing and scaling our team to accommodate that growth. We are
looking to hire engineers and product managers who can help us maintain a high
standard of engineering while increasing the scale and functionality of our
products. These roles come with a significant amount of responsibility and
autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built on Python 3 and Node, and our
infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new technologies;
we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems makes contract analysis software. We are always looking for
talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and for those looking for
change to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto.

We're hiring Senior Developers to work in all areas of our stack.
Possibilities include working on Clojure web server, backend data processing
services, and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our
data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site or
Remote | [https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs develops automation technology to make it easier for companies to
create machine learning applications. We build a web app and developer API to
automate time-intensive and error-prone parts of the data science process such
as feature engineering.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
enjeyw
Sempo.ai | Full-Stack | Melbourne, Aus | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://sempo.ai](https://sempo.ai)

We're a young social impact startup that helps NGOs deliver Cash Aid directly
to people affected by humanitarian crises. Why cash? Because 70% of Syrian
refugees have sold the aid they've been given to buy what they actually need.
We're tackling the challenge of how you get cash to people in regions where
there's very low levels of financial inclusion.

Since going live in September 2018, we've used our Ethereum based platform to
help deliver cash aid to over 1500 vulnerable people in places like Iraqi
Kurdistan, Lebanon and Greece.

Languages: Python, Javascript, Solidity is a bonus.

Email: nick@sempo.ai

More job info here: [http://www.ethicaljobs.com.au/Members/Sempo2019/software-
eng...](http://www.ethicaljobs.com.au/Members/Sempo2019/software-engineer)

~~~
amrx431
Do you plan to sponsor VISA?

~~~
enjeyw
Unfortunately that's not something we have the resources for currently :(

------
holix
Doctype | Front-end engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE
(worldwide) | Full-time / part-time |
[https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/) We're a small digital
agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 20 people. We have an
office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are free to work from
wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/),
[https://www.assyrianroots.com/](https://www.assyrianroots.com/),
[https://www.esvenskan.se/](https://www.esvenskan.se/) amongst other websites.
Our current tech stack is Go, MariaDB and React. Our largest clients are
within the eSports segment, but some of our clients also run simple websites
powered by WordPress.

Requirements:

* Experience with at least one popular JavaScript framework (e.g. React, Vue, Ember or Angular)

* A good sense for great user experiences and interfaces

* Good understanding of HTML, CSS and JavaScript

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience in developing cross-platform mobile apps in React Native

* Experience in integrating client-server communication with RESTful API

* Computer science education

We’re ideally looking for people to join us full-time, but we’re flexible if
full-time employment isn’t your thing. We can offer relocation to Sweden and
assist with housing. Feel free to mail me at nemanja@doctype.se if this sounds
interesting to you!

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is on a mission to make it so everyone, in every community, in
every country, and in every industry can create products using the best
technology. The innovations of the future will all rely on software and we
want to bring the future sooner by building the best tools that help
developers answer questions about their code.

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp use Sourcegraph every day.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

Read our master plan to learn more about what we're building, and why it
matters: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

Our code and our product roadmap are open source!

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)

[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)

------
dhash
Radix Labs (YC S18) | Software Developer (frontend, backend, compilers,
distributed systems) | Cambridge, MA, USA | ONSITE | Full time | $100k-150k +
equity

 __About Radix __

Radix Labs is a Series Seed startup with 2.5M raised. Our product brings
compiler-like abstractions to the process of working in a biology lab.

We are building the future of the biotechnology development process with a
first-principles approach, developing a programming language, compiler, and
distributed runtime to automatically turn lab protocols into robot or lab
technician instructions. This means that the 60% of a PhD biologists day that
is spent doing manual labor can be reduced drastically, pushing the means of
biotech production down to biohackers and streamlining the inefficiencies of
large pharmaceutical companies with one proven software solution.

 __About the Role __

We 're looking for Scala engineers. We are a 100% scala shop, JS, JVM, and
Native. We leverage features of Scala to provide value to customers.

If any of this sounds like something you want to work on - reach out to
dhash@radix.bio. If it sounds like something you want to learn, or you only
cover some of the skillset, still do reach out.

    
    
        - Distributed systems - Akka/Kafka/Hashicorp stack
        - Frontend Development - Scalajs-react
          - Notebook computing interface for biologists to write lab protocols as programs
        - Version control 
          - We're bringing protocol + associated data versioning to users, and we'd love to work on a nice implementation for biologists.
        - Compilers - Recursion-Schemes/Linear type system/functional interpreters
          - Constraint-based solver integration (SMT/heuristic/MIP) based optimizer
        - NP-complete problem solver CVC4(SyGuS)/Z3/CPLEX/OR-Tools/metaheuristics
        - Synthetic Biology
          - High-throughput screening
          - DNA-based assays
          - Process optimization

~~~
swordsmith
Sounds a bit like Transcriptic, is this compilation process of protocols the
distinction?

~~~
dhash
It is! We compile down to TAPI/Autoprotocol JSON, and layer important features
like a managed runtime and virtual memory for the users to take advantage of.

------
bqe
Patreon | Site Reliability Engineer | ONSITE SF or NYC, REMOTE in several US
states | Full time | VISA

Patreon is a membership platform gets creators paid. Fans send their favorite
creators (think podcasts, YouTubers, musicians) money every month to get
exclusive content. Join our SRE team!

We have one open role at the moment:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/patreon/jobs/1162264](https://boards.greenhouse.io/patreon/jobs/1162264)

* Build and monitor our core infrastructure

* Reduce time to remediation for outages by improving deployments and logging

* Design security in from the ground up

You'll have the freedom to improve nearly every aspect of our codebase if it's
site reliability or performance related. Come join a fast moving team that is
critical to Patreon's success!

------
davrosthedalek
Stony Brook University | Electric Engineer | Stony Brook, NY | Onsite, VISA |
full-time |
[https://stonybrooku.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://stonybrooku.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1900771)

This is a little bit of an unusual posting here, but I figured, maybe somebody
might be interested, or knows somebody who might be: SBU is looking for an
Electric Engineer for the Department of Physics and Astronomy. So if somebody
is keen of working with students, staff and faculty to build state-of-the-art
electronics without the commercial constraints of the start-up scene, this
might be it!

------
zackbloom
Cloudflare | Engineers and Product Managers | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite

You might have seen our Warp launch today! We're building all manner of new
ways for people to both use the Internet and build things on it. Our culture
is fundamentally defined by small teams with outsized responsibility, solving
hard technological challenges, and a focus on shipping products to our users
as quickly as we can.

If you're interested I'm happy to answer questions and route to the right
place: zack at cloudflare

I'm writing about our Austin jobs although we also have positions in SF,
London and several other locations. I'm sure you can also find several other
Cloudflare listings on this very page!

~~~
architv07
Do you sponsor work visa?

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
Edd314159
BiggerPockets, LLC
([https://www.biggerpockets.com](https://www.biggerpockets.com)) |
Southampton, UK | PARTIAL REMOTE | £70-80k

BiggerPockets is a complete resource for anyone looking to succeed in real
estate investing. We offer free content, tools, and a community of over
1,200,000 members to help people avoid mistakes; learn valuable tips; find
partners, deals, and financing; and make the best investing decisions
possible.

As our community is growing, so is our team! We’re seeking a SENIOR FULL-STACK
RUBY ENGINEER to help create and maintain the BiggerPockets software products.
While BiggerPockets is mostly based in Denver, CO, this person will work ~2
days a week from an office in Southampton in the UK. At least for now, as this
brand new UK-based team is created. We are not interested in full-time remote
candidates at this time.

For more info, and to apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/biggerpocketscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAGcKW6a4VbvODl)
(Psst... a cover letter introducing yourself is strongly recommended)

(We are also hiring JUNIOR, MID and SENIOR RUBY ENGINEERs in Denver, CO. Check
out
[https://www.biggerpockets.com/careers](https://www.biggerpockets.com/careers)
for more info.)

------
kamens
Spring Discovery | Senior data scientists and engineers | Full-Time | San
Carlos | ONSITE

Spring Discovery is using ML to accelerate the discovery of therapies for
aging and its diseases. By understanding and targeting the biological damage
accumulated as we age, we can find powerful new therapies for fighting disease
and living healthier, longer lives.

[https://medium.com/spring-discovery/with-18-million-in-
new-f...](https://medium.com/spring-discovery/with-18-million-in-new-funding-
spring-is-speeding-up-our-engine-for-discovering-aging-therapies-c2ea6ff7d330)

We're generating enormous amounts of high-quality data in need of ML analysis
and infrastructure. And you belong even if you don't have a bio background —
we're a cross-functional team building a _data factory_:
[https://medium.com/@bwwinthehouse/biological-data-
factories-...](https://medium.com/@bwwinthehouse/biological-data-factories-
aging-therapies-and-spring-discoveries-c319ac4f0841)

[https://www.springdisc.com/careers](https://www.springdisc.com/careers) or
email me at kamens+hn@springdisc.com

(Spring is supported by top-notch investors including General Catalyst, First
Round, Laura Deming's Longevity Fund, Felicis, Caffeinated Capital, Sam
Altman, and more. Our advisory board includes senior pharma execs and world
leaders in aging research.)

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Hiring Software, Mobile, and Cryptography
Engineers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA
| [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is a mobile-first stable cryptocurrency working to increase financial
inclusion in developing markets. Using a novel address-based encryption
algorithm, Celo lets you send crypto to phone numbers in a fully decentralized
way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies,
like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the
network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone (by
sending verification text messages). For Celo's first product, we are working
with organizations such as the UN World Food Programme on a social payments
and cash transfer app.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, MIT, Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Hello from Celo - [https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-
celo-34bf195cb99](https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-celo-34bf195cb99)

~~~
drakeable
Hi, thanks for sharing this! I've applied by mining the block but I was
wondering if my application has gone through. I got an alert saying "Thanks
for applying!" but the form stays as is and I did not get the automated e-mail
from Lever. I'd really appreciate any kind of help with this.

Also, I think it's a fun way of applying for engineering positions and I loved
it!

------
maximilianburke
UrbanLogiq | [https://www.urbanlogiq.com](https://www.urbanlogiq.com) | FT On-
site Senior Software Engineer | FT On-site Software Engineer, Product |
Vancouver, Canada

UrbanLogiq, a venture-backed startup with offices in Vancouver and New York,
and graduate of the 500 Startups program, has a mission to help governments
and public servants unlock the insights hidden in their data to help build
better communities.

Our cloud-based platform aggregates existing disparate data sources, automates
key workflows found in government, augments existing data sources with
complementary and supplementary data streams, and provides analytics to give
planners and engineers a more complete and thorough view of the situations
they need to make decisions on. From small cities, like the City of Delta, to
large cities, like the City of San Jose, to regional levels like the Province
of British Columbia, our goal is to bring actionable intelligence to all
levels of government regardless of size.

More details on these particular positions can be found here:

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6099b41b81f7-senior-
software-...](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6099b41b81f7-senior-software-
engineer)

Software Engineer, Product -
[https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6cf22c91536c-software-
enginee...](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6cf22c91536c-software-engineer-
product)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to contact us
by writing a mail with your CV to recruiting@smapiot.com.

Important: Emails from recruiters and spam factories will be ignored.

------
MartinBernard
Klang Games | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Visa Support | Full-time

Klang Games is building Seed. A simulation MMO where players interact and
collaborate to create a world driven by real emotion and aspiration. A
persistent simulation where the player’s goal is to take over a vast planet to
ensure the survival of humanity.

Seed utilizes SpatialOS from Improbable, which allows Seed to be persistent,
continuously running simulation.

Learn more about the game: [http://seed-project.io](http://seed-project.io)

Open Positions: Backend Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/7CCFB67850](https://www.workable.com/j/7CCFB67850)
Game Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/550238BC0C](https://www.workable.com/j/550238BC0C)
UI Engine Developer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/9F08CE4750](https://www.workable.com/j/9F08CE4750)
Game Designer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/780E6AF96A](https://www.workable.com/j/780E6AF96A)
QA Tester:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D10A85493A](https://www.workable.com/j/D10A85493A)

careers@klang-games.com

------
dustinlakin
Popdog | Frontend/Backend Software Engineer | Santa Monica (Los Angeles), CA |
Full-Time | Onsite

Popdog ([https://popdog.com](https://popdog.com)) is a technology and services
company focused on fixing core problems in the esports and live streaming
industry. Our technical team is working to build the backend of gaming to
support both our talent (Inlcuding Ninja, Shroud, LIRIK, summit1G,
TimTheTatman and many more: [https://loaded.gg/](https://loaded.gg/)) and
streaming/esports as a whole. We are looking for talented frontend and backend
engineers to work with us in Los Angeles (Santa Monica, CA).

* Frontend: Typescript, React, GraphQL, Webpack [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037...).

* Backend: Experience with Go, Python, Ruby or JavaScript (Typescript) [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0...).

All Available Positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/popdog](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog)

------
ThePhysicist
KIProtect | Frontend + Backend SWE; Internships; Working studentships | Berlin
| ONSITE | Full Time / Part Time | Diverse Team At KIProtect
([https://kiprotect.com](https://kiprotect.com)) we help organizations to
protect and securely share sensitive data, empowering them to build new, data-
driven business processes in a privacy-preserving way. We have developed
several new approaches to data pseudonymization, anonymization and PII
(personally identifiable information) detection and we keep pushing the
boundary of what's possible.

We are looking for a frontend developer familiar with React.js and ES6, as
well as a backend developer familiar with Golang. You should be passionate
about working on privacy-enhancing technologies, agree on our team values
(embracing diversity, mutual respect, excellence and ownership) and be able to
work from our office in Berlin (Charlottenburg) for at least 3 days a week (we
are open to part-time arrangements and partial remote work).

We can also offer technical (backend, frontend, algorithm research) and non-
technical (marketing, copywriting, market research) internships and working
studentships.

Please ping us directly at jobs@kiprotect.com. Here's our careers page:

[https://kiprotect.com/company/careers](https://kiprotect.com/company/careers)

P.s. we're still too small to sponsor visa applications or provide relocation
assistance, so you should ideally have a work permit for Germany and live here
already.

------
justin-lx
LedgerX ([https://ledgerx.com](https://ledgerx.com)) | Sr Eng:
Frontend/Backend/Infra | Full-Time | ONSITE | New York, NY (NYC)

LedgerX is a CFTC-regulated Bitcoin options exchange. VC-backed and
operational (with actual paying customers), we're now expanding into the
retail market. We've done all this with a small engineering team, now we're
looking for a few good people to help us scale up.

About the engineering culture: Company structure is fairly flat, and there's
lots of room for you to help shape the engineering as we grow. We'll expect
you to be proactive and take ownership, but if you've got an idea for a better
way to do something, you've generally got free reign. No rockstars, no egos,
and we value honest discussions (with empathy required).

No whiteboard or esoteric algorithm questions in the interviews. Promise.

Stack: AWS (EC2, RDS), Kafka, Docker, Kubernetes, Python,
React/Redux/Typescript

Much more detailed job descriptions are available on job descriptions are
available at [https://ledgerx.workable.com](https://ledgerx.workable.com) but
we're looking for additional help on frontend, getting our Python backend
ready for scale, and someone to keep the infrastructure rolling along. These
are not hard-and-fast roles, just the gaps we have: if you want to take on
various pieces, we'll hire around you.

I'm a senior engineer here, please email me with questions: justin at ledgerx
dot com

------
mueller_b
Lendable | Backend Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE

Lendable is the UK's fastest growing consumer lending platform. We are well-
funded, profitable, and grew fourfold last year. In the five years since
inception we have lent £500 million to UK consumers. Our automatic lending
platform allows customers to apply for and receive their loan in under 20
minutes (instead of the industry norm of 2+ days).

We are looking for: \- Software engineers experienced in PHP with CQRS and
Event Sourcing to kick start a new green field project. We are building this
new product from scratch in a DDD approach. Tech Stack: Mostly Symfony with
some services in python, node

\- Software engineers experienced in PHP and Symfony to work on the existing
loans platform. We'll gladly support you learning some more specific stuff
that we use: Amazon SQS, Aurora, Docker, React.JS, Ansible.

\- Devops engineers to shape our environments using Terraform and Ansible who
are comfortable to manage deployment pipelines into a Kubernetes environment
while helping developers grow. You will love this if you are open to new ideas
and happy to build them - less likely if you’re looking for guidance. We use
AWS but eyeing up to GCloud and Azure. Development stack is PHP, Python, Node,
FPM, nginx, Aurora, redis, elasticsearch.

Interested in any of these roles? Get in touch with benjamin@lendable.co.uk

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | almost all roles and levels | SF, LA, Charlotte, London, Leeds
| Full Time, On-site |
[https://creditkarma.com/careers](https://creditkarma.com/careers)

Credit Karma is a unicorn (4B+ valuation) personal finance product that
champions financial progress for its members. I’ve been there for almost four
years and seen it grow from startup to powerhouse and it’s been the best job
I’ve ever had. We are hiring in each of our offices for SWEs and leaders and
we’d love to have you. I’m particularly looking for folks who want to join our
team in the UK in either Leeds or London to help us win our second
international market. If you are interested in personal finance, machine
learning, scala, react, kotlin, beam, swift, kafka, typescript, or Google
cloud and have a growth mindset; boy do I have an amazing job for you.

I’m particularly looking for a couple frontend web engineers in LA and
platform engineers in the UK.

Apply online or email me directly at matt (at) creditkarma (dot) com. I’m one
of our VPs of Engineering and lead international and other emerging verticals
and I’d be jazzed to help you find a great team. I’ll apologize ahead of time
if I don’t respond directly to everyone particularly new grads, the volume on
these posts can be immense...

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Senior Back-end engineers & Front-end Engineers

\- Engineering Manager

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
evantahler
Voom | Seattle, WA | Onsite |
[https://www.voom.flights](https://www.voom.flights)

Voom is a long-term bet on urban air mobility in the world’s most congested
cities. We’re building the world’s first truly on-demand helicopter booking
platform while preparing for the next generation of electric vehicles. Voom
operates like an autonomous startup, but with the big-company stability and
benefits of Airbus, the world’s largest airplane and helicopter manufacturer.
Our mission is to make Urban Air Travel more affordable and accessible.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/voom](https://www.keyvalues.com/voom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ba1fd7e92](https://grnh.se/ba1fd7e92)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c279ceca2](https://grnh.se/c279ceca2)

\- Software Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/7365f3d92](https://grnh.se/7365f3d92)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native (iOS & Android), Postgres,
Sidekiq … and lots of testing and CI tools!

~~~
Jeff1N
Is visa sponsorship available for the full stack engineer position?

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

PS: We are just starting operations in Japan, so if you speak Japanese that's
a strong plus!

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
nvader
Big Health | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer, Senior
Product Engineer, Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA or London, UK |
ONSITE | VISA

Are you passionate about mental health? At Big Health, we're building a
digital medicine platform that uses clinically proven techniques to help our
users deal with the problems of worry and sleeplessness.

Our evidence-based techniques drawn on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, and are
already helping people back to good mental health.

We value tenacity, humility, ingenuity and soul. In my interactions with my
colleagues, these shine through on a daily basis.

I'm working on the platform and infrastructure team as a Backend Engineer, and
we're also hiring full stack engineers, front end engineers and mobile
engineers. We have two offices (in London and SF), and for the right candidate
we'd be open to sponsoring a visa or supporting a remote role.

We have a micro-service architecture deployed on AWS Lambda, and the backend
is written in Python 3.6.

If you're interested, you can email me at Danver.Braganza@Big health.com (no
space) and I'll be happy to tell you more.

Or apply directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-
via=-u1ppSKpEp](https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-via=-u1ppSKpEp)

------
davyson
Stacker | React Developers | REMOTE | FULL-TIME + PART-TIME |
[https://stacker.app](https://stacker.app) Stacker lets you build web apps,
without code, in your browser.

And not just landing pages and splash sites either. We're talking full-on,
pixel-perfect, I-cant-believe-its-not-code apps that can do complex stuff:
communities, marketplaces, business systems, social networks. We think there's
so much out there that could be built if we just gave people the tools to make
it themselves.

We're letting non-developers build apps without code. Unsurprisingly, we need
a lot of code to do that. Come and help us build it!

We're hiring React developers. This ain't your grandma's React app. Help us
push React to its limits as we build a frontend builder in a frontend builder
[https://stacker.app/jobs/react](https://stacker.app/jobs/react)

We're fully remote (currently based in UK, Switzerland, South Africa, France,
Spain + China), and flexible about working arrangements.

If this sounds like the sort of problem you'd like to work on, apply now:
[https://stacker.app/jobs](https://stacker.app/jobs).

~~~
rebolyte
Heads up, your site is broken in Firefox.

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Back End Engineer, Front End Engineer, Infrastructure Lead
Engineer, Software Engineering Manager | San Jose OR Remote OR Belfast, UK

www.signifyd.com

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

PS: Some of our awards include * Best Company Culture, Entrepreneur Magazine,
2017 * Fraud Innovation Firm of the Year, Finance Monthly, 2017 * 50 Most
Promising Startups, Bloomberg, 2017 * Best Places to Work in the Bay
Area,2016, 2017 & 2018 * Forbes FinTech 50, Forbes, 2016

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 40-80k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you fully
understand your stock options’ value and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

Complex challenges we’re working on next include: multiyear tax forecast
analysis, exercise planner that tells you what you should do with your equity
based on your information with fantastic UX and UI.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, allowing us to grow the team
3x. We’re looking for ten software engineers and a product director to join
us: [https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Interested? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
modlinska
Amazon Alexa | Data Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE

Alexa is Amazon’s groundbreaking virtual assistant designed for voice
interactions. We believe voice is the most natural interface for interacting
with technology across many domains. We are looking for a highly experienced
Data Engineer, with track record in designing efficient data architecture and
pipelines to join our Analytics team onsite located in beautiful Santa
Barbara, CA.

The position is highly visible across the organization - you will enable our
BI engineers become more productive in reporting insights for org leaders,
gather use cases from distributed teams and make code writing a joy for our
technical teams. They require familiarity with AWS data warehousing
technologies, strong communication and technical skills, and expertise in big
data ETL. If spinning up Spark cluster and optimizing read of large Parquet
files sounds like something you're excited about - talk to us!

To apply, check out the opening: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en-
gb/jobs/679696/data-engineer](https://www.amazon.jobs/en-gb/jobs/679696/data-
engineer)

And email me at miknguy at amazon dot com with your outlined interests and
expertise.

------
epkatz
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of thirteen engineers today but we expect to grow into a
household name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get
there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Typescript, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
dherbst
Warner Bros. Digital Labs | Backend Software Engineer, iOS Software Engineer,
Android Software Engineer, Ops Engineer, QA Engineer | Philadelphia, PA |
Onsite | Full time | wbdl.com

WB Digital Labs (subsidiary of Warner Bros.) is a fast-paced, innovative
development division working to build the next generation of video-enabled
entertainment brands. We are looking at nothing less than to shape the future
of media by combining our cutting-edge technology, design, and marketing
capabilities with the world’s most beloved and iconic brands (eg. Looney Tunes
& DC Comics) to build a portfolio of next-generation multi-media entertainment
services and delight fans everywhere.

Details at the below links for each position:

\- Backend [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?165030BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?165030BR)

\- iOS [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?165571BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?165571BR)

\- Android [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167765BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167765BR)

\- Ops [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167431BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167431BR)

\- QA [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?165215BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?165215BR)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have offices in New
York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen or Budapest or Europe ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4122590002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4122590002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002))

* Business Systems and Integrations Analyst - Copenhagen or Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4203157002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4203157002))

Our team is given significant ownership and responsibility over projects. We
encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly challenge
ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India| [http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/) CertSAFE is a
software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development, simulation,
verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE features a
graphical development environment for a visual modeling language based on
dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and interactive testing
interface, an automatic test generator based on Satisfiability Modulo Theories
(SMT) solving, and more. As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to
apply your software engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse
areas, including programming language theory, graph theory, user interface
design, concurrent and parallel software design, and software test automation.
You will get to interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and
customers working on safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense,
transportation, medical devices, and other fields. CertSAFE is developed by a
small team with a Lean Kanban development process. We use a variety of
technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and AWS, and also
especially appreciate experience with functional languages such as Haskell,
F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc. Positions available include Software Engineer
(Bangalore, India), Software Quality Assurance Engineer (Bangalore, India),
and Product Specialist (Bangalore, India). Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions. The roles will require travel to Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days
to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance is available.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Boston, MA | Senior Deployment & Ops
Engineer; Rust Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns
Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnkubernetes]" in the subject
line.

Other positions available: - Rust Engineer (Rust, data pipelines) Senior Front
End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hnrust] or [hnfe] in subject
line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
nip
Sixfold (Logistics) | Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Tallinn or Tartu,
Estonia | ONSITE | Full-time

We are building a bird's eye view of truck shipments.

We aim to solve latent inefficiences in the logistic industry: millions of
truckloads of heavy freight gets carried around Europe every day — in an
inefficient, costly and polluting way.

We are using Kafka, Postgres, GraphQL, NodeJS for our backends (micro-
services) and ReactJS for our frontends, written using TypeScript.

You role would be to:

• Work with Product Managers to turn requirements into software design

• Build, test and deploy working software

• Evolve the Sixfold architecture as part of the core engineering team

• Mentor junior engineers Some of our current roles:

• Software Engineer: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

• Data Scientist: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-
scientist](https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-scientist)

We are growing fast and are hiring for many other roles: Customer Manager,
Integrations Program Manager, Office Manager.

Please apply sending an email to mart@sixfold.com or through our website:

[https://sixfold.com/jobs](https://sixfold.com/jobs)

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Backend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Frontend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning / NLP
Engineer | ONSITE [Remote-US OK], FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha is the fastest way to learn
about your future customers. We are a SaaS platform that enables teams to make
data-driven decisions about products, users, and new markets. Our customers
use us to identify great opportunities, throw out poor or disastrous concepts,
and refine their ideas. Alpha users ask plain English questions and get back
supporting data in hours or days, not weeks or months. We're currently looking
for both full-stack software engineers and ML/NLP specialists.

We spend a ton of time thinking up new ways to automate and speed up
organizational learning. If that sounds exciting to you we encourage you to
apply!

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js -
AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers). Feel free to also
direct questions about the roles to yair [ at ] alphahq.com

------
ig1
Venture Hacker | Blossom Capital | London, UK

If you’re a developer who wants to get into venture capital, this is the gig
for you.

At Blossom we're building a new kind of venture capital fund for Europe. We’ve
got a team with deep experience investing at and alongside the best venture
capital funds in the world and operating experience from scaling unicorns
globally (including Facebook, Deliveroo and Klarna).

Founders choose us because they want an investor who understands what it takes
to build a startup from the inside. Whether it’s structuring engineering teams
(half of our investing partners have engineering backgrounds), hiring sales
leaders or defining firm KPIs, we can offer practical support and expertise
drawn from our own experiences in scaling companies.

This role is a mix of engineering and traditional venture capital work (market
mapping, deal sourcing, due diligence etc.) - you don’t need to have any
experience in venture capital, but understanding the startup ecosystem and
fundraising will obviously be beneficial.

Details of the role: [https://t.co/1BThYhekQj](https://t.co/1BThYhekQj)

(Feel free to cc me imran@blossomcap.com and mention you came via HN!)

------
danieljh
Daimler Autonomous Services | ONSITE, Full-Time | Berlin, Germany | VISA
Sponsorship

We are building AV-enabled routing and mapping capabilities to help ride-
hailers and car manufacturers around the world shape the future of autonomous
mobility. Together with Daimler's autonomous and vehicle teams our goal is not
simply to get our customers from A to B but to get them there with the quality
and safety they have come to expect from our brand.

We are hiring for:

* Backend - Node.js, Swagger/OpenAPI, k8s; to work on our services and the underlying infrastructure

* Routing & Maps - Python, C++, Rust; to work on graphs, shortest path algorithms, machine maps / lane-level maps

* Machine Learning - PyTorch, TensorFlow; to work on feature extraction, graph embeddings, traffic models, and demand prediction

Some example projects our engineers have worked on before:

* [https://github.com/Project-OSRM/osrm-backend](https://github.com/Project-OSRM/osrm-backend)

* [https://github.com/mapbox/robosat](https://github.com/mapbox/robosat)

Bonus points if you have worked professionally with geospatial data and
software before and/or have contributed to OpenStreetMap, be it code or map
edits.

Write me a note at daniel(dot)hofmann(at)daimler(dot)com telling me about what
projects you've worked on that fit what we're looking for. Include a robot
emoji in the subject to confirm you are not a robot ;) You can also find us
and talk to us engineers at local meetups such as Geo Berlin.

~~~
dreamlord
Hi Daniel,

Are there any new grad/junior developer positions?

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on! Check
out our ongoing projects here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
jahodges
ECOMM Company | Remote OK (CONUS and related Timezones) | Full-Time or Part-
Time

Are you experienced with DevOps and working in AWS production environments? If
you are, we'd love to hear how you can help us.

We're a retail company that's seeking DevOps expertise to help stabilize an
older production environment based in AWS.

If you're a fit, you should (more or less) have something approximating these
skills:

\- Automation Expertise (Puppet, Chef, Ansible, or your preference. If it
works, we're open to it.)

\- CI/CD Expertise - We're running on a mix of 'git pull' and Capistrano.
There are opportunities to modernize this a bit. We'd love the help.

\- Rails Experience - Our platform runs on Rails. You should have Rails
experience and be able to have an intelligent conversation about Rails.

\- containers/kubernetes?- We're curious if our business would be a fit for a
straight-up kubernetes migration. If you can help us assess if that migration
makes sense, define a plan, and implement it, you're looking at an easy second
project.

If this sounds like something you'd be able to help with, then send an email
to me (Jack) at jahodges419 - at - gmail.com and tell me:

\- Why you think you'd be a good fit to help us

\- A project you worked on that showcases your Automation Expertise (just a
few sentences)

\- Your experience assessing kubernetes migrations (just a few sentences)

Please email to me, Jack, at jahodges419 - at - gmail.com. (Spam replies and
copy/pasted replies that don't mention me, Jack, by name will be deleted.)

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health | [http://bainbridgehealth.com](http://bainbridgehealth.com)
| Philadelphia, PA | Software Engineer | On-site | Full-time

A spinout of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP), Bainbridge Health
is making the hospital a safer place for patients. We are building a data
analytics and clinical intelligence system for hospital medication safety
management. We are integrating transactional data from the multiple devices
and systems involved in the medication ordering, preparation, supply chain,
and administration pipeline, turning siloed data into actionable insight and
preventing errors before they ever reach patients.

Our stack: Python, Go, VueJS, Kubernetes, BigQuery, GCP. We are still a small
team, so you'll have a chance to help shape and grow all of this.

Our office is in Center City Philly, convenient to transit and all the good
things a major city can offer.

You can apply via our careers page,
[https://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers](https://www.bainbridgehealth.com/careers),
or by emailing me using the address in my profile.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning accounting app that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over 80,000 paying
customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (68!) - customers love
what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 190 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), developer tooling, data science

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
standyro
Los Angeles Times | various Data Roles | Los Angeles, CA and San Diego, CA |
Full Time | [https://latimes.com](https://latimes.com)

The LA Times is a tech-first data driven newsroom.

We're hiring Sr. Data Engineers, Data Scientists, Analysts and other roles.
Even if your experience doesn't exactly fall into this realm, if you're
passionate about the mission of supporting journalism, please reach out to me
directly with your resume and let's talk! stan (at) latimes (dot) com.

These roles will be responsible for help setting our engineering culture as
well as driving the architecture and products we build out inside our larger
data organization in partnership with data science, analytics, and consumer
research.

Fundamentals (for the data engineer position):

\- 5+ years experience as a developer \- 2+ years as a senior developer \- 1+
years with Docker and microservices \- Production experience with Marathon,
Kubernetes or similar container orchestration solutions \- Strong engineering
fundamentals \- Proficient in SQL \- Expert in Python, Java, Scala or similar
language \- Proven ability to build scalable API services with high uptime
availability \- Production experience with AWS tools including at least some
of the following: EC2, S3, Kinesis, CloudFormation or similar tools in GCP \-
Production experience with some of the following: (Cassandra, Kafka, or
similar)

Nice to Haves:

\- Production experience with some of the following (Cassandra, Kafka) \-
Experience building serverless applications \- Experience with at least one
data warehousing platform (Redshift, Athena, Hive, Snowflake, etc.) \-
Experience in at least one of: digital subscriptions businesses, digital ad-
tech, digital media

~~~
RangerScience
A friend of mine works on this team (or related?) and has good things to say.

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Senior Backend Software Engineers & Applied
Cryptographers | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring settlement up to the
speed of the Internet. We offer competitive base salaries, great benefits, all
of the control in an early stage start-up, and of course, equity.

We’re looking for strong backend engineers and applied cryptographers to join
us. We’re a fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make
smart decisions. We’re using Rust, Terraform and Docker, and looking for
engineers who have experience designing and developing distributed systems
with a passion for quality.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc)

------
EDITED_Jobs
EDITED | London | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

EDITED is a Data Science company that supplies the biggest real-time data
source on tens of millions of products daily to some of the world's best
fashion retailers. Our product is powered by machine learning lets industry
experts explore global & regional markets and get insights on performance and
trends worldwide.

Our product and engineering team is currently around 34 people, including data
scientists, engineers, DevOps, designers and product managers.

Our tech stack is mostly Python/ Javascript / React / Redux / Elasticsearch,
but we are open to candidates from different technical backgrounds.

We are currently searching for: A Mid or senior level Back End Engineer. A Mid
or senior level DevOps Engineer. A Front End Lead Engineer.

You can apply here:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

or

Email us if you have any questions at jobs@edited.com

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* Accuracy and test engineer (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Business development manager, channels (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Computer vision engineer (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Customer experience advocate (Boulder)

* Electrical engineer (Boulder)

* Firmware / embedded systems engineer (Boulder)

* Frontend engineer (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Machine learning engineer (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Marketing manager (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Robotics + calibration software engineer (Boulder)

* Sales director - structure core (San Francisco or Boulder)

* Manufacturing and supply chain intern (San Francisco)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

~~~
dang
Can you please not use uppercase for emphasis? This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
and your otherwise fine posts have been affected by it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/posts?id=crysmitc](https://news.ycombinator.com/posts?id=crysmitc).

Edit: I fixed this one for you. Feel free to tweak it however you like, but if
you'd avoid the ALLCAPS THING in the future, our readers would be grateful!
(I'm a moderator here.)

------
krismuniz
Claimbot ([https://claimbotcx.com](https://claimbotcx.com)) | Front-End
Developer | REMOTE | Full-Time / Part-Time

Claimbot ([https://claimbotcx.com](https://claimbotcx.com)) | Full-Stack
Developer | REMOTE | Full-Time / Part-Time

About Claimbot:

Claimbot provides an enterprise-class virtual chat engine specifically built
for the insurance and automotive industries.

At Claimbot we don’t only provide users with answers, we also help them get
stuff done without having to connect with a human agent. Not only to answer
questions, but to help users create support tickets, file claims, get quotes,
and even process payments.

All of this while providing a delightful user experience right from your
favorite messaging platform or simply a web browser.

We recently received investment from the Google Assistant Investments Program
and we’re currently looking to expand our team.

How to Apply:

If you are interested, you can apply here:
[https://claimbotcx.com/careers](https://claimbotcx.com/careers) or send an
email to kristian@elephantlabs.co

~~~
krismuniz
Note:

\- We are currently accepting only US-based developers.

\- We are looking individual developers / contractors; not head hunters,
outsourcing/recruitment agencies, or consulting companies.

Sorry for the confusion.

------
rdl
Tezos (Nomadic Labs) | Technical Writer, Release Engineer | Paris, FR | ONSITE

Tezos is a top-20 cryptocurrency project with a focus on on-chain governance
and security. We're a decentralized ecosystem with multiple entities working
together toward a common goal.

Among other hiring needs (in NYC, Paris, Europe-generally, etc.), we're
particularly interested two roles for Paris 1) a great technical
writer/documentation and training developer to help build some really good
developer, integrator, and end user documentation; 2) a release engineer to
manage building/packaging/testing of our core software (in OCaml). We're also
constantly hiring (mainly PhD) OCaml developers and other technical roles, but
we've got a more solid pipeline of those people -- tech writer, training
development, and release engineering less so so far.

Compensation/etc. is "market". Perk: you get to work with a ~35 person team
with ~22 CS PhDs, great ties to French academic institutions, etc., and a
beautiful office in Paris (with private offices, with doors). Open source
software, lots of opportunity to learn/grow your career and network.

Speaking French is helpful (socially, since you're in Paris), but you can get
by professionally in English-only if you'd like (but you probably want to
learn French, at least for the great restaurants).

We'd like this to be ONSITE in Paris, but there is travel to NYC/Zurich/etc.
as you wish. Happy to help with relo, visa, etc. as needed (EU person is
probably easier, but for the right people we'd hire globally for someone who
wants to be in Paris).

For more information please contact me at ryan.lackey@tezos.com and I'll put
you in touch with the hiring manager, or answer preliminary questions.

------
kndjckt
Zipcar | ML Engineer | San Mateo / San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
Valid US work visa only

Hey, I'm Olly our Lead Data Scientist -

Interested in solving NP-hard transportation optimization problems?

We're looking for an ML Engineer to work hand in hand with Data Scientists to
help scale our spatial demand modeling and simulation optimization processes.

Stack: Python, Dask, AWS, GIS. But if you think the tool is right for the job
- please persuade us.

Office: A small, diverse office of roughly 20 people. The office is focused on
Data Science and Software and Firmware engineering for our core Zipcar
platform.

Very little MGMT or meetings. Plenty of whiteboards, ping pong, smash bros and
time to focus on write code.

Careers page -
[https://www.zipcar.com/careers](https://www.zipcar.com/careers) Apply at -
[https://careers.zipcar.com/vacancy/machine-learning-
engineer...](https://careers.zipcar.com/vacancy/machine-learning-
engineer-32526/32546/description/) Or drop me an email at olammas@zipcar.com

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
brryant
Webflow (YC S13) | Remote (HQ in San Francisco) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com)

Webflow empowers designers and developers to create powerful, stunning
websites — entirely visually. With the world's first customizable visual CMS,
integrated with a designer that writes HTML and CSS for you, you can host
sites or export prototypes on Webflow. Our mission is to democratize the
development of software by providing visual abstractions over complex
technology and logic.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/webflow](https://www.keyvalues.com/webflow)

We're hiring for a:

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://webflow.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://webflow.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

Tech Stack: Node.js, React.js, Go, Redis / Mongo, AWS, Kubernates / Terraform
/ Docker

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | New
York City | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We’re building a platform for fashion designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our software, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers are the world's most creative fashion
and apparel designers, ranging from indie designers to major celebrities.

We’re a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As an early member of our
engineering team, you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, and
roadmap, and be a key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

[https://jobs.ca.la/engineering](https://jobs.ca.la/engineering) | dylan@ca.la

------
seancoleman
FetchRev | Phoenix (Tempe), AZ | Full-Time | Onsite | Full-Stack Developer
(Ruby/Rails), Front-End / UI Developer (Vue.js), UI/UX Designers

Some of the unique team qualities include being egoless, driven via self-
ownership, intellectually honest, and supportive of each other. These are
exhibited daily and not aspirational values.

FetchRev is building a platform to help drive return foot traffic for small
businesses via highly personalized promotions delivered at the right time and
right place. We're looking for mid/senior level developers to help build out
new this new product. The tech stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Vue.js, with
some Python/Flask running on lambdas, all hosted on AWS.

Next steps: apply at
[https://fetchrev.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=24](https://fetchrev.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=24)
and feel free to reference me (Sean Coleman) or just Hacker News so we can
surface you to the top. My email address is in my profile if you have
questions.

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 90 style geeks and tech professionals,
a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all around the globe
(company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer in Munich,
deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am, our own
annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | San Diego, CA

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We have recently announced partnerships with Walmart and Softbank Robotics in
Japan and have over 300 mobile, autonomous robots in commercial environments.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Machine Learning Engineers (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* C++ & Python Embedded Developers (Linux)

* Robotics Software Engineers (Jr, Mid, & Sr levels)

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Software Test Automation Engineers/ SDETs

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, unlimited vacation
for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen,
onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

~~~
person_of_color
Any scope for VISA sponsorship?

~~~
RawsonLeavitt
Hi,

Thanks for the question. Visa sponsorship is supported and available and
determined on a case by case basis.

-Rawson

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 70/30 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires both experience with statistical learning theory
and software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
nunofsantos
Genospace | Software Engineer, Precision Medicine Platform | Boston, MA |
ONSITE, VISA

At Genospace, our mission is to deliver the software platform that makes
biomedical data useful and usable by everyone.

Your work as a Software Engineer at Genospace will impact patients at the most
critical junctures in their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based
on a sea of high-dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine
in everyday practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced
analyses in the world.

• What We’re Looking For:

\- Experience building and deploying full stack web applications

\- Demonstrated understanding of foundational computer science topics

\- Capacity to work through tasks at any level of the stack and deliver
correct and well-tested code with some oversight

\- Experience with common software development practices such as version
control (Git), unit testing, and continuous integration

\- Ability to determine accurate and dependable delivery estimates

\- Ability to foresee and test against potential functional and scalability
problems and own issues through resolution

\- A self-starter that uses good judgment in how best to apply their time
effectively

\- Strong commitment to teamwork

• Education & Background:

\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering, or equivalent
experience

\- 2+ years’ experience in full software development lifecycle preferred, but
not necessary

\- No prior experience in life sciences or healthcare is required, but ample
curiosity and a willingness to learn are a must

Please apply at
[https://careers.genospace.com/](https://careers.genospace.com/)

------
swarmtech
Swarm Technologies | Mountain View, CA | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://www.swarm.space/](https://www.swarm.space/)

Swarm Technologies is a satellite company committed to providing accessible,
low-cost global connectivity. Our mission is to connect people and devices any
time, from anywhere in the world, at the lowest cost.

We're a small team looking for full stack engineers who are excited to
architect and build our platform’s core software features. You'll contribute
to implementing and scaling a simple, elegant network-as-a-service software
product, as well as solving problems related to networking and data
structures.

If interested, please apply through our website at
[https://www.swarm.space/careers](https://www.swarm.space/careers) or reach
out to s@swarm.space with your resume/questions. Thanks!

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineers, Frontend Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back the control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of
deep identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions
are enabling billions of dollars in loan to be accepted as well as make sure
that background check are successful.

As one of the engineer at Truework you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to truly own their data and control the flow of information.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com

Technologies used:

\- Django \- React (Typescript) \- Celery \- AWS Lambda \- And more :-)

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers / Data persons! | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) engineers, data
scientists, and data engineers at all levels (yes all levels of whatever they
mean!) to help us build an amazing team while creating awesome software for an
immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
brianespinosa
Espressive | Senior Frontend Engineer - React | Santa Clara, CA, US &
Guadalajara, ZPN, MX | Full-Time | Onsite

Come help us build the employee engagement platform of the future while
leveraging cutting-edge technologies like React, artificial intelligence and
machine learning. Work with a talented team to solve challenging and rewarding
problems. Make meaningful decisions about application growth and
implementation.

4+ years: JavaScript, HTML, CSS

2+ years: React, Redux, REST APIs

1+ years: Redux, Node, Enzyme/Jest, Node, Webpack

Knowledge of: NPM/Yarn, Git, Jenkins, react-router/reach-router

Bonus: CSS Modules, Immutable data, Make, Docker

The full description is on Glassdoor. You can apply and share your resume
through Glassdoor or Women Who Code:

[http://bit.ly/SrFrontendEngineer](http://bit.ly/SrFrontendEngineer)

[https://www.womenwhocode.com/jobs/4050](https://www.womenwhocode.com/jobs/4050)

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | Site Reliability Engineer | Remote, U.S. and Canada

You will be a member of a six-person Site Reliability Engineering (SRE) team
responsible for maintaining and evolving the operational infrastructure for
the Let’s Encrypt certificate authority. You will work closely with our
application software developers and management to plan and implement the
future of the certificate authority, its software applications, and its
policies and procedures.

We're particularly interested in candidates with strong software engineering
backgrounds and/or those with experience working on well-run SRE teams. We're
looking to take our infrastructure automation to the next level.

[https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sre-
sw/](https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sre-sw/)

------
dwestrom
Massdrop | REMOTE (US based) | Senior/Principal Full-Stack Web Dev |
React/Node/SQL | Full Time | San Francisco
[https://www.massdrop.com/careers](https://www.massdrop.com/careers)

Massdrop is community-driven commerce. We design products with input from our
members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with people who
share their interests.

Massdrop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We’re expanding beyond our San Francisco-based team to include great REMOTE
talent located anywhere in the US.

Tech: React, Express, Redis, Node, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.

------
jzhen
Thinknum | Full Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing web data software startups in the
world. Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. We just closed a $11.6M round.

Open roles:

* Front-end Software Engineer - JavaScript SPAs (React, Angular, etc.)

* Back-end Engineer - (Python, Django, AWS)

* Web Crawling Engineer - (Python, Django, DOM)

* VP of Marketing

* Marketing Specialist

* VP of Sales

* SDR

* Research Data Analyst

* Investing Reporter

If you’re interested, please apply here:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Thinknum/](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Thinknum/)
or send your application to careers@thinknum.com

Learn more: [https://www.thinknum.com](https://www.thinknum.com)

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | San Francisco, CA and distributed | Software Engineers | Full-time |
[http://upcodes.ai](http://upcodes.ai)

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations. We bring sanity to the complex ecosystem of construction
compliance.

We are able to validate 3D building models automatically and in real time
(similar to a linter highlighting errors as you type.) We launched the beta in
mid 2018 and have already caught thousands of violations on user projects.

We’re looking for software engineers who have experience with compiled
languages and knowledge of or ability to learn some 3D / geometry algorithms.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
figpope
Lionsgate / Starz | multiple positions | ONSITE | Santa Monica, California |
FULL-TIME

Join a small, agile team of world-class computer scientists and AI
researchers, unlocking the power of data in one of the most reputable brands
in Media & Entertainment. We’re a cross-functional team who’s applying a
modern Kappa architecture to deliver real-time analytics for our direct-to-
consumer apps and web properties while leveraging our ML expertise to predict
audience behavior from large volumes of 1st party data.

We’re looking for:

* Data Engineer - [https://bit.ly/2HGqzaT](https://bit.ly/2HGqzaT)

* UX Researcher - [https://bit.ly/2FJUmOz](https://bit.ly/2FJUmOz)

* Front End Engineer - link to follow

Apply through the links above (where provided), or email me at
andrew.figpope@starz.com if you have any questions!

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, Engineering
Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE We're the driverless car company.

We believe in improving people’s lives by making transportation safer, more
accessible, and more convenient. We’re building the world’s most advanced
software to fuel the driverless cars that safely connect people to the places,
things, and experiences they care about.

We seek and embrace diversity in all of its forms. We continuously push
ourselves to think differently and take ownership wherever it's needed. This
is a place for dreamers and doers to succeed. If you share our passion for
achieving what some say is impossible, join us.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts):
I'm the founder of this company, and a developer myself. Almost a year ago, I
left South Africa to move to Singapore. I used to be quite averse to the idea
of remote workers, but seeing as just about everyone in our Cape Town office
would be remote from my perspective, I decided that the company needed to
focus on hiring for remote. It's been a good experience so far!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses. You can read more about us here:
[https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about)

We've been profitable for many years and have never had the need to raise
capital. You'll be building on a stable platform, with a strong team.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: GMT+1 to GMT+8. (Currently we have developers in South Africa,
India, Lebanon and myself Singapore)

Salary: $30k - $60k

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Developer| Philadelphia, USA| ONSITE| VISA|
www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ candidates.

For more information on the job and to apply directly, please visit:
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
chaigh
Legalist | San Francisco & London | Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite or
remote

Legalist is a small, fast-growing fintech startup (YC S16) disrupting a
burgeoning multi-billion dollar alternative asset class. In short, we invest
in lawsuits. We're the first quantitative investment firm to invest in
litigation. Our mission is to help plaintiffs in meritorious lawsuits see
justice.

You may have seen us featured in The New Yorker, Above The Law, or our other
international press listed on legalist.com/press.

We're looking to fill a senior backend python developer role to help us
building out our ETL layer. See more at
[https://angel.co/legalist/jobs](https://angel.co/legalist/jobs)

If interested, shoot me an email at [christian][at][legalist][dot][com].

Christian

------
bfmark
Blackfynn | Front End Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Scientist, Data
Curator | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time

Epilepsy, Alzheimer’s disease, multiple sclerosis, depression, Parkinson’s
disease and other neurologic conditions affect one in six people worldwide. We
want to improve their lives. To achieve this goal, we need passionate, bright,
collaborative problem-solvers who want to use their skills and talents to make
a positive impact in the world.

Blackfynn ([http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)) has established a
framework of technology and services that are beginning to tackle the tough
challenges surrounding neurological disorders. Our philosophy is that by
bringing together the messy and often high-dimensional data from all aspects
of a clinical care, research studies, drug trials, and real-world
environments, we can make a real impact.

Whether you come from a world of engineering, data science, or something else,
we'd love to chat!

Open Positions:

* Data Scientist ([https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=16](https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=16))

* Data Curator ([https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17))

* Front End Engineer ([https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1](https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1))

* Full Stack Engineer ([https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2](https://blackfynn.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2))

Languages: Scala, Python, Rust, Javascript, R, Matlab

More on positions:
[https://www.blackfynn.com/careers/](https://www.blackfynn.com/careers/)

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Backend, Full-stack engineers, Designers | Menlo Park,
CA | [https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL TIME; ONSITE
Transcriptic is turning life science into an information technology by
creating a fully automated cloud wet lab. Scientists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find the best plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer (scheduling):
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)
Full-stack engineer (web):
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)
Front end engineer (web):
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1535939](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1535939)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
nadiagorchakova
350.org | frontend developer | remote | full time

350.org is building a global grassroots movement to solve the climate crisis.
Our online campaigns, grassroots organizing, and mass public actions are led
from the bottom up by thousands of volunteer organizers in over 188 countries.

350.org is looking for a front end developer to join our small, nimble web
team to help boost our capacity to serve the climate movement with best-in-
class web tools.

The front end developer will work closely with a developer, UI/UX designer,
product manager and other product team members to build and maintain a high-
quality and impactful suite of web tools.

Apply here:
[https://350.org/jobs/?gh_jid=1639187](https://350.org/jobs/?gh_jid=1639187)

------
wowi42
10TEN | Frontend Engineers, Backend Engineers, SRE, UI/UX | REMOTE | Full-time
| [https://10ten.ae](https://10ten.ae)

10TEN is a tech agency, based in Dubai. We are building our own products (like
[https://barrio.ae](https://barrio.ae)) and helping companies to improve their
tech.

Frontend: Typescript, Angular 7, SCSS, Angular Universal

Backend: Typescript, serverless, Python, Django, Rust, Erlang

Infrastructure: AWS Lambda/DynamoDB/S3, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Minio, FreeBSD,
Archlinux, Clever Cloud, Scaleway

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale and are extremely
focus on quality.

If you are interested to learn more about the roles, feel free to contact us
at root@10ten.ae .

------
lalthouse
FastMail|Front-End JavaScript Developer|Onsite Philadelphia, PA|Full-time

At FastMail, we’re shaping a better future for email where people have more
choices and control. Join us and work on a product that’s central to people’s
lives. You'll be working on our best-in-breed mail interfaces, providing
super-fast, powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more.
Improving our customers’ interactive experience, keeping it secure and a
delight to use is what we do, every day.

Learn more about the position and how to apply:
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-02-frontenddev.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-02-frontenddev.html)

~~~
WD-42
Awesome product. Work for Fastmail!

------
PaulAnunda
DigitalOcean (Marketplace Team) | Intern | Onsite | New York, NY |
[https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/)

The DigitalOcean Marketplace team is hiring a software engineering summer
intern. If you're familiar with or are eager to learn technologies such as Go,
Kubernetes, & Helm, apply at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/digitalocean98/jobs/160...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/digitalocean98/jobs/1601582)

You don't have to currently live in NYC to apply. Feel free to reach out to me
with any questions: panunda@digitalocean.com

------
Tarrosion
Zoba | backend engineer, principal engineer, machine learning, and more |
Boston / Cambridge / Somerville, MA, USA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | $90-140k +
equity

Zoba is a platform for analyzing, visualizing, and optimizing spatial data.
Our mission is to “improve the efficiency of cities and the lives of people
that live in them.” Right now, our customers are primarily (micro)mobility
companies interested in questions like “where should we place our vehicles”
and “how should we rebalance our fleet?”

Presently we’re a team of 6 people who believe hard in the power and
importance of cities as engines of human well-being. We’re looking for a
backend engineer with a few years of experience to work on our API, which is
primarily used by data scientists at client companies. Our backend stack is
Python, Django, Postgres/PostGIS, and AWS. Other tools we use include NodeJS,
React, Julia, and Gurobi. Of course, we’re always looking for talented,
thoughtful, kind people, so if you’re an engineer or data scientist interested
in what we do, please get in touch!

We work hard to make Zoba an actively great place to work. Perks include:

\- Sane working hours (e.g. since I joined last fall, I’ve yet to work a
single night or weekend, though it may happen eventually)

\- Unlimited vacation policy, with a suggested minimum number of days (to
avoid the slide to people trying to be tough by taking 0 days)

\- Roughly biweekly seminars on team members’ interests, typically not
directly work related

\- Weekly team lunches

\- Have plenty of runway and backed by excellent investors including CRV,
Founder Collective, Mark Cuban, and Kaggle founder Anthony Goldbloom

To talk about any and all job opportunities or general questions, you can
contact our cofounder Joseph at joseph@zoba.com. You can also check out a more
formal job posting at zoba.com/careers. My role at Zoba is lead data scientist
and, empirically, team baker [0]. I’m available at evan@zoba.com if you want
to chat.

[0] top rated recent work includes passion fruit bonbons, caramel pecan pie,
and everything bagel flavored challah.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We have exactly one of everything open right now, on our careers page
([https://ngpvan.com/careers](https://ngpvan.com/careers))

* DevOps Engineer

* Front End Engineer

* Software Engineer

* QA Analyst

* Project Coordinator

You can apply directly from the site, or email me dmiller at ngpvan dot com.

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
markdes
Lightbox | Senior Software Engineer | Oakland, CA | $100-130K | 5% Equity |
Full-time | Onsite

We are an early-stage, deep tech startup building the most photorealistic 3D
capture technology to date.

Help us tackle problems at the intersection of computer graphics (light
fields), robotics, and machine learning. You will be employee No. 3.

More about the role:
[https://triplebyte.com/company/public/lightboxvr?fkey=LYDbM2...](https://triplebyte.com/company/public/lightboxvr?fkey=LYDbM2A)

More about the company:
[https://www.lightboxvr.io/](https://www.lightboxvr.io/)

If interested, send an email to mark@lightboxvr.io

------
tgamblin
Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL) | Livermore, CA ONSITE | Spack
Developer | ability to obtain a Q Clearance (US citizenship) required

Want to work on open source for science? Come work on the Spack package
manager ([https://spack.io](https://spack.io),
[https://github.com/spack/spack](https://github.com/spack/spack)) at LLNL!

Spack is a tool for building and installing scientific software on laptops,
clusters, and the world’s largest supercomputers. It allows users to build
optimized packages with many different compilers, build options, optimization
flags, and dependency versions. Spack facilitates individual development
workflows, but also allows supercomputing facilities to deploy large suites of
software for their users.

LLNL ([https://llnl.gov](https://llnl.gov)) is home to the world’s 2nd fastest
supercomputer, Sierra (see [https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/06/26/peeling-
the-covers-o...](https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/06/26/peeling-the-covers-
off-the-summit-supercomputer/)), as well as ~25 other large HPC clusters. Your
work will directly support simulations run on these machines, and you’ll get
to collaborate with other DOE national laboratories via the Exascale Computing
Project ([https://exascaleproject.org](https://exascaleproject.org)). Spack
has an international community, and you'll also collaborate with major
supercomputing sites around the world.

We’re looking for the following skills/experience (not all required): strong
Python skills, with lower-level languages (C, C++, Fortran), strong systems
programming skills, building HPC and scientific libraries, build systems
(CMake, autotools, make). Experience with development of any package manager
is a plus.

Bonus skills: experience with large OSS projects, experience with SAT, SMT,
ILP solvers or Prolog.

Email tgamblin@llnl.gov with your resume, and a bit about yourself and
relevant experience.

------
pigeonlaser
Barracuda Networks | Senior Software Engineer - Front End | Ann Arbor, MI |
ONSITE

At Barracuda, we offer industry-leading solutions designed to solve mainstream
IT problems. We provide powerful yet easy-to-use security and storage
solutions that simplify IT. This is an excellent opportunity to work on both
Barracuda Email Security Gateway and Barracuda Appliance Control.

This job requires someone with proven development skills, critical thinking,
attention to detail and a strong work ethic. You will be working in a small
team environment in multiple languages.

Apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KJzmkwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KJzmkwd)

------
joeblubaugh
LightStep | Full-Stack Product Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | Software Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep makes complex software systems understandable, giving our customers
confidence at scale. We collect, store, and query complex performance data so
our customers can get insight from it. We're a 75-person company, growing
quickly, and looking for hungry & humble engineers to build great software.

~~~
ronihe
Hi, I just applied

------
ofosos
Smaato | Senior Systems Engineer | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time | Germany |
smaato.com

We're an AdTech searching for Systems Engineers / Cloud Software Engineers to
support us. We're searching for people with experience in Rust/Golang/Python.
You'll be part of the systems engineering department.

We're looking to hire someone to work in our Hamburg office. You'll have a
nice 360 degree view of Germany's second largest city.

[https://www.smaato.com/jobs/position/?postID=743999685908522](https://www.smaato.com/jobs/position/?postID=743999685908522)

------
tampatrev
InfluxData | San Francisco, USA | Full Time | REMOTE | Multiple positions |
[https://www.influxdata.com/careers/](https://www.influxdata.com/careers/)

Come join the market leader in the fastest growing segment of the database
industry (time series databases). We just completed our Series D funding round
are are looking to hire technical support folks, product people, and sales
engineers amongst roles. Check out
[https://www.influxdata.com](https://www.influxdata.com) and then feel free to
email trevor@

------
artag
Jerry.AI (YC S17) | Senior Software Engineer + Data Engineer | ONSITE and
REMOTE | Toronto and Ukraine | Full Time | Canada Work / Immigration Visa
Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, Funders Club, & other prominent Silicon
Valley investors. Jerry.AI is founded by serial entrepreneurs who previously
built and scaled YourMechanic ("Uber for car repair", the largest on-demand
car repair site in the US).

Jerry.AI aims to be the personalized + trusted AI-based advisor for decision-
making in all things related to personal finance. But first, we're starting
with a small slice of the market: insurance.

If you:

\- are looking to be part of a small crack team of developers who take immense
pride in the quality of your code,

\- get a jolt of personal satisfaction every time a user walks away happy
after a delightful interaction with your product,

\- are interested in seeing how company-building is done with 2nd-time YC
founders

then I'd love to tell you more!

Our small engineering team work across 6 different time zones from various
cities in North America, Europe, and Asia. We know that developer happiness
doesn't occur by happenstance, so cultivating a constructive & productive
developer-friendly culture is very much a continuous & deliberate company
effort.

Software Developer stack: Modern JavaScript (ES6+), NodeJS, GraphQL, React,
React Native, AWS, Kubernetes.

Data Engineer stack: Python, AWS Kinesis, AWS Glue ETL (PySpark), AWS
Redshift, Metabase (BI).

Senior Software Engineer (On-site in Toronto or Ukraine):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31](https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31)

Senior Software Developer (Remote):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1](https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1)

Data Engineer / Data Science (Toronto or remote):
[https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537](https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537)

Thanks for reading! art art@getjerry.com

------
swrd06bp
Calipsa | Full Stack engineer | Full time, onsite | London, UK | sponsor Visa
|

Calipsa aims at detecting and preventing crime. We are building a cloud based
solution that connects with CCTV cameras in order to understand and flag any
anomalies.

Founded three years ago, we have customers in four different country and we
are growing at 30% month on month. We are looking for a senior full stack
engineer to contribute to this journey.

Culture:

Iterate fast - get shit done everything is possible attitude honest &
transparent collaborative

Technical stack:

Vue.js, Node.js, HTML/CSS, Postgres, Docker ,GCP

Please provide your github account alongside your CV at boris.ploix@calipsa.io

------
sabalaba
Lambda | System Software Engineer - GPU Cloud | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) |
Onsite | Full Time

We're looking for a system software engineer who wants to build a deep
learning GPU cloud management system. You will:

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a *NIX shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Resume to work@lambdalabs.com.
[https://lambdalabs.com](https://lambdalabs.com) for more info about our
company.

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parsers, interpreters, virtual
machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
sushma6994
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | Both contract & employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies
([https://www.mountblue.io)](https://www.mountblue.io\))) is looking for great
software engineers to mentor the next generation of coders. Come, contribute
towards making India a nation of coders. You have been saying you want to give
back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue's vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

~~~
nimeshneema
This opportunity sounds really exciting. I am interested and have applied via
the provided link.

The link for the homepage is broken (contains an additional `)` character).
Kindly fix.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Segment is
building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data and route
to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples: \- [https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-
production-you-should-to...](https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-
you-should-too)

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance

About us: Teads was created in 2011 in the south of France in Montpellier. We
were the first to offer OutStream Video Advertising formats, allowing you to
keep the Web free AND enjoyable for everyone. We have united and empowered the
best publishers in the world and distribute ads to over 1.4Bn people every
month within professionally-produced content.

Our engineering team brings together more than a hundred talented individuals
(feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning challenges as
well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted on AWS (3
regions, 1500 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.tv](https://engineering.teads.tv) and our job
offers [https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers) Have a great
day :)

------
peteratt
Stride | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, Remote

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are.

On the engineering side, we use Node, Python, Swift, Kotlin, Postgres, Akka
and some cool machine learning models you're going to love hearing about.

We have a beautiful office in SOMA (San Francisco) close to South Park, but we
also support and nurture remote workers. We offer fantastic benefits (after
all, it's our product!) and you'll be surrounded by the most driven, smart
people I know. We have a supportive, productive culture that's respectful of
your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | iOS Engineer & Android Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE (USA only) |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles.

Our engineering team is made up of 9 mid to senior-level developers who love
their craft. You'll be joining a tight-knit team that's used to moving fast
and taking on responsibility. That said, we have lives outside of work, and we
know you do too. We are a family-friendly company (all 53 of us) that is still
young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but old enough (est. 2012)
to be a stable and healthy place to work.

iOS Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/930B3B4AF9](https://www.workable.com/j/930B3B4AF9)
Android Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/9770DAC4CD](https://www.workable.com/j/9770DAC4CD)

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, 401K w/match, strong remote working culture (30% of our
employees work remote), professional development budget, etc.

If you’re passionate about crafting quality code and building beautiful iOS or
Android applications used by tens of thousands of customers, we would love to
hear from you! Apply today!

------
sink
Dwelo | San Francisco Bay Area | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our IoT platform is
the infrastructure enables the owners and managers of multifamily properties
(think, apartment buildings) to improve the efficiency of their operations
while offering smart homes as an amenity to their residents. We're live in
several thousand apartment units, in well over one hundred communities, coast
to coast in the United States.

More about what we are building and what we value: We process an absurd amount
of sensor readings and device commands every day. We want to put this
information to good use to help building owners make sound ecological
decisions about saving water, energy, heat, and more. Our entire engineering
team cares deeply about privacy and personal security, and we want to ensure
our product is built with those fundamental principles. We know that our
customers rely on our systems working all the time, every time, and our motto
is, 'Move fast and build secure, verified, fault-tolerant systems.'

We are looking for people with 4 or more years of industry experience to work
with us building our cloud APIs and data services supporting our IoT platform.
We are especially interested in talking to engineers who build with Python,
Rust, and Scala.

If this sounds exciting to you (and I hope it does) please go ahead and shoot
me an email with a CV / resume to scott at dwelo.com ... Or you can check out
our careers page: dwelo.com/careers

------
jgyllen
Peek | Backend Engineer, Principal Platform Engineer, Sr iOS Engineer, Web
Team Lead | San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in San Francisco and Seattle. We're well-
funded and are growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here: > Backend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b048c8491](https://grnh.se/b048c8491) > Principal Platform
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791) > Senior iOS
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351) > Web Team
Lead: [https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1](https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email jacob AT peek DOT com.

------
markn951
LogMeIn | Boston, MA, USA | Senior Software Engineers and Agile Coaches |
Full-time, Onsite

LastPass is the most popular cloud password manager on Earth. 16.5m people
rely on us to secure their digital life and provide seamless access to their
passwords and personal info anytime, anywhere, on any device.

We're looking for senior software engineers who want to help build the future
of Identity and Access Management, advance open web standards, make cutting-
edge security accessible to mainstream users, and make weak passwords a thing
of the past.

We are built on PHP7 and Go, persist in MySQL and Cassandra, write JS and TS
up front, and we test in Java.

We're a close-knit team of engineers and product managers that are really
passionate about our product. We take our work seriously and hold each other
to a high standard, but the atmosphere here is relaxed and comfortable. We
trust and support each other. We value each other's input and respect one
another. On a personal note, I've been at LastPass for almost a year and I've
found it a really rewarding and enjoyable place to work.

SWE: [https://careers-logmein.icims.com/jobs/51466/lead-
software-d...](https://careers-logmein.icims.com/jobs/51466/lead-software-
development-engineer-%28javascript%29/job)

Feel free to contact mike.amirault@logmein.com with any questions, and include
"HN Who's Hiring" in the subject line.

------
teddyg1
Rho AI | Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Remote (US based) | Full-time

Rho AI is a team of engineers and data scientists building machine learning
based software solutions for real-world problems. Our core product, Pit Rho,
was created in 2012 as a tool for enabling motorsports teams to make real-time
strategy decisions, and is used on race day by teams at Richard Childress
Racing, Hendrick Motorsports, and more.

We have since expanded into other domains that we care about (healthcare,
energy, climate change, etc.) with a mixture of products we own and services
we offer. And as a self-funded and 100% remote company, we retain an enormous
amount of freedom to do things our way.

We’re looking for software engineers and data scientists who want to hone
their craft by building tools that actually get used, and with people who
you’ll actually enjoy collaborating with.

Our stack: python / postgreSQL / react / docker / kubernetes / scikit-learn /
pytorch / more…

Interested? Apply here:

Software Engineer: [https://rho.ai/careers/software-
engineer-1](https://rho.ai/careers/software-engineer-1) Data Scientist:
[https://rho.ai/careers/data-science-2](https://rho.ai/careers/data-science-2)

More about the company: [https://rho.ai/](https://rho.ai/)

------
dylancwood
Walmart Labs | Software Engineer, All Levels | Extremely competitive
compensation package | REMOTE (USA only )/ Portland, OR / Sunnyvale, CA | Full
Time, Contract to Hire We're hiring: Full stack developers: Node.js, React,
Typescript Native Mobile developers: iOS, Android

Are you a passionate engineer with a thirst to build quality software that
impacts millions of users? We are the Digital Acceleration team at Walmart
Labs, and we share your enthusiasm! Come join our fast growing distributed
team to work with friendly and talented people that care about code quality,
testability and performance as much as you do. Remote workers are welcome, or
join us at our Portland, Sunnyvale, Carlsbad or Hoboken offices.

If we have your attention, show us your skills by completing this Hacker Rank
challenge ([http://hr.gs/walmartlabs-hn-test](http://hr.gs/walmartlabs-hn-
test)). Remember that you have only 90 minutes to complete it, and you are
only allowed one submission. We will follow up with the top-scorers at the end
of each week.

Not convinced yet? Here is more about our development culture and products we
work on:
[https://gist.github.com/dylancwood/4b74d5beb27eccbee70cb69cf...](https://gist.github.com/dylancwood/4b74d5beb27eccbee70cb69cf021affd)

------
scorebook_live
Scorebook Live | San Diego, CA or Spokane, WA | Full-time | Sr. Full Stack
Engineer | [http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology?

With Scorebook Live, real time scores, detailed stats and game recaps are no
longer limited to the pros. Our iPad app takes the place of the traditional
paper scorebook and broadcasts game data in real time to fans across the web.
Fans can follow all their favorite teams whether it's the local high school or
their own personal rec league team.

We are looking for a Senior Full Stack Software Engineer to help build out the
next generation of scorebooklive.com.

You will be working directly with the CTO as our first full time engineering
hire. This is a great opportunity to drive the future of our technical
architecture, product development, and makeup of the engineering team.

We are well funded and located in sunny San Diego, and can offer a lot of
freedom to the right candidates. Our current stack is Ruby on Rails + React on
AWS, and are looking for someone familiar with these technologies or willing
to learn.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
linkedin, github, etc) to careers@scorebooklive.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1126639335/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1126639335/)

------
aflore
Full job description:
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/11c6b7ab1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/11c6b7ab1)

At Aflore, we are building a tech platform that leverages the best
technologies to bring a digital experience to the financial services industry.
We have already built multiple applications and are seeking to bring them to
the next level in order to facilitate access to financial services in a fast
and safe way.

We are a financial services company empowering the un-banked in Colombia (65%
of the population), helping them achieve their financial goals. Aflore
identifies and partners with trusted financial advisors within communities and
mobilizes them with support and tools to distribute loans and financial
products within their networks.

At Aflore we are passionate about technology. We are continuously looking and
open to use the most recent technologies towards improving the experience of
our users. Our team uses Scrum framework to manage our development process and
the toolbox we used to develop our solutions is mostly compound of free
software.

We are looking for a talented developer (ONSITE) who is hungry to learn and
grow with an incredibly challenging, high-potential, and impactful start-up.
This person will be immersed in the development and maintenance of the systems
that support operations at Aflore, working side by side with highly talented
people. The developer will have the opportunity to build and extend apps,
financial systems, optimice algorithms, and many other challenges.

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

It's an exciting time to join Arbor -- right in the intersection of computer
science and biology. We're uncovering nature’s inventions on an unprecedented
scale, by pairing new computational approaches with high throughput
technologies in the wetlab.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)).

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to innovate new methods for processing and extracting
signal from massive amounts of data. We make heavy use of Python and Google
Cloud, among other technologies. You will be expected to work closely with our
incredible team of scientists as we push the boundaries of discovery together.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAIbIamiFAxdEEu)

------
ultrasaurus
Sentry.io | Various | ONSITE San Francisco, Toronto, Vienna We build the
leading tool for real-time crash reporting and tracking down errors to their
source. Every month, almost 1 million developers across tens of thousands of
organizations find the root cause of their errors faster because of us. We
have a great pedigree -- our employees come from great companies like GitHub,
Dropbox, Discus, Ring Central and PagerDuty.

And we're dog friendly, super dog friendly.

* I'm hiring a Product Manager for our Enterprise side: [https://sentry.io/careers/1621186/](https://sentry.io/careers/1621186/)

* Or if you skew more towards user experience & design, a product designer: [https://sentry.io/careers/698961/](https://sentry.io/careers/698961/)

* There's a spot for an IT lead in San Francisco: [https://sentry.io/careers/1258417/](https://sentry.io/careers/1258417/)

* We're looking for a Java Developer in Vienna, Austria: [https://sentry.io/careers/1555771/](https://sentry.io/careers/1555771/)

* And a we're hiring a full stack developer in Toronto: [https://sentry.io/careers/1493966/](https://sentry.io/careers/1493966/)

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
madd
Single.dk | Full-stack developer (Rails) | Copenhagen, Denmark | Onsite | Full
Time or Part Time

Remember how good it felt the first time you fell in love? Imagine you could
help thousands of singles relive that experience every day, as they’re
searching for the right partner to share their life with. We’re looking for a
talented full-stack engineer to join us on our mission to help all singles
find someone they’ll love.

Why join us?

* We’re in it for love: We want to enable all singles to find the special one to share their life with. From launching a new feature, tweaking an algorithm or doing a refactor, you will have an enormous effect on a lot of people. * We’re here to stay: We’re one of the pioneers of online dating in Denmark and a household name. We’re profitable and growing. * Tackle our most interesting and impactful problems: We’re a tiny team, constantly improving, finding effective solutions by working smarter.

Our tech stack includes Rails, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, React, React
Native, AWS.

We offer competitive salary and benefits in a heartwarming and inspiring
workspace in the centre of Copenhagen, with special importance to well-being
and work/life-balance. Ideally a full-time position, but let’s talk if you
prefer less.

More details here: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/full-stack-developer-
rails](https://thehub.dk/jobs/full-stack-developer-rails)

Shoot me an e-mail at mattias at single.dk if you have any questions.

------
alexmarion
GoTab Inc. - Software Engineer | Washington, D.C. | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://gotab.io/info/careers](https://gotab.io/info/careers)

GoTab is building a data and payment platform which meshes cutting-edge and
established alike. We’re looking for experienced software developers who enjoy
a fast paced startup environment and complex problem solving. With GoTab you
will have to opportunity to work across multiple environments including IoT,
Node JS, native applications, and more.

Required: * Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science (or equivalent), with a
minimum of 3 years relevant experience * Excellent communications and remote
collaboration skills * Advanced asynchronous Javascript on Node.js with ES2015
and ES2016 constructs * Strong knowledge of relational databases, preferably
with PostgreSQL * HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, jQuery * Full competency with
software development workflow tools such as JIRA, Git, and CI tools such as
CircleCI/Bamboo/Jenkins

Preferred: * Experience with building and deploying applications on Heroku *
Familiarity with Amazon Web Services, particularly AWS SNS, SQS, S3 and API
Gateway * Experience with Marko templating * Familiarity with any flavor of
Linux * Familiarity with software development on low-power devices such as
Raspberry Pi, The Chip or Pyboard

------
ciferkey
Galatea Associates | Associate | Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, and
London | ONSITE

Galatea Associates has established a rock-solid reputation among Wall Street
investment banks for delivering mission-critical systems in a timely and
efficient manner. We've built this reputation with our excellent teams and our
unique organizational approach. Some of the largest financial firms in the
world choose to partner with Galatea. Read about some of our past projects
here: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/about/projects/](http://www.galatea-
associates.com/about/projects/)

Associates at Galatea excel at combining technical skill with industry
knowledge. Associates don’t just write code, they interact with our clients to
understand their challenges and continue to work with them until they have
built solutions that work. We strongly emphasize growth and learning in our
Associates. Senior members pass on their development, client interaction, and
team management skills and give them the opportunity to take on more
responsibility. We want Associates to feel empowered to control their future
here.

To learn more about Galatea Associates, current career opportunities
(Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, and London), our fun and unique culture
please visit: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-
openings/](http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-openings/) or submit resume
and letter of interest directly to: careers@galatea-associates.com

------
svale
Sanity.io | Multiple JavaScript and Go developers positions | Oslo, Norway /
San Francisco, USA | Full time | On-Site | Visa/Relocation support |
[https://sanity.io/careers](https://sanity.io/careers)

Sanity.io is a startup building world-class cloud-based content infrastructure
at enterprise scale. Specifically we are building APIs, tools, and user
interfaces for editing and managing content. Our product is loved by
developers and content editors alike in settings ranging from solo developers
to global multi-billion dollar corporations.

Building a product that both appears real-time across the planet, scales to a
large numbers of documents and still manages to take care of all the hard
stuff without burdening the end-developer is a really interesting challenge.

We are looking for:

\- Lead Document Store Engineer – Lead the design and implementation of our
planet spanning, real time document store

\- Document Store Engineer – Take a central role in the team developing our
document store

\- Frontend Developer – Work on our user facing applications including the
content studio

\- Full-stack Developer – Work on our user facing applications including the
content studio

Read more here: [https://sanity.io/careers](https://sanity.io/careers)

Stack: Golang, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, React, Kubernetes, Docker,
PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, NATS, GCP

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs) Build the future of teamwork.

Asana helps teams organize and manage all of their work, from small projects
to strategic initiatives. More than 60,000 organizations and millions of users
across 195 countries rely on Asana to focus on the work that matters most,
including Airbnb, Disney, KLM Air France, NASA, Uber and Vox Media. For the
last three years, Asana has been named a Top 5 Best Place to Work by FORTUNE
and one of Glassdoor’s Best Places to Work.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://grnh.se/17c436191](https://grnh.se/17c436191)

* Software Engineer, Android in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/7682b4df1](https://grnh.se/7682b4df1)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1](https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1)

* Engineering Generalist in New York: [https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61](https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering)

------
ndusan-hn
We, at Cludo.com have multiple positions open in marketing and operations that
are based in Minneapolis.

Open positions are:

* Digital Marketing Specialist | Minneapolis, MN, United States | Full-time ([https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/7ec3b43d-48ed-416c-a1b7-4f809a4e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/7ec3b43d-48ed-416c-a1b7-4f809a4e1158))

* Marketing Manager | Minneapolis, MN, United States | Full-time ([https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/ca42e7af-0afa-4331-9c6a-97af38fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/ca42e7af-0afa-4331-9c6a-97af38fe0843))

* Marketing Specialist | Minneapolis, MN, United States | Full-time ([https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/e306fc58-fd1b-4afd-8c80-f841478d...](https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/e306fc58-fd1b-4afd-8c80-f841478d1d55))

* Sales and Marketing Operations Analyst | Minneapolis, MN, United States | Full-time ([https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/da14d06e-8b0b-4890-ae1e-36c11a5c...](https://jobs.lever.co/cludo/da14d06e-8b0b-4890-ae1e-36c11a5c0447))

More details about the company and positions can be found here:
[https://www.cludo.com/careers/](https://www.cludo.com/careers/)

Please, spread the word! :)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot) \-
experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g. Java,
C# or C++) \- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React,
Vue, etc.) \- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE) \- familiar with one scripting language
(Python, bash, etc.) \- Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data
visualisation is a plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS). \- experience solving hard optimisation
(e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates.

Factual is the location data company that the world’s most valuable brands and
technology companies trust to understand and intelligently grow their
businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts build the
best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and transform their
businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on places and people
worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
farnja
YipitData | Full stack engineer/Senior Engineer | Full time | NYC Onsite,
Remote ok

YipitData specializes in sourcing and analyzing alternative data for over 100
of the top institutional investors in the world. We're a VC backed team of 90+
engineers, data analysts, and investment research professionals based in NYC
(and a few remote).

We’re hiring a Full Stack Software Engineers to join our ReadyPipe Engineering
team. ReadyPipe is our SaaS platform that enables clients to perform and scale
their own web scraping by eliminating common challenges and roadblocks most
companies face. It was built from our seven years of experience pioneering web
data aggregation for the top global hedge funds and we’re now making our
proprietary technology available to companies in corporate verticals.

Stack: Python/Flask+React/Redux | AWS CloudFormation+ECS | Redshift/Spark+EMR|
CI Github+Travis

Please apply through [https://grnh.se/9144eae91](https://grnh.se/9144eae91)
and put "HN" or "HackerNews" in the "How you heard about this" box. Thanks!
Feel free to ping me as well - James@

[https://yipitdata.com](https://yipitdata.com)

[https://medium.com/yipitdata-engineering](https://medium.com/yipitdata-
engineering)

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Front-end Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

UserLeap is building the next generation of automated customer survey and
analysis tooling for the enterprise. Leveraging years of industry experience,
UserLeap helps its customers uncover the most critical issues across their
user base, helping to improve conversion rates and increase retention. No
longer will enterprises need to rely on teams of people calling and surveying
their customers. UserLeap replaces the time-intensive and costly process that
companies use today with an automated and dynamic solution.

This is your chance to join a startup in one of the most exciting phases,
where you can become an original, founding member of the team and play a vital
part in our growth. We’re quickly signing larger and larger enterprises and
looking for an experienced Senior Frontend Engineer to own and develop new
features for our customer dashboard.

UserLeap is based in San Francisco, CA. The company raised a Seed round led by
Hack VC. The CEO has been early team for 5 successfully acquired startups,
including Weebly (acquired by Square), Vurb (acquired by Snap Inc) and
Extrabux (acquired by eBates).

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com, or apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/userleap](https://jobs.lever.co/userleap)

------
alexabdo
Knight First Amendment Institute at Columbia University | Staff Technologist |
New York, NY | Onsite, Visa | knightcolumbia.org

The Knight First Amendment Institute is a non-profit organization based at
Columbia University that defends the freedoms of speech and the press in the
digital age through strategic litigation, research, and public education. We
aim to promote a system of free expression that is open and inclusive, that
broadens and elevates public discourse, and that fosters creativity,
accountability, and effective self-government.

We are looking for our first staff technologist.

The job posting is at the link below, but essentially, we are looking for a
technologist to advise the Institute’s staff on the First Amendment
implications of new technology, and to work with the Institute’s staff in
developing litigation and research projects concerning the First Amendment
implications of new technology. We are also looking for a technologist who
will help us develop a broader vision for integrating technologists into the
Institute’s work.

You have to apply through Columbia's jobs site at the link below, but feel
free to email me with any questions — alex.abdo@knightcolumbia.org

[http://pa334.peopleadmin.com/postings/2724](http://pa334.peopleadmin.com/postings/2724)

(You can also see the post on our site here:
[https://knightcolumbia.org/content/staff-
technologist](https://knightcolumbia.org/content/staff-technologist))

------
colinmcd
Bagel Health (YC W19) First employee (Full-stack engineer) REMOTE

Work at a YC startup trying to fix healthcare! Bagel is a new electronic
health record for the growing direct primary care (DPC) movement. Read more
about DPC at dpcnation.org. DPC cuts insurance out of primary care. It makes
no sense to use insurance to pay for basic or routine medical services; do you
use your car insurance to pay for an oil change? There are some seriously
great knock-on benefits of getting rid of insurance too.

Looking for someone who is willing to work below market (roughly ~$60k
annualized) until we raise money in 6 months or so. Then the compensation can
increase to market rates. Compensation also includes very generous first-
employee equity (~4%, standard vesting)

We're still in the early stages of implementation. You'll have a lot of
responsibility over software design and architecture decisions.

Here's the tentative stack: Typescript, React, Postgres, Express, Google
Cloud, and some Neo4j sprinkled in. Don't worry if you haven't used Neo4j
before. Ideally you'd be awesome at a few of these and competent in the rest.

I'm Colin McDonnell, MIT grad, software engineer, the sole founder of Bagel,
and nice person. If you're interested in working together, email me at
colin(at)bagel(dot)md with a resume and a bit about you and why you're
interested!

~~~
gahlotabhishek
I just emailed you looks like a great opportunity as a starter.

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | Lead React Front-End Engineer (Gatsby) | San Diego OR San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full time

Housecall Pro | Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite |
Full time

[https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

We are the operating system for home services labor across the US and Canada.
Backed by top tier VCs, we are focused on making the lives of service
professionals better with technology.

Our Engineering team is extraordinary. We’re a hardworking and focused team
driven to deliver industry-leading tech to our service pro customers. Our
success is their success. Our team of entrepreneurial, client-focused team
members are the "engine room" of Housecall Pro.

See full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.housecallpro.com/careers](https://www.housecallpro.com/careers)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAI4A-gThMWQMwB)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAI4GQ1rZNt7_qx)

~~~
wishinghand
A BS is required for a front-end developer? That seems a bit much.

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in 2019
(15 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
zbruhnke
Halleman Bradley | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hmbradley.com](https://www.hmbradley.com) At Halleman Bradley
we're building a Full-Stack bank for the next 100 years (Yes, I said 100) and
we're going about it in a very different way than most of what you've seen
from the other US "Challenger Banks".

We're excited about helping customers save more money, not just encouraging
them to spend it all and we're on a truly egalitarian mission. We believe that
our users should earn status not by how much money is in their account but by
how much of their income they are saving every month.

On the engineering side we're working on a great Stack. Go for the Backend,
React for the Front-end and React-Native on Mobile. We're incredibly excited
about the progress we've made as a team of 4 but we're already growing (Number
5 agreed last night!).

If you've ever wondered why banking has to be the way it is (hint: It's
tradition mostly) then come help us build it the way we think it should be.

We've got an ambitious plan that will take time to iterate on but with the
right people and the right drive we believe we can achieve the impossible.

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you want to chat and I'm happy to
tell you more: zach [at] hmbradley [dot] com

------
champagnepapi
Hungryroot | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.hungryroot.com](https://www.hungryroot.com)

Hungryroot is an online, direct to consumer food product brand that sells all
sorts of healthy foods from fresh-cut veggies to ready to eat sauces that you
can eat and cook by themselves or pair together. We have raised over $22M from
in VC funding, with [https://lsvp.com](https://lsvp.com) as a lead investor

We’re looking for a highly motivated, problem solving software engineer
excited to play an integral role in our lean, rapidly growing Technology team.
If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) lets chat.

Your profile (nice to have's):

    
    
      - Professional experience with Python and a framework such as Django or Flask.
    
      - Proficiency in SQL is a big plus.
    
      - A good understanding of general computer science concepts, design patterns and trade-offs.
    
      - Experience with AWS or similar cloud services is a plus.
    
      - Professional experience with HTML/CSS/Javascript
    

Check out more here:
[https://www.hungryroot.com/careers](https://www.hungryroot.com/careers)

Or email careers@hungryroot.com with HN in the subject.

------
aaronbrethorst
Twistle | Seattle, WA | Full-time Onsite

Twistle, Inc is a Seattle healthcare technology startup, founded with the goal
of improving the health of our population. We are building an intelligent,
focused platform that facilitates automated communication between healthcare
organizations and their consumers. We're looking for an experienced software
engineer to join our team. Our platform is (and always will be) evolving, thus
experience with a specific technology is not explicitly required.

Our product is in market, and we have paying customers using our product to
improve patient outcomes.

All of our engineering team members are "full-stack". This means that we touch
everything from scaling our backend in the cloud, to building UIs for mobile
devices (and everything in between). Healthcare technology experience is not
required. The ability to work both autonomously and collaboratively as part of
a team is required. We all share responsibility for putting the best product
possible in the hands of our customers.

Our engineering team strongly believes in individual autonomy and
responsibility, and less in number of hours or lines of code. We work smarter
first, then harder because we love what we're doing.

Stack: JS/HTML, Objective-C/Swift, Kotlin, Python/Django, MySQL,
Chef/Docker/AWS

Please send a resume to jobs@twistle.com to connect with us.

------
zoschin
Elenas | CTO/Full-Stack | Bogotá, Colombia, Latin America | Fulltime | Onsite

Elenas is revolutionizing the direct sales market for 11 million women across
Latin America. Our digital platform connects consumer brands with a community
of social media savvy sellers who promote products to their networks.
Recognized by TechCrunch as one of the top 15 tech companies in Latin America
we are building the technology which will enable sellers to earn more for
their families and give brands across the region access to an innovative
digital sales channel.

For developers, Elenas presents an opportunity to build industry-first
technology from scratch and design a product which will combine marketplace
technology, an innovative mobile-app, and big-data based purchasing
recommendations, consumer personalization algorithms, and dynamic content.
You’ll have the freedom to own large parts of the technical product and will
be involved in all key decisions on our technical strategy on a daily basis.
Additionally, you will have an opportunity to develop your abilities in
various technical areas as well as a chance to learn more about
entrepreneurship, project management, and business strategy.

Current open roles:

-CTO([https://jobs.polymathv.com/2abf55911](https://jobs.polymathv.com/2abf55911))

-Full Stack Developer ([https://jobs.polymathv.com/885f5d291](https://jobs.polymathv.com/885f5d291))

Tech stack: React Native, Flask, Javascript, Postgres SQL

------
capkutay
STRIIM | UI/UX Designer, Data Platform Engineer | San Francisco - FULL TIME -
ONSITE

Striim is an enterprise-grade real-time, streaming analytics product deployed
at some of the largest Fortune 100 companies, solving mission critical
problems. We work with cutting edge big data analytics technologies and we're
recognized as one of the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by
multiple publications.

Striim is hiring a UI/UX designer with a special interest in data products:
data visualization, data exploration, interactive analysis. The role includes
working with the product team to turn requirements into beautiful, detailed,
intuitive UX workflows for excellent UI engineering team to use as their blue
prints. You should have experience working on technical products that require
you to learn certain data concepts (SQL, visualization techniques, data
exploration techniques).

DATA PLATFORM ENGINEER: Architect highly scalable distributed systems, using
different open source tools such as Kafka, ZMQ, Elastic and more.

FORWARD DEPLOYED ENGINEER: Want to help our customers solve their hardest data
problems? Striim has implemented all kinds of interesting real-time analytics
solutions in Fortune 100 mission critical environments such as using streaming
locational data for real-time staffing, airport operations monitoring, IT
security threat detection using log analytics.

Please apply through our careers page:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/](https://www.striim.com/careers/)

------
ajeezy
Telaria | Data Scientist, Data Engineer | New York City, NY | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://telaria.com](https://telaria.com)

Telaria (NYSE: TLRA), (formerly Tremor Video), is the leading independent
data-driven software platform built to monetize and manage premium video
inventory with the greatest speed, control, and transparency, wherever and
however audiences are watching.

We are looking to leverage our vast amounts of advertising data to make
informed decisions around business optimizations and efficiencies. We are a
small and efficient team building out a solution in an exciting space with
lots of green field ahead of it. Believing we’re just scratching the surface
of the power of our data, we’re actively searching for passionate and
analytical data scientists and data engineers to help us extract actionable
insights in order to improve our product offerings.

Why We Love It Here:

* We are a technology and data-driven business

* We embrace analytical thinking, kind, and results driven people

* We have a plethora of challenging and interesting problems to solve

* Competitive benefits and compensation (including 401k matching, etc.)

* Flexible work environment (creating a productive work/life balance)

* Awesome people to work with ;)

If interested, please visit and apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/telaria/](https://boards.greenhouse.io/telaria/)

------
vissa
Mission Bio | SRE, Product Owner, Data Scientists | South San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Fulltime, Visa | [https://missionbio.com](https://missionbio.com)

Mission Bio is a pioneering biotech startup based in the SF Bay Area. We make
the Tapestri platform to help researchers and clinicians unlock single-cell
biology and enable the development of precision medicine. Funded by prominent
VC firms, we recently completed a $30M Series B financing round and are
actively hiring for the positions below:

* SRE - [https://bit.ly/mbio-sre](https://bit.ly/mbio-sre)

* Informatics Product Owner - [https://bit.ly/mbio-ipo](https://bit.ly/mbio-ipo)

* Sr Data Scientist - [https://bit.ly/mbio-ds-sr](https://bit.ly/mbio-ds-sr)

* Data Scientist II - [https://bit.ly/mbio-ds-2](https://bit.ly/mbio-ds-2)

Small company, high impact, great benefits, friendly colleagues, flexible
hours. And most importantly, make a real difference to real people by moving
cancer diagnostics forward.

Apply at the links above or email me at vissa@missionbio.com to learn more
about these positions. Happy to chat with you and/or put you in touch with the
hiring manager.

------
damien7579
CloudCARDS | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |
Limerick or Dublin, Ireland CloudCARDS.ie is an aviation startup founded in
2013 that is disrupting the asset management and aircraft leasing software
side of aviation. The business was founded by two brothers with 20+ years of
industry experience who see a massive opportunity to help bring the aviation
industry into the modern technology world of always on cloud computing and the
benefits that brings.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, Azure, SQL Server, Salesforce,
DevExpress reporting and more.

We are looking for our first technical hire - a senior software engineer to
come and join us on our journey. We've a lot done via development partners but
to take us to the next level we are in-housing our development efforts. We're
looking for someone with full stack web/backend experience who wants to join a
company as an early employee where their contributions will have a large
impact. We offer a friendly, flexible and hands-on collaborative environment
with autonomy to get shit done. We will consider both onsite and remote
working and even short term (3 months+) contracts - so if you're interested,
please get in touch at jobs/@/cloudcards.ie or via my profile.

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX |
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
| Boulder, Colorado | UX Designer; Biostatistician | Full-time | Onsite

ArcherDX is a company on the forefront of battling cancer and other genetic
diseases utilizing the latest gene sequencing techniques and best-in-class
custom software tools. We are pioneering new approaches leveraging molecular
diagnostics for the benefit of humanity. As part of a smaller company, your
ideas and contributions will have a significant impact on the products
ArcherDX produces. These are the same products that can make a significant
difference in the quality of diagnosis and potential long-term welfare of real
people.

A couple of our open positions:

* UX Designer 3/4: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a869...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a8699e0cfd0169a85f1682228f)

* Bioinformatics / Biostatistics Analyst 2/3: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a867...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a867ba0ca40167cdeb25166941)

~~~
mooreds
I have a friend who worked at Archer for a couple of years and spoke highly of
the team there. Good luck!

~~~
trngmchn
Thanks! It really is a great crew to work with. I've been at Archer for over 4
years now, so there's a good chance your friend is also my friend!

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, RFID readers and gateway hardware, and platform management
software such as ItemSense.

If you're interested in helping us build the technologies that will
revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking, logistics systems and
more, we have a couple of positions available on our software side and we hope
that you'll consider joining us.

Senior Software Engineer (Java): [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fwx)

Full Stack Web Developer: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw0)

All job openings: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
dalanmiller
Stripe | Security Ecosystem Analyst / Integration Engineer / Technical Account
Manager | Dublin, Singapore, New York, San Francisco | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

We have a couple roles available that I can speak to, just fyi that the list
of locations above is a superset for all roles!

* Integration Engineer / Technical Account Manager *

We’re especially keen to chat if you are:

* Confident and comfortable with customers. We're expecting to see user facing roles in your past or present. * A strong technical generalist. Many of us were engineers in prior jobs. * Comfortable with code-level debugging (Stripe code and user code) * Empathetic, collaborative, communicative, consultative * Intellectually curious, with great problem solving skills

Check out the Integration Engineering / Technical Account Manager roles here -
[https://stripe.com/jobs/search?t=product-and-
technical.devel...](https://stripe.com/jobs/search?t=product-and-
technical.developer-experience)

* Security Ecosystem Analyst *

We're especially keen to chat if you:

* Have hands-on experience evaluating, implementing, and managing, information management, asset management, data classification, and vulnerability resolution tooling * Have experience managing and conducting audit readiness assessments within AWS (or similar) cloud security and infrastructure * Are an expert with assessing the configuration and implementation of security tools, related to network security, endpoint security, encryption technology, vulnerability scans, access controls, etc. * Have experience with PCI and SOC compliance programs as well as their technical and security requirements * Are well versed with conducting technical and information security activities i.e security education; document and material classification and control and records management.

Check out the Security Ecosystem Analyst role here -
[https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/security-ecosystem-
analyst/1...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/security-ecosystem-
analyst/1533388)

Have any questions about the above? Email me directly: f"dalan{chr(43)}hn-
apr19{chr(64)}stripe{chr(46)}com"

------
jmattiace
Tia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.asktia.com/jobs](http://www.asktia.com/jobs) | Full Stack,
Backend, & iOS Engineers

Tia is the next generation women’s healthcare platform bringing empathy and
innovation together to help women thrive. Tia’s ecosystem of products, tools
and services — from the Tia app to the Tia Clinic, a real-world gynecology &
wellness practice based in NYC — is connected by a unique, human-centered
approach to care that focuses on listening and learning all about women and
their holistic needs, from anatomy to emotions, from gut health to getting it
on. Tia encourages honest and transparent conversations about patients’
health, both with their care team and their community of members, to help
women make independent and informed healthcare decisions with confidence and
ease.

We are looking for Full Stack, Backend, and iOS engineers to join our growing
team and help support the development of our 4 products: the AskTia iOS app,
TiaMD enterprise iPad app for doctors, TiaClinic AppleTV app, and our patient
portal web app.

Stack: iOS, Node.js, various web frameworks, AWS

If these don't fit you but you are highly driven, product-oriented, and
believe in our mission, please reach out!

Feel free to reach out to me directly jason@asktia.com!

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
christinac
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (eng, sales) and remote (product
support) | [https://vanta.com](https://vanta.com)

Hi! Christina, a Vanta founder here.

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're in closed beta, onboard new teams every week, and work
with software companies you'd recognize.

Help us secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep
consumer data safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Here are our open roles:

\- Generalist Software Engineer:
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Support Engineer (remote okay):
[https://vanta.com/jobs/support](https://vanta.com/jobs/support)

\- Strategic Account Executive (first sales person!):
[https://vanta.com/jobs/sales](https://vanta.com/jobs/sales)

You can apply by emailing us! founders@vanta.com

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
cbellina_sofi
SoFi | Engineering | San Francisco CA, Seattle WA, Salt Lake City UT, Claymont
DE, Helena MT | On-Site | Full-Time |
[https://www.sofi.com/](https://www.sofi.com/)

SoFi is a new kind of consumer finance company helping people achieve
financial independence and realize their ambitions.

We build products that help our more than half a million members Get Their
Money Right. From SoFi Money — a modern take on the checking and savings
account - to SoFi Invest - a new investment platform that includes our market-
leading robo-advisor, online brokerage (stock and ETF trading) and crypto
investment products - SoFi is addressing the biggest financial challenges of a
new generation through a modern approach to lending and personal finance.

SoFi has achieved significant scale. We've raised nearly $2 billion in funding
since 2011, have over 700,000 members, lent out over $25 billion, and are one
of the top ten issuers of asset-backed securities in the United States. But we
are just getting started. We have ambitious plans ahead, but to be able to
execute on them we will need the help of great talent like you!

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles, from individual contributors to
architects, managers, and directors. See here for the list of open Engineering
positions:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/sofi/search?d=Engineering+%28SoFi%2...](https://jobs.jobvite.com/sofi/search?d=Engineering+%28SoFi%29&p=0)

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out at cbellina@sofi.org

------
musinsky
TDS Telecom | Madison, WI | Full-Time| ONSITE | Systems Administrator/Engineer
| Technology Engineering Team

TDS Telecom is an ISP involved in fiber, cable, and wireline markets across
the country. The Technology Engineering team is a Systems team responsible for
researching, evaluating, and implementing new tools, platforms, and
technologies for internal and external consumption. We are involved with
everything from core, customer-facing technologies such as DNS, NTP, and DHCP,
to internally-developed tools used to provision and manage our infrastructure.
We work closely with our internal development teams to design and deploy
custom software in a highly available, geo-diverse way.

We're looking for someone who loves to dive into new technologies, evaluate if
they're worth adopting, explore the dirty details of implementation, and then
automate the configuration and provisioning of it. This team generally
consists of senior staff, but if you're new to systems- that's okay too! We
value personality and ambition (and we love to teach), so experience is
flexible- it's why there's a wide hiring range for this posting. If you're
interested in systems, please apply!

[http://te-sysadmin.tds.net](http://te-sysadmin.tds.net)

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer - Backend, Senior Data Scientist - Analytics, Senior Data
Scientist - Modeling, Senior Technical Program Manager, Senior Product
Manager, Customer Success Engineer, Customer Implementation Specialist, Senior
Data Journalist, Account Manager, Director of Account Management, Lead Account
Manager, Market Development Manager, Senior Account Executive, Chief Revenue
Officer, Director of Sales

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed | TDM Technical Development Manager | Onsite or remote | Seattle WA |
Full time We are looking for a Manager to join our team full-time. A TDM at
Indeed is both technically savvy and has the leadership piece to guide our
engineers. Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get the
right job. We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge,
skills, and abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a
thing of the past. Our team is highly distributed geographically so this
position is open to remote candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as
in our offices in Austin and San Francisco. Our team is nimble and scrappy. We
ship new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the
80/20 question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle. You will: Build the core
functionality of our assessments platform and own design and execution Develop
our API and integrations with external applicant tracking systems like
Greenhouse and Jobvite Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here: [https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-
Engineering-...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Engineering-
Manager/14476)

------
wilbo
Latchel (YC W19) | full stack (LAMP) engineers, UX Design Engineers | Full
Time | USA | REMOTE |
[https://latchel.com/careers](https://latchel.com/careers)

Latchel is a 24/7 maintenance department for property managers. The company is
2 years old, operationally profitable, well-funded, and rapidly growing. In
the past year we have grown from serving 2,000 rental units to over 38,000
rental units and growth has recently accelerated.

We are a fully remote company (founders included) and are looking for team
members with customer obsession, a hunger for continuous improvement, and a
commitment to their teammates. Being fully remote requires extra effort to be
conscious of communication.

Our engineering team is small: One of the founders is our only full stack
developer. Our other two founders help where they can. We're looking for
people that want to help set a cultural foundation within the engineering team
and grow the organization.

Today we are an tech-enabled operation (think like Amazon when it was an
online bookstore) and have plans to expand the product into more SaaS only
tools and serve additional rental markets (e.g. short term, vacation,
corporate housing).

To apply please complete a peer review exercise and apply here:
[https://github.com/latchel/code-
challenge/pull/6](https://github.com/latchel/code-challenge/pull/6)

Please submit your resume, too. If you are also a designer/UX Engineer please
include a design portfolio.

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront)

Team: 12 people total, 3 developers

Onsite only

Email your resume to katya at biorender.com

More info on the position: [https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-
developer/](https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-developer/)

------
kendall-eetech
Technical Engineering Writer - All About Circuits | Remote

We are currently looking to expand our output and are looking for talented
electronic engineers, other STEM professionals, or people who, simply put, are
good writers with demonstrable experience who have a genuine interest and
exceptional understanding of the current tech space.

All About Circuits is known and respected for our accurate, engaging, high-
quality content. We publish a wide variety of articles that provide
educational resources for teachers and students, practical guidance for
designers, and inspiration for electronics enthusiasts of all kinds.

Do you want to be a part of the AAC team? Do you have expertise or experience
that you want to share?

You don’t have to be a professor, a PhD student, or a senior design engineer.
In fact, much of our content is produced by EEs like you.

Our editors will help you to refine your writing and your technical
information, and after the article is published, you get paid.

Other brands within the EETech portfolio include MakerPro and Electronics
Point. Collectively, the websites culminate in millions of unique readers per
month around the world.

If you are interested, please send a few short paragraphs about who you are,
what you do, and why you are suitable, along with some (preferably published)
relevant writing samples to writers@allaboutcircuits.com.

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain (YC W18) | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://clearbrain.com](https://clearbrain.com)

ClearBrain (YC W18) is a startup building the first self-serve predictive
analytics platform. We help companies automatically predict and analyze when
their users are most likely to convert or purchase. Think a supercharged
Google Analytics, based on internal tools our team built at Google, Netflix,
and Uber. Fortune 1000 companies use ClearBrain to deliver billions of user-
predictions every week and drive double-digit lift in their digital campaigns.

We're a deeply technical team (we were the first engineers on Google Ads and
Optimizely), and are backed by early investors in Dropbox and AdMob. We're
hiring for machine learning engineers to lead on new cutting-edge products
we'll building. We work in Go, Python, Node, Scala, Spark in the backend and
React, Javascript, Firebase in the frontend.

For more about the role: [https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/177711-machine-
learning-eng...](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/177711-machine-learning-
eng..).

If interested, please reach out to grant [at] clearbrain.com - we look forward
to hearing from you!

~~~
usmannk
Either an HN bug or a bad link but the link destination got ellipsized.

~~~
bmahmood
So weird! Apologies - hope this link below works:

[https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/177711-machine-learning-
eng...](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/177711-machine-learning-engineer)

------
rickpastoor
Blendle ([https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com)) | Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Full-time | On site

Our goal is simple: build a better way for everyone to enjoy and explore
journalism, while creating a sustainable businessmodel for journalists at the
same time.

We’re backed by NYT, Axel Springer and NIKKEI, live in the Netherlands and
Germany and in beta in the US, and have over 1,5 million users worldwide.

You can find open positions here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/](https://blendle.homerun.co/)

Currently, we’re looking for a Data Engineer
([https://blendle.homerun.co/data-
engineer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/data-engineer/en)) and Data Analyst
([https://blendle.homerun.co/data-analyst/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/data-
analyst/en)) to join our team (among others, looking for Ruby and frontend
developers as well). You can read more about it here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/?lang=en](https://blendle.homerun.co/?lang=en)

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me at rick@blendle.com.

------
mjrials
Curebase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Biomedical R&D is at an all-time high, but clinical trials are still
expensive, slow, and traditional. The reason is the limited pool of research
hospitals which R&D sponsors (like pharmaceutical companies) can use to run
their trials. The overhead and training required to do research constrains the
supply of these research hospitals, and leads to massive inefficiency.

Curebase takes a new approach. We empower every physician to be a researcher
with streamlined software. This lets us run any trial in parallel, and enables
sponsors to bring their inventions to market faster than ever.

Today, we use our growing physician network to power studies in many exciting
areas of medicine, such as smoking cessation, STD testing, and nutrition. We
have also participated in Y Combinator S18 and raised $2.5MM in seed funding.

I'm looking for self-motivated, generalist web engineers to join us early. If
meaningful ownership of a healthcare product and helping to define an
engineering culture sound interesting to you, please email me directly via
matt (at) curebase.com, or read more and apply at
[https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/](https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/)

------
sultan1919
Soteris | Machine Learning Engineers (Python -- Junior or Senior) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | [https://soteris.co](https://soteris.co)

Soteris helps insurance companies price policies. Founded in Jan 2018, we
bring the same machine learning software and techniques quantitative hedge
funds use to trade financial markets to price insurance risk. We are able to
do so much more accurately and with far less manpower than current methods.
After demonstrating we can save them millions of dollars annually, we signed
our first two customers and have already established a solid revenue stream.
I’m the founder and only employee of Soteris and am looking to bring on some
machine learning experts to continue my work on the technical side so I can
focus on connecting with new customers. Along with all the excitement and
equity commensurate with being such an early-stage employee, you would be a
key driver in helping Soteris reach its full potential.

Click the link next to each position for more info:

Machine Learning Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2U6dNtM](http://bit.ly/2U6dNtM)

Senior Machine Learning Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2UmSbIY](http://bit.ly/2UmSbIY)

~~~
jndsn402
I'm an actuary - from your site bio it appears you may be as well. As you
know, P/C insurance carriers have been using machine learning for quite some
time. What is it that you are doing differently?

~~~
sultan1919
Appreciate the question jndsn. My background is in statistical learning
itself, though I have a long experience in P&C insurance. In short I'd say
"using machine learning" is not one thing and varies significantly in
approach, quality of application, etc.; there's a variety of things we're
adding that explain why our software provides a 3-4 point loss ratio
improvement for our first customers that would be too long to explain via post
here. If you're interested in getting involved and/or learning more I'd
encourage you to apply via the instructions listed at the bottom of the links
above.

------
studitemps
Studitemps | Cologne, Germany | Elixir/Ruby Engineers | Frontend Engineers |
ONSITE | Part to full-time

Studitemps helps students earn money, gain work experience and get their
career starts while they are completing their university degree. It was
founded by former students in 2008 in Cologne, Germany. Our goal is to bring
job flexibility and fulfillment to our users. We are currently the largest
student personnel service provider in Germany.

Our four self-organised scrum teams develop in-house applications and a job
platform to improve the processes for the students, companies and our own
employees.

We are now looking for Frontend Engineers and for Software Engineers
(Ruby/Elixir).

[https://tech.studitemps.de/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://tech.studitemps.de/jobs/software-engineer/)
[https://tech.studitemps.de/jobs/frontend-
engineer/](https://tech.studitemps.de/jobs/frontend-engineer/)

Don’t hesitate to ask if you have questions. We are looking forward to meeting
passionate candidates who want to have the freedom and time to innovate and
build high quality products. You can directly contact me at :
marieke.saad@studitemps.de

------
flebel
Conductor Technologies | REMOTE | Full-time | Team of 6 engineers on East and
West US coasts, and Central America

DevOps Engineer

[https://www.conductortech.com](https://www.conductortech.com)

[https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)
(full job description)

Our mission is to lead the transition from on-premises infrastructure to
cloud-based, infinitely scalable and on-demand resources for VFX and Animation
rendering, simulation and beyond.

What to expect:

\- In your first 30 days: you’ll contribute to our Terraform modules to
support our new and existing projects.

\- In your first 6 months: you’ll have migrated our entire cloud
infrastructure to infrastructure-as-code as Terraform modules, and you will
play a critical role in helping us schedule workloads across multiple cloud
providers. You’ll also have improved the observability of our services.

\- By the end of your first year: you’ll own our multi-cloud infrastructure.
If you are interested in management, you’ll help hire and build a DevOps team,
or continue working as a high-impact individual contributor in a growing
DevOps team.

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Please apply
through Bamboo:
[https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://conductortech.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

\- Lead Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer)

\- Lead iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-developer)

\- Lead Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-developer)

\- Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
someear
Polly | Software Engineers, Growth, Customer Success, PM, Sales | Seattle,
Vancouver, or Montreal | Full-time | www.polly.ai

At Polly, our mission is to empower teams to measure and understand their
work. We’ve recently closed our Series A and are looking to build a company
that values humility, respect, and hard work while maintaining work-life
balance. We're a growing company that delivers its solution in Slack and
Microsoft Teams, supporting thousands of organizations, including many of the
fortune 500.

We're hiring for multiple positions:

    
    
      * Head of Growth - full-funnel role; most of your time will be spent in product experiments
      * Senior CSM with SaaS experience 
      * Mid-level Product Manager
      * Mid/Senior Full-stack Engineers: our stack is node, typescript, react, AWS, mongodb 
      * Head of Sales: thrives in adding structure to a very ambiguous, unstructured sales process (right now, people just show up on their own)
      * Content marketer
      * Senior/Director of Product Marketing
    

We offer generous PTO, competitive salary, equity, medical, dental, vision
(and cover premiums for dependents too) and value respect and a roll-up your
sleeves attitude. Email jobs@polly.ai with a note of why you're interested and
reference HN.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Manhattan,
NYC.

We're hiring across the board. Specifically, we're looking for:

* Groovy / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago)

* Frontend developers (Chicago)

* Senior Product Designer

* Associate Product Owners

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
abattaglia217
Agrilyst | REMOTE (US Only) or Brooklyn, NY | Senior Software Engineer | Full-
Time

Agrilyst is a web-based software platform that helps indoor farms manage their
crops and gain data-driven insights to make more profitable production
decisions.

We are looking for a talented and experienced senior engineer to join our
team. Our goal is to build and maintain an agile team that can build and
deploy quality code and features directly to our customers. Every member of
the team will be integral in improving the product and directly growing our
business. Our platform is built with Ruby on Rails and React on a Postgres
database.

The ideal candidate will have: \- 5+ years successful engineering experience
\- Experience working within a early/growth-stage startup team \- and will
love working with Ruby on Rails and/or Javascript

For more information and to apply, please visit:
[https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/XWuF1rYibK/Senior-
Soft...](https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/XWuF1rYibK/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

Check out our company values! [https://medium.com/agrilyst/agrilyst-culture-
deck-40e4cd9eb0...](https://medium.com/agrilyst/agrilyst-culture-
deck-40e4cd9eb048)

------
Schwolop
Cooltrax | Software Engineering (Front-end, Full-stack, DevOps, IoT Architect)
| Melbourne, AUSTRALIA | $100-120K AUD | Full-time | ONSITE but flexible

Cooltrax builds IoT hardware and software to monitor temperatures, control
fridges, and track refrigerated goods as they move across the country.

We need senior engineers to help us uplift our legacy systems while developing
a new IoT pipeline from scratch. We have happy paying customers, a strong
growth story, and interesting software problems to solve. We’ll give you the
autonomy to choose the right solutions, the flexibility to work in the way
that suits you, and the support to handle everything a rapid-paced start-up
environment can throw at you. We have some specific openings for an IoT
Architect and DevOps Lead, but are also always looking for generalist software
engineers who want to work in the IoT field. We're predominantly a Javascript
shop with a tech stack comprising Node/React/Couch/Redis/Kubernetes/etc.

More about the roles: [https://www.cooltrax.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/02/Software...](https://www.cooltrax.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/02/Software-Developer-Position-Description.pdf)

------
ryanbrunner
Mixmax | San Francisco, CA and REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a fast-growing startup looking for full-stack Javascript engineers to
join our web and platform teams.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Salesforce, Slack, text messaging and
more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)).

If interested, check out our careers page at
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

To learn more about Mixmax: Eng challenges:
[https://engineering.mixmax.com](https://engineering.mixmax.com) | Team fun:
[https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq) | See what
our customers are saying:
[https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728](https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728)

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | FULL-TIME
| ONSITE

Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a technology
to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in mobile Apps
(Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within various
industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make their Apps
more secure. Primary languages are Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any
Reverse Engineering skills are a plus, background in Security is not required.
For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs](https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs)

* Python [https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automa...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automation-engineer)

* Android RE [https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-en...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-engineer)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
winslow
PatientPop | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time | ONSITE & REMOTE

At PatientPop, we believe healthcare providers should focus their attention on
delivering quality care to patients. That's why we devised a solution that
allows providers to build a thriving practice, without being tied down by the
burdens of business growth.

We've helped thousands of providers since our founding in 2014. Along the way,
we cultivated an incredible work environment — one of the best, according to
Great Place to Work.

[https://patientpop.com](https://patientpop.com)

Multiple positions currently open

Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/0d684fa81](https://grnh.se/0d684fa81)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6be1b4a61](https://grnh.se/6be1b4a61)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://grnh.se/251a33b71](https://grnh.se/251a33b71)

Senior Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/775cc7091](https://grnh.se/775cc7091)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/9aa95c6d1](https://grnh.se/9aa95c6d1)

I'm currently a lead engineer at Patientpop feel free to ping me with any
questions.

~~~
keen99
I just got confirmation on this: DevOps is not remote.

------
lgas
Interos Solutions, Inc. | Full Stack Sr. Software Engineer (Haskell) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Arlington, VA

Interos Solutions, Inc. is a fast-growing venture backed company with an AI-
driven SaaS application that delivers our commercial and government customers
insights into their ever-changing business ecosystems. The core of our
platform is the compilation, analysis and visualization of dynamically
changing big data collected across open source, proprietary and public data
sources. To accelerate our growth, we are putting together a team of Haskell
engineers, data analysts, data scientists, UI/UX professionals and product
managers. We are committed to building a world class product organization that
leverages tools like Haskell and latest machine learning techniques to achieve
outsized results as individuals and as a team.

Our offices in Arlington, VA and Menlo Park, CA.

Summary

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. You will have room to shape your work and have an outsized
impact on our product and our culture. We're looking for engineers who relish
solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and diving into the subtle
details that make products amazing. Being part of and leading an innovative
engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience in Haskell as well as
web technologies and databases. Experience with machine learning, big data and
cloud infrastructure are a plus.

[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html)

------
bashevis
Feedonomics | Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://feedonomics.com](https://feedonomics.com) \-- Who We Are --

Feedonomics is a rapidly growing eCommerce advertising platform. Our clients
are some of the most prolific advertising agencies, brands, and retailers in
the world. We enable eCommerce clients to do Omnichannel advertising on
hundreds of advertising channels like Google Shopping, Amazon, and Facebook
Dynamic Product Ads. We import, optimize and feed over 300 million products an
hour.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior PHP Developer | Los Angeles | [https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-php-
developer-7ae9e79f4e45...](https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-php-
developer-7ae9e79f4e45060b)

Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles | [https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-
software-engineer-woodland...](https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-woodland-hills-42d25b032e214f67)

Senior PHP Developer | Los Angeles | [https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-full-
stack-developer-woodl...](https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-full-stack-
developer-woodland-hills-30c45a3e87be6282)

------
anilsevim
JUUL Labs | eCommerce | Senior Software Engineering | London / New York|
ONSITE, FULL-TIME

JUUL is one of the fastest growing start ups in the world on a mission to
provide a healthier alternative to adult smokers. We're looking for a Senior
Software Engineer who wants to help us build our international e-commerce
platform and create the very best customer experience. An ideal candidate is
passionate about: technology, writing beautiful clean code, fluid end user
experiences, and building a dev-first oriented culture.

We're expanding internationally and have eCommerce presence in 10 countries,
and we're looking to add more each month. Your role will be to work with
international teams to help expand our eCommerce presence in EMEA and APAC.

A typical day would be:

\- Working on our eCommerce platform built in Ruby on Rails / Solidus
([https://solidus.io/](https://solidus.io/))

\- Designing reusable UI components in React / Redux, HTML, CSS

\- Working with a local country manager / PM on a new eCommerce feature (eg:
subscriptions for France)

Benefits:

\- Competitive salary, bonus + equity

\- Paid time-off

\- Fully covered health benefits

\- Free lunch, commuter benefits

\- Retirement packages

If you're interested, please contact me directly at anil@juul.com or apply at
[https://juul.com/join-us](https://juul.com/join-us)

------
mjocalla
Winton | Quant fund hiring Data Scientists, UX Developers and Software
Developers | London, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.winton.com/](https://www.winton.com/)

Founded more than 20 years ago, Winton is a systematic investment manager that
builds automated systems for financial market investment. We seek out hard-to-
detect patterns in markets by utilising large amounts of data, and our
expertise in computational, mathematical and statistical techniques.

We’re hiring data scientists and developers at all levels who are
intellectually curious and have a collaborative mindset. You can find role
specific requirements and further information at the links below:

Data Scientist -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oagv9fwO&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oagv9fwO&s=Hacker_News)

Software Developer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVjh9fwo&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVjh9fwo&s=Hacker_News)

Quant developer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIgE9fwv&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIgE9fwv&s=Hacker_News)

UX Developer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=onLu9fwv&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=onLu9fwv&s=Hacker_News)

If you’re interested, you can apply via these links, or if you just want more
information, drop us an email to recruitment@winton.com.

------
domh
ReadMe (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://readme.io](https://readme.io)

ReadMe provides every company the ability to easily create beautiful
documentation, and build loyal, productive developer communities. With ReadMe,
you can build developer portals that combine support, tutorials, topical
guides and API exploration. ReadMe makes it trivial to keep docs up-to-date
and has community oriented features that help drive adoption.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/readme](https://www.keyvalues.com/readme)

Here are our open roles:

\- API Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6DOToDfwc7Rq?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Product-focused Node/React Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADKbSRLOxZHG4?trackingTag=keyValues)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.js, Express, MongoDB/Mongoose, Testing (Mocha, Jest,
Supertest, Nock), and Nginx (Caching server, SSL certificate generation
service) Frontend: Angular 1, React Hosting/Infrastructure: Heroku, AWS,
MongoDB Atlas, GitHub, Codeclimate, CircleCI

------
gffbss
Oasis Labs | Software Engineer| San Francisco, USA | Full Time | ONSITE

We are an ambitious group here at Oasis Labs working hard to usher in the next
generation of cloud computing by building a privacy first platform with
blockchain technology. From sharing medical records, to analyzing personal
financial information, to training machine learning models, the Oasis platform
seeks to support applications that use even the most sensitive data without
compromising privacy or performance. We are growing our Engineering team, and
have a particular need for Software Engineers with experience and a love for
tackling client facing issues and building large scale web applications. We
use vue.js currently.

Our company was founded in July of 2018 and is backed by a16z crypto (among
other great VCs). We are very much in this for the long haul. If you are a
Software Engineer looking to do meaningful work and tackle some of the more
difficult challenges in this space please send an application through! We have
32 people on the team and 20 folks on Engineering with a relatively flat org
structure, loads of autonomy, individual ownership, and career growth.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/ddcedaf32](https://grnh.se/ddcedaf32)

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend, Frontend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or
Austin, TX | $80K to $160K DOE | Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/) Happy
new year, y’all! Sales compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too
often, salespeople are forced to use unfriendly accounting software or to pass
around buggy Excel spreadsheets. At QuotaPath, we’re solving this problem in a
new way by creating a platform that’s built for salespeople, not accountants.
Our business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B (“B2BC”; think
Slack). Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of our process. The
demand for a product like this is intense and we’re working as hard as we can
to deliver features to eager users. We’re looking for engineers to help us
accelerate our development. If you’re interested in having a huge impact on a
small team, this is a great opportunity. We’re well-funded, but we’re still
only 9 people: 4 engineers, 1 designer and 4 others. I’m one of those 4
engineers, and I’m also the technical co-founder. Please ask me questions if
you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we’re more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we’ll hear you. Like most startups, we’re
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
CayleyatRitual
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), Data Engineers, DevOps
(GCP+Kubernetes) | Toronto, ON | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We recently announced our international expansion plans
([https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-
pmn/bu...](https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-pmn/business-
wire-news-releases-pmn/ritual-announces-international-expansion)) and are
looking to double our Engineering team to support our growing business (from
50 to 100 engineers). We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior
talent. Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email cayley@ritual.co

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology International | Lead Software Engineers, QA Engineers,
Signals Experts | MD, VA, CA, CO | REMOTE, Onsite [http://www.ctic-
inc.com](http://www.ctic-inc.com)

Chesapeake Technology a 50 person DoD R&D company supporting remote work with
locations in Denver, MD, VA, and CA is looking for software and QA engineers
with interest in SDR’s, networking, and visualization. We’re primarily a JVM
shop integrating sensors and equipment into a 3D GIS tool for RF modeling and
analysis that runs on Android, Web, and Desktop. We’re pushing hard for
government open source! I’ve worked everything from CRDT’s to OpenGL shaders
to even sewing sensors into a vest. Lots of opportunities to learn including
graduate education to self-directed training. We're looking for people that
are passionate about RF and GIS and want to work in small teams. Schedules are
flexible and we rely on tools to work asynchronously.

We won't whiteboard you. Check out the open sites below and apply closest to
you:
[https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll](https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll)

------
micah_chatt
Amazon Web Services (AWS) EKS | Frontend & Software Development Engineer |
ONSITE (US relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

Amazon Web Services is looking for Systems Development Engineers (SysDE) and
Software Development Engineers (SDE) to join our growing Amazon Elastic
Container Services for Kubernetes (EKS) team. Amazon EKS is our managed
Kubernetes service that makes it easy for customers to use Kubernetes without
needing to become experts in provisioning and operating Kubernetes. EKS
manages time-consuming administrative tasks like setting up, operating,
scaling and updating Kubernetes freeing customers up to focus on their
applications.

Please note that these are not entry level positions. Kubernetes and/or AWS
experience preferred.

Please feel free to reach out to the hiring manager for this position with any
questions, beswar@amazon.com

\- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/814274/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/814274/software-development-
engineer-eks)

\- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/756191/front-end-engineer-
ek...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/756191/front-end-engineer-eks)

------
eomdb
EidosMedia SpA | Multiple Positions | Milan (Italy), Paris, Frankfurt, New
York, Sidney, London| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://www.eidosmedia.com](https://www.eidosmedia.com)

EidosMedia develops, sells and maintains the Mèthode editorial suite and the
Cobalt content management framework. Our software powers many of the most
known news, publishing and media institutions from all over the world. We just
recently hit our 20th birthday as a company, and we are still growing!

Since we are growing, we have a number of open positions: DevOps
Engineer/Manager (Milan), Infrastructure Engineer (Milan), Application
Specialist (New York, Sidney), Junior Application Support Engineer (Sidney),
Security Engineer (Milan), QA Analyst (Milan), Software Engineer - Frontend
Development (Milan), Senior Java Developer (Milan), Junior GNU/Linux
Operational Support Engineer (Milan), (Junior) Project manager (Frankfurt),
Web developer (Frankfurt), Application consultant (Frankfurt), Web Developer
for Digital Publishing Solution (Paris),

If you are interested in joining an company featuring an international scope,
feel free to reach out via the email address in my profile.

Please make sure to include "HN-WHOISHIRING" in the subject!

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | Back-end Engineer, DevOps engineers, Mobile Engineer,
Engineering Manager | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

We are a fully remote, non-profit working to help the underserved manage and
improve their health. We are hiring for several roles right now.

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2fe5455c123)

Mobile Engineer (React Native):
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c2536120b17)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89bb028895b0)

Software Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/ab5d48db-8a7b-4c5a-9e63-af...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/ab5d48db-8a7b-4c5a-9e63-af36db7e3fce)

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers For
the unfamiliar, Checkr's a 5 year old company, redefining the way background
checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the future. From
the YC S14 class to raising a $100 million Series C in April 2018 to the
profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the ride.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React frontends, growing Golang and Python microservices,
Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data warehouse, moving to
gRPC for service communication.

We are looking for:

\- Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps, Data/ML, Security

\- Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Backend/Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1](https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1)

DevOps Engineer - [https://grnh.se/e9b0b7fe1](https://grnh.se/e9b0b7fe1)

SRE - [https://grnh.se/b05154951](https://grnh.se/b05154951)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/f97c45151](https://grnh.se/f97c45151)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering| [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding two
Senior/Principal Software Engineer to our team. Stack = (Angular, Python, AWS,
big data, docker, k8s, MongoDB, git, etc)

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/) We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company
funded 401K, experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth,
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
clem109
Thriva | Designer, Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager |
London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

[https://thriva.co](https://thriva.co)

We’re building a personalised healthcare service that will change the way
people approach their health. We think it's too hard to understand what’s
going on inside our bodies — leading to big problems later on as our
lifestyles catch up with us. We want to change that, hopefully with your help!
With at-home tests and a slick platform, you can finally track what's really
going on inside your body. And that’s just the start of it!

Full job descriptions can be found here:
[https://thriva.workable.com](https://thriva.workable.com)

For developers, our tech stack:

\- Javascript, Vue.js, Vuex - for our frontend applications and websites

\- Nuxt.js - for our server side rendered marketing website

\- Ruby, Rails, - powers our APIs and some of our internal frontends

\- Jest, Cypress - for testing

\- Storybook & private NPM modules - for managing our UI component library

\- Heroku, AWS, Docker - for most of our infrastructure

\- Postgresql, RabbitMQ, Redis - for data and async messaging

\- Github, CircleCI - for source control and continuous integration

If you have experience in other languages or frameworks such as React,
Angular, Polymer please feel free to apply.

You can email at me at clem [@at] thriva[.dot]co for more info

------
ims
DrivenData Labs | Data Scientist and Lead Data Scientist | Berkeley, CA or
Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE

We run online machine learning challenges with social impact, and we work
directly with mission-driven organizations to drive change through data
science and engineering. Since 2014 we’ve worked with more than 35
organizations across 50+ projects in areas like international development,
health, education, research and conservation, and public services.

We pride ourselves on being a great place to work and to learn. We take the
development of our team members very seriously and we value the priorities
that we each have in our lives at work and outside of work. We like to tackle
problems that matter as a team. We help each other develop clean, well-
organized, well-documented code in service of correct and reproducible data
science. We believe the work we do should positively impact people’s lives.

Ultimately, we're a team of smart, passionate data scientists and engineers
interested in doing good work for good reason. We're looking for more great
people in Boston or the Bay area. We're excited to hear from you!

Positions:
[https://drivendata.workable.com/](https://drivendata.workable.com/)

~~~
frankensteins
hi, thanks for the job posting. I tried to go to your profile and locate the
email as you said, but ended up no luck. Would you mind pointing me a
direction? Thanks!

------
cnatoli
IDS | Data Engineer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Local |
[https://www.ids.io](https://www.ids.io)

IDS produces AVMs (Automated Valuation Models) for the Australian property
market - essentially, we produce a price estimate of every residential
property in Australia by running machine learning algorithms against our
property database.

Opportunity exists for a data engineer to join our small, growing, well-funded
team in Sydney. Your responsibilities will include working on our current and
greenfield ETL platforms, productionising algorithms developed by our data
scientist, and developing APIs to expose more of our data and insights to our
customers. We work from home 2-3 days/wk, and spend the remainder of time
pairing/interacting/laughing/working at our York St offices. IDS offers market
relevant salaries and the possibility to participate in ESOP.

Stack is a mix of Python, Clojure, Scala, R, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
Redshift and a number of other AWS services (Lambda, Gateway, DynamoDB, ...)

Sound interesting? Email me at claudio@ids.io and we'll set up a casual coffee
chat.

Note: At this time, we are only considering Australian residents or those with
an existing right-to-work VISA for Australia.

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of its development
teams. At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have
more freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We’re looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP), DevOps
(PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many more.

Here are the highlighted roles for February | Senior UI/UX Engineer | Software
Engineer Trading Technology | Frontend API | Data Engineer | Sr. Business
Systems Analyst

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

~~~
mailtoram05
Hi, I am from India. I am interested in applying for the role of FrontEnd
Engineer(Remote). Does Kraken Exchange hire remote engineers from India ???

------
Kabootit
Homesnap | Javascript Engineer | Bethesda, MD | Full-time, ONSITE

[https://www.homesnap.com/](https://www.homesnap.com/)

All levels accepted (bootcamp is cool too!).

Homesnap is an award-winning technology company serving the real estate
industry. We're well-funded and based in Bethesda, MD. Our website and app
empower people to find and share accurate, real-time real estate information,
whether they are standing in front of a house or sitting on a couch.

We've been awarded several prestigious awards, including 2018 Washington Post
Top Workplaces, Inc. Magazine Best Workplaces, #43 on Deloitte's Fast 500, and
DC Inno Coolest Companies.

We are looking for a JavaScript Engineer who is motivated to combine the art
of design with the art of programming. Responsibilities will include
implementing visual elements and their behaviors with user interactions. You
will work with both front-end and backend web developers to build all client-
side logic. You will also be bridging the gap between the visual elements and
the server-side infrastructure, taking an active role on both sides, and
defining how the application looks and functions.

Email us at tthompson@homesnap.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
nancyvl
Visual Labs | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineer | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.visuallabsinc.com/](https://www.visuallabsinc.com/)

Visual Labs develops Android and web-based applications for public safety. Our
clients include law enforcement, public venues (e.g. Levi’s Stadium), private
security companies and others all across the country. Here’s a video about how
our system was used at the Super Bowl
([https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg](https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg)).

A degree in Computer Science or a related technical field is required.
Preference will be given to those with the following background:

Experience working in a full-stack environment on a large-scale project

Working knowledge of web-based applications - HTML, JavaScript and CSS

Experience with relational databases, Python and Java

Experience managing cloud environments - AWS, Azure

We offer a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits. If
you want to be part of a close-knit team at a company where your work will
have significant impact, send us your resume and tell us why you think Visual
Labs is a good fit for you. U.S. citizenship or permanent resident status is
required. Reply to jobs@visuallabsinc.com.

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discovery, clarity, and performance in the
face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including front-end, back-end,
infrastructure, and machine learning. If you are always looking for things to
improve and unafraid to get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team.
There will be many opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and
process as we continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, ES6, Sass, Webpack

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/scipy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

You can find our jobs showcase and more information at
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
pmigabreu
Skimlinks - Junior Front-End - Permanent - On Site - London

We are looking for a Junior Front-end engineer with a passion for developing
neat and modern UI to join our engineering team. You will be able to grow your
React/Javascript/CSS skills through building complex and challenging user
interfaces using a modern tech stack (React/redux/scss/webpack/yarn) . Your
daily tasks will include developing and styling new react components for our
reporting platform or our chrome extension, participating in design and
product decisions, writing tests to ensure the quality of our products,
participating actively in the development of new UI and products, reviewing
code written by your peers, releasing and deploying your code changes into
production environment. The ideal candidate will have a bit of experience with
react or similar frameworks, a strong interest in developing and styling web
UI as well as an eager to learn UX and Web engineering best practices. If you
would like to know more, please reach out to me at geeta.sood@skimlinks.com

[https://skimlinks.workable.com/j/1585E7F0E3](https://skimlinks.workable.com/j/1585E7F0E3)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and with plenty of ambition. We're looking for
generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world
problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | up to £95k + Equity

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | [https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
Disrupt the construction industry with us. We just completed our seed round[1]
and are looking to expand rapidly!

-Python Backend and Devops

You will be the catalyst for backend and devops development at corrux, a young
startup serving the complex needs of users and data processing in the civil
construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure prediction for
heavy civil equipment (think railroad track laying machines or tunnel borers).

You will be integrating external OEM and customer data sources into our
platform and streamlining deployment, while keeping an eye for scalability and
performance, setting up pipelines to extract and normalize data from customer
APIs or custom hardware (in batches and real-time), improve our failure
forecasting models both in accuracy and performance, and help build more
sophisticated CI/CD with an eye towards horizontal scalability and
reproducibility across customers.

Apply here:
[https://corrux.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27](https://corrux.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27)
Or email me with any questions: ryan at corrux.io

[1] [https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/start-
up-...](https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/start-up-corrux-
warum-die-mathematikerin-laura-toennies-als-bagger-fluesterin-
gilt/23965996.html)

------
wafelj
Zemanta/Outbrain | Senior Data Scientist | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA,
Fulltime

Outbrain powers content recommendations to increase user engagement and page
views on sites like CNN, FoxNews, MSN, and Time Inc. Outbrain also enables
publishers and top brands to distribute their content across our wide
publisher network. We recommend 250 billion articles and videos each month to
more than a half a billion people worldwide. Zemanta is Outbrain's subsidiary
handling real time bidding.

Senior Data Scientist: Zemanta/Outbrain is seeking an experienced Data
Scientist with strong backend engineer skills to optimize its bidding into a
dynamic and large-scale online marketplace. The position requires modelling
price points that will optimize Zemanta's gain from bidding on media, in a
dynamic environment of hundreds of millions of auctions per day, involving
other strategic players. In addition to modelling the optimal buying dynamics,
the successful candidate is expected to be able to implement the optimized
media-buy policy in a production-grade environment.

Apply at
[https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D](https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D)

------
filiwickers
OpenReview | full stack engineer | Full Time | Amehert, MA + Distributed |
REMOTE | [https://codeforscience.org/jobs](https://codeforscience.org/jobs)

OpenReview is building software for transparent scientific peer review,
advanced review-paper matching systems, and knowledge bases for scientific
communities. We are seeking an experienced full stack developer to join the
dynamic team of software developers working across universities and
nonprofits. We aim to revolutionize scientific peer review working with
machine learning researchers, open access advocates, and a broad community of
open source developers. Are you excited to build user-facing applications and
inspired to develop new tools for research? Join us! Reviewing applications
now!

OpenReview is a fiscally sponsored project of Code for Science & Society, a
nonprofit supporting public interest technology. Read more about OpenReview +
CS&S here: [https://blog.codeforscience.org/welcome-and-
contratuations-o...](https://blog.codeforscience.org/welcome-and-
contratuations-openreview/)

To apply, please send a cover letter and resume to jobs@openreview.net.

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Software Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for both a Software Engineer and a Senior Software
Engineer. We’re an in-house custom development “consultancy” building and
maintaining small to medium sized web and mobile applications in support of
research, teaching and learning, and other University activities. We also run
the Student Developer & Mentorship Program where we train and hire students to
work on some of our custom development projects.

We're looking for experienced developers to build high-quality, well-tested,
and robust web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React),
make and guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and
remediate existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated,
collaborative, and passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit the links below:

* Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/54287BR](http://bit.ly/54287BR)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/53581BR](https://bit.ly/53581BR)

If you have any questions please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at}
yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, and
programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript, Python, Scala, Swift, Ansible, AWS
Services, Docker, React, Android, iOS, and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * 2019 Summer Internship, Place Exchange
      * Senior Software Engineer, Transit
      * Senior Systems Engineer
      * Technical Manager, Service Desk
      * Senior Data Analyst
      * Senior Engineering Manager, Link Mobile
    

See and apply to roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

If you have questions about our smart cities engineering work, feel free to
reach out to me at matt.joseph [ at ] intersection.com

~~~
skumari4
Hi, I am Shikha, pursuing Masters in Computer Science from Arizona State
University. I am looking for Summer Internship opportunities in Software
Development/Data Science areas. I have relevant experience of 2 years of
working as a Software Development and I have also handled multiple Machine
Learning Projects. I would love to connect and discuss further the available
opportunities and share my resume with you. I think I could be a potential
asset to the organization. Please connect with me via email - skumari4@asu.edu
or Mobile number- +1 480-417-1452. Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thanks.

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Senior Python/Django Developer | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorship, Relocation assistance

Elements Interactive is a digital agency founded in 1996, building web and
mobile applications for a diverse range of well known clients with HQ in NL.
Our team has over 60 professionals from around the world, who all share a
passion for tech, innovation and learning from each other. We care a lot about
growing our skills, delivering quality work and having fun along the way!

Check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

PERKS

* conferences/events/courses budget to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (+occasional WFH)

* regular fun events with the team

* travel costs compensated (if daily commute to office >10km)

* decent pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

See more info & our projects here
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701?viewed...](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701?viewed=true)

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC, London, Singapore | Onsite, Full-time | $100k - $200k |
www.paxos.com/careers

Paxos is a venture-backed, post series-B, regulated financial institution that
is building infrastructure to enable movement between physical and digital
assets.

We’ve raised $93M to date, have about 110 team members, and we’re expanding
rapidly. Our board of directors include former FDIC chair Sheila C. Bair,
former senator Bill Bradley, and former NYSE CEO Duncan Niederauer.

We are looking for Software Engineers to work on applications that move money,
lower settlement risk, and bring blockchain tech to big markets.

Our tech stack is mostly React/C#/Go/Kotlin on AWS + docker/kubernetes

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of our roles:

-Jr/Sr./Staff Software Engineers ([https://www.paxos.com/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/sr-software-engineer/))

-Sr. Front End Engineer ([https://www.paxos.com/senior-front-end-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/senior-front-end-engineer/))

-Product Managers ([https://www.paxos.com/senior-product-manager/](https://www.paxos.com/senior-product-manager/)

Read more: (www.paxos.com/careers/)

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE Python /
Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
farhana
Maersk Digital | Software Engineer |
[https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io) | Copenhagen, Denmark
VISA provided | Backend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Digital.

We are looking for Software Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built: [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits: • Company contributed Pension • Insurance – Health, Life,
Disability, Critical Illness, Accident • Performance related bonus • Breakfast
and Lunch • Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy •
Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc • Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups • Fruits and
Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

Apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202167)
or reach out to me farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

------
JakeSc
Life360 | iOS Growth Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

20 million monthly active users.

Doubled userbase year-over-year.

Tripled revenue year-over-year.

Bringing peace of mind to families with technology.

We're hiring an iOS engineer to join our newly-formed Growth team to help us
scale up globally. If you know iOS, and have experience with different
technologies like web / backend / Android, or are particularly hungry to
learn, we want to work with you.

With over 20 million active users and $90 million in venture funding, Life360
is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today, we are focused on
location sharing and safety, but our mission is to become the must-have Family
Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and anywhere. From
personalized location-based alerts that help make daily coordination easier,
to advanced sensor tech that can detect a car crash and automatically send you
an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their fullest extent to
reinvent how families get through the day.

\- Full-time

\- Location: San Francisco, California

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- $200/month Quality of Life perk

\- Great office in SOMA: dogs are welcome, tons of snacks, and great catered
lunches

\- Autonomous team with lots of support from around the company

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/life360/jobs/4247847002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/life360/jobs/4247847002)

------
jjhawk
Postmates | Software Engineers (all levels), Engineering Manager | San
Francisco, Bellevue | Full-time |
[https://postmates.com](https://postmates.com)

My team (Operations Technology) at Postmates is hiring engineers across the
stack at all levels, as well as engineering managers. We are full vertical
owners of microservices, responsible for creating world-class self-service and
support for our customers, including buyers, merchants and couriers.

We are looking for engineers passionate about providing excellence to
customers and an interest in growing alongside the company. We are growing
fast ([https://blog.postmates.com/san-francisco-
february-7-2019-pos...](https://blog.postmates.com/san-francisco-
february-7-2019-postmates-inc-2760fd929bc)). As we grow and build new systems,
you will not only be able to choose the technologies we use, but help define
the strategic direction of these systems.

[https://careers.postmates.com/openings](https://careers.postmates.com/openings)
for other teams, or email me jarred.hawkins@postmates.com for more information
about these roles.

------
Rockastansky
Abine Inc. | Privacy | Remote | Boston, MA

Abine Inc. provides online privacy software and services to consumers. We have
hundreds of thousands of active daily users, and are looking to grow our team.
If you care about privacy and security for the masses then come talk to us.

We are specifically looking for part and full time roles as: * DevOps &
Sysadmin Engineers (especially with AWS experience)

Ideally you'd have years of experience with Linux systems, done a great job
implementing devlops workflows, but also care about the care and feeding and
protection of all the infrastructure you touch.

We are still a small team, so your work will have an immediate and real
impact. You also won't be stuck with a routine - we touch many types of
systems and problems, so raw capability is more important than direct
experience. What can you do over what have you done is what matters most.

Devops: [https://abine.breezy.hr/p/9fcce0a83b58-devops-engineer-
sysad...](https://abine.breezy.hr/p/9fcce0a83b58-devops-engineer-sysadmin)

We are also looking for capable linux admins with less devops experience (but
are capable) but who are skilled as systems and network security -- especially
in cloud environments.

Apply at jobs@abine.com

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Research and Development | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.etflogic.io](https://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time

ETFLogic is a fintech data analytics and quant tools company. We help our
clients - ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, RIAs, FA and Corporates - make better
investment decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs
hold in excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to
reach $30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and
complexity in the ETF landscape.

We empower ETF ecosystem members to better understand what is “under the hood”
and gain an edge in investment trading decisions. We are building quantitative
tools, analytics and trading signals around ETFs and their underlying assets.

This role would, in part, further researching and development in key areas:
intraday fair-value pricing, portfolio construction, portfolio optimization,
fixed-income pricing, factor analysis, liquidity analysis.

Prior finance experience in these areas is preferred.

Our tech stack is comprised of JS, React, Python, AWS, kdb+/q

We are currently a team of five and looking to expand. We are well funded with
a strategic VC.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built a suite of products with focus on analytics and rights management
around audio-visual content targeted at content creators, marketers and rights
holders.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - front-end (React and Redux)  
      - signal processing (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems  
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
    
    

Remote is only available for US based candidates. For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly allowance for co-working or commuting
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
ryanwhitney
Tableau | UX Designer | Palo Alto, CA & Seattle/Kirkland, WA | Full-time |
Senior UX Designer, UX Designer, Visual Designer

We're hiring designers at all levels in Seattle, Kirkland, and Palo Alto. We
build tools to help people see and understand data—be it our core data
visualization product (desktop/web), data prep tools, mobile app, or newer
products incorporating ML and NLP. We've got challenging and interesting
problems to solve and a great supportive team of designers to collaborate
with.

(Always hiring developers as well.)

• Senior UX Designer (Seattle/Kirkland)
[https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Seattle-W...](https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Seattle-
WA/Senior-User-Experience-Designer--Dashboard-
Applications_DFC15-2872?source=Career_Site)

• UX Designer (Palo Alto)
[https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Palo-
Alto...](https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Palo-Alto-CA/User-
Experience-Designer_NFID10474?source=Career_Site)

• Visual Designer (Seattle)
[https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Seattle-W...](https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Seattle-
WA/Visual-Designer_D80711?source=Career_Site)

[https://careers.tableau.com/listing](https://careers.tableau.com/listing) has
them all, or get in touch via the email in my profile with any questions.

~~~
sanamaqsood
Hi Ryan - I just applied. Don't see your email in your profile. I was hoping
we could connect about the UX Designer role.

~~~
ryanwhitney
Whoops, you're right. Should be there now.

------
danamkaplan
CircleUp | Data Engineering, Machine Learning, Data Science | San Francisco,
CA | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)
CircleUp’s mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by giving them the
resources and capital they need. This is accomplished with our in-house
developed platform Helio [https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-
launch-of-he...](https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
he...). We are working on challenging problems in information retrieval and
being able to develop an in-depth knowledge graph of all private consumer
packaged good (CPG) companies. We are mining vast amounts of data to
successfully rewrite the rules on how private companies are evaluated.

Our primary tools are Python3, Spark, Docker, Airflow, and AWS but we are a
small Engineering/DS team and always happy to hear new and impactful ideas.

We have open roles in Data Science and Data Engineering at:
[https://circleup.com/jobs/](https://circleup.com/jobs/)

Please reach out to snicholl@circleup.com for more information

------
jonathanho
Peloton | Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time |ONSITE

Peloton is a digital fitness company based in NYC. Our company is reinventing
in-home fitness with a new take on blending together the best hardware,
software, and instructional content with an eye towards becoming a 'Netflix
for fitness'.

Our SRE team is building a deployment platform that supports millions of at-
home classes taken each month by our customers. We have lots of opportunities
for automation and development, and value partnering with developers to help
deliver value rather than just fighting fires. Instead, as the SRE team, our
goal is to make sure that our developers can get the job done in the most
frictionless way possible, so that new features and improvements can reach our
user base faster (and bugs get squashed easier!)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/218646](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/218646)

We have many other open positions listed on our career page:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, do you have an email address to learn more and discuss some of these
openings? Thanks

------
citilife
Capital One | Machine Learning Engineer | Full-Time | Champaign, IL | Onsite

Capital One's Applied Research Team at the University of Illinois Champaign-
Urbana campus is focused on unsupervised and semi-supervised machine learning.
Whether it is profiling data, identifying & tracking model drift, or creating
synthetic data - we are a tight knit group, focusing on machine learning
problems which deliver high value for a fortune 100 comapany.

What we work on:

* Automated Machine Learning

* Generating synthetic data, utilizing RNNs and GANs

* Identify complex data types, utilizing RNNs (think SSN, Address, Phone Number)

* Developing distributed and serverless systems to enable machine learning in the cloud

* Hyperparameter tuning at an enterprise scale

* Patent our cutting edge technologies

* Publish papers related to our work

Email: austin.walters@capitalone.com

Apply at: [https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-
lear...](https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-learning-
software-engineer/1732/10410425)

Some of what we work on: [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-
necessarily...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-
need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074)

------
psawaya
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://humaninterest.com](https://humaninterest.com) Human Interest
(formerly Captain401) is a YC-backed Series A startup with $14M raised. Our
product helps over 1,000 startups and small businesses all over the USA offer
their employees a great 401(k) plan.

We're incredibly proud of the progress that we've made, but know there's much
left to do. Our team (currently 52 strong) is ambitious yet humble, and driven
by an important social mission: helping everyone save for retirement.

Our engineering team includes a former VP Engineering for an 80 person team, a
former Google Chrome tech lead, and several startup veterans. We're built on
Node.js, TypeScript, React, and Postgres. If you're experienced with other
technologies but interested in working with those, that's fine. :)

If you're an engineer and you want to help scale a rapidly growing business
that helps small businesses in 47 states, drop us a line.

See our jobs and apply here:
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

Or reach out to me directly: paul [at] humaninterest [dot] com

------
KlaymenDK
Valitor Denmark | Hiring in Copenhagen, Denmark | Fulltime, preferably onsite

We're hiring front-end, back-end, and full-stack Java and PHP developers, at
least 5 positions to be filled. We're a payment service provider [1]. Our
business is booming and we need more code than we can presently type! I've
linked [2] to an earlier job posting that's still quite representative. Of
course we do agile (currently one scrum team, one kanban team) and run our
stuff on Linux, and of course you'll get an ergo desk and a laptop and two
large displays. On the coding discipline side, you'll see lots of unit and CI
testing, peer work and code reviews.

[1] We provide the secure "enter your credit card details" page that you get
to after checking out your cart at a website; and the endpoint that a physical
credit card terminal connects to; we then resolve both of these with the
appropriate acquirer and make sure money gets to where it's supposed to go [2]
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/attractiveheadlinegetattentio...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/attractiveheadlinegetattentionyou-
jan-gundtofte-bruun/)

------
elisehart7
Outfittery - Berlin| Senior Software Engineer | Onsite

[https://www.outfittery.com/](https://www.outfittery.com/)

OUTFITTERY is Europe's largest personal shopping service for men based in
Berlin. In six years, we have already dressed more than 600.000 men in eight
countries across Europe. Our team of around 300 employees in three locations
is passionate about reinventing the shopping experience for men. We combine
Machine learning & personalised stylists for personalisation.

We have an opening for a Senior Software Engineer to join one of our cross
functional product teams working closely with data scientists to transform
Outfittery towards a data-driven model that relies on machine learning
algorithms to steer our platform.

Our platform is formed of 60 micro-services that are written in Java, Groovy
and Kotlin with our web applications written in ReactJS. Currently, we are in
the process of migrating our deployment over to Docker and Kubernetes.

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/Outfittery](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/Outfittery)

For more info please contact elise.hart@outfittery.de

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY OR Chicago, IL | Onsite | Visa Support | Full-
time

Publicis Spine, a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring full stack web
developers and data engineers to build a digital marketing tool for our
clients. Our clients are large national and international companies.

Publicis Groupe has been in business for over 90 years. Our third group CEO
was appointed recently and he is determined for the company to have solutions
in the digital marketing arena.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails for the back with Angular on the front. Openings
are for the NYC or Chicago office.

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Links to job openings:

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647146-senior-
software-engineer)
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654872-senior-
data-engineer)

Apply at links or Contact me for more details:
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/](http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/)

~~~
joelbluminator
Hey, what kind of visa support do you offer?

~~~
acl777
just saw this - I can't remember off the top of my head, but we have done H1-B
transfers. Checking with the right people now.

Hit me up and I'll reply directly:

andrew_at_redgreenrepeat.com

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | Several Roles | East Lansing,
MI | ONSITE | [https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US with over $4 billion in assets. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and on-prem
hosting.

Network Engineer:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=6c655feb-b350-4975-b291-65f884e823bd)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=e5dd3753-868a-44c0-9141-52f1fd98f095)

Network Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=6c886696-3222-4faf-910d-8804a7bdbc08)

DBA:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=0e95c801-29dc-42e4-a451-cad7c364e0e3)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

We're looking for people with any of the following skills: C#/.NET, Java, C++,
OpenGL/WebGL, Semantic Web (OWL, RDF/RQL, etc), web stack, and visual design.

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

\- Senior designer/developer (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Front End Developer | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

This is an exciting Engineering role with significant involvement in driving
the growth of Borrowell through creative Engineering and Marketing. You will
be a vital contributor who will work at the intersection of Borrowell’s
Engineering, Marketing, Product, and Design functions. This role will be
focused on engineering projects directly related to revenue growth, user
acquisition, and conversion rate optimization.

This person will be responsible for designing, coding and modifying
Borrowell’s website, helping develop media campaigns and working on web
applications from concept through reality. This person will work
enthusiastically with our internal marketing and brand teams to develop
visually appealing and innovative web features backed by user-friendly design
and clear navigation.

Apply today:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC](https://www.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC)
borrowell.com/careers

------
paulc
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

We're actively expanding and building out our tech stack as we implement new
processes and features. (Laravel/PHP/Mysql/Redis)

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

Specifically we are looking for:

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

Mobile (React-Native/iOS) - Our mobile team currently builds and supports
client applications for our customers on both iOS and Android. We are seeking
an experienced mobile developer to improve our applications and the delivery
platform for them.

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com, CTO CommentSold

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medicial Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com](https://www.northstarnm.com)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, cloud systems, mobile applications, and production
equipment for medical and non-medical applications.

Stack: C#, C

Research: We are actively looking at adding the following technologies to add
to our stack: Rust, Haskell, F#, Kotlin, AWS, Azure, Android, and iOS.

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to hr@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
href
Seantis GmbH | Full-Stack Software Engineer (Python) | Lucerne, Switzerland |
ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

We are a small Python shop in the heart of Switzerland. We mainly develop for
governmental, NGO, medical, and pharmaceutical clients. We are not a web-
agency however. We generally write applications that solve interesting
problems and we avoid one-off code.

We have no regular meetings, are flexible, and try to let people do their work
as much as possible. We also control our full stack by developing both front-
and backend. Additionally, we configure our own server stack using Puppet and
Suitable, our very own Ansible API for humans
([https://suitable.readthedocs.io](https://suitable.readthedocs.io)).

If you join us you would primarily be working on OneGov Cloud, our set of
open-source web-applications running with our own framework built on Morepath:
[https://docs.onegovcloud.ch](https://docs.onegovcloud.ch)

However, you can get involved anywhere on the stack and you are free to
introduce new languages and tools to get the job done.

Also, we don’t do algorithm questions, work samples or any of that. If you’re
passionate about your craft and your resumé indicates that you know things,
then you’re good. Note that you should at least know basic German.

Here’s the job ad in German: [https://seantis.ch/news/job-python-
entwickler/](https://seantis.ch/news/job-python-entwickler/)

And here’s the contact you can use to get in touch: fabian.reinhard@seantis.ch

------
listjob
List S.p.A is Hiring | Backend Engineer, FullStack Engineer | Full time |
Trieste, Pisa | Italy ONSITE | [http://www.list-group.com/](http://www.list-
group.com/)

Looking for both experienced (3 to 5 years) and junior back-end or full-stack
engineer in our Trieste branch.

We mostly focus on Java and JavaScript, we use Spring / AngularJS on most
projects while we plan to use Spring Boot / Angular (and TypeScript) for
future projects. Experience on SQL and C# is a plus.

We're hiring someone to work with us and with the correct mindset to help us
transform our company. We're planning to renovate and innovate our legacy
products as well as starting fresh new, state of the art, projects.

List S.p.A. is a 400+ people multinational company with headquarters in Pisa
(near the leaning tower!), however this posting is for Trieste office. Our
branch is dedicated in building ad-hoc solutions for our customers which
happen to be some of the biggest insurance and bank companies in Europe.

Free water (but no plastic bottles!), free coffee and free juice - to keep you
hydrated :)

Come and join us, if interested contact by mail and don't forget to attach
your CV to: k.volpicelli@list-group.com

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | AWS DevOps Engineer for Healthcare Software Platform | Ann
Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer ( [https://goo.gl/zntNUd](https://goo.gl/zntNUd) ). This is a major
societal catastrophe - and it needs to be fixed. Part of the solution is the
long-overdue modernization of our nation's health IT infrastructure. This is
CareEvolution's mission - to create better patient outcomes by modernizing -
and connecting - our health IT systems.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

We're looking for people with experience in some of the following: EC2, VPC,
IAM, S3, ELB, EBS. A more complete picture of job qualifications can be found
here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/249670/aws-devops-engineer-
fo...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/249670/aws-devops-engineer-for-
healthcare-software-careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes (PDF please!) to resume@careevolution.com .

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but
only if you live within the US.

~~~
ishaanbahal
Please check the tags you use when you add a posting. A lot of scrapers use
these and people filter on them. You've added "VISA" but also say "this job is
open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but only if you live
within the US", seems you've copied a previous post and replaced some content,
forgot to replace some

~~~
johnumbaugh
Thank you. I can see how the tags are misleading so let me clarify: we welcome
and encourage foreign nationals to apply - and we happily assist with visa
acquisition - but per contract with our customers we do not hire people who
will physically reside outside of the US.

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | Sr. Software Engineers | ONSITE in San Francisco, CA,
Toronto, Ontario (Canada)

Sentry provides open source error tracking that shows you every crash in your
stack as it happens, with the details needed to prioritize, identify,
reproduce, and fix each issue. It also gives you information your support team
can use to reach out to and help those affected and tools that let users send
you feedback for peace of mind.

Sentry has quickly grown into one of the world’s most widely-used developer
tools, monitoring more than 1 billion exceptions per day from more than
100,000 developers at some of the internet's most loved products (Dropbox,
Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox Live, and many more).

Tech Stack: Python, JavaScript, React (and other dynamic languages),
PostgreSQL, Rust

If any of the below sound interesting, check out:
[https://sentry.io/careers](https://sentry.io/careers)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack/Product) (San Francisco and Toronto,
Canada) \- Senior Frontend Engineer (San Francisco and Toronto, Canada) \- Sr.
Software Engineer, Infrastructure \- IT Lead \- Software Engineer, Revenue &
Analytics \- Software Engineer, Growth

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Applied to Senior Software Engineer - Growth and Sr.Software Engineer -
Infrastructure.

------
bensummers
Haplo | London | ONSITE | Software Developers (all levels)

We build applications to help universities manage their research on top of our
open source information management platform.

Haplo is a small bootstrapped company, founded over 10 years ago. We always
have the excitement of building new things, within the stability of an
established company.

[https://haplo.com/jobs/senior-developer](https://haplo.com/jobs/senior-
developer)

[https://haplo.com/jobs/developer](https://haplo.com/jobs/developer)

In particular, we're looking for:

DEVELOPER - ACADEMIC REPOSITORY

We're particularly looking for someone with an interest in academic publishing
who'd like to work with us on the open source Haplo Repository. Our research
publications repository is a significant advance in repository technology, and
we need more colleagues to help us roll it out!

[https://haplo.com/repository](https://haplo.com/repository)

GRADUATE DEVELOPERS

Did you graduate last summer, or are you graduating this summer? We're a great
place to start your career and would love to hear from you.

[https://haplo.com/jobs/junior-developer](https://haplo.com/jobs/junior-
developer)

[https://haplo.com/jobs/new-graduates](https://haplo.com/jobs/new-graduates)

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA | Software Engineer, Applications |Full-stack / Front
End | Full-time | ONSITE

Are you being paid fairly? Are your employees being paid fairly? We build
products that help companies and employees have conversations about pay. This
includes our Gender Wage Gap Analysis Tool and our Team products that help
empower managers.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999685504946-Sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999685504946-Software-
Engineer-Applications)

You will help build brand-new and improve legacy apps and services, using C#,
node, React, JavaScript/Html/Css, Azure, AWS, among other technologies.

We maintain a supportive, inclusive, and laid-back work environment, because
stress is the enemy of creativity. All are welcome. Benefits include flexible
work hours, unlimited time off, 7 weeks paternity / 12 week maternity leave,
and work from home Wednesdays.

What's it like to work with me? See my manager README at
[https://www.alexdangelo.com/manager-readme-for-alex-
dangelo/](https://www.alexdangelo.com/manager-readme-for-alex-dangelo/)

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | New York,
NY | Full-Time | 150K + Equity | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend and ML engineers | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (13 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to convert text content into video. We've
found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing teams from lots
of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP,
artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical
challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Senior Frontend Engineer: using React, Redux, ImmutableJS, etc. The role is
to take charge of the frontend part of the codebase, experiment, make big
changes, and establish an architecture that we can build on top of as the
frontend team grows. Lead that team as we build it out.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D)

\- Machine Learning Engineer: specializing in NLP problems like document
summarization and understanding, topic extraction, and recommendation systems.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919)

\- Graphics Developer: Intermediate position, contribute to our video
rendering pipeline using javascript, webgl, pixijs. Looking for someone with
experience in digital content creation tools, familiarity with computer
graphics tools, data structures, and algorithms.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/93A836A2D1](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/93A836A2D1)

------
LiveLike
LiveLike | NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://livelike.com/careers/](https://livelike.com/careers/)

\-- Who We Are --

LiveLike combines live sports streaming, an immersive technology experience
and a greater social community of friends & fans. We're creating a platform to
empower broadcasters to engage the next generation of audiences through social
and immersive experiences.

\-- Open Roles --

Front-End Developer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4241892002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4241892002)

Senior Front-End Developer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4189498002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4189498002)

Tech Lead, Mobile | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206218002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206218002)

Senior iOS Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206220002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206220002)

------
Wheelslabs
Wheels | West Hollywod, LA | iOS Engineer | Onsite WFH days available | Full-
time | [https://www.Takewheels.com](https://www.Takewheels.com)

Wheels is a last-mile, shared electric vehicle platform changing the current
landscape in dockless mobility.

From an engineering perspective, we are focused on solving three key problems:
(1) move fast to drive growth but design systems that can scale, (2) build a
team of extremely talented engineers, and (3) build a culture where engineers
are empowered and responsible for the products

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/def0b4da-f87d-4590-b00c-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/def0b4da-f87d-4590-b00c-ecc77f62105f)

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Recent articles on us: forbes.com/sites/dbloom/2019/01/23/wheels-minibike-
dockless-electric-launches-37-million-lyft-uber-bird/#7cbe63047775
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en)

------
jleahy
XTX Markets | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/)

London-based XTX Markets is looking to expand its small low-latency C++ team.
We have hundreds of Linux servers located at tens of financial exchanges
around the world, and we design / build / maintain the entire software stack
which runs on them. We're not serving up adverts, or worrying about user
acquisition metrics, or building software for a faceless third party -
everything we build is for our own use, and we use what we build to trade over
150 billion dollars worth of assets every day, all in a completely automated
manner. You should be familiar with modern C++, interested in pushing hardware
to its limits, and not afraid of mathematical formulae. No prior financial
experience is necessary - we're happy to teach you that part.

[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Job-
De...](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Job-Description-
Trading-systems-developer.pdf)

careers@xtxmarkets.com

------
jaredwy
Adobe Photoshop | Junior/Senior C++ developers (and more!) | San Jose, San
Francisco, Seattle, Minneapolis or New York | full-time on-site. Relocation
support possible

The Adobe Photoshop team is looking for Senior and Junior C++ developers. This
is a rare opportunity to work on a product that is literally a household name.
In these positions you will be working closely with our product managers to
deliver those adobe magic features, features like, content aware fill. In real
terms, you will be writing cross platform C++(Windows/OS X) to deliver well
tested features to millions of customers daily.

We are looking for people that have

\- A solid understanding of C++, you will require an understanding of
modern(C++14) and the not so modern(C+98).

\- Demonstrable experience working with customers to deliver features that
address their problems

\- Experience with large code bases (For the senior role)

\- Some understanding of HTML/JS/CSS

We are also currently hiring

\- Android Engineers

\- QE Engineers

\- Full stack web developer(including web assembly)

If you are interested in learning more or to apply for any of our open
positions [http://photoshopishiring.com](http://photoshopishiring.com)

If you would like to talk to a person about any of our open positions feel
free to email jsass@adobe.com

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

This is an exciting time to join Twine. Our product is new to market and we
are iterating fast.

Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-easy-saving-
investing/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-easy-saving-
investing/id1292080056?mt=8)

Our current open roles:

Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, QA Engineer, Backend Engineer,
Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, Senior Product Manager, Senior
Product Designer, Growth Marketing Manager, Partnerships Manager, Product
Marketing Manager, Head of Lifecycle Marketing, Recruiter

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. Our culture is driven by
sharing, learning and iterating together.

Feel free to directly get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at nahyun@twine.com.
Let's chat!

------
rkapsoro
Rover.io | Toronto, Canada | Senior Android Developer | Onsite (partial
remote), Full-time | [https://www.rover.io/](https://www.rover.io/)

Our product is a design tool that allows a customer to build visual content in
a manner somewhat evocative of Sketch, and then we have mobile SDKs (Android
and iOS) that can render all of that natively (not using a WebView).

Here's a video of the design tool running:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpQhfl_5gfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpQhfl_5gfM)

Most of our clients are major sports teams, primarily in the NHL, NFL, NBA,
and a few others, but we aren’t specifically a sports product.

Our backend tech stack is mostly microservices, powered by Kubernetes, Go,
Node, Mongo, Postgres, GRPC, Redux, and GraphQL and a few other things.

We’re looking for someone to be primarily responsible for the Android SDK
going forward.

Codebase (Kotlin, except for some bundled third party libraries) is here:
[https://github.com/RoverPlatform/rover-
android](https://github.com/RoverPlatform/rover-android)

Contact: Please drop me a line at andrew@rover.io.

~~~
alexjg
PM'd you!

------
maximegarcia
Cheerz | Paris, France | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.cheerz.com](https://www.cheerz.com)

Cheerz is a printing app, used by millions of users in Europe, thanks to its
simplicity and innovation in the customer experience.

Cheerz, that's also >60 people from 14 nationalities (French, Italian,
Spanish, Austrian, German, Russian, ... and even Kazakh) at the two-floors-
with-terrasse-and-view-on-Sacré-Coeur main office in the center of Paris, and
>50 people at our factory in the north of Paris. This year, we're recruiting
>30 new cheerzers at key positions. The engineering & product team (22 people)
is recruiting to move faster. Tech wise, the backend services are built with
Ruby, Rails & Postgres. Frontend apps are built with Typescript & React (& Vue
as legacy).

We're looking for those talented people:

* one senior and one junior Backend Engineers (Ruby)

* one senior and one junior Frontend Engineers (React)

* one Lead Developer Android (will also be the manager for the Android team)

* one junior QA Engineer

* one Head of Product

I'm the Lead Developer & manager for the Back & Front teams, feel free to get
in touch with me at maxime _at_ cheerz.com if you're interested or for any
question.

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | NYC, LA, or Remote (US-based only) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer (React/Redux/Node/Rails; min 5 years experience): [https://grnh.se/d9476cd51](https://grnh.se/d9476cd51)

* Director of Product Design (UI/UX & Management experience): [https://grnh.se/b81283a01](https://grnh.se/b81283a01)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, Node, Postgresql,
ElasticSearch, AWS services

------
canyon289
Sweetgreen | Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Full Stack Developer, IOS
developer, React Developer | Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE

Sweetgreen is a company that's trying to create healthy communities with
locally grown food. The company is extensively investing in technology to
support its core missions and has hired a number of leaders from Amazon,
Microsoft, and other leading tech companies. I personally joined sweetgreen as
a senior engineer, leaving a job at SpaceX.

Sweetgreen is a company that seriously cares about its community, and people,
employees included of course. And as a business they're booming, the
organization is rapidly expanding both its physical and digital presence and
is worth over a billion dollars after the last round of funding.

If you'd like to talk more about tech or food you're welcome to reach out to
me on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar/)

Full career listing can be found here
[https://www.sweetgreen.com/careers/](https://www.sweetgreen.com/careers/)

------
red_hare
Oden Technologies | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://oden.io/careers](https://oden.io/careers)

We are on the brink of the next industrial revolution.

Manufacturing has long been an analog world, but this is about to change. By
introducing machines to the digital world, there’s a staggering opportunity
for efficiency and production leaps. Oden is driving this revolution. We’re on
a mission to eliminate waste in manufacturing.

We are a manufacturing analytics company that combines industrial IoT and
modern, cloud-based analytics into one simple platform for manufacturers to
monitor and optimize production in real-time.

At this time we're looking for a Senior Backend Engineer and an Embedded
Software Engineer to help us solve a widening array of problems on our tech
stack built on embedded linux devices and Google Cloud Platform. Our engineers
work on everything from building machine learning and data science pipelines
to writing system software to control factory floor machines based on real-
time decisions made in our edge compute devices. Our backend is primarily
written in Go and Python.

Apply on our site or send your resume to hello@oden.io

------
Omland
ServiceTarget | REMOTE or Montana | Full-stack Engineer | Full-Time

ServiceTarget brings an innovative and fresh approach to the customer service
industry. Leveraging our experience in the this industry and modern software
development best practices and technology, ServiceTarget has been able to
quickly create a best in class self-service web and mobile solution for B2C
and B2B companies.

Based out of Bozeman, Montana; ServiceTarget is looking for experienced, full
stack developers to join their talented and growing team. Remote and
relocation options available.

Ideal Candidate will have: * 3-5+ years of development experienced

* Proven track record and understanding of web application development and best practices related to security, session management, scale, caching, load times

* Proven track record of backend development including system architecture, data design, backend services (database, search, caching, etc..)

* Excellent debugging and trouble-shooting skills

* Ability to define and execute a work plan based on multiple competing priorities, timelines and technologies

* Ability to join a small engineering team which will require you to work both collaboratively and individually

* Desire to be a part of and help shape a growing company

For more details please email careers@servicetarget.com

------
asti
ASTi | Herndon, VA | FULLTIME, ONSITE | [https://www.asti-
usa.com/](https://www.asti-usa.com/)

We make computer hardware and software systems that provide intercom and radio
communications, audio and special sound effects, speech recognition and
artificial intelligence capabilities, and cloud-based training to help make
better pilots, soldiers, sailors, and test range operators.

Here's a list of technologies we currently use; we hope that you have
experience in one or more (or all!) of them: C, C++, C#/Mono, Python,
JavaScript, Go, Node.js, AngularJS, CouchDB, MongoDB, AWS, WebRTC, Linux, and
Windows.

We don't expect you to know how to do all this stuff on day one, but we
imagine that our new Software Engineer will quickly learn how to:

1\. Build user-friendly interfaces to hide some of our products' complexity,
and to enhance our users' experience

2\. Work with signal processing, e.g. compression, noise cancellation,
3-dimensional spatialization

3\. Work with natural language processing to help bridge the gap between
humans and machines (although not to Skynet levels)

4\. Research and develop solutions using the latest cloud and web-based
technologies

5\. Work alongside our Application Engineers to support our customers and
build new products

See also: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/positions.html#software_eng](https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/positions.html#software_eng)

If you're interested in this software engineering position, email your resume
to jobs@asti-usa.com.

------
gdelente
Brightwheel | Android Engineer | San Francisco, CA - Denver, CO - Austin, TX |
Onsite or Remote| [https://mybrightwheel.com](https://mybrightwheel.com)

Brightwheel is building a mobile platform for preschools and daycares. As the
second Android engineer, you will be working on the app that is powering the
largest network of schools and providers across the globe. You would closely
collaborate with product and design to deliver amazing experiences for
educators and parents. We view each engineer as a true product engineer with a
high degree of ownership and autonomy. We are a lean, fast-moving team that
prefers to avoid meetings and focus 100% on driving impact.

We are looking for someone with at least 3 years of professional experience
working on native mobile apps. If interested, reach out to me directly:
guillaume at mybrightwheel.com

View all of our jobs here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/brightwheel](https://jobs.lever.co/brightwheel)

Android Tech Stack: ReactiveX, Dagger, Retrofit, Room, Lifecycle extensions

Mobile: Native Android (Kotlin + Java), Native iOS (Swift + Obj)

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Redis

CI: GitHub, CircleCI

Infrastructure: AWS, Kubernetes

------
dewey
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide. We are
looking for especially Backend (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, ScyllaDB), Data
(Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and Machine Learning Engineers (Python, Pytorch,
Fast.AI) who will help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will
help people find content they love.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
HEICOAvionics
MIRAMAR,FL - ONSITE - Full-Time Full Stack Applications Developer #19-113
Sunshine Avionics LLC [https://careers.heico.com/](https://careers.heico.com/)
Click job search then Search for "Sunshine" and apply online.

Sunshine Avionics LLC, located in Miramar, Florida, is a leading provider of
the highest quality commercial Aircraft MRO services for advanced avionic
component repairs and is also a HEICO Avionics company.

The Full Stack Applications Developer designs, analyzes, codes, tests,
documents and implements functionally appropriate, technically sound and well-
integrated application systems of high complexity. They will gather and
evaluate business requirements and translate them into functional solutions
and interact with business users and division leaders to gather requirements,
design and implement solutions. Bachelor's degree preferred or equivalent
experience

Experience - Applications Developer (SQL):

See more details and apply online at
[https://careers.heico.com/](https://careers.heico.com/) \- Click Job Search
then search for "Sunshine"

------
thefreeride
The Free Ride (thefreeride.com) | Full Stack Developer | New York, USA | Full
Time | REMOTE

TFR is an all-electric, microtransit company that provides on-demand solutions
for short-range (first/last-mile) trips. By contracting with City
organizations, private groups and brand partners TFR offers the service
completely free to consumers. In turn, the innovative mobility service
provides environmental, social and economic benefits to the area while the
advertisers have a unique opportunity to engage with communities, consumers
and build awareness for their brands. TFR is a national company and has been
in business since 2013. It’s an UrbanX portfolio company that’s won numerous
city contracts, advertising awards and works with some of the world’s largest
brands.

TFR is looking for a developer or development team to manage, maintain, and
build further features into our suite of applications. Stack includes (but not
limited to):

Mongo Express React.js Node NGINX socket.io

Required Skills -Strong understanding of good development principles and the
ability to develop clean, DRY, well-documented code -Ability to create and
build relationships -Strong communication skills a must – both written and
oral -Ability to work independently as well as in a collaborative team
environment -Must be available to travel

Experience with native iOS (ObjC/Swift), Android (Java) development, and/or
Dev Ops is a plus

Compensation -Competitive Salary Based on Experience -Healthcare and 401k
Contributions Available -Paid Time off, Flexible work schedule based on
performance, Ability to Work from Home -High-growth opportunity position

Please send resume and inquires to info@thefreeride.com

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, TypeScript, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, AWS, k8s and more. We are agile
(Scrum, no -but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an
open and friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
pkcsecurity
PKC Security | Senior Developers | ONSITE | Full-time | Huntington Beach, CA

PKC Security is a software consultancy focused on solving impossible problems.
Custom software, MVP's, and design sprints are our primary offerings at this
time. Cybersecurity has become a smaller part of our offerings, but we still
definitely do code audits and white box penetration tests.

We're going through a growth spurt right now and are looking for developers.
We're focusing on using Node.js in the backend and React.js in the frontend as
our go-to, but are always in search of the best tool for the job in general.
Due to this there are less specific technical requirements as to experience
with certain stacks, and we are looking for strong developers in general.

Check us out at www.pkc.io, or if you're bored, try our "Choose your own
adventure" game at [https://game.pkc.io](https://game.pkc.io). We built this
at one of our monthly in-house hackathons!

Finally, feel free to reach out to our hiring team with any questions at
jobs@pkcsecurity.com - please attach your resume and cover letter if you
intend to apply for a position!

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona ONSITE | Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Devops Engineer,
Technical PM, Product Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (frontend, backend, ops/devops)

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Product Marketing Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
purerandomness
Sompani UG | Software Developer & Ops, Engineering and Data Science positions
| Berlin, Germany and Paris, France | ONSITE Hiring Data Scientists, System
Administrators, Backend Tinkerers and Frontend Wizards into our beautiful,
freshly opened Paris office and in Berlin!

With us, you'll build something people love, from scratch. We have to be truly
Agile and deliver in quick, little iterations. We also can't afford unstable
code or unreliable systems. We take Software Crafting and Site Reliability
Engineering very seriously. You will plan and grow software and systems as if
it’s you own company. Your time at an early-stage startup like us will be a
unique opportunity to grow Engineering/Ops skills and have fun at the same
time.

What you bring to the battlefield:

If backend is your home, you could help us out with systems that are running
PHP solutions, or implement new projects in Python or JAVA.

If you feel comfortable solving frontend and usability problems and know your
way around any modern JavaScript-based framweork like Vue, Angular or React,
please tell us what you love to do. We have a few solutions in the roadmap and
don't have a tech stack set in stone.

If data and analytics is your thing, we are hugre friends of PostgreSQL. We
love relational databases, and you should too.

If you love Linux systems and server just like we do (We use Arch on the
Servers btw), help us design and implement new features and grow
infrastructure. Research and coach us about how to improve the CI/CD pipeline
(GitLab, Google Cloud, AWS). Deploying on a Friday night and actually enjoying
the weekend is our end-game.

Write me, I'll reply to all messages: artjom@sompani.com

------
cdacos
Citymapper | Software engineers | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA (for experienced
candidates), London

Python / Go backend engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

iOS Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

Android Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/170231](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/170231)

-

We are looking to hire great engineers - check out our blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Our multimodal transport app helps people to get from A to B and we are also
running mobility services in London
([https://citymapper.com/ride](https://citymapper.com/ride)) We are also
looking for site reliability engineers to help us scale our services to
millions of users.

You can contact me directly at carlos@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please). Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
nickalekhine
[https://ca.la/](https://ca.la/) | Full Stack Engineer | TypeScript, React,
Node, PostgreSQL | New York, NY | Full-Time, Onsite

We're building a platform for apparel designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our tools, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers are some of the most creative fashion
and apparel designers in the world, ranging from indie designers to major
celebrities.

We're a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As an early member of our
engineering team, you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, and
roadmap, and be a key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You'll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

Check out our listings and apply @ [https://jobs.ca.la](https://jobs.ca.la) \-
or email us at eng-jobs@ca.la with any questions.

------
stevenguichard
FlowCommand (YC W16) | Full-Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, Sensor Engineer |
San Francisco | Onsite | $120k - $150k + 0.5% - 1.0% |
[https://angel.co/flowcommand](https://angel.co/flowcommand)

FlowCommand builds a new type of sensor and software system to monitor fluid
infrastructure around the world for leaks, theft, spills, and performance.
Fleets of our proprietary lightweight hardware generate raw acoustic data and
then send that data directly to our server via cellular/satellite; we then use
a mix of physics equations, signal processing, and anomaly detection to
determine the behavior of fluid (volume and speed) in pipes.

A few upcoming projects:

We’re planning to send a robotic submarine 10,000 ft underwater to attach our
sensors to pipelines sitting on the ocean floor, with the goal of detecting
and stopping oil leaks that harm marine wildlife. Build the application that
allows operators to monitor their pipeline for leaks and alert them to an
impending environmental disaster.

Our Houston office has a remotely operable flow loop (ie an obstacle course
for fluids) that allows us to approximate field conditions and gather raw
acoustic data. The digital signal processing specialists who write our
firmware need to capture test data, but the sensor processes millions of
measurements per second, making it difficult to store and process the test
data. Build a system that allows them to efficiently test their latest DSP
algorithms under a variety of flow conditions.

Technologies we currently use: Web Apps: Python, Django, React Data Pipeline:
pandas, scikit-learn, Heroku/AWS Sensor Firmware: C++, System Verilog

Please reach out at jobs@flowcommand.com

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne and Indialantic), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania
(State College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job
requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
dkarp
Octopus Choice | Full-time in London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://octopuschoice.com/](https://octopuschoice.com/)

We're a P2P lending platform specialising in the automated syndication of
property-backed loans. Our platform trades 24/7 to allow access to investments
not usually available to the public. We've become the most popular P2P
platform for financial advisers in the UK. Due to our success, we need help
scaling our backend systems.

Our tech stack is Python using GCP: GAE, CloudSQL (MySQL), Tasks and BigQuery.
React on the Frontend. We have high test coverage and automated regression
testing. Jenkins automates our CI and deployments.

You have an interest in finance and investing. You can find solutions to
problems that aren't on google. You enjoy building things and finding simple
ways to solve complicated problems.

We offer a comprehensive benefits package including annual bonuses and salary
reviews. You'll get unlimited holiday allowance, private healthcare and
workplace rewards. Take paid time off to volunteer with one of our charity
partners ([https://octopusgroup.com/octopus-
giving/](https://octopusgroup.com/octopus-giving/)). 10% time for your own
projects. WFH whenever you need (all our meetings are on Zoom anyway). All the
benefits of a startup with the support of a big company (Octopus Group employs
over 800 people).

We're looking for a Senior Backend Engineer.

Apply online
[https://octopus.breezy.hr/p/13c7950d6c9c](https://octopus.breezy.hr/p/13c7950d6c9c)
or contact me: daniel@octopuslabs.com

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer, Software Engineer Intern | South San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Come write software to make cell cultures grow in custom made robots! We're a
13 person startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a
great addition to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and
customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 3 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has been.
The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity and
exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

Here's the full hiring post [1]

1:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
henrikberggren
Steady Health | Software Engineer & Product Designer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite Managing your diabetes well can be the difference between a
long, healthy life and heart attack, cardiovascular disease, amputations, and
blindness. Today, diabetes care is based on guidelines that are the same for
everyone, regardless of motivation, lifestyle and other individual factors.

Steady Health ([https://steady.health](https://steady.health)) is changing
diabetes care by leveraging a new technology and dataset, continuous glucose
monitors. These sensors let patients track their levels throughout the day
without pricking their fingers with complex equipment. We’re building an
entirely new clinic experience that use data analysis to help patients
understand how diet, physical activity, and medication is impacting their
blood sugar levels.

I’m an experienced founder who previously sold a company to Dropbox. My co-
founder is an MD who specializes in internal medicine. I’ve also been diabetic
for 18 years so between us we know both the patient, and care side, really
well.

We're looking for passionate people with a low ego and a drive to learn. Our
first clinic will be in San Francisco and we are currently building out our
founding engineering and care teams. The company is backed by top funds and
angels including former Dropbox CTO, FBs first female engineer and Head of
Data Science at Airbnb.

Come and change an important piece of health care with us, email me at
henrik@steady.health and read my story [https://medium.com/south-park-
commons/the-wearable-that-chan...](https://medium.com/south-park-commons/the-
wearable-that-changed-my-life-1a5b9bdbab22)

------
jonh1
HackerOne, Inc. (hackerone.com) | Technical Program Manager | Remote - US Only
| Full Time

HackerOne is the #1 hacker-powered security platform, helping organizations
find and fix critical vulnerabilities before they can be exploited. More
Fortune 500 and Forbes Global 1000 companies trust HackerOne than any other
hacker-powered security alternative. We're growing fast, and looking for great
infosec talent to join us shape the future of bug bounty programs worldwide.

The Technical Program Management team is made up of client facing security
experts. A core function of the Customer Success team, TPMs bring deep and
practical security knowledge and consulting to both customer accounts and
internal stakeholders. We work directly with our customers to ensure that
their bug bounty programs are successful and driving meaningful results for
their security teams.

More info on the position here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hackerone/538a7086-cf01-42b7-bc42-d042...](https://jobs.lever.co/hackerone/538a7086-cf01-42b7-bc42-d042340d62e8?lever-
via=OppybZ4YK5)

You can also contact me directly at jon (at) hackerone.com

------
bdimcheff
Openly, Inc | Backend Engineer (mostly go) | Ann Arbor, Boston | Remote(US) or
Onsite, Full Time | Salary, Benefits, Equity |
[https://openlyinsured.com](https://openlyinsured.com)

We’re a currently 7-person insure-tech startup with 3 engineers: me in Ann
Arbor, the CTO (one of the cofounders) in Boston, and someone who works
remotely from socal. We’re building an insurance company that uses technology
from this century to make insurance agents’ lives easier. We're obviously a
small team, so you'd be able to have a large impact quickly.

We intend on staying a remote-first team, but we're also trying to start a
small Ann Arbor office if we can find the right person to join me here. Having
a physical presence in a2 will allow us to hire interns/juniors and mentor
them and such, which is more difficult to do remotely.

More details at [https://www.welovegolang.com/jobs/software-
engineer-57359861...](https://www.welovegolang.com/jobs/software-
engineer-5735986193498112). I know it says Ann Arbor only, but you can ignore
that.

------
PiersLowe
Frontend Software Engineer | Shoreditch, London, United Kingdom | Full Time,
ONSITE | Salary: £50-60K | Contact: recruitment(at)axomic(dot)com | Learn
more: [https://openasset.com/blog/frontend-software-
engineer/](https://openasset.com/blog/frontend-software-engineer/)

 _Background_ OpenAsset is the leading Digital Asset Management solution for
the Architecture, Construction, Engineering and Real Estate industries. We
help our customers be more productive in storing, finding, using and sharing
their large volumes of digital assets and associated data.

We have over 600 clients and 15 years experience of delivering value. We
continue to develop our SaaS product by harnessing the latest possibilities in
the cloud, search, AI and automation. We have several exciting and challenging
projects on the go in which our frontend engineers play a key role.

 _Skills and Experience_ * 3+ years of experience working in web application
development. * In-depth knowledge of JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and related
technologies. * Good working knowledge of React or similar frameworks.

------
seanmcd1
RunAsCloud | Cloud Engineers | Boston, Miami, and Remote

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
        Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
        Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
        Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
        Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
        Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
        Security assessments or evaluations
        DB Server administration
        Scripting languages (bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
        Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
        Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
        Strong customer focus - we bend over backward for our customers and you need to do the same
        Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
        Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

~~~
seanmcd1
email for applicants - careers@runascloud.com

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | New York | NLP Linguistics Engineer

Looking for someone that understands the ML side of NLP but can live in the
world of NLP linguistics - taking the semantic and knowledge side and
expertise and build and traverses Tries from semantic tokens. As well as
Entity parsing and related.

We are big expertise but not big data. We will build models from expert
results as we get them.

Responsibilities \- Apply NLP to our domain appropriately and effectively. \-
Build performant NLP libraries for our product. \- Collaborate with other team
members and stakeholders in a remote workplace environment \- Strong
communication and interpersonal skills \- Accurately estimate time to complete
small projects

Skills and Qualifications \- Strong Computer Science Fundamentals \- Strong
Python experience \- Both Statistical and Semantic NLP fundamentals. \-
Wordnet, NLTK, Spacy, Gensim \- Word Vectors, Named Entity Recognition

\- Proficient understanding of code versioning tools, such as Git, Github,
Bitbucket \- Experience working with common project management tools and Agile
development workflow \- At least Bachelor's degree in related field or 4-7
years experience

Please send resume and cover to resume@nammu21.com

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers & Leadership postions | New York City, NY | FULL-TIME
ONSITE VISA

Braze is VC-backed customer engagement platform that helps the world's top
companies engage with their customers. At its core it's a high scale messaging
platform that sends billions of messages every month across mobile push, web
push, email, text, etc. We work with companies ranging from Venmo, Lyft,
Walmart, Grubhub to HBO, Dominos, Citibank, etc. If you've ever received a
message from any of our clients, technically you've already seen our product
in action as we power just about every interaction. We have some truly
interesting, world-class engineering challenges. Our products rely on
sophisticated real time and batch processing of massive amounts of data to
provide analytics and automated decision making. We’re hiring for these roles
in our New York City office: * Engineering Manager, Messaging & Automation
(hands-on): [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1) * Staff
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Senior
Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior
Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) *
Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) *
Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/435ca3b81](https://grnh.se/435ca3b81) *
Forward Deployed Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/a6888fb31](https://grnh.se/a6888fb31)

------
jray1
Threatray | (Senior) Software Engineer, Software Engineer (Big data) | Biel,
Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-150k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states
passport-holders ONLY

Threatray produces code-based threat intelligence by making massive malware
repositories and feeds searchable and correlatable. Our code-based threat
intelligence and advanced analytics tools enable enterprise security and
incident response teams to develop a deep understanding of cyber-attacks and
to quickly and effectively detect, investigate, and disrupt attacks.

We are building a team of software engineers and threat analysts working in
the fascinating and emerging field of large-scale threat analytics. Our team
has unique insights into the realm of cyber-attacks and defense. We use state
of the art and novel technologies from the fields of machine learning, big
data and automated malware analysis.

We are a Swiss startup company with a solid foundation. Threatray is backed by
a highly successful and experienced group of investors and advisors. As a
startup company, we provide unique opportunities to shape our technology and
company, as well as the possibility to receive stock options.

Our open positions:

\- Senior software engineer:
[https://threatray.com/jobs_seniorsoftwareengineer](https://threatray.com/jobs_seniorsoftwareengineer)

\- Software engineer - Big data:
[https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineerbigdata](https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineerbigdata)

\- Software engineer:
[https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineer](https://threatray.com/jobs_softwareengineer)

------
monicabreton
Scale | Backend/Full Stack and Frontend | SF or Remote

We label data for your favorite computer vision teams. Our mission is to
accelerate the development of AI applications - we believe building a high
quality labelled dataset is the biggest bottleneck to deploying supervised
deep learning systems, so that's what we're tackling first.

We’ve had phenomenal breakout revenue, raised an $18 MM series B, and are
looking to grow our team of 55.

We’re looking for engineers to work on projects ranging from making labelling
more efficient via front-end work/ML work to launching completely new product
lines.

If you are interested, please apply here: Frontend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c387...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38775bd38?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-898053...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-8980533a2ad3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
Aco-
Bizly | Front-End Engineering Lead | New York, NY | Full-time | Competitive
Salary + Bonus + EQUITY | ONSITE and/or REMOTE

We're looking for a passionate Front-End Engineer to join our team and help
shape the future of our product. You will be working in a fast-paced, highly
collaborative environment, where you'll work closely with the product & design
teams to build and launch the next phase of our product!

Bizly is the events platform that's built for the whole company to use. Our
innovative technology enables anyone on the team to easily build, manage, and
measure events. We support enterprise customers through built-in compliance,
comparison and reporting tools.

Benefits:

* Comprehensive medical, vision, and dental coverage

* Company-funded travel to conferences & professional development events

* Access to Bizly spaces for creative events

* Fun work environment and company culture with an upbeat, first-class team

* Regular in-office social events, including happy hours, team outings and more

* Unlimited vacation policy

[https://bizly-inc.breezy.hr/p/c67bde108f0d-fullstack-
enginee...](https://bizly-inc.breezy.hr/p/c67bde108f0d-fullstack-
engineering?state=published)

------
eli
Python/Full-Stack Engineer | Industry Dive | ONSITE | Washington, DC

Industry Dive is looking for a full-stack engineer who is curious and
motivated to join our product development team. We use a variety of open-
source technology, and our core application is written in Django. We believe
in cross-functional teams, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many
other projects, including data products, mobile applications, and devops. This
job reports to the VP of Engineering.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to a variety of projects. Your voice and the work you’ll do here
matters to your teammates, other teams within the company and our customers
and readers.

OTHER OPEN POSITIONS: IT Associate, Salesforce Adminstrator, UI Design
Engineer, Software Developer Intern, and more.

More info and application at
[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)
or I'm happy to answer any questions by email eli-at-industrydive-com

------
tg3
Sparkswap (YC S18) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://sparkswap.com](https://sparkswap.com)

Sparkswap is the first cryptocurrency exchange built on Lightning Network
atomic swaps. For the first time, it’s possible to make instant trades between
blockchains while keeping custody of your assets. We’ve built a new and better
way to trade cryptocurrency - one that doesn’t require you to deposit your
funds on an exchange and expose them to loss or theft.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sparkswap](https://www.keyvalues.com/sparkswap)

Here is our open role:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/9203c802-2083-4658-b23c-f904...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/9203c802-2083-4658-b23c-f9043dc54ec3?lever-
source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Golang, gRPC, MongoDB, Leveldb, LND (Lightning Network
implementation), Bitcoind/Litecoind, Docker / Docker Compose

------
nab911
Hive | [https://hive.com](https://hive.com) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
New York, NY (NYC) | FULLTIME | ONSITE

At Hive we’re building the premium teamwork tool on the market and are growing
quickly. Our team has doubled in the last year and our revenue has grown 3x.
We're used by teams at companies like Netflix, Starbucks, Uber, WeWork, and
more. We are looking for full stack engineers across all experience levels. We
are also hiring a product and Lead UX Designer. We are a mostly JS shop built
on Meteor, Mongo, and React. Come join a tight knit team that is building
software that our customers love and makes their work easier.

* Full Stack Engineer - [https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/504044-full-stack-engin...](https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/504044-full-stack-engineer)

* Junior Full Stack Engineer - [https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/495400-junior-full-stac...](https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/495400-junior-full-stack-engineer)

* Product Designer - [https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/109595-product-designer](https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/109595-product-designer)

* Lead UX Designer - [https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/493735-lead-ux-designer](https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs/493735-lead-ux-designer)

[https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs](https://angel.co/hivetechnology/jobs) |
nick@hive.com

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, CA & Seattle, WA | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto • AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role,
focusing on AI/Deep Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto
Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, or Android | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31 million MAU!

As a team of 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408512)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
shamas
HYPR Corp | Fullstack Engineering roles | NYC, NY, USA | FULLTIME | VISA |
Equity + Salary

HYPR (hypr.com) is the leading provider of True Password-less Security. HYPR
is the first Decentralized Authentication Platform designed to eliminate
credential reuse, fraud and phishing for consumers and employees across the
enterprise. An industry leader in the FIDO Alliance.

HYPR is looking for a seasoned Fullstack Software Engineer who brings the very
best to join our stellar team. This role is at HYPR’s world headquarters
located in New York City. Relocation assistance for the right candidate will
be provided.

This is a truly fullstack role helping across all major products. \- Backend
server automation Py+Shell \- Backend development using latest Java+Kotlin
frameworks \- Frontend using ReactJS+Redux tech

Offering a great work life balance and offering high levels of ownership over
projects.

This and other jobs listed at [https://angel.co/hypr-corp/jobs/506271-full-
stack-engineer](https://angel.co/hypr-corp/jobs/506271-full-stack-engineer)

I'm a lead engineer at HYPR, please feel free to DM me via my profile here.

------
lisahalsey
Veeva | Senior Software Engineer | Pleasanton, CA |
[https://www.veeva.com/engineering](https://www.veeva.com/engineering) |FULL
TIME; ONSITE |

Veeva is the leader in cloud software for pharma and biotech industries. Our
customers improve and extend human life -- they are doing critical research
and development bringing new medicines and products to market. Their products
are used everyday by billions of people around the world. We want to make
these industries faster, more proactive, and agile; ultimately changing the
way people live.

Our engineers get deep into the product from the start. They are using the
latest technologies: AWS, Docker, React, MySQL, etc. and building innovative
cloud technology in a scalable way from the ground up.

We have a beautiful campus for our employees, providing free healthy lunches
and snacks, onsite fitness classes, and employee development and learning
opportunities.

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ojWw8fwD&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ojWw8fwD&s=Hacker_News)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our engineering team uses technologies like Ruby,
JavaScript, Go, Python, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to discover new ways to merge
machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | New York, NY | Tech Lead | Onsite |
[https://www.scruff.com](https://www.scruff.com)

SCRUFF, one of the largest gay apps in the world, is looking for an experience
engineering manager/tech lead to help coordinate, mentor and manage our
growing, global developer team.

Ideal candidates have a minimum of 7 years of professional software
development experience, 3+ years managing development teams, and have shipped
major software projects. You will be responsible for managing projects
distributed across a team of 10 engineers, some based in NYC and others based
in remote home offices.

There are myriad skills a Tech Lead must possess and cultivate, but the most
important are sincere empathy, crystal clear communication, and technical
excellence. These skills are equally weighted. The Tech Lead is a “hybrid”
role with one foot in management and the other in engineering, and acts as a
liaison between project expectations and development tasks.

More information at:
[https://scruff.com/en/careers/tl](https://scruff.com/en/careers/tl)

Woof!

------
SS_Hiring
SkySlope | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | Sacramento, CA

SkySlope is a real estate software startup founded in 2011 that is focused on
automating the complex backend of real estate transactions and leveraging AI
to help our customers get repeat business and new customers. Our Founder and
CEO was previously the #2 real estate agent in America and created SkySlope
after realizing how technologically archaic the real estate industry was.
Today, we have over 250,000 paying users across the United States and Canada
and process over 3,000,000 transactions per year.

Tech Stack = AWS, SQL Server/MySQL, C#/.NET, Javascript (React, Angular,
Loopback, Node, and others)

Check out our YouTube channel to get a sense of our culture:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mySkySlope/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/mySkySlope/playlists)

Apply Here:
[https://workable.com/j/7B1675EA15](https://workable.com/j/7B1675EA15) \-- OR
-- Email me directly: dmullen@skyslope.com

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | C++ & Qt Developers; DevOps engineers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, VISA | lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics to market,
enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine to unlock new
types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using superresolution microscopy. Our customers use it to watch DNA
being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe molecular
"engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell. Lumicks
systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Rockefeller University, Johns Hopkins, ShanghaiTech, Max-Planck,
Imperial College, and Pasteur Institute.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam,
and have grown from 0 to over 60 people from 20 countries over the last five
years. We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable
software that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To support
our rapid growth, we're looking to expand our software team with:

* Qt/QML developers

* C++ developers

* DevOps engineer

Keywords: C++17, Qt5, QML, Python 3, Conan, CAF, and lasers & mirrors (no
smoke) :-)

Full job descriptions at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
thedotcom
The Dotcom | Frontend, Backend | Boulder & New York | Full-time | ONSITE or
Remote (US timezones) | [http://www.the.com](http://www.the.com)

The Dotcom is building Light, a tool to create sites using a spreadsheet-like
interface. Much like Excel, Light’s approach allows people of all skill-levels
learn as they create sites using a visual reactive programming system. Classic
spreadsheet paradigms such as calculations, linking, and reusable components
are the essence of what makes Light so easy to pick up.

We need your help to make the next iteration of Light possible, starting with
our frontend and backend. Our team uses React, Mobx, Firebase, and TypeScript
— Familiarity with all is preferred, but all candidates with strong JavaScript
skills should definitely reach out!

The Dotcom team is a small but growing group of developers that believe in a
more accessible web. While primarily based in Boulder, we are open to remote
work. Please reach out to joinus@the.com with your resume, a brief description
of your goals, and for extra brownie points, some links to your featured work.

------
intrinsic
Intrinsic | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://intrinsic.com](https://intrinsic.com)

Intrinsic is startup backed by leading investors such as Andreessen Horowitz,
NEA, First Round Capital, and StartX. Our team is building a new runtime
security technology for Node.js. You can learn more about our product here:
[https://intrinsic.com/product](https://intrinsic.com/product).

We are currently hiring engineers that have experience or interest in building
secure systems. Candidates should have a strong background in one (or more) of
the following: systems (e.g., language runtimes, operating systems, browser
engines); programming languages (e.g., compilers, type systems, static
analysis); security (e.g., experience with penetration testing, building
security tools); Node.js (e.g., deep knowledge of Node's internals or V8
internals). Help us build the next generation of principled security that's
easy enough for anyone to use.

If interested please get in touch at: jobs@intrinsic.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate. Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
jessica-krane
EquityZen | NYC | Full-time, ONSITE | Full Stack and Front End

[https://equityzen.com/careers/?full-stack-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?full-stack-engineer)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?front-end-
engineer](https://equityzen.com/careers/?front-end-engineer)

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and private equity investors. We’re looking for experienced
Engineers to join our growing team as we rapidly expand our industry-defining
online investment platform. Our team is a group of ambitious, yet humble
people across all disciplines and backgrounds.

Our platform enables large, private companies to deliver liquidity to their
shareholders while providing investors access to invest in these proven, pre-
IPO companies. EquityZen has served 125+ premier tech and digital health
companies and is proud to be considered a liquidity provider for 1 out of 3 of
the largest unicorns. A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and
industry-defining online investment platform, we have successfully completed
6500+ private placement transactions. Focusing on automating an antiquated
offline process has allowed us to lead the charge in building more efficient,
cost-effective, and transparent private markets. Watch this short video to
learn more: equityzen.com/press.

EquityZen runs a robust stack which is containerized and deployed on
Kubernetes in the AWS cloud. On the front end, we leverage React, Redux and
GraphQL. On the back end, Django, Celery, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, and
RabbitMQ.

Feel free to email jessica.krane@equityzen.com with any questions. Looking
forward to hearing from you!

------
chriskanan
PAIGE | AI Engineers and Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

PAIGE is a start-up using machine learning to improve cancer diagnosis. We're
looking for AI Scientists and Engineers to join us. You'll be part of a team
of world-leading experts in machine learning, computer vision and pathology.
Recent graduates and PhD candidates who will defend soon are welcome to apply!

Requirements for AI Scientist Role:

\- PhD degree in computer science or related field

\- Publication record in venues such as CVPR, ICCV, NeurIPS, TPAMI, ICLR,
IJCV, MICCAI, etc.

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Requirements for AI Engineer Role:

\- BS or MS in computer science or related field

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Key Responsibilities:

\- Work with our AI Scientists and Engineers to develop and assess deep neural
network models

\- Author top-tier journal and conference papers on your research at PAIGE.

\- Attend conferences to present your work.

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees. Learn more and apply at
[https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

We also have open software engineering roles.

------
rbruggem
Midnite | Software Engineers | ONSITE London, UK / REMOTE |
[https://midnite.com](https://midnite.com)

We're building the future of esports betting

We are a collective of engineers and designers who all share a passion for
esports and betting. We exist to bring fans closer to the games they love.

We are building a betting platform tailored for the esports fan where you can
bet on your favorite teams, stream matches directly from the platform, and
level up your match day experience.

We are backed by some of London's top investors and industry all-stars. At
Midnite, you'll shape the future of esports betting. Let's change the game
together!

We build everything in-house: website, backend, apps and pricing models!

Our tech stack is implemented in python and javascript, is hosted on AWS and
includes flask, socketio, postgresql, redis, elasticsearch, SQS and ansible.
Our iphone app is written in swift.

We are looking for the following roles:

* Senior Software Backend Engineer

* Software Backend Engineer

* Full-Stack Software Engineer

* Head of Growth Marketing

* Community Manager

* Player Support Hero

Please apply here: [http://careers.midnite.com](http://careers.midnite.com)

For any questions email us at careers@midnite.com

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/) At Ironclad, we're on a
mission to empower legal teams to do great things for their organizations.
We're building software that takes the pain out of administrative work,
freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive business strategy. We are
hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design, and
engineering. See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers) A few
specific positions here:

Software engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53d1d7d09ba4)

Quality Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0fd85941644)

Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d28eb421ec51)

Devops Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/59b229f1-0157-4d7b-a476-f0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/59b229f1-0157-4d7b-a476-f0ac6d2e6ee9)

Product Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/ee5c549f-6e52-4093-80fa-c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/ee5c549f-6e52-4093-80fa-c801beb15849)

------
pcblayout
PCBLayout | Full Stack Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or
ONSITE | [https://www.pcblayout.com](https://www.pcblayout.com)

PCBLayout.com is the world's fastest and most affordable Printed Circuit Board
Design and Manufacturing service. From PCB Layout in nearly any CAD tool as
fast as 24 hours, to complete BOM scrubs and design reviews, to PCBs fully
fabbed and assembled in less than 2 days - we do it all. Plus, all our boards
are built here in the US.

We are looking for a full stack engineer to help work on the future of PCB
Manufacturing! Expect high impact, large responsibilities, and ownership.
Projects range from creating APIs to building user flows to using machine
learning to predict user behavior.

Helpful technologies to know: * AWS * Machine Learning framework of your
choice (PyTorch, TF, etc.) * Python * Javascript * React * Node JS

To apply, please send your resume to support@pcblayout.com! Bonus points if
you find errors in our Blog
([https://www.pcblayout.com/blog](https://www.pcblayout.com/blog)).

------
po_
Dots - Game Design Studio | Staff Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Full time

Dots is a mobile game design studio in NYC. Our games are beautifully executed
from a graphic design, game design, and technological perspective. Our aim is
to create experiences that do the little things extremely well. This results
in a minimalist experience that has all the things you need and love, but none
of the things you don't. At Dots this approach is present in all verticals,
and engineering is no exception. This is particularly true of any backend
engineering position.

We're looking for a Staff Engineer with 10+ years of experience who will join
the backend team. Your strengths are as an individual contributor, but you are
a natural leader and mentor as well. In this role, you will touch many parts
of the business, from creation of game services to iteration on our custom
continuous integrations system, to optimization of our experimentation system,
to the creation of tools that aid all other parts of the company. We love to
create tools and services that delight our players AND our colleagues alike.
We do this by having a solid roadmap of features, products, and tools that
have the largest impact, implementing the minimal "lovable" offering, and
iterating on that offering as need and usage increases. By approaching our
workload in this way, we pay attention to what matters most, and are able to
create real, discernible impact immediately.

To see more details and apply, see the job opening here:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/1613884](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/1613884)

More about Dots: [https://www.dots.co/](https://www.dots.co/)

------
sheats
Fullstack Engineer | REMOTE or ONSITE in Raleigh, NC | Full-time |
[https://activatedinsights.com/](https://activatedinsights.com/)

We are solving interesting and critical challenges facing the senior care
industry in the United States.

We are passionate about using technology to improve senior care while also
creating a great place to work ourselves. We are the only company with a
network of partners that span all of aging and are poised to benefit greatly
as the Baby Boomer generation ages.

You would be joining a remote team of 15 total in the company and be the third
engineer. Our engineering culture values respect, collaboration, open source,
continuous integration, daily deployments, testing, and constant learning and
improvement. Some additional skills we are looking for include experience with
data science / machine learning, site reliability engineering, and systems
architecture experience.

Some of the technologies we embrace are Python 3, Django, PostgreSQL, React,
GraphQL, Docker, and Kubernetes.

If this opportunity excites you please reach out at jkung at activatedinsights
dot com

------
nemo1618
Nebulous | Sia Core Engineer, Full-Stack Web Developer | Boston & Zurich |
ONSITE | Full-time

Nebulous is a leader in the burgeoning blockchain ecosystem, building software
and hardware infrastructure for the decentralized Internet. Our flagship
product, Sia, is the leading decentralized cloud storage platform, while our
Obelisk hardware business is redefining the cryptocurrency mining world.

Nebulous is looking for a backend developer to help us develop, test, and
optimize new functionality in Sia, and a web developer to build out our
company landing pages and sales portals with a focus on automation and third-
party integrations.

Our backend is written in Go. Prior Go experience is not required, but
candidates should have general proficiency in algorithms, data structures,
performance optimization, and testing. Our frontends use TypeScript, React,
and Electron; candidates should have experience with current web design
methodologies and a variety of APIs and frameworks.

Apply at [https://angel.co/nebulous/jobs](https://angel.co/nebulous/jobs) and
mention this post.

------
sgt
Mezzanine | (JavaScript||Python||Java Developer) | Cape Town/Stellenbosch,
South Africa | Full-Time | ONSITE

We deliver mobile-enabled solutions to companies doing business in Africa.
With an estimated 800 million mobile subscribers in Africa, we view mobile
technology as a major enabler for economic growth. We're a subsidiary of
Vodacom South Africa.

Our solutions cut costs, increases efficiency, improves risk management and
provides unrivaled access to users across the continent. Mezzanine works with
mobile network companies to provide solutions across multiple industries, with
our main focus being Healthcare, Agriculture and Education.

Our platform is a centralized mobile and enterprise service environment that
enables our clients with the deployment of vertical specific (e.g. health,
agriculture, education) solutions. Once a solution is deployed on the platform
authorized users can securely access it via the web (HTML5), a native
application on a mobile phone. Our aim is to decrease the cost of delivering;
and increase efficiency and accessibility to business services across Africa.

Our tech stack consists of JavaScript, a DSL for smarter CRUD, Java, Python
and PostgreSQL.

Right now we are looking for people at any skill level - with any kind of
technical background. We look for thinkers - individuals with good work ethic
and willingness to learn new technologies and embrace the unknown.

Note that we do allow some REMOTE days during the week, but you'll need to
come into the office a couple days a week. Please only contact me if you're
physically located in South Africa, as we currently don't have the capacity to
assist with work permits for foreigners.

Let me know if you are interested - tk(at)mezzanineware(dot)com

------
Autolab
Autolab | Full-Stack Software Developer | Onsite | Bogotá, Colombia (Latin
America) | Full-time | Visa |
[https://autolab.com.co/](https://autolab.com.co/)

Autolab is a multi-brand, multi-service car repair chain, part of Polymath
Ventures, with the mandate to dramatically improve customer satisfaction and
offer fair prices while providing quality jobs for mechanics.

We are searching for a talented programmer who is hungry to learn and grow
with an incredibly challenging, high-potential, and impactful start-up This
person will be immersed in the development and maintenance of the systems that
support operations at Autolab, working side by side with highly talented
people. The developer will work with the CTO and the technology team to
understand the business and implement solutions, by integrating existent
tools/services and creating new ones.

Interested to find out more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381](https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381)

Tech stack: HTML, CSS, Python, PHP, Java, Ruby, PostreSQL, MySQL

------
james-anthony
Blue Raster | Junior & Senior Application Developers | Northern
Virginia/Washington, D.C. | Full time Onsite

Blue Raster builds mapping applications to visualize data over geographic
regions. Some of our projects include working with international organizations
to map epidemics across high-risk regions, tracking and comparing global fire
outbreaks using satellite data, and developing mobile applications for
arboretums and state parks.

Our office is located outside of the Courthouse Metro Station and is
accessible by the Orange and Silver Lines.

Our stack is primarily React & Redux built on top of the ESRI JS API. Our
backend is primarily AWS, Python, and PostgreSQL.

Our ideal candidate will be passionate about geography and data visualization,
with experience working with JavaScript to consume data from robust APIs.

Check out our detailed job description here: [https://blue-
raster.workable.com/j/4F605EDEC2](https://blue-
raster.workable.com/j/4F605EDEC2) and feel free to reach out to me directly
with any questions you may have: acalderaro {at} blueraster {dot} com.

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer, Back-end Engineer, Mobile Engineer | London,
UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 300,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We also recently finished in
the top 3 for Product Hunt’s fintech apps of 2018.

As well as being backed by top VCs, our CEO was previously featured in Forbes
30 under 30 following a successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us grow our app to become the platform anyone checks before make
a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, Kubernetes, SQL
(100% match not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Software Engineer | San Mateo and distributed | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, an open source scale-out database that is consistent, always
online, and MySQL compatible. Our underlying distributed key-value layer,
TiKV, is a CNCF project.

We have to keep scaling for our existing users with 100+ TB of data and find
ways to help them access it even faster.

Our tech stack is Rust, Go, Kubernetes, and TiDB itself! You can work on
making TiDB truly cloud native, do low-level database hacking, or something
in-between depending on your existing experiences.

I am part of the international team based out of San Mateo (SF Bay Area). Our
small team is oriented to being remote, and we travel periodically to meet in
person.

I like working on TiDB because I get to be a part of a big change going on in
databases and work with a skilled team. On a daily basis I learn new things
about databases and the cloud, but I also get to apply my existing experiences
to have a big impact.

See the jobs link for more details and compensation.

------
blfletcher
EyeLevel.ai | Denver, CO | Full-Time | Onsite

EyeLevel.ai is the first native conversational marketing platform and global
publishing network comprised of digital assistants and chatbots. The
EyeLevel.ai platform brings together advanced Natural Language Processing
(NLP), with proprietary data modeling and scoring, to ensure end users receive
marketing messages and promotions, in the context of a conversation, that feel
like recommendations from the conversational application.

We're hiring a senior frontend engineer, someone strong in redux and react
with familiarity with building a full web stack in a production cloud
environment. Our ideal candidate will grow with our company into an
engineering leader and architect.

We're also hiring a data engineer with an adtech background, someone familiar
with the full adtech stack for delivering digital display ads on web and in
mobile.

Our careers page describes our culture a bit more:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel](https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel)

Feel free to reach out to me directly: benjamin.fletcher@eyelevel.ai

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise risk management and compliance through
our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If you're interested in working at a
fast growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Full Stack Engineers
      - Senior Front-end Engineers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Engineering Managers/Technical Leaders
      - Director of InfoSec
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Senior Product Managers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier! Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers (Java) Devops Engineers Tech Leads, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
lixar-east
LIXAR|FrontEnd/BackEnd|DevOps|Cloud Solution Architects|Managers|Data
Engineers and more. ONSITE: HALIFAX, NS, CANADA or REMOTE WITHIN 4 HOURS
EASTERN TIME

Lixar is a premier AI and Data company in Canada that helps clients discover
how AI and Data can be leveraged to provide actionable, data-driven outcomes.
Professional Services working with leading edge tech. We're hiring everyone
from DevOps, Java, .NET, Android Cloud Solution Architects, Team Leads, Data
Engineers and Specialists.

If you: Have a sense of humour, like knowing that your routine is in fact not
a routine, have high attention to detail and commitment to quality, are
comfortable communicating with all levels of management and peers, don't blame
others for your mistakes, and get things done, then we have something for you!

Please consider applying:

Senior Java Team Lead: [https://lixar.com/lixar-blog/career/senior-java-team-
lead/](https://lixar.com/lixar-blog/career/senior-java-team-lead/)

Remote Software Development Manager: [https://lixar.com/lixar-
blog/career/remote-software-developm...](https://lixar.com/lixar-
blog/career/remote-software-development-manager/)

Cloud Solution Architect: [https://lixar.com/lixar-blog/career/cloud-solution-
architect...](https://lixar.com/lixar-blog/career/cloud-solution-architect/)

An updated list of all our careers can be found here:
[https://lixar.com/careers/](https://lixar.com/careers/)

Remote work is great, within 4 hours of eastern time.

------
mcbjerregaard
Issuu| Fullstack or Backend | Copenhagen | Onsite | Fulltime Issuu is looking
for both onsite Fullstack, Backend and Senior Frontend Developers in
Copenhagen, who are seeking the smartest colleagues in the community! Read
more information here: [https://issuu.com/careers](https://issuu.com/careers)

Issuu by the numbers: 45M+ documents - traffic (10.000++ requests/second) -
data-heavy platform (100++ terabytes)

\- we're currently working on recommender engines, internal analytics and our
famous reading experience to mention a few examples, \- we currently use
OCaml, Erlang, Python, Javascript and a bit of C++, and we’re extremely open
to using new languages and/or technologies, our architecture is microservice-
oriented using AMQP, \- we deploy multiple times a day on AWS and use Docker
Swarm, MySQL, Redis, Node, etc., \- we strive to be agile (Who doesn’t?), but
we're not religious about Scrum, Kanban or any other methodology.

Don't hesitate to reach out to me directly: Marie Bjerregaard, HR Coordinator
(mbj@issuu.com).

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to brittany_dinsmore@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

------
liveandlet
Gridspace | DevOps Engineers, Software Engineers | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-time | [https://www.gridspace.com/](https://www.gridspace.com/)

Gridspace is a speech software company out of SRI, the lab behind Siri. Its
software processes millions of spoken interactions for some of the world's
most respected businesses. From contact centers to trading desks to voice
networks, enterprise operators use Gridspace to capture, understand and handle
all their mission-critical voice communications. Gridspace's real-time,
accurate and massively scaleable speech processing technology has been
recognized by NIPS, NoJitter, HBR, Forbes and the BBC. Gartner named it a
"Cool Vendor" and Forrester covered Gridspace its latest NLU briefing.

The company is hiring for its office in Los Angeles and offers a challenging
mission, competitive compensation, and a high-quality working environment.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace)

------
vhong
Apple, Inc. | CloudKit Engineer for iCloud | (Onsite) Cupertino at Apple Park,
San Francisco, Seattle

Would you like to work on cutting edge systems and have your work impact
hundreds of millions of users around the globe? CloudKit is a multi-functional
database in the cloud, supporting many applications that store and sync data
across their users’ devices.

Join us in designing and building Apple's next generation storage,
infrastructure, and cloud services!

We are looking for amazing software engineers, with at least 3 years of
experience, to join our growing CloudKit team (part of iCloud), in the various
stacks:

\- DevOps / SRE / Tooling / Automation / Full Feature Lifecycle

\- Database / Query Optimizations / Transactions / Systems Design /
Scalability / Distributed Systems

\- iOS macOS watchOS tvOS Development / API Design / Device Performance /
Reliability

Each of our engineers takes on significant ownership. There's huge potential
for career growth/mentorship, and many opportunities to explore.

Learn more about us at:

\- Videos, tutorials, and SDK:
[https://developer.apple.com/icloud/cloudkit/](https://developer.apple.com/icloud/cloudkit/)

\-
[http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p540-shraer.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p540-shraer.pdf)

To apply, please email CV to nfranklin@apple.com with [HackerNews] in the
subject line. For any questions, feel free to contact me personally at
vhong@apple.com. I’m one of the engineering managers on the team.

------
limerentfox
Adaptive Financial | Engineering | New York | On-Site | Full-Time |
[https://weareadaptive.com/careers/](https://weareadaptive.com/careers/)

At Adaptive we specialize in real-time trading systems. We work with a number
of different startups and financial institutions both remotely and on-site.
While the focus is primarily hiring for the New York office, we have offices
in Montreal, London & Barcelona. Right now we are looking for Java, React, &
Angular developers for a number of different projects.

The team is wonderful, always open to helping you with whatever technical (or
non-technical) problems you have. Management supports you fully with any
internal or client facing issues. If you are looking to push your relationship
management skills and like tackling hard engineering problems this is a great
place to be.

Generally speaking, our work revolves around greenfield projects but we have
been known to come on mid-project to help clients with development processes.

Anyone interested in learning more please email mike.schoen@weareadaptive.com.

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FinTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 1400+ people. We started out five
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* Senior Backend Engineer - Elixir (or Erlang)
-[https://grnh.se/20c95ae62](https://grnh.se/20c95ae62)

 __* Senior Backend Engineer : Ruby, Node.js, Erlang / Elixir, Java / Scala,
Golang - [https://grnh.se/6c6b4aea2](https://grnh.se/6c6b4aea2)

 __* Senior Embedded Software Engineer - Security: C, Embedded Linux, BLE,
WIFI, SPI, I2C -[https://grnh.se/ea8ab0b32](https://grnh.se/ea8ab0b32)

 __* Senior Data Engineer / ETL Developer - Python, Hadoop, Airflow, Redshift,
Kafka - [https://grnh.se/023bd3d02](https://grnh.se/023bd3d02)

 __* Technical Product Owner, Point of Sale, Hardware
-[https://grnh.se/8d44f02d2](https://grnh.se/8d44f02d2)

You can apply via links or feel free to reach out to me directly at
julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
karatcate
Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of top engineering organizations -- primarily first-round technical
interviews. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of
their engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewers, Software Engineers, and Data
Analysts.

Freelance Interview Engineer - Remote - 7-40hrs per week Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB](https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB)

Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3179fedf2](https://grnh.se/3179fedf2)

Data Analyst - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/90a4d5732](https://grnh.se/90a4d5732)

Questions? Email cate@karat.io

------
ayacoe
The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope (LSST) | UX Developer with Data
Visualization experience | Tucson, AZ | on-site for at least the first year |
[https://lsst.org](https://lsst.org) The Education and Public Outreach team at
LSST is looking for a UX Developer with Data Visualization experience to help
build web-based interactive visualizations for use in classrooms and by the
general public.

A strong candidate would bring initiative and ownership to the development of
our products. In fact, we will be especially enthusiastic about candidates
with multifaceted skill sets. If you’re a design-focused thinker who could
lead the conversation on UX, a strong data visualization developer, or a great
visual designer with some front-end chops, we would love to meet you. If you
know astronomy, great! If not, you’re our target demographic.

Here is a link for more information and to apply:
[http://ls.st/6oc](http://ls.st/6oc)

Feel free to email me at ayacoe@lsst.org if you have any questions about the
role.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | [https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com) | VP of Sales | REMOTE
(Europe) or Eindhoven, Netherlands

TalkJS lets programmers build a custom chat feature in hours instead of
months. We're highly product driven and we help power an increasing number of
major online marketplaces, communities and other platforms. Currently we're
looking for a:

VP OF SALES

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing to the point that we have more leads
that we can manage. This means that now is the time to double down on sales,
so we're looking to make our first dedicated sales hire. Our customers are
entrepreneurs, product managers and engineers who ask technical questions.
This means that some experience with software/SaaS products is required. Bonus
points you can code a little bit.

You're able to quickly build mutual trust, you're great in (video) calls, and
you never let a lead out of your sight. You bring both qualitative and
quantitative experience to the sales process You're able to formulate
questions and answers to technical matters precisely and unambiguously so that
our dev team can help you close deals. You love software products and you'd
love to work with product people all day (both at TalkJS and at our
customers).

You're interested and able build out and lead the sales team as the company
grows.

ABOUT YOU

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch. Apply by sending an email
to hey@talkjs.com. (no recruiters or agencies please)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Software Engineer (Full stack, new Google product)| Full time |
ONSITE (Helsinki, Finland), relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

We are a new team tasked with finding opportunities to expand the company’s
existing product offering further into the Google ecosystem. The team is still
quite small, and includes 4 full stack software developers (Joel, Igor, Chris,
Shawn), a designer (Mala), Product Manager (Aki) and a Google domain
specialist (Karl). We work very closely with our early adopter customers, and
this often involves travelling to be with them on-site in the countries they
are based in. Our tech stack includes Node.js, Typescript and Kotlin.

Learn more: [https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/5a0d75ea-24a0-452b-8d6...](https://www.smartly.io/open-
positions/5a0d75ea-24a0-452b-8d66-cc0637c201fc)

– – – –

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 320+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally including eBay, Uber, and Skyscanner.

We build tools that help our customers work more effectively. Our product is
at the core of how business is done today: it allows brands grow their
business online, across platforms like Facebook, Pinterest and Google. We
automate all repetitive manual work to help them grow their sales, not
headcount.

We’re building the best product company to work for, where highly autonomous
engineering teams take full ownership of creating a world-class software
platform. As an engineer at Smartly.io you get to tackle challenges of
considerable scale and complexity. We develop our product at a fast pace and
in close cooperation with our customers.

------
ethn
Truepill (YC S17 :-: Series A) | Software Engineer (Full-Stack Web / Front-End
/ Back-End ) | Full-Time | ONSITE | SF Bay Area |
[http://truepill.com](http://truepill.com)

If you're interested in:

\- Joining the team behind the fastest growing Pharmacy, ever

\- Being an active participant in the decision-making process of a profitable
YC company

\- Applying your technical skills to a meaningful domain outside of tech
(while learning about industry insider nuances), that has real-world medical
implications

\- Being part of a small engineering team that not only measures daily active
users but also physical products shipped, revenues, and real profits

\- Being part of a small engineering team that ships not only software
products but also physical products

\- Experiencing the impact of your code on the operation of not just machines
but the work-flow of real people (specifically, pharmacists, technicians, and
packers)

\- Full ownership of the features you contribute

Our stack: Python, Node, React, GraphQL (+ Apollo), AWS, Ruby, MySQL

We offer a competitive Bay Area salary, stock equity, healthcare insurance,
and other employee benefits comparable to FAANG.

ethan at truepill dot com

------
roycoding
Arundo | Multiple roles | Houston, TX, Oslo, Norway | Full-Time | ONSITE

Arundo is a startup building data-driven solutions for industries with sensor-
laden equipment, such as oil and gas, maritime, renewables, utilities,
manufacturing and transportation. Our software allows our industrial customers
to use machine learning and advanced analytics to solve their real world
business problems. We are a distributed team with offices in Houston, Texas,
Oslo, Norway, and Palo Alto, California and work with customers around the
world.

We are currently hiring for roles across the company, including:

\- Data scientists (Oslo and Houston [Houston opening will be posted by mid-
April])

\- DevOps (Houston)

\- Full-stack developers (Houston)

\- Front end developers (Houston)

\- Software engineering interns (Houston and Oslo)

\- More…

All positions are onsite in the locations specified.

Other things to know:

\- We welcome candidates from all backgrounds and demographics.

\- We value independent workers and nice, enthusiastic people, who happen to
be very good at what they do. In turn, we compensate them well.

Please check our website for a full listing:
[https://www.arundo.com/careers/jobs](https://www.arundo.com/careers/jobs)

~~~
skumari4
Hi, I am Shikha, pursuing Masters in Computer Science from Arizona State
University. I am looking for Summer Internship opportunities in Software
Development/Data Science areas. I have relevant experience of 2 years of
working as a Software Development and I have also handled multiple Machine
Learning Projects. I would love to connect and discuss further the available
opportunities and share my resume with you. I think I could be a potential
asset to the organization. Please connect with me via email - skumari4@asu.edu
or Mobile number- +1 480-417-1452. Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thanks.

------
nfm
UsabilityHub | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

UsabilityHub is hiring senior engineers to join our team in Melbourne. If
you’re not familiar, we help businesses (including Amazon, NASA, and Reddit)
be more human-centered by making user research easy to conduct and fun to
participate in.

We’re a bootstrapped, profitable, and sustainable company, with a focus on
building great products, not chasing growth for the sake of it.

Ideally you’re a generalist who is capable across back-end (Ruby, Rails,
Postgres) and front-end (Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack), but if you
specialize in one area and are still getting up to speed in the other, don’t
let that dissuade you from applying. It’s more meaningful to us that you’re a
great developer and a keen learner.

We’re offering…

\- $120k AUD base salary (FTE) + super

\- the option to work 0.8, 0.9, or full time

\- the option to regularly work from home

\- generous paid parental leave (14 weeks primary / 6 weeks secondary)

\- profit share scheme among employees

\- a warm, friendly & relaxed team

For more info, and to apply, see the full job listings:
[http://bit.ly/2MK9Zrk](http://bit.ly/2MK9Zrk)

------
bckmn
Front End Developer | OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time, Onsite

We’re growing here at OfficeLuv
([https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)) and are looking for a
Front-end Developer to help us shape our product. You will help design,
develop, and deliver the technology that powers OfficeLuv and our loyal
customers. You will work within our tech/product team to build applications in
the browser and on mobile devices.

We’re building for the long run. You’ll be excited about our rapid, iterative
progress and providing direct benefit to our customers. We’re standardizing
and automating a process that’s ripe for it. You’ll be shaping the management
of offices across the country! We are automating and expanding the pulse of
purchasing and communication in the workplace. You are a thinker, a maker, and
a passionate advocate for the Minimum Delightful Product that helps us "ship
it" every week.

We run a very collaborative and growth-mindset product team. We focus on
automating as much as possible (continuous integration and deployment for all
systems) so we can all sleep soundly at night. If you want a taste of our
management style, [you can read about it][0]. [We contribute][1] to the open
source community and communicate within our company continuously. Read more
and apply here: [https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/kRxZ5TEgX1/Front-
End-...](https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/kRxZ5TEgX1/Front-End-
Developer)

[0]: [https://github.com/andjosh/as-your-
manager](https://github.com/andjosh/as-your-manager) [1]:
[https://officeluv.github.io/](https://officeluv.github.io/)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Sr Software Engineer, ML Validation, SWE - Infra,
Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite,
INTERNS, VISA | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data,
simulator, and fleet management infrastructure.

We recently opened ~5 new Software positions across the Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead).

~~~
DanFeldman
Also, potential interns: My team (infrastructure) is hiring software
engineering intern(s). Work on terabyte/petabyte scale autonomous vehicle data
pipelines, ML infra, and/or robotics simulation. Apply for intern+swe
infrastructure.

------
humancompanion
Health and Human Services | IT Specialists (Data Management, Policy &
Planning, Generalist, Customer Support) | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.hhs.gov/about/careers/apply-to-work-at-
hhs/index...](https://www.hhs.gov/about/careers/apply-to-work-at-
hhs/index.html)

Health and Human Services (HHS) serves millions of Americans with diverse
health care needs. Join the offices of the Chief Information Officer and Chief
Technology Officer to help us modernize IT environments across the agency.
Assist us with health care modernization efforts such as guiding IT policy,
creating new requirements to improve processes, identifying data patterns and
insights, and strategizing new and ongoing HHS projects and initiatives. No
government resume required!

Apply here, but be quick about it. The job will close quickly:

[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/529652500](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/529652500)

------
Gengo-Recruit
Gengo | VP of Engineering | Tokyo, Japan | Full time

The Gengo platform enables anyone to connect to people-powered tasks, with a
focus on translation and AI training data. Via the Gengo website or API,
individuals and businesses work with Gengo’s community of over 20,000 pre-
tested contributors, who have skills in over 34 languages.

The Gengo company culture and environment is uniquely multilingual and
multinational. We're a group of people that really cares about breaking down
the language barrier, and we've been an international company from the start.

Gengo was founded in 2008, and grew from the support of international VCs
including Intel Capital, Atomico (investors in Fab.com, Rovio, Last.fm) and
others. Lionbridge and Gengo immediately recognized the value in working
together as one to catch the fast-moving wave of AI.

Find out more about us at Gengo.ai and read our blog to get an idea of who we
are.

[Position Details] Lead a team of engineers in both Tokyo and Manila, who are
writing code from top to bottom and deploying the scalable infrastructure that
supports it. Your partner in crime will be the Product Manager, coordinating
the delegation of development to the right individuals and meeting launch
deadlines. As a leader, you will inspire them with stories of valour and
success — whether your own or perhaps from a local celebrity. Each individual
will have a clear understanding of their career path and potential to grow, a
get-it-done innovative mindset, and a penchant for just making things better —
lead by you.

For more details of the position, please visit our career page:
[http://careers.gengo.com/apply/l6IziLnqg3/VP-Of-
Engineering](http://careers.gengo.com/apply/l6IziLnqg3/VP-Of-Engineering)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup providing conversational Virtual Learning
Assistant for personalized tutoring and assessments.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Award Winner - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service with experience in Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in UX design and API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
JED3
Pathlight | Software Engineers | SF | full-time | onsite |
[https://pathlight.com](https://pathlight.com)

Pathlight (pathlight.com) was founded by two entrepreneurs who wanted to
tackle a challenging and unsolved problem: managing people every day is really
hard and no one has built software to help. After selling their last company
to Yelp, they started noticing that managers in every department were
struggling, regardless of how experienced they were. Engineering managers
weren't able to flag, diagnose, and manage anomalous behavior. Sales and
Customer Service managers had 20 tabs open in their browser just to figure out
was going on. Every single one of them was reinventing the wheel and their
teams were suffering because of it. After all, who hasn't had a bad or
stressed or too busy manager?

Trey and Alex realized that, for the first time, there's enough data available
for software to help intelligently manage people. The idea for Pathlight was
born.

We're at this exciting inflection point – we've shipped product, have users
that love us, and have just raised our Series A from a Top VC, but the team is
still super small, with a lot of opportunity for ownership and leadership.
Joining Pathlight now means becoming part of the founding team of engineers,
each of whom will have a massive impact on the product, platform, engineering
culture, and company itself.

Front-End: React, Redux

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/scipy/pandas/scikit-learn, Dramatiq,
PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight)

------
bruwozniak
PubNative | Principal Cloud Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa | [https://pubnative.net/](https://pubnative.net/)

PubNative is a mobile monetization platform that enables app publishers to
execute and enhance their revenue strategy through flexible ad units. With our
proprietary cross-format optimization technology and mobile header bidding
solution, PubNative enables mobile publishers to maximize their programmatic
advertising revenue. The company is headquartered in Berlin with offices in
San Francisco, Seoul and Beijing.

Our stack is: Go, Protobuf, Kafka, Spark (Scala), Python for ML, AWS,
Kubernetes, Terraform, Elasticsearch, Prometheus. Our scale is pretty
challenging even for well-designed systems, yet we manage to pull it off with
a small and dedicated team of top notch engineers. We value no-nonsense
pragmatism, simplicity, transparency, autonomy and creativity. Previous adtech
experience is useful but not required. We hire for potential, looking for a
track record of solved problems, elegant solutions and smart hacks.

We are currently looking for

– Principal Cloud Engieer - Berlin, Germany -
[https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/principal-cloud-
engine...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/principal-cloud-engineer-m-f-
div)

You will be building foundation for our global multi-cloud network and
federating clusters across data centers. Essential technologies: Kubernetes
ecosystem, Terraform, Prometheus, Consul etc.

All openings listed here:
[https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/)

You can also email me directly: bruno at pubnative net

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA and Durham, NC | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
lsemel
Muck Rack | New York or Remote | [https://muckrack.com](https://muckrack.com)

Muck Rack is looking for talented people to join our fast-growing tech startup
in New York. Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers more
successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and
contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their
stories perform.

Muck Rack offers a very flexible remote working policy. We believe if you let
responsible people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline,
not only will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee!

We are devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.

We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, equipment purchases, a generous vacation policy, personal development,
and more.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible

We have several open positions including:

\- Senior Software Engineer [https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-
engineer](https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-engineer)

\- Front End Developer [https://muckrack.com/job/10/front-end-web-
developer](https://muckrack.com/job/10/front-end-web-developer)

\- Product Designer [https://muckrack.com/job/38/product-designer-
uiux](https://muckrack.com/job/38/product-designer-uiux)

------
kyry_cz
ThreatMark | Software Engineer, Security, Machine Learning | Remote | Brno,
Czech Republic

When someone steals your credentials, whether it is bank, crypto account or
email, it is unpleasant experience. Our goal is to remove fraud and simplify
authentication in online world. We develop threat detection (e.g. malware,
phishing, scraping) with behaviour biometry which recognizes returning users
by their mouse movements, keystroke timings and sensoric data. We manage
dozens of TB of data and provide realtime scoring in milliseconds driving
authentication flow (log in / 2nd factor).

Stack: python, javascript, sklearn, cassandra, kafka, redis, kafka, docker

DevOps: linux, ansible, terraform, aws, openstack, prometheus, grafana

Data: Random forests, gradient boosting, markov chains....

We are three years on market, backed by two VCs and we are going to have about
4M$ revenue this year. Even that we work with top EU banks and goverment
agencies we are NOT a corporate ourselves. I still code with the team, we just
have fun, solve hard problems and get stuff done !

Are you tech/security enthusiast ? Do you often live "in the flow" and loose
track of time ? You know what happens, when EIP register points to address
with 0xCC ? Could you implement O(n*log(n)) sort ? We are looking for bright
minds to join our engineering and data science team.

We are looking for positions:

\- Software engineer (python)

\- DevOps engineer / Cloud operations engineer

\- Product reliability engineer

\- Data scientist

If you are interested, please email me @ krystof.hilar@threatmark.com with
subject "HN Who's Hiring April 2019" Krystof Hilar, Co-Founder & CTO

------
andrew-loca
Localytics | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | NO
VISA

Localytics helps the world’s leading brands understand how users engage with
their apps and how to improve loyalty through personalized and more meaningful
app experiences. We are a Gartner’s 2018 Magic Quadrant Leader for the Mobile
Marketing Platforms, and our customers include Bose, Redbox, Live Nation,
ZipCar, The Weather Channel, ESPN, Bloomberg, Eurostar, and GoPro.

Multiple positions in Engineering and Product:

* Senior Software Engineer, Distributed Systems (Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform & API (Backend)

* Principal Software Engineer (Backend)

* Senior Mobile Software Engineer (iOS, Android)

* UX Lead

Our tech stack is AWS (DynamoDB, RDS, S3, SQS/SNS, Kinesis, Lambda, ECS),
Scala, Go, Snowflake, Docker, Kubernetes, Argo. Prior Scala or Go experience
not required.

Our systems process in real time 4 billion data points per day, analyze
petabytes of data, and reach billions of users and devices for top brands in
the U.S. and worldwide.

Interested? Email me directly at anovikov+hn@localytics.com. Please include
your résumé and a link to your github profile if applicable.

Candidates only. No recruiters please.

------
ewchris
Seung Lab (Eyewire) | Game Dev (web) | Boston

Build a game to map multiple petabytes of brain data that was segmented using
neural networks using thousands of GPUS and tens of thousands of CPUS.

Ever thought that the field of neuroscience didn't have enough gaming? No?
Well we're giving the world the neuroscience/game collab they never knew they
needed! Join us to revolutionize science through crowdsourcing by building a
game to map the brain. We've already got one citizen science game under our
belt and we're looking for a developer to help us build a new one. Typescript,
Python, SQL, WebGL. No neuroscience background required, but a love of games
recommended!

Our downtown Boston office is a satellite of Princeton University's Seung Lab.
You can check out our current game at eyewire.org

Apply online at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/242232/game-developer-for-
neu...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/242232/game-developer-for-neuroscience-
seung-lab) or send a resume to jobs@eyewire.org

------
transcranial
MD.ai | Front-end Engineer, Summer Interns | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE
or REMOTE | [https://www.md.ai](https://www.md.ai)

We are a medical machine learning platform helping doctors and researchers
build medical AI, with the ultimate goal of improving patient care. We help
build high-quality labeled datasets for both training and clinical validation,
as well as tools for model deployment and execution. Some of our unique
challenges include: operating in HIPAA-compliant environments, managing huge
medical imaging/text/genomic datasets, distributed data processing and machine
learning model training, and building complex web applications with UI/UX
appealing to both doctors and engineers alike.

We're looking for awesome front-end engineers (React/Vue/GraphQL), maybe
that's you? Experience with devops (Docker/Kubernetes/GCP/AWS), machine
learning (Tensorflow/Keras), and anything healthcare-related are definite
pluses.

Please email us directly at jobs@md.ai.

~~~
skumari4
Hi, I am Shikha, pursuing Masters in Computer Science from Arizona State
University. I am looking for Summer Internship opportunities in Software
Development/Data Science areas. I have relevant experience of 2 years of
working as a Software Development and I have also handled multiple Machine
Learning Projects. I would love to connect and discuss further the available
opportunities and share my resume with you. I think I could be a potential
asset to the organization. Please connect with me via email - skumari4@asu.edu
or Mobile number- +1 480-417-1452. Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thanks.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Maintenance Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SMXG is a majority-civilian software maintenance and development
organization operating under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of
(civilian) scientists and engineers that provide software, hardware, and
engineering support solutions to a variety of Air Force and military
platforms. We are located on Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We
often operate like a contractor to other parts of the military and federal
government by providing independent engineering services without seeking a
profit. We have dozens of active projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript,
LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly, Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric
languages. We have immediate opportunities available to hire candidates with
degrees in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or
closely-related fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sourceress?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/sourceress?team=Engineering)

------
chris_swissborg
SwissBorg ([https://swissborg.com/en/](https://swissborg.com/en/)) | Full-Time
| REMOTE | Lausanne, SWITZERLAND

SwissBorg is a fintech company building the new era of wealth management on
the blockchain. Developed by a team of financial experts, we are decentralized
to the world with teams in Toronto, Tokyo and London and operate as a
meritocracy.

    
    
      We are looking for both an Android Engineer and an iOS Engineer for full-time remote work.
    

You will be working closely with the on-site teams (front-end, back-end,
design) to build the front-end for our Wealth App, a platform for easy and
transparent wealth management.

We are using the latest technologies, rxKotlin/rxSwift + MVVM architecture and
are aiming for world class interface; I think the work is very interesting
because it mixes a lot of UX/UI with the technological part.

You can apply on our website or contact me directly at
christopher@swissborg.com

    
    
      Link to job offers: https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg

------
coltnz
SMX | Auckland, New Zealand | Clojurescript & Javascript / Senior UI Developer
| Onsite | [http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com)

We have a bespoke cloud email security and analytics platform that requires
another senior UI developer to continue its transition from Javascript to
Clojurescript while growing the overall product.

You will have verifiable experience in functional Javascript at least (pref.
involving Clojurescript and React), strong design skills and ideally prior
analytics/visualisation experience.

You will receive a very competitive package working with an experienced team
and an opportunity to meaningfully shape our products.

We can expedite the immigration process for suitable candidates.

SMX is New Zealand's leading cloud-based email hosting and security provider.
A growing blue chip list of enterprise and government customers around the
world trust their email security to SMX. We provide a fully-hosted,
enterprise-grade email gateway with mail filtering, content control, data loss
prevention and archiving.

Colin Taylor (CTO)

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | [https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/) |
ONSITE | Full-Time Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables
farmers to make better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that
farmers install in their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the
data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

For more information, check out the full posting at
[https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/software-
devel...](https://mytrellis.com/available-opportunities/software-developer) .

To apply, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market looking for diligent
software engineers to join us.

Our multi-discipline engineering team builds and maintains a platform that
processes over £500m annually for over 500k customers. We’re rapidly growing
with a view to expanding internationally.

Server-side, we mainly use Python. Our websites and internal services use
Django and the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy, Airflow and
Jupyter for analysis and forecasting, plus Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline.

This is a rare opportunity to use technology to help fight climate change
through helping the UK to use green technology and renewable energy sources.

Further details on the role and how to apply here:
[https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-
developer/](https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-developer/)

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Full Remote | Arlington Office | Full Time | Multiple positions

ExecVision provides data driven phone conversation coaching. We pull calls and
meta data for our customers then run analytics / NLP / Machine learning to
provide a data driven dashboard that guides our customers to better call
training. Our stack is Kotlin / Python / Postgres / Elasticsearch /
Tensorflow, on AWS. Tech teams are nearly full remote.

Senior Software Engineer - [https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-
Engineer-Pr...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Product_new.pdf)

Senior Dev Ops Engineer - [https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Senior-
DevOps-Engine...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Senior-DevOps-
Engineer.pdf)

Hiring FAQ: [http://evtech.careers](http://evtech.careers)

To apply, please email your resume to tech-careers@execvision.io.

------
james-a
Artory | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a software engineer with a focus on cryptography to join
our team in Berlin. You will join our development team, who are currently
working in the following areas:

* The Registry, a system that records artwork transactions transparently on the blockchain

* A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

* An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-friendly way

* A secure messaging platform

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

* Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave

* Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin

* Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need

* Budget to visit conferences

* Flexible to remote work/working from home

For more information and to apply, please see:

[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

------
samerspot
SPOTIFY| FE | BE | DE | STAFF. ONSITE: NYC & STOCKHOLM. For NYC, VISA TRANSFER
ONLY

Spotify's Creator Marketplace teams build all of the tools and features used
by artists and their teams. The Content Platform team ensures that Spotify has
a complete, available and enriched catalog of music, podcasts, videos and
more. We're looking for strong engineers in both our NYC and STO locations for
both these teams. Please apply or contact samer@spotify.com if there is any
interest. We use Java, Scala, JS, React & the entire GCP.

Backend NYC: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/backend-engineer-creator-
mar...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/backend-engineer-creator-marketplace-
og5q9fwu/)

Frontend NYC: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/web-engineer-creator-
marketp...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/web-engineer-creator-marketplace-
okjn9fwj/)

Data Engineer NYC: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/data-engineer-creator-
market...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/data-engineer-creator-marketplace-
opek9fwg/)

Backend STO: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/backend-engineer-content-
pla...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/backend-engineer-content-platform-
odfr9fwc/)

Staff Engineer STO: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/staff-engineer-content-
contr...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/staff-engineer-content-control-
owwr9fwc/)

All our openings can be found on our career site here
[https://www.spotifyjobs.com/](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/)

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, UX Designers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-
time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We aim to offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and of the department. At the forefront of our
beliefs are to continuously deliver high quality solutions to our customers,
and to empower teams to accomplish this. All our software is built an in
iterative, incremental manner, so you’ll be able to see new work go live
sometimes immediately - to millions of visitors around the globe. XP and
Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn’t working,
we change it.

We are searching for:

    
    
      - Kotlin developers (full-time)
      - UX Designers
      - Quality Analysts
    

Contact: Sarah.Sparks@springernature.com

------
frabcus
Memrise | Software Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship
and relocation available | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)
Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user-facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Backend Engineer

* Frontend Engineers (React) - Mid-level and Senior

* DevOps Engineer

* Data Scientist

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
merqurio
IOMED | Data Engineers | Barcelona (Spain) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
      * Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow.
      * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it.
      * Product: Natural language processing models and a data access interface for researchers and pharma.
      * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage.
      * Funding: +2y runout and growing.
      * Stack: Python, Dask, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Docker, and Kubernetes among others
      * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance.
    

Join a multidisciplinary team of mathematicians, statisticians,
bioinformaticians and physicians working hard to make clinical research fast,
accessible and ubiquitous. Enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather while
having a direct impact on healthcare.

Want to know more? Ping me at gabi@iomed.health
[https://iomed.health](https://iomed.health)

------
novon
ShareGrid | Full-Stack Rails/React Developer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-
time, [https://www.sharegrid.com/](https://www.sharegrid.com/)

We're a 15 person, passionate, fun, profitable, VC funded startup dubbed "The
AirBnb of Cameras"

We help over 60,000 creatives share $600m of professional camera gear in the
largest creative rental marketplace across the US
([http://www.sharegrid.com](http://www.sharegrid.com)).

Looking for a talented full-stack Rails/React developer to join our
development team here in beautiful Seattle.

Stack: Rails 5, React / ES6, HAML/SCSS, MySQL, Sidekiq / Redis, ElasticSearch,
Stripe, AWS

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast-growing startup.

Benefits: Macbook Pro, iPhone, Flexible Work Schedule and Vacation Policy,
Healthcare, Stocked Kitchen, and casual working environment in the hip Fremont
neighborhood of Seattle. Position and compensation DOE. Relocation available.

------
mlspector
OpenReview | Full Stack Developer | Remote, Onsite (Amherst/Boston MA) |

OpenReview is building software for transparent scientific peer review,
advanced review-paper matching systems, and knowledge bases for scientific
communities. We are seeking an experienced full stack developer to join the
dynamic team of software developers working across universities and
nonprofits.

We aim to revolutionize scientific peer review working with machine learning
researchers, open access advocates, and a broad community of open source
developers. Are you excited to build user-facing applications and inspired to
develop new tools for research? Join us!

OpenReview was founded and is lead by Andrew McCallum, natural language
processing researcher, past President of the International Machine Learning
Society, and Distinguished Professor in the College of Information and
Computer Sciences at University of Massachusetts Amherst.

Position Details:

* Amherst, northeast-region location, or remote-friendly

* 4 visits per year to Amherst, possible additional conference or other travel

* Full time employment at Code for Science & Society, which offers full benefits (including healthcare and retirement), other employees & full time contractors work in OR, WA, CO, DC, New Zealand, and Italy.

* Work with experienced software developers, machine learning PhD students, and other open source community members.

See additional details at [https://codeforscience.org/jobs?job=OpenReview-
Developer](https://codeforscience.org/jobs?job=OpenReview-Developer)

To apply, send a resume along with a cover letter detailing your interest in
this role to jobs@openreview.net. We are interviewing candidates on a rolling
basis.

------
gsa_jobs
Gower St Analytics | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | REMOTE (UK
Applicants only)

Gower Street Analytics is a well-funded growing startup doing predictive
analytics and data science in the movie business. We have contracts with major
movie studios that are household names, and we’ve just closed a Series A level
funding round. Our stack includes: Clojure, ClojureScript, Python, R,
JavaScript, Postgres, CouchDB, Docker, RabbitMQ, AWS, Terraform

These are 100% remote positions based anywhere in the UK, but you’re welcome
to work from the London office part of the time should you choose to. We spend
a lot of time pairing remotely using tmux, and are big on coaching and
collaboration in general.

In return you'll get:

\- Over London market salaries for on-site roles, even though we’re fully
remote. We also contribute 2% of your salary to a pension.

\- Knowledge about exactly how your salary is calculated through our
transparent compensation ladder, and what you need to do to progress.

\- Choose your own working environment - you aren’t forced to work in a noisy
open plan office.

\- Go to one “big” and one “small” technical conference each year. There will
also be opportunities to go to film industry conferences from time to time, in
places like Barcelona, Las Vegas, Miami and Hong Kong.

\- Get Wednesday afternoons to work on self-directed projects, individually or
in groups, with the aim of personal improvement and innovation of new
products.

For full job descriptions check out :

[https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-senior-
developers/](https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-senior-developers/)

Or to apply send your CV and a cover letter to techjobs+hn@gower.st

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow,

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/deb6a59e1](https://grnh.se/deb6a59e1)

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c110c3831](https://grnh.se/c110c3831)

Senior Software Engineer - Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c110c3831](https://grnh.se/c110c3831)

Software Engineer in Test (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/5164ee631](https://grnh.se/5164ee631)

Software Engineer - Device Graph Access (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/fc5119481](https://grnh.se/fc5119481)

\-----

------
lebovic
CoreBiome | Software Engineers | Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN | Full-Time | ONSITE
| [https://corebiome.com](https://corebiome.com)

Our company specializes in fast, reliable microbiome analysis using cutting-
edge genomics and informatics. Our unit ensures quick, accurate, and
reproducible data analysis in a secure environment for ever-increasing dynamic
workloads. By facilitating fast and easy data access for our clients, we
expedite advances in scientific knowledge.

You would be working in a few key areas of our code base:

\- Building the API that unifies different portions of our pipeline, internal
tools, and customer portal. This is currently written in Flask.

\- Optimizing the pipeline for speed and reproducibility. The pipeline is
comprised of Python, R, optimized executables and tools, with pytest and
Jenkins for testing.

\- Ensuring data security. Genomic data is personal data, so security is a top
concern with regulatory requirements. Data is stored in S3, with some metadata
in PostgreSQL and MongoDB databases.

Note that we do allow a percentage of REMOTE work.

Interested? We accept two forms of applications:

1\. Google Form at
[https://forms.gle/yVXAku7y5GfXLWLi8](https://forms.gle/yVXAku7y5GfXLWLi8)

2\. Via POST request to [https://corebiome-api.com](https://corebiome-
api.com), with a JSON body containing the string fields "first_name",
"last_name", "email", "phone", and a "urls" list containing any relevant links
(e.g. LinkedIn, resume)

Credit to Phil Freo for the POST request idea.

Feel free to reach out at nlebovic@corebiome.com!

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
kung-foo
Intelecy | Principal UX Developer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE

Intelecy is a fast-growing Norwegian technology company with an international
team of energetic people who are passionate about industrial IoT, machine
learning and software development.

We provide tools to analyze production data from manufacturing and process
industry using machine learning to prevent breakdowns, predict failures,
improve the process and help with root-cause analysis for the manufacturing
industry.

We are hiring for a principal/lead UX developer to lead a team building web
applications for streaming IoT analytics. Our ideal candidate is an
experienced react/redux developer, who has also worked with time-series data
at scale.

Tech stack:

    
    
      - React / Redux
      - ES6
      - Azure / AWS
      - Python / .net / golang
    

Learn more: [https://www.intelecy.com/career](https://www.intelecy.com/career)

Please feel free to ping me directly with any questions
jonathan.camp@intelecy.com | Keybase: 8F1F B151 D565 3923

------
trafficland
TrafficLand | Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time

TrafficLand builds solutions to distribute live traffic video for media,
analytics, and security.

We’re a small, remote-first group with minimal management and good work-life
balance. We’re looking to add an adaptable mid to senior level engineer to our
ranks to help across a range of projects.

Most of our team is located on the US east coast, but we will consider anyone
in the continental US. Minimal travel is required for quarterly team meetings
in Fairfax, VA.

Our stack includes Scala, PostgreSQL, Kafka, Redis, C#/WPF and Rust. The
majority of our applications are written in Scala and leverage Akka, Play
Framework, and Slick. Scala experience is a big plus, but candidates with
experience in other JVM languages, functional programming, or actor model will
be considered. Candidates should have experience with relational databases and
general networking and Linux knowledge. Experience with network video
processing and distribution is also a bonus.

Email resume to careers@trafficland.com to start the conversation!

------
asosso
RealScout | Senior Software Engineer - Data Integration | REMOTE (minimum
5-hour overlap with Pacific US Timezone) | Full-Time RealScout’s goal is to
provide better transparency between real estate agents, brokers, home sellers,
and home buyers to bring efficiency to the $1 trillion residential real estate
marketplace. We're in almost every major metropolitan market in the country
and have many of the largest NYC brokerages on board as part of a Buyer
Graph[1] initiative -- an unprecedented effort for a real estate startup.

A typical week will entail:

\- Ensuring perfect replication of 100+ real estate data feeds with as little
lag as possible

\- Scaling a daily emailer from 100k to 1m personalized sends

\- Augmenting listing data with computer vision, geospatial data, and other
unique insights

THE REQUIREMENTS

\- Experience with medium-to-large data pipelines: implementing, testing, and
deploying

\- Familiarity with Python+Go (bonus points for Ruby)

\- Familiarity with automated unit and integration testing

\- Experience with wide variety of data stores such as PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, and Redshift

\- Experience with one major cloud provider (Google, Azure, AWS). AWS a plus.

THE TEAM

We strive to cultivate thought diversity with candor, empathy, and respect. We
welcome people of different backgrounds, abilities and perspectives.

We look forward to hearing from you! Contact me at anthony at realscout dot
com and visit
[http://learn.realscout.com/about](http://learn.realscout.com/about) for more
info.

[1] [https://nycbuyergraph.com/](https://nycbuyergraph.com/)

------
mdisc
SchooLinks | Austin | Full-time | Onsite or Remote | schoolinks.com

Quickly growing ed tech SaaS company that is changing the way students plan
out their futures. We build student-friendly college and career readiness
tools. Think college search, course planning, career videos, etc. We've got 25
+ different modules.

We're hiring for an experienced full stack engineer and looking for someone
with: \- Django Experience \- React Experience \- Strong interest in the
education space-- basically someone who is passionate about the product and
would want to shape the long term direction of what we're building.

Raised seed funding and healthy revenue coming in, Pre-series A, so lots of
growth potential for this hire.

Job post: [https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/514197-full-stack-
developer...](https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/514197-full-stack-developer-
django-react)

I'll be managing the hiring for this role. Please feel free to reach out to me
with any questions: mike[at]schoolinks.com

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7e228c81?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Dev Ops Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a9203b93-9fd2-42ca-8f17-16cba...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a9203b93-9fd2-42ca-8f17-16cba4d9fa20?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Quality Automation Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/2e04923d-dd27-474f-8415-8da86...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/2e04923d-dd27-474f-8415-8da86561e9c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
ericjswu1
Gainful (W18) | Retention Marketing Lead | Full Time | San Francisco |
[https://gainful.com](https://gainful.com)

Gainful (Gainful.com) makes personalized protein powder, delivered directly to
your doorstep.

We're looking for a Retention Marketing Lead to work at the intersection of
lifecycle marketing, customer experience, and product management. This role is
designed for a creative, but data-driven marketer who would like to get in on
the ground floor of a rapidly growing direct-to-consumer startup (currently 8
full-time employees).

As Retention Marketing Lead, you will be in charge of improving all aspects of
our business that touch churn, LTV, and purchase frequency for our
subscription product.

If you're interested in applying, please email haley@gainful.com.

To learn more:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A6ZAWYTS-
ldusfgUzd73BA0e...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A6ZAWYTS-
ldusfgUzd73BA0ea_CEIV7AhNqIP-4T1o0/edit)

------
rjkeck2
Marlo | Backend Developer | Part-Time | ONSITE / REMOTE | Boston, MA

At Marlo, we are building software tools to bring meetings into the 21st
century. From our Net Meeting Score algorithm to diagnose unproductive
meetings to NLP models giving custom recommendations for meeting facilitators,
we are shipping exciting new features to our customers every week. We are
looking for a part-time backend developer to join us in our quest to make
meetings the best they've ever been.

What You'll Do

-Work directly with the CTO on building new features for our many microservices

-Develop new endpoints and backend functionality for our web applications

-Build for reliability and uptime as we quickly scale our product to thousands of users

-Have the opportunity to work on infrastructure, DevOps, and/or data pipelining if interested

About You

-You love learning. You enjoy experimenting with new technology, including areas with which you might not have experience with yet.

-You have experience in Python web development. Our entire stack is Python-based (Django and Flask) and we want to make sure you can hit the ground running.

-You feel comfortable working as a part-time contributor and can be successful with significant autonomy.

-You want to rid the world of meetings that suck.

Why Marlo?

As Marlo originated out of the MS/MBA program at Harvard, the team has a solid
technical base on top of significant business talent. We will always be an
innovation-focused organization and will continue to build the best software
tools to quantify and improve the meeting space. If you're interested in
joining a fast-growing startup that will change the way people view meetings,
Marlo is the place for you!

~~~
gazzon
Hi. I am Georgy. I found your job post on whoishiring. My linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/georgy-savva-
ba92b4126/](https://linkedin.com/in/georgy-savva-ba92b4126/)

------
acallaghan
Research Bods | Ruby Software Engineers | Leeds, UK | Onsite & part remote

ResearchBods is ‘the customer agency’ - powering software used by thousands of
people every day - driven by curiosity, powered by technology. We partner with
brands, agencies and organisations such as Asda, The National Trust, Coca Cola
and Costa Coffee to deliver customer data and intelligence. By creating a
unique data relationship with customers, we provide the full view on where
they are, what they do and how they think.

The company is profitable and growing rapidly, it’s a very exciting time to be
working here.

You’ll need -

* Strong knowledge in full stack Ruby on Rails.

* Strong knowledge in MySQL.

* Experience developing code for highly available business critical software hosted in public cloud.

* Demonstrable experience of agile working practices, Continuous Integration, GIT Flow, BDD/TDD and modern development patterns and practices.

Apply at [https://www.researchbods.com/senior-fullstack-
engineer/](https://www.researchbods.com/senior-fullstack-engineer/)

------
ayeshamahmood
Arbisoft, Pakistan | Designing and engineering robust software using web and
cloud technologies | On-Site |
[https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/)

Arbisoft is a leading software company of Pakistan. With 400+ talented
engineers, we are ranked # 7 among all sectors and #1 in Software Development
and Services in the Pakistan100 Fastest Growth companies, by AllWorld Network
(allworldlive.com).

If you want to broaden your technical skills, building software that affects
users around the world and working in an environment that thrives on
creativity and product innovation, then be a part of our team and grow with
us. Arbisoft will give you the opportunity to develop further and fulfill your
true potential.

Actively recruiting for:

Full-Stack Engineers (Python/Django/React)

Software Automation Engineers

React Developers

Machine Learning Engineers

DevOps Engineers

To Apply: [https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/) To email:
pod@arbisoft.com

------
APTrecruiter
Mastercard/APT | Systems Administrator | Arlington, VA |

Our Systems Administrators work on a collaborative, agile team environment to
support Mastercard/APT’s global data centers, providing scalable, secure, and
stable infrastructure for both our employees and our customers. You will be
joining a team whose goals include developing a cloud agnostic deployment
model, migrating production data centers, and embracing hybrid deployments. In
this role, you will be given the ownership and resources to solve challenging
technical problems. Our Systems Administrators have the opportunity to build a
long-term and exciting career in a dynamic technology oriented and rapidly
growing organization.

APPLY HERE [https://mastercard.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CorporateCare...](https://mastercard.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CorporateCareers/job/Arlington-Virginia/Systems-Administrator---Platforms--
Data---Services_R-78134)

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Infrastructure Engineer; London
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * Quantitative Developer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend, UX-Design | On-Site| www.alasco.de Alasco
helps construction companies complete projects on time and budget. We
digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution by offering a
cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on the world. We
are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold for 80m in
2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. We're looking for Frontend
Devs (onsite) as well as a SaaS UX designer (onsite, must have ton of SaaS
experience). More at [https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/)
Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is
English. We're 16 people right now, wanna be the 17th? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder)

------
nkrumm
UW Department of Laboratory Medicine | Data Scientist | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) |
Full-Time

Our department maintains all clinical testing and laboratory operations at the
UW Medical Center, from sample collection to analysis and final reporting. We
employ over 900 people and handle 30 million tests each year. In parallel, we
research, develop and operationalize novel diagnostics in genomics, mass
spectrometry, flow cytometry and automated imaging.

We are looking for a data scientist who will provide analytical and
infrastructure support to our lab. You'll work with the department's faculty,
laboratory staff and software programmers to develop our data warehouse,
ETL/analysis pipelines and our front-end reporting tools.

Our stack: Primarily R, python, and SQL. We run on mixed (HIPAA compliant) AWS
and local infrastructure.

\-------------

Why UW Lab Medicine?

‣ You'll impact patient care through improvements to the quality, accuracy and
precision of our laboratory tests. Our department prides itself in innovation
and we are highly motivated to bring on new solutions that improve our
clinical service.

‣ You'll gain experience with "real world", highly complex and interesting
data directly from our laboratory and clinical data streams.

‣ You'll interface with a wide range of users and stakeholders, all of who are
committed to the UW's "Patients are First" aim.

\-------------

Feel free to contact me at nkrumm@uw.edu with [hnjob] in the subject line or
see our official listing at:
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&szOrderID=166120)

------
darkstor3
Darkstore | Multiple roles in Engineering, Product Management, & Design | Full
Time | San Francisco | Onsite

Darkstore is changing the way ecommerce products are delivered. Fulfillment
and logistics is complicated, which is why we started Darkstore to make it
simple and easy. We've created a nationwide logistics network to enable same-
day delivery of products for companies like Nike.

Darkstore works by exploiting excess capacity in storage facilities, malls and
bodegas and enables them to be fulfillment centers with just a smartphone. The
idea is that brands without local inventory can store it in a Darkstore and
then ship out same-day. Darkstore charges brands across three areas:
fulfillment, storage and delivery.

We closed a $7.5M Series A in January 2019 and are hiring multiple people for
Eng, Product, & Design.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/darkstore?lever-
via=N-sw6B_q5A](https://jobs.lever.co/darkstore?lever-via=N-sw6B_q5A)

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | www.sonder.som Sonder is
transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the operating system
for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at the core of
powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel and we are the
first to do it. Our software powers everything from running our
warehouse/supply chain for furniture and consumables, to managing housekeeping
operations, to a fantastic booking and guest experience. It's Airbnb, Doordash
and Amazon fulfillment systems all under one roof!

All openings: [https://grnh.se/7b42419a2](https://grnh.se/7b42419a2)

Senior Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/75babe9e2](https://grnh.se/75babe9e2)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2981a7052](https://grnh.se/2981a7052)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/)

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining
the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists.” Security costs U.S. companies over $200B a year and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours. We have
robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast moving team
- we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months! We are 40+
people now and are looking for folks who are scrappy, collaborative, excited,
and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with the rest of our team. To
see more about our values and company culture, visit
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/)

Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or visit the links below:

* All Open Roles: [https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/)

* Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5..).

* Security Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a..).

* Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/17b3d320-ccf0-4dc5-bc78...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/17b3d320-ccf0-4dc5-bc78..).

------
mlealf
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA & Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-
to...](https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-
accounts](https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-
microservices](https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/2018-in-
review/](https://segment.com/blog/2018-in-review/)

\- [https://open.segment.com](https://open.segment.com)

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly marta ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Positions: Full-
Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator / Scientist Overview:
Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A startup.

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Senior Product Manager:
[https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
jalger40
Valkyrie Trading | Senior Software Engineer - Back-End (C++/Linux), Front-End
(C#/Windows) or Full-Stack| Chicago, IL | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.valkyrietrading.com/](https://www.valkyrietrading.com/)

Valkyrie is a derivatives trading firm. We believe people work best when they
are free to pursue their ideas.

We are not burdened with bureaucracy, politics, or artificial restrictions. We
trust our team with a lot of responsibility and a high degree of autonomy.

We are looking for Developers that value initiative, imagination and
collaboration. We are currently a team of 35 and growing!

We offer: -A Competitive Compensation Package -Competitive Benefits
-Relocation Assistance -And Much More!

If you have further questions, please contact me at
jessica.alger@valkyrietrading.com.

Apply Here: [https://www.valkyrietrading.com/careers/senior-software-
engi...](https://www.valkyrietrading.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

------
scwhitty101
Moixa Energy | Embedded Software Engineering | City of London EC1 | Full time
permament | Competitive compensation based on experience | Details and contact
found here
[https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/](https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/)

We're a fast growing, well funded startup in the renewable energy sector. We
develop smart energy storage technology and home-optimisation systems working
to control and optimise energy consumption for homes and electric vehicles. We
use the latest technologies in IoT development. You’ll be contributing to our
innovative, forward thinking team culture, and will be involved in the design
and development of our latest technologies.

What we're looking for in a candidate:

\- Rust, C++ 14/17 or Python

\- Experience with application development for linux distributions.

\- Bash skills.

You should be:

\- Happy working in teams

\- Motivated and enthusiastic, with an eye for detail and "get it done"
attitude

\- Able to work in central London office minimum of 4 days per week

All levels of experience will be considered.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $13m from NEA, Pitango, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. If you are
looking to join a fast-growing, mission-driven company, and want to make a
lasting impact on our organization and the manufacturing industry, we'd love
to talk to you. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we
are looking to bring folks on in: - SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable
monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment \- SRE/DevOps:
Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS experience - will
consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest and experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
jakelear
Arcadia Power | Senior Rails Engineer, Front End Engineer | Washington, DC |
Full-Time | On-site or Remote

Arcadia Power is a fast-growing technology company that is revolutionizing the
utility industry. At Arcadia Power, we’re guided by a common purpose: We
believe in a future that is powered by 100% renewable energy. Our team is
building the utility of the future - one that breaks down the barriers to
clean energy access and puts customers first. Arcadia Power users all over the
country choose clean energy, save with solar power, lower their utility bills
and track their impact every day. We make choosing clean energy easy for
everyone.

Our stack includes a central Rails platform with React clients powered by a
GraphQL service layer.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Rails Engineer - Front-end / JavaScript Engineer

Check out our job listings at:
[https://www.arcadiapower.com/careers/](https://www.arcadiapower.com/careers/)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ Data Engineer| Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-8 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 9 million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for engineers with at least 3 years of experience, that want to
work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
atiffany
Stitch Labs | Full-stack JavaScript: Node + React | San Francisco | Full-time

As a full-stack engineer at Stitch Labs, you will be part of a passionate,
rapidly-growing team of engineers solving complex problems at scale.

From syncing 1000s of products and orders per second, to automating entire
online businesses, we are the team that is solving the most interesting
problems in commerce today.

A few tech-focused initiatives underway right now include Dockerizing
production to perfectly match development, migrating a legacy system to a new
API with the help of TDD, and accelerating tests to improve build speed on CI.

We need your help with:

• Building integrations between our API and physical inventory warehouse APIs

• Adding new features to our inventory management product

• Beginning the migration of an Angular front-end to React

Please only apply if you meet these requirements:

• At least 2 years professional experience with Node

• At least 1 year professional experience with React or Angular

To apply, please send the following to eng-recruiting@stitchlabs.com:

1) Your resume

2) A brief story describing the professional engineering achievement you are
most proud of in your career

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut
train station, which is a 45 minute ride to New York City.

Apply Online Here:

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/progr...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/programmer---compliance-
technology/job?mobile=false&width=875&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco
& Palo Alto | ONSITE | [https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote quite conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([https://happyfuncorp.com](https://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently seeking:

\- good Rails, React, WordPress, and .NET developers, as well as excellent
technical project managers. We prefer people with a reasonable amount of
experience under their belt, but there are always exceptions.

\- a couple of excellent, principal-level, general-specialist software
engineers who are comfortable leading tech teams, helping to identify and
solve clients' real (as opposed to reported) problems, architecting solutions
from scratch, refactoring existing codebases, putting out occasional fires,
and moving fairly seamlessly from one project / language / framework to
another.

We do web and app (and occasionally some blockchain) development for a panoply
of clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new startups -- right now the
distribution is roughly 50-50 -- and we pay well.

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, was wondering if you have an email address to discuss and learn more
about some of these openings?

I saw that you have an opening for folks who know some python/Django as recent
as your (February 2019) posting.. thanks

------
kvgian
Oscar Health | Senior Product Designer, Senior Product Manager, Product
Manager | New York & Los Angeles | ONSITE |
[https://www.hioscar.com/ny](https://www.hioscar.com/ny)

Oscar Health believes that healthcare should be easy, streamlined and
transparent.

The driven people who make up Oscar’s teams come from all over, with
backgrounds as technology leaders, policy makers, and beyond. And they all
have one thing in common – the desire to make a frustrating system more human
and more friendly. You don’t have to have experience in health care – you just
have to want to fix it. Ready to rebuild health care? Check out our job
openings.

Senior Product Designer, Internal Tools (New York) -
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91)

Product Designer, Growth (New York) -
[https://grnh.se/598ef48b1](https://grnh.se/598ef48b1)

Product Designer, Drugs & Benefits (New York) -
[https://grnh.se/ca27abb31](https://grnh.se/ca27abb31)

Senior Product Designer, Communications Platform (Los Angeles) -
[https://grnh.se/643a091a1](https://grnh.se/643a091a1)

Senior Product Manager, Search (New York) -
[https://grnh.se/98f532b11](https://grnh.se/98f532b11)

Product Manager, Insurance Platform (New York) -
[https://grnh.se/c59d4a5a1](https://grnh.se/c59d4a5a1)

Please also take a look at other careers we have available here -
[https://grnh.se/70faaeed1](https://grnh.se/70faaeed1)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Software
Engineer | Interns | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Software
Engineer \- Summer Core Infrastructure Intern

To learn more about these positions, please visit our Careers page.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
wholien
Affirm ([https://www.affirm.com/](https://www.affirm.com/)) | Engineers /
Engineering Managers / Ops / Analytics / Sales / Product / HR / Recruiting /
Design / Strategy

San Francisco / NYC New York / Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Fulltime / Interns

Affirm offers services that empower consumers to advance their financial well-
being. Affirm was started by Max Levchin (PayPal CTO, Chairman of Yelp,
Founder of Slide , HVF) with the goal of revolutionizing the banking industry
to be more accountable and accessible to consumers.

Peloton, Casper, Wayfair, Warby Parker, Walmart, and countless other companies
use us as their financing partner.

Checkout all roles we're hiring for:
[https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE](https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE)

Tech stack: Python, Flask, AWS, Javascript & React frontend, Spark, Java &
ObjC/Swift for mobile

Some perks / benefits:

\- competitive salary + equity

\- health/ dental/ vision insurance

\- unlimited time off (people take an average of 4 weeks off per year)

\- learning and development budget - transportation stipend

\- fitness stipend

\- phone stipend

\- stipend to use Affirm products so you know the experience from a user
standpoint

\- 1 audiobook through Audible per month, plus 1 physical book per quarter

\- free lunch and dinner at the office

Come help us build honest and transparent financial products that help people!

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE](https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza enables solar home energy systems and other life-changing products to
be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach millions more. We are hiring in San
Francisco and in Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://queueco.com](http://queueco.com)

Queueco is a proprietary trading firm that engages in both conventional as
well as cutting-edge alternative markets. Our strategies run 24/7 without
manual intervention powered by low-latency infrastructure and the latest
machine learning techniques. We're a meritocratic and lean team of highly-
motivated scientists and developers and as such value technical ability more
than politics: what matters is how good your code is, not how well you sell
yourself. We spend no time dealing with clients, customers or investors and
instead focus on growing our business by building better technology.

If this sounds interesting to you please have a look at our current Software
Engineering and Machine Learning opportunities:

[https://queueco.workable.com](https://queueco.workable.com)

Rights to work in the UK required, no visa sponsor.

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | ONSITE, VISA

Universe is building a global-scale live events company. We provide ticketing
services to tens of thousands of live events throughout the world. From
Blizzard Entertainment's Blizzcon to TechCrunch Disrupt.

We are actively looking for Full Stack and Senior Full Stack Developers. A
successful candidate has:

* Experience with web servers (especially patterns-based frameworks like Ruby on Rails)

* Experience with a modern frontend web stack (React, Babel, Webpack, Flow/Typescript, ES6, Redux)

* Experience with standards: ESPECIALLY i18n and a11y

* Excitement about shipping code, automation, and testing!

We are also actively hiring a Sales Engineer, Senior Product Manager, and a
Senior Product Designer. For all positions, apply here:
[https://careers.universe.com/#open-
positions](https://careers.universe.com/#open-positions) You can also send me
an email (in profile).

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

------
kpaulmcdonald
G Adventures | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE |
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers](https://www.gadventures.com/careers)

G Adventures is a small group adventure travel company headquartered in
Toronto, Canada. We want you to be a part of our award-winning culture. With
28 offices around the globe (and counting), we’ve got an international team
dedicated to changing lives.

We're currently looking for a Financial Systems Manager in our Toronto office
to oversee the team that develops and maintains all financial software
systems. Ensuring system stability, uptime, performance, and high customer
satisfaction are key metrics for success.

You can review the job posting or apply online by following this link:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/positions/a3R1O0000019wO...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/positions/a3R1O0000019wOuUAI-
manager-financial-systems/)

------
Nilef
Lloyds Banking Group | Everything - Full-stack/Javascript, DevOps, Node/React,
COBOL, Java, .NET, Quality Engineers, Product Managers, UX, Scrum Masters |
Edinburgh, Scotland | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.lloydsbankinggroup.com/careers](https://www.lloydsbankinggroup.com/careers)

We're turning the UK's biggest finance company into the UK's biggest tech
company and our Edinburgh-based Engineering Hub is growing fast. We're made a
big shift to become a software engineering led org and now we're rapidly
expanding our Scottish presence as we tackle gaps in UK retirement plans and
change our approach to doing business

I'm currently hiring for pretty much all roles across our labs, from
Node/React Engineers all the way to Mainframe Engineers and Data Scientists.
Also looking for PMs, Scrum Masters and UX designers.

If you want to hear more, Drop me a line: nile<dot>frater@lloydsbanking.com

~~~
amondal
Any visa sponsorship opportunities for US citizens?

~~~
Nilef
Not at the minute, apologies!

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF or Paris | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for national healthcare systems in
developing countries. Our work is used by governments and institutions that
provide services for over 130 million people. In the past year, we've helped
governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to natural disasters, and
allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare spending.

Our goal is to help policymakers make data-driven decisions. We're building
early warning systems for disease outbreaks, automatically detecting low-
quality data, and developing other ways to identify and visualize the most
effective health interventions across entire countries.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, critical systems.

Apply here:
[https://www.zenysis.com/#careers](https://www.zenysis.com/#careers)

------
songchang
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite Visa XFER OK|
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack: Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

Mobile: React Native, Apollo

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

CI: GitHub, Buildkite

Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
lizatlaunch
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Product Designer | Marketing Designer |
Sr Brand Designer | Product Manager | DevOps Engineer | Data Engineer | Data
Engineer Team Lead | Integration Engineer | full-time | cannot sponsor new
visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster.

You'll join a small team from companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub,
and you'll have an immediate impact with our product and customers. Our
platform serves over 100 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies we
use include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and
NATS.

If you're interested please apply here for these and any of our other
engineering positions:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers/](https://launchdarkly.com/careers/)

~~~
sachinag
I have a lot of internet points on this website, so you should trust me when I
say that this is the best company I have ever worked for and you should join.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior .Net Engineer & Senior Front End Engineer| FULL TIME |
WROCLAW, POLAND Onsite with some REMOTE working possible
|[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/) Tigerspike is a digital
Services company with a mission to 'Improve people's lives through
technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each creating web &
mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries, with clients
such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield.

If you want the opportunity to widen your scope and pick up new technologies
and cross train in new platforms/ frameworks in a global company with travel
opportunities then get in touch: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more
info here:
[https://tigerspike.com/contact/wroclaw/](https://tigerspike.com/contact/wroclaw/)

------
jarofgreen
Open Data Services Co-op | Developer | United Kingdom | Remote, Part-time,
Full-Time

Open Data Services is an established workers co-operative delivering
sustainable support for world-changing open data projects, including the Open
Contracting Data Standard, the 360Giving open philanthropy initiative, the
International Aid Transparency Initiative (IATI), Open Referral and the
Beneficial Ownership Data Standard.

We’re an interdisciplinary team, with developers, analysts and researchers
working together to create tools and services that help organisations publish
and use open data for social change.

Since we started in 2015 we’ve grown from 4 to 16 staff and co-operative
members, providing family-friendly and flexible working. We’re creating a
great place to work, whilst contributing to open data impacts across the
world.

We are currently hiring for a developer!

Details at:
[http://opendataservices.coop/jobs/](http://opendataservices.coop/jobs/)

I’ve been here for a year and it’s a great place to work; as a workers co-op
we genuinely care about each others work/life balance and there is the
opportunity to get involved in all levels around the work and the co-op.
Technically, we use a wide range of actual code stuff (see the ad) and there
is the opportunity to get involved in and shape our code working practices.

If you have questions, please email the address in the job advert. If you
prefer, you can also email me personally on james.baster at our domain.

We have a very open application process as we are aware not everyone has come
through the traditional university and degree process, and we take diversity
seriously (for example, we anonymise written applications to try and avoid
bias.)

If you want to apply, see the job ad - closing 9am on 15th April 2019

------
glorithm
Tread | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://tread.io/](https://tread.io/)

Tread's mission is to help large construction companies better hire and manage
their subcontractors by providing them with streamlined and automated tools.
We are looking for

\- multiple software engineers,

\- a data engineer

who will help us disrupt the construction space. Our primary stack is React /
Go / GraphQL / Postgres.

Checkout the video from our TechStars Toronto presentation last year.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFy3w1dqjl8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFy3w1dqjl8)

If you are interested in learning more, reach us at careers at Tread.io or you
can check out our AngelList -
[https://angel.co/tread/jobs](https://angel.co/tread/jobs) or
[https://tread.io/careers/](https://tread.io/careers/)

------
malz
Roadster | Backend & Data Engineer | Palo Alto, San Francisco

Roadster is modernizing the painful process of buying a new or used car. Our
software allows dealers to offer fully online shopping with a modern user
experience, transparent pricing and home delivery. We've raised serious
funding, serve hundreds of dealers, have nearly 100 employees and are starting
to grow outside the US and sign direct deals with carmakers such as Lexus and
Audi.

We're hiring a backend engineer with deep knowledge of SQL to contribute to
our Postgres/Rails stack. Background or experience in analytics is a plus, as
well as a CS degree or equivalent and 2+ years of work experience. Our team is
small so you'll be owning your projects right away. Our PA office is a
converted body shop with a rollup garage door.

[https://roadster.com/about/careers](https://roadster.com/about/careers)

Email me at mike at roadster dot com for more details!

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free. To learn more about
who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is the right place for
you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

-Lead iOS Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Please email us your resume or Github to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
veeva
Veeva Systems | Pleasanton, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.veeva.com/](https://www.veeva.com/)

We are the leader in cloud software for pharma and biotech industries. Our
customers improve and extend human life -- they are doing critical research
and development bringing new medicines and products to market. Their products
are used everyday by billions of people around the world. We want to make
these industries faster, more proactive, and agile; ultimately changing the
way people live, and for the better.

Tech stack: Java, React, AWS, Docker, MySQL.

We have a beautiful campus for our employees, providing free healthy lunches
and snacks, onsite fitness classes, and employee development and learning
opportunities.

We are hiring across the stack: [https://www.veeva.com/meet-
veeva/careers/engineering/](https://www.veeva.com/meet-
veeva/careers/engineering/)

------
VSrobotics
Vicarious Surgical | Hardware, Electrical, Embedded, Controls, and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Vicarious Surgical virtually transports surgeons inside the patient using a
combination of robotics and VR. With our innovative system, we seek to improve
the lives of patients, enhance the ability of surgeons, and expand worldwide
access to high-quality care. We're looking to grow our team of talented people
as we continue to drive the new future of surgery.

Vicarious is a series A startup backed by Gates Ventures, Khosla Ventures,
Innovation Endeavors, and AME Cloud Ventures. We're looking for a range of
talent to work on hardware, electronics, controls, firmware, and systems/VR
software which is used to control a novel complex robotic device.

For more information, take a look at
[https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers](https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers)
or email jobs@vicarioussurgical.com

------
qth10
Thanx | SF, DEN, Remote | Principal Engineer | ONSITE/REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://www.thanx.com/careers/job/1466586/](https://www.thanx.com/careers/job/1466586/)

Americans spend more than $5 trillion on restaurants, retail, and services
each year. Nearly 90% of those transactions happen in a physical store. Data
is king. Online it powers personalized customer experiences and product
recommendations. Offline, however, it’s still 1999. Brands are blind to their
customers, causing them to spend more and more money on “megaphone” marketing.
No wonder brick-and-mortar stores are being left behind.

In a nutshell, Thanx ingests data, provides insights, enables actions to drive
growth in the business. Thanx is backed by some of the best investors in the
world — Sequoia Capital, Icon Ventures, and Andy Rachleff (CEO Wealthfront,
cofounder Benchmark Capital), to name a few. Thanx Engineering Yes, we have an
app you can download. The power of Thanx is massively scalable data pipelines,
microservices that power four 9s uptime, intelligent purchase normalization,
and matching algorithms — we don’t show that stuff off publicly.

Here’s more on who we are:

• Team: early engineers at AWS, Cloudera, Climate, Zenefits, Okta. Experience
from startups and successful product companies like Google, Facebook, Intuit,
Disney. This is an elite Eng team, period.

• Growth: 10x YOY data growth; $100M+ delivered to merchants; 200% team
growth; modern, rapidly-evolving platform.

• Tech: scalable, reliable, high-throughput, low-latency backend systems;
beautiful, performant, responsive UIs; user-friendly mobile apps.

• Culture: data-driven decision-making, risk-taking, no hierarchy,
collaboration & shared responsibility, testing, and continuous improvement. As
a remote-friendly team, we have flexible work hours.

------
TERAKI
TERAKI | Multiple roles | Berlin, Germany | Full time onsite | VISA |
www.teraki.com

About the company: Teraki’s software is a key driver for scaling of Insurance,
Predictive Maintenance and Autonomous Driving Applications by enabling access
to more qualitative data.

Teraki begins doing so, by identifying the most relevant data already at the
embedded side and transmits this data in the proven most compact form
possible. This is done while maintaining the customers key KPIs based on the
latest state of the art AI data processing schemes.

We are currently looking for:

\- a Data Scientist to work on Telematics data

\- Backend Software Engineer – Python Developer

\- Software Engineer – Computer Vision (C++)

\- Technical Writer - Freelance

\- Test Engineer – Working Student

\- UX/UI Designer – Freelance/Part time

Our offer to you:

\- A modern office in the heart of Berlin

\- a competitive salary package

\- We value every employees opinion and you'll have considerable freedom in
when, where and how you work

To find out more and to apply please visit
[https://teraki.com/jobs/](https://teraki.com/jobs/)

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | Software Engineering (Data Engineering, Machine Learning) |
New York, USA | Full-time | Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, and Box Group

We are looking for a Software Engineer to help us scale our data product
across data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class
ETL pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a
meaningful impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past
experience in working with data at scale (e.g., Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop,
Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our predictive modeling efforts, data collection, and ETL to
help build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

To learn more, please go to:
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/).
If you're interested, please reach out to team@ribbonhealth.com!

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
danscanopy
Canopy ([https://canopy.cr/](https://canopy.cr/)) | Mobile & ML Engineers |
Boston, MA | Full Time / Onsite

We're building a really great privacy-first discovery platform with some
amazing people and are looking for help building our app and service.
[https://canopy.cr/blog/lets-fix-the-internet-
together/](https://canopy.cr/blog/lets-fix-the-internet-together/) &
[https://www.cnet.com/news/sick-of-facebook-stalking-you-
this...](https://www.cnet.com/news/sick-of-facebook-stalking-you-this-startup-
wants-to-reinvent-personalization/) tell our story

Please mail me directly dans@canopy.cr or visit
[https://canopy.cr/#workwithus](https://canopy.cr/#workwithus) to apply.

Happy spring to you all, etc.

------
apepe
Authorea / Atypon | Full stack engineer | Full time | New York Area, Remote
ok.

We're looking for a web developer / engineer to work on a modern Open Research
publishing platform for scholarly and scientific content. NYC-area ideal but
open to remote positions. Competitive salary and benefits.

Requirements: \- 5+ years of web development experience. Our stack: Rails,
React + Redux, Redis, PostgreSQL, Faye, and Resque \- DevOps and AWS
experience a plus. \- History of completing projects on time and to spec \- A
great team player with a positive attitude willing to help the team accomplish
ambitious goals

About us: We're part of an emerging technology ecosystem for open science and
modern publishing. We are researchers, engineers, designers, and product
people. Our goal is to advance substantially the pace of scientific
publishing. We are excited about making science more open, transparent,
collaborative, reproducible, data-driven, and web-based.

Email: jobs@authorea.com

------
Neablis
Elevate Security | Software Engineers, DevOps | Berkeley, Montreal | Onsite,
Full-time

Human error accounts for 90% of security breaches. But to help employees stand
up to sophisticated hackers, security teams have had to rely on mind-numbing,
one-size-fits-all video training delivered once a year. Security folks hate
rolling it out, and employees hate taking it. Using big data we identify
organizations strongest links and help create a People-powered security
program to stop security breaches.

Our technology stack includes Python, Django/Flask, AWS, Postgres,
React/Redux. We just raised our series A and are looking to grow fast!

We are currently hiring for Senior Software Engineers and DevOps developers in
both our Berkeley and Montreal offices. Either apply through our careers page
or directly at mitchell [at] elevatesecurity.com

[https://elevatesecurity.com/careers-2/](https://elevatesecurity.com/careers-2/)

~~~
nullz3r0
What are your qualifications for the DevOps position? I am a huge
security/privacy advocate and geek out with anything security related.

------
bronson
Elicit [http://elicitinsights.com](http://elicitinsights.com) | Senior
Technology Consultant | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs technologists! We're an established consultancy building an elite
team of technology architects to pair with our top notch data scientists.
Together we solve our clients’ biggest customer and employee insight problems.
If you have experience with data and analytical systems and can share that
knowledge with geeks, nerds, and suits, we need you.

[http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consult...](http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack:

R, Python, git, github, slack, email, Excel, PowerPoint (those last two might
be negatives...), and all the technology used by our big clients.

Remote: We are office-free so you'll either work from home or the client site
(usually 4-6 days of travel per month).

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, do you have an email address to learn more about these openings also do
you have any positions available as it relates to Python development? Thanks

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers, & More | NYC New
York, New York Squarespace is hiring! Come help us build a more beautiful web.
We can't get engineers, designers, or Senior PMs in the door fast enough to
keep up with our exciting road map: we're pushing the limits of what can be
done with a CMS, building tools for small business owners to make money
online, and working on all manner of business and marketing tools to empower
our customers to succeed.

We have a beautiful office in West Village and the perks you'd expect from a
profitable startup: excellent health, vision, & dental, dog friendly, catered
lunch, snacks on snacks. We also have a culture driven by ideals, a focus on
design that's unparalleled, and perhaps the most beautiful office in
Manhattan.

Apply using my referral link:
[https://grnh.se/dn27gt1](https://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
syllableai
Company: syllable.ai

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Location: REMOTE or ONSITE (Sunnyvale, Bay Area, CA)

Email: andrew@syllable.ai

Technologies: AI/ML NLP, Python, node, react / redux, aws, docker

Syllable is making AI affordable for healthcare companies. We build natural
language AI models and conversational interfaces to improve patient engagement
and outreach. Our primary products focus on website based chat-bots and call
center voice bots, built on top of a real time classifier. We’re in production
and working with large hospital systems.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be given autonomy and full stack
ownership of projects, and be included in all aspects of product development.
In addition, you will shape the technical infrastructure to support a robust
system capable of handling tens of thousands of users a day.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

~~~
gazzon
Hi. I am Georgy. I found this position on whoishiring. Would be glad to tell
you more about my experience and hear from you. Email: g89250741413@gmail.com
My Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/georgy-savva-
ba92b4126/](https://linkedin.com/in/georgy-savva-ba92b4126/)

------
cyanbane
Fusionetics | Junior Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA (Remote) | Full-time

At Fusionetics we are moving the needle on the health of millions of people.
From elite athletes to people who sit in front of computers all day our
solutions help reduce pain, improve performance, and speed up injury recovery.

We are a R.O.W.E, remote-assumed product team that has built and supports web
and mobile applications used by people throughout the world. (A partial client
list: [http://fusionetics.com/about](http://fusionetics.com/about) )

This is a great growth opportunity for someone early in a promising career to
work with a highly-focused team. More details about the position and contact
info here:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/166J9AKVOmPTboLEqzvre_lx_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/166J9AKVOmPTboLEqzvre_lx_crfVLRgIp4O1-Y3z96E/edit?usp=sharing)

------
nlakin
Voltus | Backend/Full Stack Engineer | NY/Remote | Full-Time

We are a team of engineers and energy experts working to get our customers
paid for using less energy. We work with large energy consumers to identify
demand response and distributed energy resources. We aggregate those resources
into virtual power plants that we sell to utilities and other buyers in
wholesale energy markets, splitting the revenue with our customers. Our
virtual power plants are cleaner and cheaper than the coal and oil plants they
replace. Along the way we have to solve the hard system reliability problem of
making hundreds of commercial and industrial sites behave like a single,
reliable power producer.

Check out our posts for more on our company, the role, and the stack:

[https://www.voltus.co/join-our-team/#section-
engineering](https://www.voltus.co/join-our-team/#section-engineering)

------
lordnacho
Interdax | Senior Blockchain Engineer | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time
| [https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Interdax is a 3rd generation exchange for blockchain-based assets (bitcoin,
ethereum, and other cryptocurrencies). Our team comes from top HFTs and
exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known firms in the
blockchain space.

If you want to join a team of enthusiastic engineers (60% of us coming from
HN) and believe in the long-term promise of crypto, don’t hesitate to reach
out.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary ($120k-$180k/year)
    
      Profit Sharing (0.15 - 0.25%)
    
      Fully remote position
    
      Startup Culture
    
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
    
      Team getaways
    

Apply at [https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/38ee3f63e69f01-senior-
blockchai...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/38ee3f63e69f01-senior-blockchain-
engineer)

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineer, Full-time | Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote
| [https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

AdQuick is like AirBnb for Outdoor Advertising. Our mission is to make outdoor
ads (e.g. billboards, transit ads, etc.) easy to both buy and measure.

We are an early-stage startup: we're 2.5 years old, we have 26 people total
and an engineering team of 10. The founding team consists of startup veterans
who were early employees at Instacart. We've raised 3M in funding from Garry
Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized Capital.

We have all kinds of interesting problems to solve:

* Building a consumer-grade product experience for marketers planning/buying/executing outdoor ad campaigns that includes searching, sorting, filtering, grouping, tagging, commenting, etc.

* Mapping: efficiently displaying 1M+ points on a map, integrating census & other data onto maps with visualizations

* Analytics tools: e.g. pulling data from our customers' ads accounts (e.g. AdWords, FB Ads), to visualize the impact of their outdoor ad campaigns

* Coordinating things in the real world around printing design assets and installing billboards

* And much, much more

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar technologies

\- 3+ years experience in working on production systems

\- People who want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership, having a
big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
khushrushahi
Notch | Senior Engineer for Core Team | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time | On-Site |
www.notchtechnologies.com

Notch develops a new kind of RF material that will revolutionize the wireless
industry. Notch is a Techstars company founded by MIT engineers in 2018. We
are currently funded through SBIR grants.

You will join the core team of an early stage startup and help with all
aspects of product development, customer discovery and management. We haven’t
taken VC money (apart from Techstars) and are funded through government
contracts, so your compensation package will be very competitive. More details
here- [https://bit.ly/2UpHvt6](https://bit.ly/2UpHvt6)

Skills: Altium, SolidWorks, Python, Electromagnetic simulation software
experience (COMSOL, HFSS etc.), Soldering + rework, RF + general test
equipment experience, Linux.

Must be a U.S citizen or permanent resident seeking citizenship

If interested, email your resume at info@notchtechnologies.com

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and
attractions helps people find the most exciting experiences worldwide. Using
technology to change the way travellers find and book activities to do, and
explore their destination.

We are a customer focused data driven company and are ramping up our
engineering capacity. To find out more about how we work and what we get up to
visit [https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Looking for: iOS Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers
| DevOps | Machine Learning Engineers | Front-End Engineers | Back-End
Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers | Engineering Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE/remote in Florianópolis,
Brazil. AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team
of awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re
passionate about building products that increase human agency (especially once
BCI takes off)!

Gotta have:

\- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience - Clean Code, Unit Tests - Real agile
experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme Programming) - Growth
mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck)

Bonus Points for:

\- Experience managing clients and client relationships - Rails - TypeScript -
Angular - Mobile development - React Native, Ionic, Swift

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
lukeholder
Craft CMS (Pixel & Tonic) | Bend, OR | REMOTE |
[https://craftcms.com](https://craftcms.com)

Pixel & Tonic, the team behind Craft CMS, is looking for an experienced
Commerce Developer. The ideal candidate can overlap at least 4-5 hours a day
with AWST business hours, and has a background in ecommerce development.

At Pixel & Tonic we work hard to create tools and software that developers
love using. We are looking for a developer that enjoys tough development
challenges and working both independently and collaboratively. All members of
the Pixel & Tonic team participate in customer support and help to shape the
future of our products.

More details on the position: [https://www.workwithcraft.com/jobs/craft-
commerce-developer](https://www.workwithcraft.com/jobs/craft-commerce-
developer)

jobs@craftcms.com to apply or luke@craftcms.com with any questions.

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima works on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality.
Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: GCP, BigQuery, Python, Kubernetes, React, D3.js,
ElasticSearch, C/C++

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* UX Designer

* Full Stack Engineer

* Data Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
bencmbrook
Transcend ([https://transcend.io](https://transcend.io)) | San Francisco, CA |
Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite People deserve control over their
personal data. Transcend builds data privacy infrastructure that empowers
individuals to reclaim control of their data and helps companies comply with
global data privacy laws. We’re well funded by renowned venture capital firms
including Accel, and are already attracting interest from some of the most
iconic brands in the world.

Our stack is Node, React, GraphQL, Terraform, and Postgres.

We’re hiring engineers that want to work on an important product. We believe
that turning the principles of data privacy into exercisable human rights is
one of the most high-impact ways we can spend our time.

Read more here:
docs.google.com/document/d/1VhF5s_hFAZ5Rg9m7gq9ObPiP1M2WovP92OEXz3hxVV4

Join us! Email ben+hn@transcend.io or apply here: jobs.lever.co/transcend

------
335buster
Buster | Jr. Full Stack Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | New York, NY

Buster is an online platform for booking group ground transportation. We have
a sophisticated pricing and booking tool built and a big pool of quality
vendors taking our trips. We’re in the midst of bringing a technology solution
to an $11 billion industry that’s basically offline without our platform. We
have a small team of developers with lots of work to go around. As we grow,
you’ll, by default, find yourself as a leader in a multi-million dollar
company.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails, vanilla JS/jquery, and built on Heroku
(although we’re migrating to AWS).

Our offices are in New York, NY and Chicago, IL.

Apply here: [https://buster.freshteam.com/jobs/hTx36rmFpsaH/jr-full-
stack...](https://buster.freshteam.com/jobs/hTx36rmFpsaH/jr-full-stack-
developer?source=YComb_3000052931&medium=Advertisement_3000049059)

------
alana_simondata
Simon Data | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite/Remote

We're a customer data platform with a fully-integrated marketing cloud.
Simon’s platform empowers businesses to leverage enterprise-scale big data and
machine learning to power customer communications in any channel. Simon’s
unique approach allows brands to develop incredible personalization
capabilities without needing to build and maintain massive bespoke data
infrastructure.

Our culture is rooted in organizational transparency, empowering individuals,
and an attitude of getting things done. If you want to be a valuable
contributor on a team that cultivates these core values we would love to hear
from you.

Remote roles we're hiring for: data scientist, engineering manager, full stack
engineer, software engineer - infrastructure

Check out other roles we're hiring for:
[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers)

------
seyeong_aws
AWS Managed Services | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Full-Time If you're
interested in becoming a part of a highly skilled team building software to
support AWS adoption by the biggest companies in the world then get in touch
with me! My team is building software to help large enterprise customers move
into the AWS cloud. We're going big in 2019 and are looking for smart
engineers to help us -let me know if you're interested!

SDE: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/826324/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/826324/software-development-
engineer-aws-managed-services) SyDE:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/806629/systems-
development-e...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/806629/systems-development-
engineer)

Email me at cjjeong@amazon.com

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Vantage HA | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Vantage HA is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to
help us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change
within Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- Python - C/C++ - Java - Docker - AWS - Azure - VMware - Scrum - Linux -
Test Automation - Test Scripting -

for multiple positions

\- developers - testers - automation - dev ops -

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
alice.elliott [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Vantage HA is an enabler for the Teradata Vantage platform, providing
capabilities such as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing
and other critical services that allow customers to get their work done when
bad stuff happens.

------
savin0x
0x | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE and REMOTE

0x is building the infrastructure for mainstream access to a trustless and
decentralized exchange on a blockchain. Our team is working with Solidity, zk-
STARKs, and some other innovative technologies that are at the cutting edge of
blockchain/Web 3.0 development. Our ecosystem is growing and we’re looking for
more voices, opinions, and perspectives to accomplish our goals.

We're actively looking for 2 Product Managers to join us and our team in SF.
You can see the job descriptions below:

Product Manager — Growth:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4134564002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4134564002)

Product Manager — Developer Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4117299002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4117299002)

------
jackar
Petal | New York, NY | Infrastructure and Data Engineers | Onsite or Remote
(US only)

Petal aims to expand access to fair, honest and transparent credit. We're a
credit card without any fees, that you can apply for without a credit history,
that never tries to trick you, and gives millions of Americans access to
credit who have previously been overlooked.

Some press we've received: [https://www.fastcompany.com/90299350/this-new-
credit-card-is...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90299350/this-new-credit-card-
is-for-people-without-a-credit-score)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/)

At 98point6 we are reimagining the future of primary care through in-app
messaging and by pairing physician experience with AI and automation. We've
recently raised a $50m Series-C and launched in all 50 US states plus D.C.

We're moving quickly in the digital health space and hiring for numerous
positions. Open engineering roles include:

\- Software Engineer, Data Engineering

\- Senior Software Engineer, Machine Learning

\- Manual Test Engineer

\- Mobile Software Engineer - iOS/Android

\- Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

\- DevOps Manager

\- Security Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

If you're interested please email us careers [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Vancouver, BC | Full
Time | Onsite

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because thats where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
    

We just opened our Vancouver engineering office and its fully integrated into
our SF office. We're looking to grow the team significantly in Vancouver and
offer really competitive compensation and amazing benefits.

Interested? Visit and apply at www.streak.com/offices/vancouver

~~~
blakek
Just started here last month and it's a really good team, culture, and
product. I love the fact that we use Streak for everything we do. Feel free to
ask me any questions!

------
slammer8
Disney Streaming Services | Full-time | REMOTE (US ONLY) + ONSITE | Multiple
Locations(SF, LA, NYC, Amsterdam, Manchester)

Awarded one of the most innovative companies by FastCompany, Disney is working
on a number of exciting tech initiatives.

I work at Disney Streaming Services which is building the new Disney+. There's
openings in frontend, backend, mobile (iOS and Android), data science,
analytics, project management, designers, etc.

Our culture is amazing. We're remote friendly (for the right candidates), work
from home friendly, and a very inclusive workplace.

Our careers site here [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/search-
jobs](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/search-jobs). Under "Business" filter by
"Disney Streaming Services"

If there's a job you're interested in- please send me your resume and the link
for the job and I'd be happy to refer you.

You can reach me at Samuel(dot)wu@disneystreaming.com

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | REMOTE | Nodejs / React | Fulltime

Aula is a remote first EdTech company. We're currently 50 people working from
15+ countries all over the world. Together, we're fixing education by helping
educators engage their students through our conversational platform Aula.

Aula is built in react/redux, microservices in nodejs and draftjs for our in-
house built editor. Instances are hosted on AWS and we use MongoDB for our
database. We also have a react-native mobile app. We're slowly transitioning
to serverless, to service the thousands of institutions waiting for change.

Together, we strive to build an organisation where people from diverse
backgrounds can thrive.

Our interview process is mostly a-sync over Slack, where you'll be pairing
with one of our full-stack engineers.

We hope to see you on the other side, see our open roles here:
[http://bit.ly/WeAreAula](http://bit.ly/WeAreAula)

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

[https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a...](https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a..).

[http://www.ride-the-wake.de/](http://www.ride-the-wake.de/)

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | DevOps | London (UK) | Onsite

I'm the internal recruiter at Arachnys
([https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com)), a workflow automation
platform to analyse and prevent financial crime. Our customers are tier-1
financial institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for DevOps engineers to own our kubernetes and act
as custodian of knowledge as we grow and upskill our team.

\- Previous Unix system administration experience \- 3+ years in a DevOps role
\- Experience with containers administration using Kubernetes/Docker \- IaaS
(Ansible, Terraform etc)

We offer a collaborative, learning culture, competitive salary and all the
start-up perks (endless snacks, craft beer, stock options), and we’re working
to solve really interesting challenges.

Drop me a line (email in profile) if any questions

[https://bit.ly/2JY1WJF](https://bit.ly/2JY1WJF)

------
Patient0
Bank of America | London, UK | Onsite |

We require a strat/technologist to work in the Cross Asset Strats team. We
work outside of the traditional IT organisation and sit on the trading floor
in London, responding directly to end-user requests.

Our team writes programs in Python that run on the Bank’s strategic platform,
Quartz, to answer questions that relate to the entire global markets trading
business.

Please get in touch if any of the following apply to you:

* You love to program and are comfortable with a variety of programming languages and paradigms (e.g. Lisp, Haskell, C++, Python).

* You have written your own scripting language, or at least know how you might go about it

* You appreciate functional programming concepts and writing algorithms in a functional style

* You have good mathematical abilities and want to learn more about using mathematical techniques to analyse data

* You have financial and quantitative knowledge, and would like to learn more

If you are interested, please email your c.v. to paul.hollingsworth@baml.com.

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
owenj
NY Magazine | New York City | Onsite / Remote

This role is part of our platform team that builds and maintains our CMS,
Clay. You’ll build the tools and experiences that make Clay work for its users
as a part of the Clay core team. Clay is an open source content management
system (CMS) that’s used by tens of millions of users on 20+ sites every
month, with new sites using Clay all the time. It allows creators and
publishers to easily build public-facing sites with dynamic content that’s
published and edited in the browser. Check out Clay here, and our Github here.

Tech Stack: Node.js, Express.js, Vue.js, ElasticSearch, Postgres

Platform Engineer, Full Stack JavaScript:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nymedia/f44f8d12-ce3d-49e5-817e-b1880b...](https://jobs.lever.co/nymedia/f44f8d12-ce3d-49e5-817e-b1880bc73a1c)

Feel free to email jon (dot) winton @nymag.com with any questions

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Fintech - Online Bank | New York | Multiple Roles | ONSITE | Full-
time | VISA*

We're an online bank that's been very successful in Europe looking to launch
very soon in the US. Fully funded by our parent company in Berlin. Our current
work is getting the platform built and ready for our US launch. Soon expanding
to other markets (Brazil & Canada).

*VISA - We will gladly transfer existing H1Bs, but we're not yet in a state to sponsor new H1Bs.

We have multiple roles including: \- Senior and Mid Back-End Engineer
(Java/Kotlin, but no Kotlin experience required) \- Senior Android Engineer \-
Senior iOS Engineer \- Senior Web Engineer (React, Apollo GraphQL, Express)

If you're interested then drop me an email. I'm one of the senior engineers
here: gav.newalkar@n26.com

Otherwise you can find more info on our website at [https://n26.com/en-
us/](https://n26.com/en-us/)

------
kironjobs
Kiron Open Higher Education for Refugees | Frontend JS Engineers, Backend
Engineers, UX/UI/Product Designers, IT Support Staff | Onsite | Full-time |
Berlin, Germany | [https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs](https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs)
Kiron enables access to higher education and successful learning for refugees
through digital solutions. We are expanding our growing tech-team and looking
for more people to join us in our central Berlin office to deliver fantastic
new tools and products to refugees worldwide. We have an exciting new focus
and lots of new opportunities to hack on our React / GraphQL applications.
Read the job descriptions, find out more about Kiron and fill in a short
application form here: [https://kiron.ngo/tech-jobs](https://kiron.ngo/tech-
jobs)

------
Brushfire
Draftbit (YC W18) | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://draftbit.com](https://draftbit.com)

We're building the tools and platform to make it possible to build mobile apps
from the browser. Like Webflow for apps. We have a small, product-focused team
of highly technical people based in Chicago. We're building with Reason,
React, Javascript, React Native, Node, etc. We're hiring both Senior and
Intermediate software engineers.

More Info @ [https://draftbit.com/about](https://draftbit.com/about) or
[https://angel.co/draftbit/jobs/452524-senior-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/draftbit/jobs/452524-senior-software-engineer)

Apply on Angellist above or by emailing us talent@draftbit.com

p.s. If you're a developer, you should check out the platform too.

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that fix fundamental problems in the construction
industry. We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from
software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and other backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst and Y
Combinator Fellowship.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.

Learn more and apply at
[https://angel.co/coverbuild/jobs](https://angel.co/coverbuild/jobs), or email
join@cover.build

------
Mike_Functoin
FUTURE | Series A | San Francisco, CA | Lead Frontend / Senior iOS / Senior
Backend / Lead Data | ONSITE

Our core team comes from Apple, Google, Airbnb, Fitbit, Quip and the NBA.

Elite coaches, digital training. A progressive vision for managing our day-to-
day health. Future pairs you with an elite coach (a real human), who trains
you digitally. Your coach builds a custom training plan each week, based on
your progress & schedule. They do all of the planning and tracking to keep you
accountable and on-track, and check in via text message.

We're looking for:

* Lead FE (React/Redux) - engineering, architecture, product & design sense

* Senior iOS (Swift) - working with original iPhone members across iOS, watchOS & macOS

* Senior Backend (Go, k8s, AWS) - building out our cloud service for scale with unique data

* Lead Data - engineer, architect & data analysis experience *True greenfield opportunity

michael@future.fit - for any questions or interest, feel free to email me
directly.

------
devndive
For simple job trends: [https://timqian.com/hacker-job-
trends/](https://timqian.com/hacker-job-trends/)
([https://github.com/timqian/hacker-job-
trends](https://github.com/timqian/hacker-job-trends))

------
phantomas1234
Novo Nordisk Foundation Center for Biosustainability (DTU Biosustain) | Full
Stack Engineer | Copenhagen Denmark | ONSITE | VISA

The project

Modern genome engineering technologies have enabled the rapid and precise
editing of DNA, causing a paradigm shift in biotechnology: with the focus
shifted from reading to writing genetic information, which of the three
billion DNA letters in a human cell need to be rewritten in order to prevent
disease, live longer, or encode entirely novel features?

The project we are hiring you for is about building a web-based application
for computational aided design of cells. Communicating with biological
knowledge bases and mathematical models (mechanistic and AI-based), the
platform will guide engineers in writing the right DNA based on the entire
computable knowledge available for a cell.

The job

We are looking for a full-stack developer. You will be dealing with biological
concepts every day, discovering the best user experience for interacting with
DNA and its encoded information. Deep understanding of biology is not a
requirement though, most of the developers in the institute were able to gain
the necessary knowledge after joining our team.

Our technology stack at the moment is:

\- Angular, Angular Material, Typescript

\- Python3.6 for the backend services (Flask, celery, etc.) and core
scientific libraries

\- Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Neo4j

\- Sentry, Prometheus, Grafana

\- Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud Platform (GKE, Cloud SQL, Container
Registry)

Please visit [https://www.dtu.dk/english/About/JOB-and-CAREER/vacant-
posit...](https://www.dtu.dk/english/About/JOB-and-CAREER/vacant-
positions/job?id=aa7ebcbb-cdcc-47e7-b286-944fcaba8e37) for more info and
submitting an application (DEADLINE April 15)

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Remote | Lead Security Engineer | Full-time

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking for someone that will take a leadership role in driving
security and privacy initiatives at Follow Up Boss. We need someone who can
get their hands dirty and help with implementation, but can also look at
security holistically and establish policies and best practices among our team
members.

For more of what we are looking for see
[https://grnh.se/39b1b7471](https://grnh.se/39b1b7471) , thanks!

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara,
CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
data scientists, QA engineers, data engineers, product designers and more. Job
openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://leantaas.com/about/careers/](https://leantaas.com/about/careers/)

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient.

Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and specialty
clinics across the country.

Our customers include some of the nation's largest hospitals including
Stanford, NewYork-Presbyterian, the University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer
Center, and more

We are a Series B company backed by multiple prominent investors in the
healthcare space.

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Frontend Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

Pilot is a fast-growing, modern ISP offering the best internet in New York. We
deliver fiber-optic internet with no annual contracts, backed by amazing
customer experience and powerful technology. Our customers get gigabit
connectivity, a 100% uptime guarantee and 24/7 proactive support. We're a
passionate, close-knit team that believes businesses have more important
things to worry about than their internet connection.

Our Software Engineering team is small and today consists of talented full-
stack Engineers that are primarily focused on Backend technologies. We are
looking to hire our first dedicated Frontend Engineer to play a critical role
on our Engineering team and ensure that we are designing the best possible
product experiences.

[https://pilotfiber.com/careers](https://pilotfiber.com/careers)

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Compensation
based on profile | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in
Paris, Station F : it's an AI application that finds the best location for
your business (restaurants, stores, etc.), based on profitability. It's
currently used by clients in the EU, Switzerland, Korea and Taiwan, incl.
Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several clients
contracts, and are urgently looking for passionated peoples to strengthen our
team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 full time engineers).

Esp. we're hiring 2 full stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-
learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS.

More details here :

[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-io-1)

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa is building a Deep Learning platform for video monitoring and
analysis.

We are a small team of 10 (9 different nationalities!) and comprised of
academics from Cambridge, Imperial and UCL.

We are looking for JS engineers with the "get it done" mindset to add to our
growing team.

Culture

    
    
      Fast paced - we like people who take ownership and have the get-it-done mindset 
      No bureaucracy - you pick your working hours, unlimited holidays, etc.
      Innovative - always challenge the status quo
      Collaboration and knowledge sharing - code reviews / regular talks
      Fun! We have regular team lunches/dinners/activities and always good lunchtime chat
    

Technologies

    
    
      Programming languages: Javascript, Python
      ML platform: Tensorflow
      Cloud platforms: AWS, GCP
      Containers: Docker, Kubernetes
      Version control: git
    

Please send resume / github to rashid.khan@calipsa.io for details.

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, UI/UX, Dev. Advocate |
Waltham, MA | Paris, France | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're looking for developers stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang,
UI/UX designer, developer evangelist. We're also seeking Senior Systems
Engineers (Linux).

Developer Advocate:

Looking for a developer advocate who can represent us at meetups, conferences,
and anything else that aids in making developers aware of new products,
features, and changes. This role would also assist with content creation.
Ideal candidates are outgoing, up-to-date with industry trends, and come from
a development background.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

UI/UX:

We are looking for UI/UX designer who has experience with designing high-
quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our customers’
expectations.

Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux) to work out of our Waltham, MA
office or remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones. Knowledge of HAProxy is a
plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
aligearset
Gearset Software engineer | DevOps engineer | Customer support engineer |
Technical pre-sales engineer | Sales | Marketing | Cambridge, UK | Onsite or
UK-based remote

Join a bunch of nice, smart people at Cambridge's fastest growing tech start
up. We're building the best DevOps tool for developers working on the
Salesforce platform (the world's biggest enterprise PaaS). Gearset is a hosted
web app running on C# + JS + Postgres + Kubernetes + AWS. There are already
some big name companies relying on Gearset every day for their Salesforce
deployments and there's a huge list of features we want to add.

It's an engineering-focused company, there aren't many meetings, we work
closely with users to build the right thing, taking ownership of features from
conception right through to release, we care about quality code and a quality
product.

Go to gearset.com/jobs or email jobs@gearset.com

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, just checked your site in job board section..there are no listed jobs
on the page and it doesn't give any detailed description nor any clues on how
to search for the jobs or how to reply

~~~
alexeldeib
The info is available from the Jobs page. Be a little creative :)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Okay, touche. I think I found it information I was looking for for the python
engineer opening. Thanks:)

------
nsnietka
Boston | Mightier | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Can video games teach children how to harness their emotions?

The team at Mightier is doing just that. Mightier is a biofeedback mobile game
platform that teaches kids to identify and control their emotions through
play. Kids wear a heart rate band while playing a library of games and must
regulate their heart rate to win. The games empower kids to practice self-
calming skills that transfer to real-life situations.

We're looking for a (mid-level - senior) software engineer to join our lean,
fast-paced web engineering team as we face a period of rapid growth. We're
built with Python/Django, Docker, AWS.

\+ More about Mightier: [https://mightier.com](https://mightier.com)

\+ Join our team:
[https://mightier.com/careers/](https://mightier.com/careers/)

------
calhat
Spill | London | | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.spill.chat/](https://www.spill.chat/)

We're a mental health technology company on a mission to make the benefits of
talking therapy accessible to everyone, not just an elite few. The way we do
that right now is by partnering with organisations and universities, who pay
for Spill to be made available to their employees or student body for free.

We have raised money from Passion Capital and Seedcamp and work with great
businesses including Monzo and Rightmove.

We are currently hiring a Software Developer. You will primarily be working in
React, Node.js & Javascript. The ideal candidate would have at least one year
of professional work experience in the software industry and a high degree of
fluency in JavaScript, with knowledge of the good and bad parts.

Drop me an email on calvin@spill.chat if you're interested.

------
silviogutierrez
Kettlebell Kitchen |
[https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com](https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com) | New
York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the food and manufacturing space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices and an ability to learn.

At Kettlebell Kitchen, we're building technology to empower and drive our food
manufacturing business. We believe in tried and true business models, like
buying raw materials and selling a value-added product. Explosive growth is
nice, but not at any cost.

There are a ton of areas, including much of the ordering platform, that need
re-thinking.

Must haves:

1\. Significant experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very good grasp of Python 3.5+ or TypeScript. Both are a plus.

3\. Some knowledge of the other language listed above.

4\. Willingness to work with both ecosystems.

5\. Relational database experience, ideally PostgreSQL and MySQL.

6\. Knowledge of automated testing - including how much and when to use it.

7\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

Nice to haves:

1\. Understanding of formal methods

2\. Bash and vi fu.

3\. Mypy and static typing experience in Python.

4\. React experience.

5\. Django experience.

6\. LoopBack experience.

7\. Angular experience.

8\. Static typing experience in other languages: Java, C++

9\. API design

10\. Rust experience

11\. A love of healthy food or fitness. Or both.

Shibboleths:
[https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/4ddf150fc4abdb1e9753...](https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/4ddf150fc4abdb1e9753d0e9d58d41d4)

Interested? Email jobs AT kettlebellkitchen.com. Please put [Hacker News] in
the subject line, _with_ the brackets. Maybe take a look at the shibboleths in
the link above and try answering a few.

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Butterfly Network has created and brought to market the Butterfly IQ – the
first FDA-cleared, portable device that puts ultrasound technology on a
semiconductor chip. Pairing ultrasound-on-a-chip with the cloud and AI, we are
doing something never done before, and bringing ultrasound to new domains
around the world. Since inception, Butterfly has raised over $375million. If
you have a passion for doing innovative work that makes a difference in the
world, you will love working with us.

Now hiring:

Site Reliability/DevOps Engineers (Docker, Kubernetes)

Full-stack Engineers (Python, Node, React)

iOS Engineers (Swift)

Android Engineers (Kotlin)

Data Engineers and Data Scientists (Python)

ML Software Engineer (Python, C++)

Embedded Engineers

Product and Visual Designers

Imaging Scientists and software engineers

For more information and to apply send an email to maria@butterflynetinc.com

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | DevOps | London (UK) | Onsite

I'm the CEO of Arachnys
([https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com)), a workflow automation
platform to analyse and prevent financial crime. Our customers are tier-1
financial institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for DevOps engineers to own our kubernetes and act
as custodian of knowledge as we grow and upskill our team. Previous Unix
system administration experience 3+ years in a DevOps role Experience with
containers administration using Kubernetes/Docker IaaS (Ansible, Terraform
etc)

We offer a collaborative, learning culture, competitive salary and all the
start-up perks (endless snacks, craft beer, stock options), and we’re working
to solve really interesting challenges.

[https://bit.ly/2JY1WJF](https://bit.ly/2JY1WJF)

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE for strong candidates |
[https://www.golightstream.com/](https://www.golightstream.com/)

We’re building the future of live streaming. We empower streamers on Twitch,
Mixer, etc. to be successful with creative tools and analytics. We’ve got a
ton of momentum including a $9M Series A, a strategic partnership with
Microsoft and acquisition of analytics company
[https://arsenal.gg](https://arsenal.gg)

We build with TypeScript, React, Node, C++, Kubernetes and great technical
operations are critical to our success.

Job postings are here: [https://www.golightstream.com/our-
story/#jobs](https://www.golightstream.com/our-story/#jobs)

Interested in us but don’t see what you like? Hit us up at
jobs@golightstream.com

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Hiring: Head of Engineering | Data Scientists/Engineers
across the stack | Full-time/Onsite| (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA Kensho is a
leading analytics and machine learning company serving the financial,
healthcare, and national security sectors.

Kensho was the largest A.I. acquisition in history by S&P Global - we will
continue to operate independently and remain a distinct brand. We recruit
world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and researchers,
many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of
opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, Washington D.C. and Los
Angelos for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills. To see
all open positions visit:

[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

~~~
nwsm
Lever link is broken, links on your career site are working though.

------
piqufoh
Healx | Scientific Programmer, Full-stack developer | Python, R | Cambridge UK
| Full-Time, REMOTE, ONSITE

At Healx, we're finding treatments for the 350 million people that are
affected by rare diseases. We are a fast-growing Cambridge UK startup,
combining AI, computational biology methods and deep pharmacology expertise to
identify existing drugs that may treat rare diseases, enabling treatments to
be found at a fraction of the time and cost of traditional drug discovery.

We're looking for a Scientific Programmer and Full-Stack Developer to help
develop our data driven drug repurposing workflow. You’ll work closely with
people from other disciplines across the company who are passionate about
making a difference for rare disease patients, allowing you to see the impact
of your work first-hand.

Details at [https://healx.io](https://healx.io)

~~~
gazzon
Hi. I am Georgy. I found this position on whoishiring. Would be glad to tell
you more about my experience and hear from you. email: g89250741413@gmail.com
My Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/georgy-savva-
ba92b4126/](https://linkedin.com/in/georgy-savva-ba92b4126/)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and
recently closed a $20M round Series A (Bessemer, Goldman Sachs, Citi, and YC).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Data Engineer
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3]
[https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
TCGaaron
TCGplayer | Full-time, on-site/remote | Syracuse, NY/Atlanta, GA USA |
[http://careers.tcgplayer.com/job-openings](http://careers.tcgplayer.com/job-
openings) TCGplayer.com is a marketplace for trading card games and other
gaming hobby products. We connect buyers with local game stores all over the
US. Currently we're looking for engineers with CMS and identity management
experience. Our stack is .NET (some core) and Vue. This company is full of
passion for the gaming industry and has been experience rapid growth in recent
years.

We have a castle: [https://www.syracuse.com/news/2019/02/look-inside-the-
funnes...](https://www.syracuse.com/news/2019/02/look-inside-the-funnest-
office-in-syracuse-photos.html)

------
leenasoni99
SocialCops | India |Hiring across engineering roles!

A Delhi-based data intelligence company is looking for awesome frontend and
backend engineers to join their growing team! SocialCops is building data
products to empower data teams across the globe leverage and take control of
their data. We work with at the forefront of the latest in data and tech and
also build our own advanced tech solutions.

If anybody is looking for an opportunity to work on global products, take
charge of building powerful data solutions for our customers, and work with
one of the best teams of India, do apply. You can drop an email to
hiring@socialcops.com with your questions and queries!

Tech stack- Node.js, Golang, Python, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Celery

More details:
[https://socialcops.com/careers/positions/](https://socialcops.com/careers/positions/)

------
wishful_cynic
Wintermute Trading - London | Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite

We are a fintech startup focused on algorithmic trading in the
blockchain/crypto space. We have built industry leading algos for digital
asset trading and we are partnering with the best cryptocurrency exchanges and
platforms globally, e.g., Binance, Coinbase, OKcoin Coinlist, 0x.

While our algorithmic trading business will remain an important revenue
source, our ambitions are much bigger. We are working on becoming a truly
global player in digital assets and decentalized finance. We have raised an
angel seed round in October 2018 and are looking to raise A round in summer
from the top tier global VCs.

We are looking for developers with Python and C++ skills. Experience in
blockchain (e.g., solidity) is a major plus.

If you’re interested, shoot us an email at recruitment@wintermute-trading.com
www.wintermute-trading.com

------
supplyclinic
Supply Clinic (supplyclinic.com) | Full Stack Web Developer | Ruby on Rails |
Chicago IL | FULL TIME ONSITE

Supply Clinic is a fast-growing marketplace in the dental supplies space.
We’re a young ecommerce platform rapidly expanding into sister services and
looking to grow our core product development team. If you’re passionate about
making a real impact at a young startup company, Supply Clinic may be a great
match.

A Ruby on Rails developer for Supply Clinic will build, expand, and help
maintain the supplyclinic.com application. You’ll also be involved in higher-
level decision making, and should have experience with code architecture,
sysops, and testing methodologies.

More info here: [https://www.supplyclinic.com/position/full-stack-
developer](https://www.supplyclinic.com/position/full-stack-developer)

Contact us directly at team@supplyclinic.com

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com) At HealthPrize, we are
changing the way people think about their medication and their health! Our
growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in life sciences such as
Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit engineering team that
designs & develops our industry leading patient engagement platform and work
with us to measurably improve the state of healthcare globally. Platform
Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ... Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hacker%20News)

------
ElliotA
Veo Robotics | Software and Test Engineers | Waltham, MA | Onsite

We’re developing sensing and computer vision systems that allow large
industrial robots to collaborate safely with people. Our diverse team is also
building tools to design, configure, and simulate our system in collaborative
workcells.

We're looking for strong C++ and Linux developers, bonus points for 3D
computer vision and/or robotics experience. You'll be developing and testing
highly-reliable, modern C++ software for a multi-threaded Linux application
running on a high-performance computing platform in time-critical applications
and playing with giant robots.

Apply here: [https://www.veobot.com/jobs](https://www.veobot.com/jobs) or
reach out to elliot.simon@veobot.com

Our environment: Linux, OpenEmbedded, Git, Googletest Our toolbox: C++14, GCC,
GDB, Clang-Tidy, Python3

------
pixelcort
Amazon Search | Software Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite | Full Time

[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/827324/](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/827324/)

We help build and maintain the search engine used for the Amazon shopping
sites worldwide. Our team in Japan is involved in a range of areas with impact
on the search engine globally, including heuristics and machine learning
systems used to generate and rank search results, natural language processing
for many languages, and UX features of the frontend.

We are looking for highly motivated engineers interested in delivering the
next level of innovation to product search for Amazon. The position is based
in the Amazon Tokyo office near Meguro Station.

Your benefits:

\- The opportunity to work for a major online retail company

\- An engaging work environment with great career opportunities

\- A competitive salary including RSUs and other benefits

------
desheffer
Research Square | Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE (US only) | Full-Time

Research Square is committed to making research communication faster, fairer,
and more useful. We are home to American Journal Experts, which provides
English language editing, academic translation, and other manuscript
preparation services to researchers around the world.

We are looking for a mid- to senior-level Full Stack Software Engineer to join
our customer-facing Engineering team. We are a collaborative team solving a
variety of challenging problems. Our stack includes: PHP 7, Zend Framework 1
and 3, Doctrine ORM, React, Redux, Go, Docker, and AWS.

For more information and to apply:
[https://researchsquare.applytojob.com/apply/IMZ3J4DSB5/Full-...](https://researchsquare.applytojob.com/apply/IMZ3J4DSB5/Full-
Stack-Engineer-Remote-USA?source=HN)

------
dbernazal
Medici | Software Engineer (Elixir), DevOps Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://medici.md/about/careers/](https://medici.md/about/careers/)

Medici is a mobile healthcare platform that empowers doctors to communicate
securely and efficiently with their patients – saving time, money and
expediting quality care. We are making a telehealth experience that is truly
effortless and accessible. We allow our users to text with their doctor, vet
and therapist all within one app.

We're a small and humble engineering team that loves tech. We're passionate
about code craftsmanship and would love folks that share those feelings.

To apply, please submit your resume to
[https://medici.md/about/careers/](https://medici.md/about/careers/).

------
dwinston
Lawrence Berkeley National Lab | Berkeley, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE, VISA okay

Berkeley Lab’s Energy Storage & Distributed Resources Division has an opening
for a Software Developer. The Software Developer will be part of a team that
drives the Materials Project
([https://materialsproject.org/](https://materialsproject.org/)) in new and
exciting directions as the number and diversity of our simulations grow. You
will occupy an important role in a small team composed of both computer
scientists and materials scientists, a team which will continue to grow and
evolve as our fast-paced project pushes new boundaries.

Job posting: [https://jobs.lbl.gov/jobs/materials-software-
developer-1700](https://jobs.lbl.gov/jobs/materials-software-developer-1700)

------
Willian_II
Blue Robotics | Torrance CA | Onsite or Remote | Fulltime

Blue Robotics is seeking a full time software developer to work with the
autopilots, user interfaces, and embedded devices that power our products.

You will have an opportunity to fit in to a contributing role on many projects
spanning many technologies. Responsibilities will include implementing
software in new and existing projects, testing software and hardware,
debugging, and occasionally getting wet. We will require a fast learner who is
independent and able to communicate effectively.

Required qualifications:

-Full time availability

-The ability to independently learn, develop skills, and complete work

-Excellent git and GitHub experience

-Comfortable developing in Linux environment

-Familiar with embedded device development

-Excellent communication skills and a team-oriented attitude

Apply here: [https://bluerobotics.com/jobs/](https://bluerobotics.com/jobs/)

------
javamonn
BigSpring | Software Engineers, Data Science | US-only REMOTE, Full-time

At BigSpring, we’re obsessively solving a major global challenge -
employability. Our mobile learning and productivity solution is empowering
people with the skills they need for a higher quality of life while helping
enterprises transform productivity and growth through learning. We have
traction, revenue, household-name enterprise clients, and are rapidly growing
on all fronts.

We're a global company, but the product team is US based and very small.
You'll have lots of ownership over your domain and the projects you work on,
and should be self driven and product-minded.

Our stack includes: React, React Native, AWS (Lambda, RDS, S3), Postgres,
GraphQL, Apollo. We make heavy use of TypeScript and are exploring ReasonML
for greenfield development.

Email me at daniel@bigspring.io for more information and applications.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
derekatgrove
Grove (hellogrove.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite

Grove is a diverse, mission-driven team passionate about helping people make
sense of their financial lives. We raised our Series A last summer and are
rapidly growing. We are looking for a talented Full Stack Engineer to play a
core role in creating an amazing experience for our customers and developing
the next generation of financial advice automation to replace the archaic
software that plagues this industry.

All our open roles are here:
[https://hellogrove.com/careers](https://hellogrove.com/careers)

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k) with
employer contribution, daily lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email me, Derek Shockey (head of engineering), if you’d like to chat
more: derek at hellogrove dot com

------
henryshi9th
SnapTravel | Software Engineering roles | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE / VISA

SnapTravel is a conversational commerce startup, using Machine Learning and
Natural Language Processing to change the way that people book travel
globally.
[https://www.snaptravel.com/careers](https://www.snaptravel.com/careers)

We're hiring for Backend Software Engineers, Senior Frontend Engineer, Data
Engineers and DevOps Engineers.

Stack: Python (Flask), Javascript (React, Node), AWS, Lambda, Postgres

Our CTO and many of our Engineers have experience working in the Bay Area
(Facebook, Google, Asana, etc.), and we are building a high-performance team
here in Toronto. We support with sponsorship, visas and immigration to Canada.

Check all postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snaptravel](https://jobs.lever.co/snaptravel)

~~~
nullz3r0
I went to your site and did not see any devops positions, only a data engineer

------
royalharsh95
BrowserStack | Mumbai, IN | Full-Time | Onsite

BrowserStack’s mission is to make developers’ lives easier. Our cloud-based
automated testing platform eliminates testing’s biggest pain points, helping
you deliver bug-free websites and mobile applications, fast. Now you can focus
on what matters most: delivering awesome experiences to end users.

With our combination of more than 2,000 real mobile devices, browsers and
operating systems, you can be confident in your product working everywhere.
Today, more than 25,000 global customers in every sector rely on us as the
world’s most reliable web and mobile browser testing platform

We're hiring for all types of roles! Check out the roles here:
[https://www.browserstack.com/careers](https://www.browserstack.com/careers)

Feel free to reach out to me for referrals: harsh.v@browserstack.com

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about empowering small business. We're a venture-
backed startup attacking a big problem: how small businesses buy and sell
products. We take a first principles approach to building software in the
logistics, finance, and ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing
our team in both San Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
acwatt
Gecko Robotics (YC W16) | Fullstack Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Data
Analyst | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/](https://www.geckorobotics.com/)

At Gecko Robotics, we do predictive maintenance inspections on tanks, boilers,
and other industrial infrastructure with wall-climbing robots. Every year,
over $100 billion is spent on industrial maintenance. Gecko has developed
wall-climbing robots that increase inspection coverage and dramatically reduce
plant downtime, resulting in millions saved. Our Toka series of robots is the
first to climb and inspect boiler walls using ultrasound transducers and an
array of sensors and cameras. We raised a $7M Series A round this fall led by
investors like the Founders Fund, Justin Kan, and Mark Cuban and are looking
to rapidly grow our engineering team.

We’re currently hiring software engineers for our data processing and
visualization platform. At the end of the day, software and data is Gecko’s
true product. Our engineers are building an industry-leading platform that
gives our customers a comprehensive and interactive view of their industrial
assets over time, as well as a suite of software tools for advanced robot
control systems.

We’re looking for people with experience in any of the following areas:

* React.js / Web development and design (UI/UX)

* Python (Django) / backend development & 3D visualization and mapping libraries (Three.js, D3, etc.)

* Data processing for batch and stream workloads (e.g., Apache Beam)

* Signal processing for ultrasound and other sensing technologies

Tech Stack: Python (Bokeh, Django, Flask, Pandas), JavaScript, React, Google
Cloud Platform (GCP), Postgres, BigQuery

Apply for openings at
[https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers](https://www.geckorobotics.com/company/careers)

------
cyriacthomas
Compile.com | Product Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.compile.com/careers/#product-
engineer](https://www.compile.com/careers/#product-engineer)

Our goal at Compile.com ([https://www.compile.com](https://www.compile.com))
is simple: help organizations benefit from the intelligence that’s hidden
under public and private data. Our customers, which include Fortune 500 to
hyper-growth startups, use our insights to power their enterprise solutions.

We are now ramping up our team as we tackle harder (and more unique) problems
and are looking for talented and motivated people to be part of the ride. If
this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

Technologies: Django, Django REST framework, Neo4j, Postgres, Vue.js, Pandas,
Spark

------
gordonpeters
Boost Capital | Technical Co-founder, Full-Stack | NYC or REMOTE | Full-time

We’re making better financial services products for the rising middle class in
emerging markets, delivered through smartphones. We’ve started with micro-
finance loans as our first product and will rapidly move into savings and
other products.

We’re a venture funded startup with a fun smart team that is looking to add an
experienced technical co-founder (think: CTO/Chief Architect, not VPE) that
can build out our core technology infrastructure and an Android app to better
serve our customers. We’re open to your stack preferences. Prior Android
experience is a bonus.

Full job description here: [http://bit.ly/boost-tech-lead-
jd](http://bit.ly/boost-tech-lead-jd). If you are interested, email me
directly at gordon (at) boostkh (dot) com.

------
Lnguyen2
Atlassian | All Levels of Engineers | Mountain View, CA| Full-Time | Onsite

Atlassian is looking for talented Backend Developers to join the Confluence
team in Mountain View, CA. You’ll be directly impacting the customer
experience through the design and implementation of new features and
functionalities in Confluence. You’ll work as part of a small but rapidly
growing high-energy team delivering incredible, creative improvements our
product.

Preferred Qualifications: • Specialization in Java • Knowledge of the
principles to construct fault-tolerance, reliability and durability software
systems • Knowledge to evaluate tradeoffs between correctness, robustness,
performance, space and time • Understanding of SaaS, PaaS, IaaS industry with
hands on experience with public cloud offerings (e.g., AWS, GAE, Azure)

If interested, please send resumes to Lnguyen2@Atlassian.com

------
LeSaucy
Evertz Microsystems | Burlington/Toronto, Canada | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://evertz.com/about/careers/](https://evertz.com/about/careers/)

Evertz, a growing high-technology company, headquartered in Burlington,
Ontario, is a worldwide leader in the design and manufacture of broadcast,
film production and post production equipment for the film and television
broadcast industry. Evertz is a TSX listed company with over 2,200 employees,
and growing.

Our employment philosophy is simple. Hire extremely talented people, give them
opportunities to make a positive impact and nurture their need for challenge
and growth. Our CEO and directors have been long time engineers in the
broadcast engineering field, and year over year we continually invest greater
amount of resources into research and development to continually expand our
product offerings and market lead.

We are searching for mid to senior level developer positions. We have widely
varied teams and work with applicants to find the best fit on these teams, as
well as setting up employee growth plans for expanding your skills and
responsibilities. We truly are full stack in that our teams range from
bootstrapping embedded devices, OS/platform design, highly available server
backends, automation, web, and desktop/touch user interfaces. If you have
experience with Linux/C/C++/Qt/OpenGL/React/Postgres/Redis we would love to
hear from you. If any of the postings on our site don't exactly match your
skill sets, just apply to our general design engineering position (Its hard to
write exact postings for EVERY position given our size).

I will be personally reviewing applications posted to this posting:

[https://evertz.applytojob.com/apply/PhaXTG/Software-
Design-E...](https://evertz.applytojob.com/apply/PhaXTG/Software-Design-
Engineer-Entry-Intermediate-Sr)

Thanks!

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Full-stack software developer | Amsterdam | REMOTE |
www.wizenoze.com

WizeNoze is a growth-stage startup which develops software that enables
students to find educational content online that matches their interests and
abilities. We use natural language processing and machine learning to classify
content in our search engine. You’ll be responsible for building high-
performance Spring REST API backends on AWS, and React/Redux/Riotjs frontends.
No design skills required as we have a designer to handle the CSS and graphic
design.

We’re open to remote work in time zones within two hours of Amsterdam
(GMT+1/CEST).

Full description: [https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/full-stack-developer/)

Email: jobs@wizenoze.com

------
laverya
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $90k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles ONSITE | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

At Replicated we are building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple
for SaaS vendors to deliver to enterprise customers. We are looking for
hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer tools and solving
challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be working with a
talented and experienced team, writing code in Golang & Typescript, and
contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. These roles will be
exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

Those interested in technical customer success, quality assurance, or support
roles are invited to get in touch as well.

------
thomaslangston
MongoDB | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

[https://www.mongodb.com/](https://www.mongodb.com/)

MongoDB is a company passionate about empowering engineers by providing them
with database and platform technologies that are intuitive, powerful, and
scalable.

We have a diverse set of engineers, all working with a diverse set of
technologies. From low level performant database implementations to the latest
React UI dashboards for managing Cloud deployments, there is very likely an
engineering position that is a good fit for you and your background.

We also have multiple other locations across the world, so please visit our
careers page to see open positions at an office near you.

My referral link to our careers page:
[https://grnh.se/86b201601](https://grnh.se/86b201601)

------
selvan
IMSTRONG | Bangalore, India | Full time | www.imstrong.co

ImStrong is making people around the world reimagine the way to stay fit.
We're reinventing how anyone can exercise at home by delivering a live video-
streaming fitness experience. ImStrong makes it easy and convenient for busy
people and homemakers to access awesome trainer-led fitness classes from the
comfort of their home at their chosen time.

We are looking to agument our team with couple of backend engineers. Our
backend stack is built with Node.js and leverages various AWS service (EC2,
RDS (MySQL), SES etc)

Polyglot programming experince with other backend technologies such as
Phoenix(Elixir), RoR/Django, Golang is an added advantage.

Exposure to Event driven, Message passing, Communicating sequential processes,
multi-threaded programming environments is a plus.

If interested, send your github profile to selvan@imstrong.co

------
subblue
KPV LAB Edinburgh ([https://kpv-lab.co.uk](https://kpv-lab.co.uk)) |
Intermediate & Senior Front-end Engineers | Edinburgh, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

We are a software studio undertaking research and development on areas related
to the exploration and visualisation of information. Currently 12 people and
aiming to double over the next year.

Our products have a particular focus on managing data in time and space and
encompass the fields of history, literature, science, music and business
intelligence. Our drive is to create new ways to explore and interact with
knowledge that reveal meaningful insights and experiences.

Technologies: Javascript, React, WebGL, GraphQL, Node, Postgresql

More details: [https://www.kpv-lab.co.uk/jobs/](https://www.kpv-
lab.co.uk/jobs/)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Backend Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote

Cooklist allows you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook
and shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Think Expedia for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for a backend engineer and data engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

~~~
0x0000000
No contact info in your post or profile, and I don't see a Careers / Jobs link
on the site. How should we apply?

------
endjur
Formstack | Software Engineer | PHP - LEMP Stack | US, Worldwide | Full-Time
REMOTE

Formstack is a 13-year-old company with its roots in Indianapolis, USA. Our
customers span 110 different countries, and our employees live and work across
the U.S. and the globe. We provide a work environment that is flexible and
provides great freedom for those who can perform.

We're looking for a Software Engineer with proven PHP and MySQL experience.
The role we're hiring for is backend oriented, but Full Stack and ReactJS
experience would be considered as bonus points.

Location: Remote - US and Europe timezones are preferred due to the team's
location

Details at:
[https://formstack.applytojob.com/apply/badN9DjGzB/Software-D...](https://formstack.applytojob.com/apply/badN9DjGzB/Software-
Developer)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com) At HealthPrize, we are
changing the way people think about their medication and their health! Our
growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in life sciences such as
Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit engineering team that
designs & develops our industry leading patient engagement platform and work
with us to measurably improve the state of healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac..).

------
xmpir
Prescreen | FE/BE/QA Engineers | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE | Full Time

Prescreen is one of Europe’s fastest growing HR tech startups. We are a small
team of developers delivering amazing features to our users. If you want to
have high impact as in a startup but also the benefits (e.g. 6 weeks of
vacation) of being part of a large cooperation (Xing) apply here:

QA Engineer: [https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/qbqstjyf](https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/qbqstjyf)

Frontend Engineer (vue.js): [https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/24ym8i3g](https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/24ym8i3g)

Backend Engineer (PHP): [https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/0o8na0d9](https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/0o8na0d9)

------
shreyashirday
Tinder | Engineers & Engineering Managers | Palo Alto, Los Angeles | Onsite,
Full-time

Tinder brings people together. With tens of millions of users and a presence
in every country, our reach is expansive — and rapidly growing. Your work here
can change the world. We have a small yet dedicated engineering team with one
of the highest ratios of users to engineers in the industry, making every
member of the team critical to our success.

We're hiring Backend (Node.js/Java/AWS/Postgres), Android (yes, we use
Kotlin!), iOS, ML/Data, and Cloud Infrastructure/SRE roles!!

Reach out to shreyas.hirday@gotinder.com or apply at
[https://www.gotinder.com/jobs/departments/software-
engineeri...](https://www.gotinder.com/jobs/departments/software-engineering)

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI |
www.intact.design

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for folks with interest in computational physics/engineering and a passion for
making complicated engineering problems understandable to users.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research into production code. To that
end, we're looking to hire for the following roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 350 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Flexport, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, founders are digital nomads (currently hacking out of the Canary Islands)

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, Mongo, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | General Wine
Developer | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project. CodeWeavers recently partnered with Valve Software to integrate Wine
into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play (Proton)
initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux more
easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to run
games.

We are hiring remote workers, US or international, local workers, and will
consider relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis. Please see link
above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
coffeejay
Performance Predictions | Mobile/Front-End Engineering Role| Atlanta, GA|
FULLTIME| ONSITE/REMOTE WELCOME| Check out our flagship fantasy game:
[https://www.myprizepicks.com](https://www.myprizepicks.com)

Love sports? Attracted to the startup hustle? This might be your dream
opportunity!

Performance Predictions has built a suite of sports fan engagement solutions
over the last four years, including the ‘2016 Rookie of the Year’ according to
the Fantasy Sports Trade Association. With our new flagship game PrizePicks,
(www.myprizepicks.com), we set out to build the most fun, fast & simple
fantasy sports game possible. Since graduating from Private Beta this October,
the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive, our members love the format and
we truly believe we’re pioneering what will become the biggest category in
fantasy sports over the next five years.

We are looking for a team player to work with our product, marketing and
retention teams. You will be responsible for developing and maintaining the
PrizePicks mobile app as well as new and exciting application features.

* Proficient in React Native with some experience with frameworks like Ruby on Rails (We have an iOS app in the store, submitting Android to Google Play Store Q1 2019)

* Familiarity with Expo.io, Graphql is a huge bonus

* At least 2 years of relevant work experience, developing applications in React, React Native, Ruby on Rails

* Strong knowledge of Design Patterns, Object Oriented Design, Software Architecture, Systems Integration Concepts

* Experience with the design and implementation of REST APIs and services

Job details are listed at:
[https://angel.co/performancepredictions/jobs/483265-lead-
dev...](https://angel.co/performancepredictions/jobs/483265-lead-developer)

You can email me, Jay Deuskar (CTO) at jay@performancepredictions.com

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Denver, CO | Fulltime, Onsite

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work six years
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

* QE Manager - Denver, CO

* Junior Quality Engineers - Denver, CO

* Senior Quality Engineer - Denver, CO

* Junior Java Engineer - Denver, CO

* Junior Scala Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior Scala Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior UI Engineer - Denver, CO

* UX Designer - Denver, CO

Stack: Java, Scala, React, Springboot, AWS, Hadoop, Spark, Selenium, Jenkins

Check out our careers page at
[http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers](http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers) or DM
me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
paulkoer
Senior React Engineer | VISA Sponsor | €60K-€85K | On-Site | Full-time |
Munich, Germany

Smart Reporting is one of the world’s top startups in digital health. Our
mission is to enable AI assisted diagnostics for the benefit of doctors and
patients around the world. Already today, our award-winning software is used
by thousands of doctors and institutions, including some of the world’s
leading experts in radiology.

As a Senior React Developer, you will be an essential part of the rapidly
growing development team at Smart Reporting. You will bring your entire
experience to bear as we strive to build a high performance, high quality
cloud-based medical product for AI driven precision medicine.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/18AC657108](https://www.workable.com/j/18AC657108)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack (Rails) and front-end (React) engineers,
product managers | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 600
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

For engineering, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres)
and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our
current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking
for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own the process
from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

For product, we're looking for someone to drive innovation and execute product
initiatives across the company, working closely with the founders and
engineering team. We want someone who will take ownership over the ideation,
technical development, launch, and measurement of success.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
sandle_dev
Sendle | Engineer | Sydney, Australia | Full-Time | Remote
[https://sendle.com](https://sendle.com)

Sendle helps small business thrive by making parcel delivery simple, reliable
and affordable. We're a B Corp and Australia's first 100% carbon neutral
delivery service, harnessing major courier networks to create a simple, user-
friendly service that levels the playing field for small businesses.

We're looking to grow our development team as expand internationally - Come
join us!

Skills: \- Elixir, Ruby, Javascript, in that order \- Excellent data modelling
skills \- Great communication with internal and external parters.

Job link:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sendle/jobs/1531680](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sendle/jobs/1531680)

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Game Design,BI/Data,&More! | Irvine, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Senior Engineer - Unity - Architect, build and maintain games and game
systems in Unity on mobile platforms

Game Designer - Cards - Design brand-new parlor type games and features for
some of the most successful mobile games

BI/Data Integrations Engineer - Create and maintain a series of data
integration systems

------
darbyb
Owler.com | Sr. Software Engineer-Back End | San Mateo, CA | Onsite

Build products that business professionals--from startups to Fortune 500--use
every day. Your contributions power the systems that allow our community to
get the most comprehensive and accurate business information available.

Essential tasks: Maintain & improve existing data structures. Design &
implement new data storage solutions. Optimize technical and design
requiements for scalability and high availability.

Our ideal candidate: 5+ years in back end engineering roles, Experience
working within a microservices infrastructure, Strong collaboration and
communication skills, Experienced with technologies like Golang, MongoDB,
Redis, Docker, Solr

Your Reward: Competitve salary, full benefits, generous PTO, good work/life
balance, supportive & collaborative team.

Contact darby@owler-inc.com

------
powersj
Canonical | The company behind Ubuntu | Software Engineer for Ubuntu Server |
Americas or Western Europe Timezones | REMOTE | Full-Time

Canonical has an opening [1] on the Ubuntu Server team. This role would be
working on packaging software and features specific to Ubuntu Server. Again,
this is a full-time, remote position for someone in the Americas or Western
European timezones.

I am the hiring manager for this specific role, but we do have many other
full-time, remote positions as well [2] so check out those too!

[1]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1622127](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1622127)
[2]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs is actively hiring!

Bay Labs is a venture-backed medical technology company at the forefront of
applying artificial intelligence (AI) to cardiovascular imaging. Founded in
2013 by people with experience in deep learning, with both academic and
entrepreneurial backgrounds, our company was created to push the limits of
deep learning to make a positive impact on healthcare.

Our Mission is to make medical imaging universally accessible to improve
health for individuals and populations.

Our current openings are the following:

Deep Learning Research Engineer -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

Experienced Software Engineer -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/3f960434-d9ed-44c6-b895-89bd2c...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/3f960434-d9ed-44c6-b895-89bd2c46a15b?source=hackernews)

IT Systems Operations (SysOps) Engineer -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/af77139f-200e-4283-b5c9-072deb...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/af77139f-200e-4283-b5c9-072deb5b86d3?source=hackernews)

Experienced Software Quality Engineer -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/fbb6fcc9-afb5-4d2f-b432-b9d879...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/fbb6fcc9-afb5-4d2f-b432-b9d879889ffd?source=hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer / R&D Lead -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5c1b293f-41c4-48ea-
beb8-894f23...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5c1b293f-41c4-48ea-
beb8-894f232ce1e9?source=hackernews)

Learn more and apply here -
[https://baylabs.io/careers](https://baylabs.io/careers)

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | $150,000+ |
Remote (U.S. only)

Guilded connects esports teams. You'll be a very early engineer (first 7) at a
quickly growing, engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern
processes and tools to build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you: drop us a line at
jobs@guilded.gg. No recruiters or agencies, please.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info at [https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
seregine
Outschool | Lead Product Designer, Senior SW Engineer | SF | Full time Onsite

We empower parents and teachers to help kids learn! Outschool (YC W16) is a
marketplace of small-group classes for kids, taught by independent teachers
over video chat.

We've proved that the classes work and parents love them; now it's time to
scale our product and make it beautiful. Join us to delight millions of
learners!

Lead Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/8ff148e9-6b6a-4975-a8b6-33a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/8ff148e9-6b6a-4975-a8b6-33a7e4ccd2fc)

Senior Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/ca399e53-20c8-49c8-be05-16d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/ca399e53-20c8-49c8-be05-16d9b0cecc50)

------
bglasauer
WanderJaunt | Full Stack Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite |
www.wanderjaunt.com

We're bridging the gap between the consistency and quality of a hotel with the
flexibility and character of short term rentals. Hotels solve all their
operational problems with density of their units. We're building the
technology + operations to bring those services to all forms of homes -
apartments, condos, townhomes and single family. Along the way, we're
dynamically maximizing the yield on residential real estate assets.

Our tech stack: Python/Django, VueJS

Feel free to contact barrett@wanderjaunt.com with any questions, and include
"HN Who's Hiring" in the subject line.

You can also apply directly at:
[https://www.wanderjaunt.com/careers](https://www.wanderjaunt.com/careers)

------
hn_hqo
HqO | Software Engineers, UI/UX, Product Manager, QA | Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://www.hqo.co](https://www.hqo.co)

What we do: A tenant experience (TeX) platform that connects people to places,
experiences, and each other. Aka the app for your building.

We've raised over 6.6 million in seed and are active in over 20 million sq.
feet of property.

Our stack is mostly JS with React Native + React on the frontend and a new
Node.js/TypeScript/GraphQL backend. We've got amazing work/life balance and
are looking for senior engineers to keep raising the bar and help
revolutionize an age-old industry.

Shoot me your resumes/questions. Email in profile.

Backend Engineers: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/0s1ByARDjq/Back-End-
Enginee...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/0s1ByARDjq/Back-End-
Engineer?referrer=20190301164009QPYRPR9O6O5UIE3N)

Frontend Engineers: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/xulftv47ax/Front-End-
Engine...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/xulftv47ax/Front-End-
Engineer?referrer=20190301164037LOMAR2PBCQ81QAPH)

UI/UX: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/JfW73j99yr/UXUI-
Designer?re...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/JfW73j99yr/UXUI-
Designer?referrer=20190301164129JFPVUQ8HOH1XLXGP)

PM: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/cdADITCOdS/Product-
Manager?...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/cdADITCOdS/Product-
Manager?referrer=201903011642173DUESZLFFTQPOXZQ)

QA: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/Zf8rp19aPb/QA-Automation-
En...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/Zf8rp19aPb/QA-Automation-
Engineer?referrer=20190402145248SGFEKL30Z2KNPG78)

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Data Platform Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Director of Software
Engineering, Full Stack Engineer, Performance Test Engineer, Search Engineer |
Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please contact me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

Data Platform Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK)

DevOps Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK)

Director of Software Engineering -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK)

Full-Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK)

Performance Test Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK)

Search Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NcAmkwK)

------
millza
JUMO | Senior Software Engineers, Front End Engineers, Engineering Manager,
and more! | Cape Town, South Africa | ONSITE
[https://jumo.world/](https://jumo.world/)

Billions of people in emerging markets are coming online for the first time,
most of them via mobile phones. Many have limited or no access to financial
services. JUMO combines technology with data to create progressive financial
choices for anyone, anywhere. We believe any individual should be able to
leverage their data footprint and access financial services tailored to their
needs.

Look here for more detail:
[https://www.jumo.world/careers](https://www.jumo.world/careers) or get in
touch directly at john.mills@jumo.world

------
mattmatt
Northstar | San Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineer - Backend, Frontend
or Mobile | Full-Time | Onsite or Remote

[https://www.northstarmoney.com](https://www.northstarmoney.com)

You live your life. We’ll guide your money. We automatically route your money
to the best accounts, and financial advisors customize advice to your life.

We founded Northstar on the belief that every person deserves the best
objective, personalized, and affordable financial management. More about
Northstar and the role -
[https://angel.co/northstarmoney/jobs/475388-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/northstarmoney/jobs/475388-software-engineer)

Feel free to reach out directly, matt@northstarmoney.com or @mattmatt on
twitter.

------
greynote
Greynote | Multiple Positions | Remote Worldwide | Contract | www.greynote.io

Greynote is a secure collaboration platform with continuous facial
authentication security. We are currently looking to hire an iOS developer and
a backend Python (Flask) developer.

iOS Developer: Primarily Swift. Experience with the following libraries is a
plus: AVFoundation, Vision, CoreML, PDFKIT.

Backend Developer: Flask, Python, Postgres, Firebase, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes.
Experience with computer vision, facial recognition, and/or machine learning
is a big plus.

We are open to different compensation schemes (hourly/daily/weekly/etc), but
we prefer someone with at least 3 years of experience in the listed
technologies and some experience working remotely.

Please send me an email at hiring@greynote.io with your resume, github,
previous projects, etc.

------
JoshyJAKQA
AKQA San Francisco

Happy Monday!

AKQA is currently seeking several Full Stack Engineers. In this role, you
build the development in combination with testing and content integration
pipeline for the platform. We expect you to grow developer productivity,
enable continuous deployment, flawless content editing and minimize QA
lifecycles.

*Must be able to work onsite in Sunnyvale, CA

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES Responsible for architectural planning, approaches to
content management, integration and serving applications across the
development pipeline. Build front-end applications to manage content
workflows. Manage expectations and provide ongoing status updates to team
members. Work well under deadlines and keeps producers updated on an ongoing
basis. Develop positive multi-functional relationships and works well with all
levels of management. Provide solutions to complex problems in a concise and
articulate way. SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE Minimum of 3-5 years of professional
software development experience with front end web development (JavaScript,
HTML5, CSS3, AJAX) Vue.js (preferred), or React/Angular experience Strong
JavaScript/Node.js skills, with experience developing web applications and a
real passion for learning more. You have an understanding of npm, and
experience with publishing modules Experience with web packaging tools like
browserify, webpack and babel You have capabilities in code quality linters
like eslint and knowledge of JavaScript testing frameworks like Jasmine You
are proficient in web application security; incorporating security into the
software development lifecycle You're familiar with database architecture,
scalability and performance and have experience of continuous integration and
Jenkins You have Broad UNIX knowledge and skills and are proficient working in
bash You have strong verbal and written interpersonal skills You have
experience with agile development processes and maintain a philosophy of
writing performant, maintainable JavaScript You dream of working in a creative
and dynamic environment.

Contact Josh.Jacobs@akqa.com for more details!

------
cyneox
Security Engineer (m/f)| Scout24 | Berlin/Munich, Germany | Full On-Site

Scout24 Security Team is looking for passionated Security Engineers. What we
need from you:

\- Proficient with at least one programming language (preferably Python or Go
but it's not a must)

\- Hands-On experience in AWS Cloud security architecture and development

\- Interest in implementing scalable and secure solutions in the AWS cloud
environment

\- Strong knowledge of attack vectors and defense strategies (e.g. OWASP Top
10)

\- Hands-on experience on building secure architectures leveraging open-source
solutions

\- Enjoy working with command-line tools in Unix environments Deep experience
working with software engineers and providing security consultancy in the SDLC
process

\- Deep understanding of SAST, DAST and their use in development pipelines

\- Interest in AI/ML technologies is a plus

For more info send me an e-mail.

BR,

Cyneox (victor.dorneanu ___ähhht___ scout24 DOT com)

------
anotherevan
Interskill Learning | Software Developer (front-end or full stack) |
Melbourne, Australia | Onsite or Remote | Full or Part time

About Interskill Learning

Interskill is the worldwide leader in the provision of technology-based
training solutions for the IBM Mainframe Computing industry. In Business Since
1986 with worldwide locations in the United States, United Kingdom &
Australia.

Interskill Learning develops and supports the global Mainframe Computing
Industry’s only comprehensive curriculum of self-paced e-learning. Our
learning designs are informed by contemporary learning theory and are
interactive, contextualized and responsive to diverse learning styles. We
believe in immersing learners in relevant authentic activities designed to
motivate, engage, and produce quantifiable change. Since 1986, across a global
client base of over 1,500 companies, we have proven our expertise at
developing and delivering training solutions that form the backbone of our
clients' employee training on these mission critical systems.

About the Role

Good communication skills and the ability to work as part of a remote team.
Not afraid to say, “I don’t know,” instead of wasting time or bluffing. Part-
time hours is an option.

Looking for a developer with good front-end development skills. Typescript and
Vue are the main two technologies being used along with Foundation. Experience
with build tools such as Webpack, TSLint, Prettier and Node/NPM a strong plus.
Able to produce good (not just pretty) user interfaces that work intuitively
for the user a must.

Backend developer skills in Java and RDBMS a big bonus, especially any
experience with Spring Boot. A minimum of being able to edit and test
Thymeleaf based HTML templates will be expected. Being able to find your way
around the Java code base with a bit of a helping hand when you need to figure
something out is a plus.

Availability during Australian EST business hours preferred.

How to Apply

Email <job2019@interskilllearning.com>

------
camhenlin
Knack | Remote | Full Time | Front end engineer |
[https://knack.com](https://knack.com)

Knack is a code-free platform used by thousands of customers — from non-
profits to the world’s biggest companies — to easily build custom apps,
workflows, and databases. We're looking for an ambitious front-end engineer
who also gets excited about product design. This means you’re a pro with
JavaScript, CSS, and modern reactive frameworks, but also care deeply about
product: usability, user experience, and design.

Our stack currently consists of: vuejs, backbonejs, nodejs, solr, mongo,
postgresql

To apply: [https://www.knack.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](https://www.knack.com/careers/frontend-engineer)

------
sirsebastian
Formant | Software Engineer {Golang, DevOps, Video} | San Francisco | Onsite,
Full-time, Internships | Cloud infrastructure for robots

We're applying cloud-native technology and data infrastructure to robotics.
Our product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing)
and human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling)
for robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Golang, Typescript, NodeJS, C++, React, React-
Native, k8s, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

[https://formant.io](https://formant.io)

Please apply at [https://angel.co/formantinc](https://angel.co/formantinc) or
with an email to people@formant.io.

------
jd007
Ready Education (YC S16) | Implementation Engineer (Java) | Montreal, QC |
Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://www.readyeducation.com](https://www.readyeducation.com)

We are an education technology company, providing a mobile platform for
universities and colleges across North America. We deeply care about student
success, and work hard to make sure that students stay in school, stay
engaged, and graduate successfully.

Currently we are hiring for an implementation engineer position in Montreal.
For more details including the job description: [https://angel.co/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/522261-implementation-e...](https://angel.co/oohlala-
mobile/jobs/522261-implementation-engineer)

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Online Software Engineering Teacher | Indian Timezone |
REMOTE | Full Time | [https://mclarencollege.in](https://mclarencollege.in)

I'm developing a live online course to teach software engineering to people in
India. I'm looking for a software engineer with excellent knowledge of Java
who is interested in teaching live classes of students online. Would be useful
to also have some experience with any of these technologies: Flutter,
Firebase, Android, SQL, Git, Python, Vue, Typescript, continuous integration.
Excellent spoken and written English is essential. Position is remote and
available worldwide but you will need to work between 8am-5pm IST. Contact me
at mark.mclaren@mclarencollege.in

------
dyndrite_eng
Dyndrite | C++ & Cuda Developers, DevOps engineers | Seattle, WA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, U.S. Citizen | dyndrite.com

Dyndrite is creating the Dyndrite Accelerated Geometry Engine, a fully GPU-
native geometry kernel, and Additive Toolkit with a Python API. We're
passionate about empowering professionals with powerful new 3D printing tools
to develop innovative, next-generation solutions and workflows. We're a small
startup located in Seattle that just recently closed Series A funding and
we're looking to expand our software engineering team with:

\-- Cuda developers

\-- C++ developers

\-- DevOps engineers

\-- Customer success engineers

Keywords: C++, Python 3, Cuda

Full job descriptions at:
[https://www.dyndrite.com/careers/](https://www.dyndrite.com/careers/) or
email us at careers@dyndrite.com

------
DallasM
ShipChain | Greenville, SC (relocation assistance provided) | Full-time | On-
site | Competitive Salary |

ShipChain Inc is making transport and logistics more effective, secure and
transparent by utilizing blockchain technology.

www.shipchain.io

We are currently looking for a Senior Python Developer to join our fun and
innovative team! You’ll have the opportunity to take the lead on building new
features for our users, support tools for our staff, and management tools for
our sysadmins, as we develop the first version of our services.

If interested, we'd love to hear from you! Feel free to email me directly with
any questions at hr@shipchain.io or apply through our ad on Indeed:
[https://indeedhi.re/2UyoxS5](https://indeedhi.re/2UyoxS5)

~~~
DallasM
This particular position has been filled. Thanks to everyone who showed
interest!

For any general career inquiries, please do not hesitate to reach out:
hr@shipchain.io Our careers department is always keen to meet new people!

------
moonjoAWS
AWS RDS SQL Server moonjo@amazon.com I hope all is well, reaching out with an
opportunity to attend an accelerated hiring event for the Relational Database
Service (RDS) for SQL Server team. The team has positions available in
Seattle/Bellevue as well as Denver, CO. This event will provide you with an
opportunity to join this team through an abbreviated interview process!

Amazon RDS SQL Server’s Manager - Adam Kane (
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
kane-43784372/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-kane-43784372/) ) asked me to
reach out to you based on your strong background and relevant industry
experience in software development.

Our Relational Database Service (Amazon RDS) is one of the largest cloud
database businesses, providing super-simple provisioning and management for
databases in the cloud. Customers can set up a new database with just a few
clicks, and complex administrative tasks like scaling, fail-over, and
monitoring are handled in an automated fashion by our control systems.
Providing such simplified management for customers comes with the challenge of
building sophisticated and reliable control systems. The systems we build
manage huge numbers of databases and vast amounts of storage across multiple
data-centers world-wide, and our service is growing rapidly, requiring
constant innovations in our systems in order to handle the next order of
magnitude in service scale. You can find some more info on what we’re doing
across RDS SQL Server here (
[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/sqlserver/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/sqlserver/)
).

We will be hosting the accelerated hiring event in our Denver office on Friday
4/26\. Instead of a technical phone interview I can send over a coding
assessment as the first step in the process. If you are able to complete the
assessment with a passing score you will be invited to the event for an
abbreviated on-site interview.

Please let me know if you’d like me to send over the coding assessment ASAP,
the interview slots are filling up quickly!

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Sent you an email.

------
mikeywaites
Vizibl | Front End Engineers, Product Designers | London United Kingdom |
REMOTE | www.vizibl.co

At Vizibl, we’re on a mission to help every company work together, better. We
want to help all companies make a difference in the world by revolutionising
the way they work together, empowering them to reach their full potential.

2019 is a critical year of growth for Vizibl and we're hoping to expand our
product and engineering teams. We're looking for

2x Front End engineers -
[https://vizibl.workable.com/jobs/991167](https://vizibl.workable.com/jobs/991167)

2x Product Designers -
[https://vizibl.workable.com/jobs/991737](https://vizibl.workable.com/jobs/991737)

------
afhammad
Board Intelligence | London, UK | Senior/Lead Software Engineer, DevOps
Engineer | Full time | Onsite (London) or Remote

The company:

We deliver Software as a Service for decision makers and boards. We’ve been
helping boards to make better decisions for 14 years and we’ve been turning
that knowledge into software for 6 years. We’re 50 people today and growing
fast. As we grow, we’re fiercely protective of our friendly, high performing
culture. We’re owner managed and remain in control of our own decision making
and destiny.

[https://www.boardintelligence.com](https://www.boardintelligence.com)

The stack:

We’re looking for people who know how to learn and how to think, we don’t
require experience with any particular part of our stack. Our stack is also
evolving. We’re early adopters of any technology that can help us deliver our
product and we’re not afraid to change and to up-skill the entire team in a
new area. Currently we use:

\- Front-end: React, Redux, TypeScript

\- Back-end & services: Ruby on Rails, Clojure, Go, Kafka, RabbitMQ, Google
Protobuf

\- Infrastructure, Devops and CI: Docker, Kubernetes, bare metal servers,
Gitlab CI + AWS Lambda, Google Cloud.

The Details:

We pride ourselves on our great working environment and package. Here's some
of what's on offer:

\- Competitive salary & pension scheme

\- Personal performance bonus

\- Bupa health & dental cover

\- Daily breakfast, drinks, fruit and snacks

\- Regular training & development, mini MBA series, lunch & -learns

\- Travel card loan & cycle to work scheme

\- Competitive parental policies

We know there are a lot of great opportunities out there, so we don’t hang
about. Our selection process takes less than a week.

Email me at: ahmad.hammad@boardintelligence.com

~~~
saurabhd1
I am interested in this position.Please share JD at Dubeysaurabh83@gmail.com.

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager * Account Executive

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Python developers (all levels)

\- JavaScript React developers

\- Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

\- Data Engineers (all levels)

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
plutovr
PlutoVR | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle | Onsite |
[https://www.plutovr.com/](https://www.plutovr.com/)

About PlutoVR: Pluto is a spatial computing communication service. The Pluto
alpha is now available on Steam. It requires a Valve HTC VIVE, a Windows Mixed
Reality headset, or an Oculus Rift.

Our apps encompass a broad range of development technologies including Swift
and C# apps, cross-platform web apps, and Node.js microservices.

Bonus points for spatial computing, iOS, Windows, Graphics development,
Video/audio, Games industry, communications/networking experience

To apply: taylor at plutovr dot com

Or: [https://www.plutovr.com/work-with-us/](https://www.plutovr.com/work-with-
us/)

------
wojtczyk
Velodyne Lidar | SE, ME, EE, Ph | Full-time | ONSITE | San Jose

We are looking for multiple contributors with the following background:

\- Software Engineer _with_ hardware integration / robotics experience (C/C++
& python)

\- Mechanical Engineer _with_ Solidworks and industrial automation expertise

\- Electrical Engineer _with_ hardware integration and software experience

\- Physicist _with_ hardware integration and software experience

to join our Automation and Robotics team.

Independent thinkers and problem solvers.

If interested, please send an email with your resume to Martin Wojtczyk
<mwojtczyk@velodyne.com>

 _We build the world 's best lidar sensors for self-driving cars, robots, and
drones:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k)

------
LaurenVigilant
Vigilant Web | Site Reliability Engineer, Product Manager, Data Engineer, Data
Analyst, Data Analyst Intern | NYC | Onsite | Full Time

SRE: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/c4941c86ee05-site-
reliability-e...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/c4941c86ee05-site-reliability-
engineer?source=hn)

Product Manager: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?so...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?source=hn)

Data Engineer: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/411acbbab7f6-data-
engineer?sour...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/411acbbab7f6-data-
engineer?source=hn)

Data Analyst: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/a059cbf0a2a1-data-
analyst?sourc...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/a059cbf0a2a1-data-
analyst?source=hn)

Data Analyst Intern: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/64bff54c91c1-data-analyst-
inter...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/64bff54c91c1-data-analyst-
intern?source=hn)

There’s an abundance of valuable public data out there, but it’s buried in
siloed, balkanized government databases where it lies largely unusable.
Vigilant is a platform for public records data search and monitoring. We
unlock that information, make it actionable, and help our customers leverage
it to make critical decisions.

Our customers span financial services, politics, public affairs, and media.
Our product suite includes a universal search layer for public data and
sophisticated monitoring systems.

Our team is a mix of engineers, open data geeks, and political researchers.
We’re looking for candidates comfortable in a high-growth, fast-paced
environment. We value tenacity, a commitment to learning, collaboration and
direct communication, diverse opinions, and a deep-seated belief in the power
of data to inform and improve how things get done.

------
rmccormies
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds.

We are recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles
are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

Data Scientist: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with SQL and Python or R

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Full Time | mobile + web engineers + leads,
product designer, test automation engineer, system engineer | Hong Kong ON-
SITE, VISA | Fulltime

[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)
GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart digital paper where people think, study, and work.
Short term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible on other
platforms.

We are looking for product-minded software engineers and designer to join us
in our Hong Kong office. We don't have all the roles on our site yet but if
you are interested in hearing more, please do send me an email at
thomas@goodnotes.com

\- We are looking for talents to bring our popular iOS application to other
platform like web, Android and Windows. We need help on building out the
backend infrastructure and cross platform development strategy.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touchscreen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite
trip.

\- We were frequently featured by Apple. We are currently on their Apple iPad
Mini and Pencil page: [https://www.apple.com/ipad-
mini/](https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/) and [https://www.apple.com/apple-
pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/)

------
bobsaintcool
Synacktiv | System engineer, Pentester, Reverser and more | Paris, Toulouse,
Lyon - France | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.synacktiv.com/en/](https://www.synacktiv.com/en/)

Synacktiv is an IT security company, founded in 2012 by consultants with more
than 13 years of experience in security consulting and auditing, with a real
passion for IT security.

We are actually looking for growing our technical teams (system engineer,
pentester, reverser) and are ready to onboard on one of our office located in
France (HQ - Paris, Lyon or Toulouse). Some remote position could be allowed.

Apply here apply@synacktiv.com or reach me directly using my profile contact
information if you need more information.

------
paradox95
GreenPark Sports is looking to hire a mobile engineer to work on a mobile
sports game. We're a stealth, seed stage startup founded by well-known names
in Silicon Valley.

We're building the mobile app in Flutter. Flutter experience not required.
Just be interested and willing to work with Flutter.

We're based on Burlingame. Just a 10 min walk from the Caltrain station. Small
company of just 6 people. This is a great ground floor opportunity for someone
who enjoys building apps from nothing.

If interested email Tim Bull, our VP of Engineering at
tim[at]greenparksports[dot]com or apply via
[https://flutterjobs.info/job/ipS4pUbGV0KzA2UE1wXp/](https://flutterjobs.info/job/ipS4pUbGV0KzA2UE1wXp/)

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Back-end, front-end, DevOps, PM, Data Science,
Computational Biologist | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.indigoag.com/join-us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

We're growing so fast that we have to add 35-50 engineers in 2019. Back-end,
front-end, devops, data science; you name it, we need the help (including PM
and UX roles - see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

------
dangirsh
Rigetti Computing | Quantum Engineer - Computational Modeling | Full time |
On-site | Berkeley, CA | Visa Sponsorship

As a quantum engineer for computational modeling you will be part of the team
responsible for developing scalable and efficient simulation software. Working
intimately with our research department, you will contribute to improving our
quantum hardware simulation tools (both internal and external research
software) and shaping how the industry will practice quantum hardware design
and modeling.

Rigetti Computing is building the world’s most powerful computers to help
solve humanity’s most pressing and important problems. More at:
[https://rigetti.com/careers](https://rigetti.com/careers)

------
boling11
PRIVACY.COM | Software Engineer | NEW YORK (NYC) | $90-140K, 0.1 - 1% equity |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME

We’ve built a secure way to pay online without giving away your personally
identifiable information (PII) or credit card number. We're a small team of
16, moving millions in transaction volume, generating significant revenue, and
backed by top-tier investors. In two years since launching, we've saved users
over $250 million in unauthorized and unwanted transactions.

A few things we're working on now:

    
    
      -  Improving our fraud modeling and ML classifiers that detect anomalous behavior and prevent fraud
      -  Updates to our real-time transaction processing engine
      -  Building out growth hooks, A/B testing and supporting growth and retention efforts
      -  Unstructured data challenges around improving our browser extension performance
    

When looking for new team members, we try to focus on the following:

    
    
      -  2+ years of experience shipping code in a production environment
      -  Proficiency in at least one language - we use NodeJS / Python / C++ / Java / SQL
      -  An understanding of the balance between perfection and shipping quickly
      -  An understanding that code is written as much for humans to read and maintain as it is for machines to interpret
      -  Proven ownership of the features from start to finish
      -  Deep understanding of algorithms, systems, and design
    

Why apply?

    
    
      -  Competitive compensation and meaningful equity 
      -  Medical / dental / vision coverage 
      -  Snacks, stocked fridge, and pantry 
      -  Choose your own Apple equipment 
      -  Commuter Benefits 
      -  Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it 
      -  Our office is located in a beautiful loft in Chinatown near most trains 
      -  3% cash back on all purchases with Privacy cards
    

If this piques your interest, drop me a line: bo@privacy.com or apply via
[https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/172194-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/172194-software-engineer)

------
RidgelineIntl
Ridgeline International| Northern VA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.ridgelineintl.com/](https://www.ridgelineintl.com/)

We focus on challenging problems. We deliver innovative technical solution to
overcome obstacles experienced at the tactical, operational, and strategic
levels.

We are searching for Software Devs, Systems Admin, Systems Eng, Full Stack,
and more.

Secret Clearances are highly preferred.

If you are interested, feel free to email gchao@ridgelineintl.com or apply
online!
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/searchResults...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/searchResults?org=RIDGINTE&cws=37)

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | San Francisco | Onsite |Full-time| Kuberentes, Node, Mobile

BitMEX is a cryptocurrency P2P trading platform offering unrivaled liquidity,
security, and career opportunities. Our platform was developed by ex-bankers
who were (and are) well-versed in computer science, financial engineering, and
traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to
become one of the most important marketplaces in the crypto space. n a
pulldown menu of “What industry are you in?” it is certainly fair to label
BitMEX a fintech company. But we feel like the word “fintech” doesn’t do
justice to the uniqueness or grandeur of what we’re building.

Our ambition is to be the pre-eminent futures market for the major crypto-
coins (including new ones, as they arrive on the scene), and BitMEX is already
is one of the most significant price discovery mechanisms for Bitcoin, which
is the most established digital currency so far.

And since Bitcoin may yet turn out to be a civilisation-saving monetary
instrument — mankind’s ultimate store of value — history may come to reveal
that BitMEX’s trading platform played a crucial role in saving the world. Or,
it might just unfold that Bitcoin is a helluva lot of fun for awhile, before
petering out or blowing up for some unforeseen reason. Both scenarios are
logically imaginable (to use the phrase, from another context, of Hungarian
philosopher Tibor Machan).

One way or another, Bitcoin is the defining technology of our current era. And
if you work at BitMEX, you will have been part of Bitcoin in the most
essential and extreme possible way.

Our top positions right now are: Mobile Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/ea3714a82](https://grnh.se/ea3714a82) Kubernetes Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/57ca65ef2](https://grnh.se/57ca65ef2) API Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

If you are interested, please apply to the position you believe you are best
suited for and we will get back to you ASAP.

------
Shelnutt2
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | Cambridge, USA | Athens, Greece |
[https://tiledb.io](https://tiledb.io)

TileDB is a disruptive technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of
structured data. TileDB efficiently stores data generated from variety of
domains (genomics, finance, imaging, geospatial, etc) in a novel unified
format as sparse or dense multidimensional arrays. Users can efficiently
access this data via a growing number of language APIs, interfaces and our
upcoming web service. TileDB, Inc. has raised $4M in seed funding over the
past 18 months.

We are looking for frontend web developers to take ownership of the front end
and help launch a scalable service to make data storage, management, and
computations easier for practicing data scientists. A few features on the
roadmap include designing a web admin console for advanced data management,
monitoring resources in real time, integration with JupyterLab and handling
user profiles and billing.

We are primarily seeking:

    
    
      - Senior UI / UX  Engineer (Javascript / Vue.js / Golang / K8s)
    
    

* TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

* TileDB has been featured on HN: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749)

* TileDB recent blog post: [http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR](http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR)

* TileDB talk at PyData 2018: [http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3](http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US, or Greek citizens to be
located at our subsidiary in Athens, Greece.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
scottishbee
Dote Shopping | Data Scientist | San Francisco

We're a mobile-first marketplace connecting apparel retailers with a GenZ
audience, while providing a platform to engage with social influencers.

We are looking for a junior-to-mid Data Scientist to help us level up how we
surface content to our audience. Item recommendations, creator content, outfit
posts from friends, trending brands, etc.

If you're excited about the future of mobile and the intersection of social
and shopping, read more at:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zw0N1oDFXMjJRlb1s4yh9khq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zw0N1oDFXMjJRlb1s4yh9khqoWGI4NA1prYKZy88wJM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email an application to jobs@doteshopping.com

------
infinitemonkey
Gesundheitscloud | System and Network Engineer, Sr. iOS Engineer, Sr. Android
Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer Data Platform, Information Security Engineer |
Berlin | ONSITE

Gesundheitscloud is the independent, not-for-profit health data destination
for citizens and researchers. With our platform, we want to change global
health for the better and enable everyone everywhere to live a healthier life.
Our ethical purpose is our daily motivation: we will change the world of
health by providing digital solutions for better treatment outcomes as well as
earlier detection and prevention of diseases.

We utilize strong end-to-end encryption to protect our user's health data. Our
tech stack includes Java, Scala, Go, Kotlin, Swift, Docker, Kubernetes, the
ELK stack and on-premise infrastructure.

We are founded by the Hasso-Plattner Foundation and have a team of 35
engineers which will grow to more than 50 by the end of the year.

Open Roles:

System and Network Engineer: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/103657?languag...](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/103657?language=en#)

Sr. iOS Engineer: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112512?languag...](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112512?language=en#)

Sr. Android Engineer: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112202?languag...](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112202?language=en#)

Sr. Software Engineer Data Platform: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112326?languag...](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112326?language=en#)

Information Security Engineer: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/94610?language...](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/94610?language=en#)

------
jaylloyd
Ambassador | Detroit, MI; Denver, CO; Chicago, IL | Back-End Engineers | Full-
time

Ambassador is changing word-of-mouth on the web. We focus on the rapid
production, testing, and deployment of beautiful code and design. We keep our
team's job as creative and simple as possible. No outdated management models,
we get real work done and solve large problems. Success is measured through
the enjoyment of our customers.

Ambassador is looking for talented Back-End Engineers who are interested in
solving complex problems and shipping beautiful products as part of an
ambitious, world-class engineering team. Ambassador engineers demand quality
and efficiency, and love taking on responsibility with the freedom to make a
large impact. As an Ambassador engineer, you will EXECUTE WITH URGENCY by
shipping code within your first week and immediately begin contributing
meaningful value to the team. In a company where we THINK LONG TERM, Back-End
Engineers will receive mentorship from day one and will eventually be shaped
into a mentor for future employees.

Desired Skills & Expertise • Familiarity with several programming languages,
frameworks, and architectures with significant experience in at least one. We
mostly work in Python, Django Rest Framework, Falcon, Node, Redis, Postgres,
Kafka, and NoSQL. Languages can be learned so we care much more about your
general engineering skill and growth mindset than knowledge of a particular
language or framework. • Solid understanding of interacting with remote data,
third-party libraries, and APIs. We integrate with social APIs, eCommerce
platforms, and other third-party services. • Experience creating and deploying
applications from the ground up. • Self-starting and understands the big
picture. • Always looking to improve practices and processes. • Attention to
detail, good judgement, excellent communication, and a great attitude.

Locations: Detroit, Denver, and Chicago

Apply here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/233673/backend-software-
engin...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/233673/backend-software-engineer-
ambassador)

------
ben-clubhouse
Clubhouse | Freelance Writers | New York, NY | Remote

Clubhouse is looking for developers-who-writes OR a writers-who-program to
help with writing marketing content for Clubhouse Software
([https://clubhouse.io](https://clubhouse.io)). This content will be aimed at
a technical audience e.g., discussions around programming languages, tech
stacks, code analysis and debugging, tutorials etc.

If that's you, or you know someone who fits the bill, please let me know!
Also, no recruiters / talent agencies, please.

Email: ben@clubhouse.io LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgsmartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgsmartin/)

Please include writing samples!

------
ewhitney
Independent Security Evaluators | Baltimore MD, San Diego CA | Junior DevOps
Engineer | Security Analyst (Junior, Associate, Mid, Senior) | Full Time

Independent Security Evaluators (ISE) is a security consultancy that performs
hands-on security assessments of applications, networks, and whatever else you
feel you need assessed. We are a fast paced company that enjoys hacking cool
things while paying the bills. Our team enjoys working in a creative,
educational, and comfortable environment where they can thrive professionally.

Some cool benefits ISE offers: unlimited vacation, flexible schedule, 401k +
match, free lunch 3x week, training (internal + external), 100% company paid
healthcare package.

To apply, email careers@securityevaluators.com

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Developer Advocate | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
planetscale.com/careers

------
ab
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entrypoint for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

If the above postings aren't open when you want to apply, email us at
jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

~~~
ahawkins
Open to Hawaii Residents?

------
sdabby
ClickTime | San Francisco, CA (Onsite) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/clicktime](https://jobs.lever.co/clicktime)

ABOUT US: We're a privately-held, 35-person B2B SaaS company that helps
businesses become more productive every day. We're bootstrapped, profitable,
and going through an exciting stage of growth.

INTERVIEW PROCESS: Two phone interviews, a short practical component (e.g.
coding exercise, writing exercise) that reflects future day-to-day work at
ClickTime, in-person interview, reference checks.

ROLES: Software Engineers, Customer Success Manager, Customer Support
Specialist, Marketing Coordinator, Product Marketer, Business Development
Manager

Please email sdabby@clicktime.com with any questions!

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe|Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com). Wellframe helps
healthcare organizations support every aspect of health beyond the four walls
of care delivery. Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours,
yours, and the generations to come.

Software Engineer, Mobile: build a multi-faceted app that helps with digital
health management; working with Objective-C, Swift, Core Data
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/159c643b-2737-4e99-b4ce-3b3e...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/159c643b-2737-4e99-b4ce-3b3e02254e22)

For more info or any questions, reach out to careers@wellframe.com

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 11 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $1mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

~~~
good-idea
I don't see any info about jobs on the about page! Am I missing something?

------
radq
Amazon Web Services - AWS IQ | SDE and/or Web Dev | Seattle, WA or Vancouver,
BC | Onsite, Full-time

AWS is cloud company. You've probably heard of us. Although it’s a large
organization it’s made up of lots of small product teams. We are a 2-pizza
team building a new AWS product we are going to be launching later this year.
We need a few more folks to help us launch. Unfortunately we’re pretty
secretive about new products so we can’t share too many details about the
product with you yet. What we can say is that we're part of the AI division
and, as you might guess from the job title, the product involves web
technologies. We expect this product to have a huge impact on the entire AWS
ecosystem.

In your role you’ll focus on building our web app, but you’ll be expected to
act like a startup member and participate in every aspect of creating a great
product. That includes innovating, designing, prototyping, developing,
testing, deploying and operating this new AWS product. You’ll learn about
Amazon’s peculiar culture and internal processes. Our web app is built using
common web technology including React/Redux/GraphQL, and Webpack.

Our team is split between Seattle, WA and Vancouver, BC. You can choose to
work in either place. Feel free to reach out to me directly at
vikhyak@amazon.com if you have any questions or if you'd like to learn more.
Alternately you can apply directly here:

Seattle, WA:

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/782968/software-development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/782968/software-development-engineer)

Vancouver, BC:

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/820360/software-development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/820360/software-development-engineer-aws-iq) * [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/818401/front-end-engineer-aw...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/818401/front-end-engineer-aws-iq)

------
ronvohra
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires (back-end/front-
end/mobile/data/product) | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest,
Sofia, Shenzhen, Singapore | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: back-end with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + API skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe and are focusing on Scotland, London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I 've recently started at Skyscanner and see a lot of freedom, responsibility,
accountability here. We have room to make decisions, move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's exciting.

Please ping me an email at raunaq.vohra@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. If you'd like your referral to be attributed to me
directly but don't want/need to get in touch, please apply via
[https://grnh.se/3dea97751](https://grnh.se/3dea97751) (the Skyscanner jobs
link above works if you don't want to attribute). Please specify which job are
you applying to from the link above and which office would you like to work
from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Kubernetes Platform Engineer | Onsite | Austin, TX | Full Time |
Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

I'm looking for platform engineer responsible for implementing cloud-native
eco-system on an on-premise Kubernetes orchestration platform. You will be
part of a team that accelerates the adoption of on-premise containers and
cloud-native technologies within Visa Digital. Responsibilities include
building tools for developer productivity, app modernization using Docker,
application logging, caching, data layer, and configuration management.

Tech Stack: Docker, Kubernetes, Golang, MongoDB, Ansible, NATS, vue.js

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at a global
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com

------
sophiaedm
Svrf | Mobile 3D Graphics Engineer |NYC / REMOTE | Full-time

Svrf is the first search engine for AR & VR. We make AR & VR experiences
searchable and discoverable on any platform through our apps and API.

As a 3D Graphics Engineer at Svrf, you will be responsible for building
publicly published developer tools that allow mobile applications to render 3D
graphics. In this role, you'll be doing investigative and exploratory
projects, as well as designing and building SDKs.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/svrf/jobs/522190-mobile-3d-graphics-
enginee...](https://angel.co/svrf/jobs/522190-mobile-3d-graphics-engineer) \--
or -- Email: join@svrf.com

------
apyt
Sweden, Stockholm | Senior Data Scientist | OpsTalent | ONSITE | Full-time |
€90-€130/hour

A dynamic and quickly growing AI Team with one of the industry’s largest data
sets with state of the art advanced analytics and artificial intelligence to
enable data-driven decision-making across the full fashion value-chain.

Do you want to take part in shaping the future of the retail industry?

Technology stack includes Python, Hadoop, Spark, scikit-learn.

Full job description: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/254449/senior-data-
scientist-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/254449/senior-data-scientist-
fixed-term-contract-opstalent)

Apply via link or reach me directly - a.pytlos@opstalent.com

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry | Experienced Software Engineer | Remote (US timezones,
significant overlap with 10am-3pm PT) | Full-Time

Culture Foundry creates beautiful technology solutions for our clients with
websites and web applications. We're looking for an experienced software
developer. We work in a variety of technologies, including PHP, Rails and
Javascript. We're a consultancy, so you'll have the chance to work in a
variety of environments. We're small, so no dead weight and your voice will be
heard.

More here: [https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/experienced-
software-...](https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/experienced-software-
engineer)

------
saltybot
SteelSeries | Frontend, Backend, Firmware Engineers | Chicago | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://steelseries.com](https://steelseries.com)

SteelSeries is a leading manufacturer of gaming peripherals and accessories,
including headsets, keyboards, mice, controllers, and mousepads.

We're looking for frontend engineers (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) and backend
engineers (Go, C/C++) to enhance our SteelSeries Engine software, a cross-
platform application to handle all your gaming settings.

We are also looking for firmware engineers to write the code that powers our
next generation of hardware peripherals.

If you're a passionate gamer and these positions sound interesting, please
email me at tom@steelseries.com.

------
elialbert
Provi | Full-Stack engineer | Chicago, IL, USA ONSITE and REMOTE |
[https://provi.com](https://provi.com)

Small, nimble team at a successful and rapidly growing startup looking for A
players to hack on multiple fronts in our b2b alcohol ordering app. Classic
stack: postgres -> rails 5 -> rest api -> angular + react apps.

If you like to write tests and new features for a codebase with extremely high
coverage and extremely low tech debt, at a company that's taking off as we
speak with a friendly and talented team, this might be the place for you!
email eli@provi.com and let's talk.

edit: please for the love of glorb no recruiters, and sorry no sponsorship
right now.

------
smitche60
Arm Treasure Data | Senior Solution Engineer | Mountain View, Vancouver,
Chicago, Austin, Remote | www.treasuredata.com

We’re hiring Senior Solution Engineers at Arm Treasure Data. We are a customer
data platform that helps our users solve the most complex data problems.
Please check out the job description here
[https://www.treasuredata.com/company/careers/jobs/?team=Solu...](https://www.treasuredata.com/company/careers/jobs/?team=SolutionsEngineering)
and send me your resume at smitchell+hn@treasure-data.com if you’re
interested!

Candidates should have:

\- Prior customer-facing experience

\- Background in Adtech/Martech

\- Deep knowledge and experience in SQL & Python

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€40k-€65k, SARS plan available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud using blockchain technology.

As a Medior Frontend developer your responsibilities will be:

\- Guiding junior frontenders

\- Making architectural choices

\- Writing efficient (fast, compact, but above all correct) code

\- Planning new features for our ticket app, dashboard app and mobile apps

\- Always keep improving our processes.

We’re looking for

\- Min 3y of experience as a Frontend developer

\- Strong knowledge of Javascript

\- Experience / knowledge of JS frameworks

\- Solid HTML / CSS skills (we use SCSS)

\- Experience working Agile

\- Ability to understand the product and the business to mentor the Frontend
team

Join our team and send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT
appreciated).

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve | Full-Stack React/Node/Postgres Engineer | NYC | Full-Time

Backed by Y Combinator, Upsolve is a nonprofit that helps low-income families
in debt file for bankruptcy for free, so they can get back on their feet. You
can think of us as TurboTax for bankruptcy. We help families who suffer from
medical bills, layoffs, and predatory loans avoid poverty, hunger, and
homelessness. We were named by Fast Company as the top World Changing Idea in
Social Justice for 2019, and we won the 2018 New York Times Good Tech Award.
We're also a new type of nonprofit that coves 50% of its costs with earned
revenue. Interested? Reach out to rohan at upsolve dot org!

------
dcwilson
Strava | Denver, CO and San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Strava is now looking for Senior Web Engineers to join both our DENVER & SF
locations to work onsite out of either office. We are looking for Engineers
with 5+ years of experience in Scala, Ruby and/or JS/React.

If you're not familiar with us, we are the app that aims to be the home of
people's active lives. We're based in San Francisco and we opened a Product
Engineering focused office in Denver at the beginning of 2018.

If interested - please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.strava.com/careers](https://www.strava.com/careers). We look
forward to hearing from you!

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Software Engineer - ML Platform, Lead Software
Engineer - ML Platform

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models. We have developed a product major
healthcare players want to buy and now need to turn it into something big that
will streamline how healthcare works, come help us build it out!

Lead/Software Engineer: We work mostly in Python and Scala. Main technologies
include Spark, TensorFlow, and Airflow among others, mostly based in GCP.
We’re always trying new things, and you will be part of making those
decisions. We’re looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw,
often human-entered data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide
variety of machine learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

We need several engineers at 2-3 year and at senior/tech lead level.
Requirements for more senior positions shift more toward demonstrated ability
to architect and lead projects. In all cases though we look for independence,
a strong sense of craft, and solid technical skills.

General Process (based on candidate we make small tweaks):

1.) Phone screen for resume

2.) Short take-home problem

3.) Phone conversation about take-home

4.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, ~25 employees, growing in a field that really affects people's
lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly people.

Please apply at
[https://www.lumiata.com/careers.html](https://www.lumiata.com/careers.html)
and contact hr at lumiata.com with any questions.

------
lyravega
Lyra Health | Software Engineer: Data Infrastructure | Burlingame, San
Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyra-
health](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyra-health)

20% of people suffer from a mental health issue every year. Only 1 in 7
receive effective care. Join Lyra to help change this by creating a
frictionless experience for members, providers, and employers.

We connect companies and their employees to evidence-based mental health
providers, and we believe that data-driven technology is a critical part of
solving the thorny, complex challenges of a broken system.

You will be working to scale the infrastructure that ingests and transforms
data related to patients, providers, treatments, and outcomes. This growing
data is the core of all our analysis and modeling, and is used to optimize the
effectiveness of care, derive insights to direct new research, and product
development to improve patient outcomes. Your contributions will be important
to all of Lyra.

Technologies used: Python, Java, Redshift, ElasticSearch.

Below are some of the qualifications we are looking for:

\- 2+ years of professional software engineering experience

\- Experience with design and implementation of data pipelines

\- Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases

\- A computer science degree is a bonus

What we care about beyond technical skills:

\- Your desire to make a difference in people’s health and well-being. We all
care deeply about making a difference in people’s lives, and we hope you do
too!

Ready to make a difference? Apply at

[https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/49a687fb-50c4-4f77-a655-8e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/49a687fb-50c4-4f77-a655-8e08f65c12da)
[https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/af9cc838-2def-4f3f-983b-466...](https://jobs.lever.co/lyrahealth/af9cc838-2def-4f3f-983b-466efa5e9d68)

------
danjm
Kyokan | Application Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time

Over the past 18 months, Kyokan has been helping lay the groundwork for global
transformations in the ways people transact, bank, raise, share, transfer,
invest, coordinate and distribute wealth and value. We have done so through
our collaborations with leading blockchain projects, including MetaMask,
EthereumJs, Geth, Ethereum 2.0, MolochDAO and Filecoin/Protocol Labs.

We are seeking engineers who will bring ambition, tenacity and initiative to
some of the most important FOSS projects in the blockchain space while helping
build a world-changing company.

By joining Kyokan, you commit to:

\- hit the ground running from day 0 as a full-time contributor to one of our
open-source partners

\- bringing vision, creativity, hussle and technical expertise to mission
critical technical challenges

\- provide ongoing informal leadership, and daily inititative, to help your
colleagues and community (blockchain developers, contributors and users)
change the world via the development of the decentralized web

\- pursuing constant enhancement of your skills, workflows and impact while
supporting your teammates and teams to do the same

\- respect, patience and empathy for every interaction/relation with coworkers
and the community

We are hiring full-stack engineers who specialize in JavaScript. We will
likely hire more than one, with at least one focused on the backend and at
least one focused on the front end.

We are a fully remote company.

To apply:

\- email hiring@kyokan.io, with "Application Engineer" in the subject line

\- include a resume, links to github, twitter, LinkedIn, your blog, etc.

\- tell us what you are looking for from this role and what you intend to
bring to it

For a more in-depth description of this opportunity:
[https://gist.github.com/danjm/b1e5ee2b0de997ab5e9f8d5b7a7573...](https://gist.github.com/danjm/b1e5ee2b0de997ab5e9f8d5b7a757334)

------
deeptruth
Mythic Markets | Multiple Roles | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | ONSITE
| [https://www.mythicmarkets.com](https://www.mythicmarkets.com)

Mythic Markets is the platform to buy, sell, and trade fractional shares in
alternative assets with enormous fandoms. Starting with pop culture
collectibles, we're securitizing rare and appreciating assets like vintage
comic books and collectible card games, allowing anybody to invest in
nostalgia.

* Backend Engineer - PHP, Python, Javascript, AWS

* Engineering Manager - looking for someone technical to help lead and mentor a team of engineers to deliver quality software.

If interested, please reach out to: tony {at} mythicmarkets.com

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
encoderer
Trulia | SF | Full Time, On-site

Hi, I talk a lot here about the side business I’ve built, Cronitor, but I’m
also the director of Growth Engineering at Trulia.

I would love to hire other product-focused maker engineers to work on growth
experiments, personalization, communications and seo. If you’re a maker I can
teach you over lunch anything you want to learn about how I’ve bootstrapped
Cronitor over nights and weekends to $16k a month MRR.

For communications work, we are using hbase, Kafka, java and data science
models to only send emails we think people are likely to open.

For seo, we are doing world class technical seo at the scale of 100 million
pages indexed.

On the front end we are building with GraphQL, NextJS and React

Contact me Shane at Trulia.com

------
hovering
Worldsensing | Front-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE
[https://www.worldsensing.com/](https://www.worldsensing.com/)

From controlling urban processes, such as traffic flow and parking, to
managing critical infrastructure, Worldsensing products and solutions connect
cities to the Internet of Things to provide actionable insights, enabling
authorities to obtain complete visibility and control over city operations in
real-time.

Apply here: [https://www.worldsensing.com/job-offer/seniorfrontend-
dev/](https://www.worldsensing.com/job-offer/seniorfrontend-dev/)

------
VSCO
VSCO | Oakland, CA | Full-Time |
[https://vimeo.com/277517881](https://vimeo.com/277517881)

At VSCO, we care deeply about pushing the boundaries on what our users can do
with photos on their mobile device. We strive to not only equip people with
powerful tools to transform their images, but also the context of education
and community to challenge the idea of what is possible on a phone. We believe
every person is on a journey to craft their voice and style, and we have a
unique opportunity to join them along that journey.

Engineering Manager, Infrastructure:
[https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-
infrastruc...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-
infrastructure-oakland) Engineering Manager, Web:
[https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-web-
oaklan...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-web-oakland)
Software Engineer, Android: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-
android-oakl...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-android-
oakland) Software Engineer, iOS: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-
engineer-ios-oakland](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-ios-
oakland) Software Engineer, Server: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-
engineer-server-oakla...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-
server-oakland) Sr. Sotware Engineer, Data: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/sr-
software-engineer-data-oakl...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/sr-software-
engineer-data-oakland) VP, Engineering: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/vp-
engineering-oakland](https://vsco.co/about/careers/vp-engineering-oakland)

If interested, please apply directly on our careers page or email erin@vsco.co

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
amasad
Repl.it | Software Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE |
[https://repl.it](https://repl.it)

Repl.it is an instant programming environment for your favorite language. From
there you can deploy apps, bots, cli applications, and games. It's also a
community of passionate hackers working together to learn and build.

We look for engineers that build their own tools, have some experience in
open-source software, and care about developer tools or programming education.

We're hiring for frontend, backend, and mobile to build the future of coding.
More here [https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

------
braythwayt
PagerDuty (YC S10) | Engineers (platform, data, front-end, mobile), Program
Managers, and Agile Coaches | San Francisco, Toronto, Atlanta | Onsite, full-
time

More details:
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/)

The Muse (featuring yours truly, amongst others):
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/pagerduty](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/pagerduty)

Glassdoor:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/pagerduty](https://www.glassdoor.com/pagerduty)

If you have questions, send me an email: reg (at) pagerduty (dot) com

------
bloopernova
Ann Arbor, MI and Columbus, OH | ONSITE To apply, please use either my email
address, aclark@nexient.com OR
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers) \----- My
take -----

(I'm a Sysadmin / DevOps person, I'm not HR or recruitment, but my posting
here has been approved by the recruiting dept.)

Nexient are good people: My experience at Nexient has been overwhelmingly
positive, they are flexible, caring and fun to work at. They actually care
about the life/work balance too. Multiple tabletop, D&D, console gaming nights
are organized all the time. Charity drives and other ways to give are also
promoted within the company. The work environment is really nice too, with
motorized standing/sitting desks and laptops that actually have enough
memory!! Nexient do outsourcing but with US-based staff, we work closely with
clients so we're just part of the team.

Nexient are also working hard to add hundreds of tech jobs in Michigan and
Ohio. There's a real need for good folks to help us help our clients.

\----- Recruiting Dept's Description -----

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

------
hardingmatt
Zippity Cars | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time

We’re looking for an entrepreneurial software engineer to become the 3rd
engineer on our small team.

Our goal is to transform the personal car ownership experience by delivering
radically convenient on-demand auto maintenance, cleaning, and fueling
services, all powered by a modern online platform.

We have a friendly team, modern tech stack
(AWS/Python3/Flask/React/PostgreSQL), and some exciting projects and expansion
plans coming up!

Apply at this link, or email me directly: matt at zippitycars.com

[https://zippitycars.com/jobs/sweng](https://zippitycars.com/jobs/sweng)

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL, Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Full-stack (SDE):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN)

\- Frontend (SDE):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN)

\- Backend/Data Science (SDE):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done. We work on hard problems of scale
and performance, while making sure our users can be as successful as possible
on our platform. Our stack is mainly Python and Javascript (ES6). We leverage
React, Flask, Celery, Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, and other
technologies to help us get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/)

------
DougHaber
Simulmedia | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime We are building a best-in-class
advertising platform for brands and advertisers to take full advantage of the
massive reach on television. This is an opportunity to join a team of amazing
engineers and data scientists.

Our tech stack is written in Ruby, Python, and Javascript. We deploy
microservices in Docker to AWS.

We are currently looking for:

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (applications and tools development on an SRE / DevOps infrastructure team)

* Software Engineer, Front End - Applications

Please apply directly through:
[https://www.simulmedia.com/careers/](https://www.simulmedia.com/careers/)

------
pjf
Farsight Security, Inc. | Sr Software Engineer | C, Python, Golang, more | US,
Worldwide | Full-Time, REMOTE

Farsight Security, lead by Paul Vixie, is all about DNS and security. We
provide the world’s largest real-time actionable threat intelligence
information on how the Internet is changing, seeing more than 200,000 DNS-
related observations per second.

We are looking for a Senior Distributed Systems Engineer to join our
development team distributed around the world.

Details at [https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/job...](https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/jobs/2019-2/)

------
joaofs
Inconvo | Full-stack Engineer | London and Mumbai | ONSITE |
[https://www.getinconvo.com](https://www.getinconvo.com)

Stack: NodeJS, VueJS, Typescript, AWS, Docker, Terraform

We are a well-funded start-up building an audience conversation platform. Our
technology makes two-way conversations possible at scale, and is used by
brands, publishers and organisations to better engage with, understand and
hear back from their audiences and constituents.

As one of our first technical hires, your input will help to create not only a
great working environment but also the foundations for a competent engineering
team.

Please contact jobs@getinconvo.com with any questions.

------
polote
Narvar | Software engineer | Paris - France | Full-time | On-site |
[https://corp.narvar.com/](https://corp.narvar.com/)

Narvar is helping retailers creating the best post purchase experience for
their customers. We are a Saas B2B platform offering products like:

* Sending email notifications when a package is late

* White label return portal to make e-commerce return process easier

* Delivery date prediction on product page

We are creating a team in Paris, stack contains React, Java, Kubernetes

Apply here :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/narvar/jobs/1529433](https://boards.greenhouse.io/narvar/jobs/1529433)

------
b33ts

                     CRESTA INTELLIGENCE INC.
    

About us: * Chaired by Ben Horowitz and Sebastian Thrun (Google X Founder)

* Started in the Stanford AI lab

* Seed stage startup

* Currently generating revenue

* Bay Area, but open to remote work and Visa sponsorships.

Looking for all kinds of software engineers. Check out our website & career
page: [https://jobs.lever.co/cresta](https://jobs.lever.co/cresta)

And other related articles:
[https://breakoutlist.com/cresta/](https://breakoutlist.com/cresta/)
[https://cnb.cx/2QynaNz](https://cnb.cx/2QynaNz)

CONTACT bita@cresta.ai

------
img
Warby Parker | New York NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Warby Parker is a lifestyle brand at the intersection of e-commerce, retail
(~90 stores now!), fashion, and technology. We’re searching for engineers to
join our 60+ person in-house Technology team to help build best-in-class
eyewear shopping experiences for both the web and retail.

Tech stack: React, Python, PostgreSQL, Node, TypeScript, Swift

Roles: Senior Software Engineer (frontend):
[https://grnh.se/317245f71](https://grnh.se/317245f71) Software Engineer
(backend): [https://grnh.se/52e83fb61](https://grnh.se/52e83fb61)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | Head of Marketing | REMOTE | $150k-$190k + equity

Honeylove (honeylove.co) is a YC fashion startup. We launched our online store
in July 2018, and have generated over $2MM in sales in our five months. We are
profitable and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of the top 10 companies from
our Demo Day ([https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb](https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb)).

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add a Head of Marketing to our
team: [https://bit.ly/2I0XSG1](https://bit.ly/2I0XSG1)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.co.

------
gpadilla
Illumio is Hiring | www.illumio.com |ONSITE, Sunnyvale CA Contact for more
info: gina.padilla@illumio.com Illumio, the leader in micro-segmentation,
prevents the spread of breaches inside data center and cloud environments. Our
Platform protects critical information with real-time application dependency
and vulnerability mapping coupled with micro-segmentation working across any
data center, public cloud, or hybrid cloud deployment on bare-metal, virtual
machines, and containers. We need to hire for these roles:

Director of Product Management, Containers Senior Product Managers Platform
Architect Principal Application Security Engineer

~~~
whyage
Hiring manager here. I'm looking for a senior PM to own our agent platform and
a PM director to own container security. Contact me directly if interested:
jay.harel@illumio.com

------
hartator
SerpApi, LLC | Marketing and Technical Writer | Austin, TX | Full-time or
Part-Time | Remote first company | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com)

SerpApi is the best API to scrape and parse search engine results.

We are looking for a writer to help us on our landing page, documentation, and
blog. Good technical knowledge is appreciated. Like knowing and have used in
the past GitHub, StackOverflow, an API, and having done some coding.

We value transparency in our business operations and open source:
[https://github.com/serpapi](https://github.com/serpapi)

Apply at julien _AT_ serpapi.com

------
icb
Indiana University/GlobalNOC | Principal Services Engineer (Cloud Engineer) |
Bloomington/Indianapolis Indiana | Full-time | ONSITE

The Global Research Network Operations Center (GlobalNOC) at Indiana
University provides carrier-grade operations, tools, and network expertise,
placing a singular focus on serving the unique requirements of the research
and education (R&E) community.

We're looking for someone to design, build, and maintain an OpenStack-based
private cloud.

Apply at
[https://iujobs.peopleadmin.com/postings/70379](https://iujobs.peopleadmin.com/postings/70379)
through April 12.

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software and Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor (ASIC). We
have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, and devops engineers.
If you share our enthusiasm for machine intelligence, and our drive to make
robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the list of available positions, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, Colorado, USA or REMOTE (global) | Full-time | React
Native Engineer

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

 _Must be willing to work roughly US Mountain Time business hours._

[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-react-
nati...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-react-native-
engineer)

If interested, please email techjobs@remotelock.com

------
rendered_fat
Ada |SRE | Toronto | Full-Time Onsite, REMOTE*

Hey! Ada is looking to hire an intermediate SRE. We're in a good place infra-
platform-wise, but we're scaling rapidly w/ both customers and employees.
We've got some major Kubernetes hardening work coming up before the end-of-
year and a have a lot of net new platform work to complete!

You can apply here and read more about the role:
[https://www.ada.support/careers/open-roles/site-
reliability-...](https://www.ada.support/careers/open-roles/site-reliability-
engineer)

* REMOTE ok from: {Canada, EU, US}

Email: benji@ada.support for any questions

------
backa
BetterDoc | Cologne, Germany | FULLTIME | ONSITE | Full Stack, Ruby, Elixir

Help healing!

BetterDoc is on a mission to always find the right doctors for patients with
serious health issues.

We are extending our in-house product dev team working 100% on our own tools
and platform.

Details:
[http://dev.betterdoc.org/jobs/senior_fullstack_developer](http://dev.betterdoc.org/jobs/senior_fullstack_developer)

Our Blog: [http://dev.betterdoc.org](http://dev.betterdoc.org)

Company Home Page (in German):
[https://www.betterdoc.org](https://www.betterdoc.org)

Contact: pirates@betterdoc.org

------
ryanisnan
Sokanu | [https://www.careerexplorer.com/](https://www.careerexplorer.com/) |
Vancouver, BC | DevOps/Systems Engineer | Part Time or Full-Time | Onsite
Preferable

Sokanu is the group behind CareerExplorer, formerly known as Sokanu. We're a
small team building the world's best career matching tools, trying to help
people find meaningful and fulfilling career paths. We are looking for a part
or full-time DevOps and/or Systems Engineer to join our team.

Some of the things we use: AWS, Terraform, Docker, Python, React

To apply, please email ryan@sokanu.com with some information about yourself.

------
bryan_lernit
Lernit | Fullstack Developer | Monterrey, Mexico | Onsite

Lernit is a LXP with a B2B focus. We are changing the way how business train
their people so it will be cheaper and more productive for the business and at
the same time people could learn easier and faster.

We let the people to share knowledge, search and find usable resources, start
and track learning paths so they can get a better position, and business could
get a better job team.

If you want to be part of our team, please apply here:
[https://lernit.com.mx/pages/vacante-
fullstack.html](https://lernit.com.mx/pages/vacante-fullstack.html)

------
mahyarr
OpenPhone | iOS, Full-stack | San Francisco | On-site

At OpenPhone, we are building the phone app of the future for businesses and
professionals. We're looking for several engineers who make phenomenal web and
mobile applications, from front to back. That might be you if any or all of
these apply:

\- You implement beautiful component systems with precision and accuracy.

\- You are comfortable designing complex data models, APIs, and back-end
architectures.

\- You strive for easy deploys, peak performance, and continuous uptime.

\- And you build for easy diagnosability, just in case.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/openphone](https://jobs.lever.co/openphone)

------
rdli
Datawire | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Systems engineer | REMOTE OK

We make two hugely popular open source Kubernetes tools: the Ambassador API
Gateway and Telepresence, a CNCF project. We're looking for hard-core systems
programmers: if you've ever tried to fix a bug in your proxy and then ended up
debugging conntrack, this is the role for you. We work on state-of-the-art
infrastructure software: Kubernetes, Envoy Proxy, and such. We're looking for
folks who love to learn and are comfortable exploring every part of the
infrastructure tech stack.

Languages: Golang, C++11, C, Python (preferably at least 2 of the previous).

Email: careers@datawire.io

------
datacoral
Datacoral | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.datacoral.com/](https://www.datacoral.com/)

\- Design and build robust, scalable REST APIs

\- Work on schema design for NoSQL and SQL databases

\- Strong engineering skills in any language

\- Experience working on AWS, Azure, or Google Cloud

To apply: bruce@datacoral.com

Or: [https://www.datacoral.com/careers](https://www.datacoral.com/careers)

About Datacoral: In just minutes we deploy a fully-managed stack to collect
data from any source, automatically organize that data in any query engine,
and leverage that data for insights and publishing.

------
pointstoronto
Points | Toronto,ON | Onsite, Fulltime

Points is a technology company working in the loyalty e-commerce industry.

We are looking for experienced Python Developers to build and scale our
backend platform functionality.

Check us out:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PointsInternational/74399968...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PointsInternational/743999685130018-development-
engineer-python-)

Check out our other opportunities at:
[https://company.points.com/careers/current-
openings/](https://company.points.com/careers/current-openings/)

------
salsakran
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) We’re a small team
building open source business intelligence tools with a strong focus on user
experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
mino
Extreme Networks | multiple roles | Shannon, Ireland | Full Time |
[https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/)

We're a young startup that has been around since ...1996! We build
network/wireless gear and software solutions for analytics, management and
security. We're bootstrapping a new engineering base in Shannon, Ireland, to
help us transform into a software company. We are a flat organization, and
this operation starts with a blank slate (languages, architecture, ideas), so
join the team and help us get to the mission of being a 2B$ company in 2020.

* Software Manager - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoSb...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoSbx9fwt)

This is the first hire at this new operation, you will be responsible for
growing your team (large headcount already budgeted), nurturing innovation,
help build products and provide leadership. This is one-of-a-kind opportunity.

* Software Engineers (Cloud) - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4D9fw2)

You'll be working on a brand new project with the aim of building a cloud-
based successor of our famous network management platform. We build on
serverless stack on AWS and GCP. If you have programmed in any of Go, Java,
Rust, Python, JavaScript, C, C++, we would love to hear from you.

* Machine Learning / Data Science Engineers - multiple positions - (link tbd, sorry)

You'll be joining a brand new team of ML and Data Science engineers, that will
be extending our analytics and security products. We run analytics for massive
customers, both in the cloud and at the edge. Tech we use: GCP
BigQuery+PubSub+Dataproc, AWS GreenGrass, both Tensorflow and PyTorch. Lots of
ideas to experiments with.

Feel free to get in touch with me directly (mail in profile) for any question.

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Software Engineer | Flatiron, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available | $75k-$115k & Equity | Healthcare & Benefits |
[https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-engineer) About Us:
WinIt is the industry leader helping drivers fight their parking & traffic
tickets. Our long term goal is to become a one-stop solution to assist drivers
with their automotive related challenges. This includes helping drivers
finding the best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing options,
mechanics etc. We've bootstrapped the company and have dismissed over $10
million worth of fines.

Our team: We are a small development team with members who take on multiple
roles across the stack. We strive to always be improving our process and code
bases, to use the correct tools for the tasks at hand, and to help grow our
collective skills.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems with a clean and maintainable approach. You will write modular, high-
quality code while actively contributing to peer code reviews. You are an
intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can formulate new ideas
and execute them within an existing development environment. Ideally, you
enjoy a hands on approach in determining how you and the team can develop
technology to meet the company’s business needs.

Skills: We’re seeking developers with full stack skills and experience. Our
primary web application is written in Angular, however, we consider ourselves
to be a React team. We’re developing new projects in React, and are actively
transitioning our web app to React as well. We use Node.js on the backend,
with MongoDB as the datastore for our primary products. We appreciate
developers with an array of backend skills, but experience using Node in a
backend environment is a must. Mobile experience is a plus, but we are not
hiring strictly mobile devs at this time. Our applications are native Android
and iOS applications, written in Java and Swift/ObjC respectively.

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience, writing production
level code, or experience deploying your own projects to a userbase.

------
shakefon
Walmart Labs ([https://www.walmartlabs.com](https://www.walmartlabs.com)) |
Carlsbad, CA | FrontEnd Tools Engineer | Full Time | Onsite I've been a
developer for quite some time, and professionally for over 12 years. Like many
of you, I've been frustrated with the software development process and the
manual toil we have around that process - we want to solve problems in
software, not in the way we write, test and deploy it!

That's why I'm excited by what my team at Walmart Labs does - the Developer
Experience Tools team exists to create an amazing experience for the developer
both within the Walmart Organization and outside with our Open Source
contributions (see: [http://testarmada.io/](http://testarmada.io/)).

We're hiring right now, for a Staff level engineer to work on a set of
automated tools to make measuring Client Performance of web and native mobile
applications a breeze for developers.

We use javascript, nodejs, reactjs, redux and graphql heavily, but we're very
much of the opinion that you should use the right tool for the job so there
are no unnecessary limitations.

Our Carlsbad office is AWESOME, and the location - reasonably close to San
Diego, right next to the ocean - is pretty fantastic. The office is a new
location, a big upgrade on the previous location, freshly opened in October
with onsite gym, and a short walk to the beach.

If you’d like to find out more or just chat about the role, message me here -
or you can apply here:
[https://walmart.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=LawD5#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://walmart.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=LawD5#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQjeyotgkM)

Would be amazing to speak to folks who want to find cool ways to take all the
hassle out of developing software. I don't care if you have a degree or not.

You'd be joining a great team with some excellent fellow engineers. No
recruiters please, No agencies. Please reach out if you are interested in the
role for yourself!

dstevens@walmartlabs.com if email is how you prefer to ask questions.

------
stadeschuldt
HERE | Sr./Lead Data Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full-time

In my Services Strategy & Innovation team at HERE Technologies we are looking
for a Sr./Lead Data Engineer. If you are interested in developing analytics
tooling and pipelines to process location data from millions of devices or
have questions, send me a message: christian(dot)stade-schuldt(at)here(dot)com

[https://datasciencejobs.de/post/srlead-data-engineer-
service...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/srlead-data-engineer-services-
strategy-innovation-team-mfx-here/)

------
jackt89
Stealth mode cannabis ecommerce startup | COO & Cofounder | San Francisco |
Onsite | Full-Time

We are building the best experience in buying cannabis online. Founder has a
previous successful exit in regulated substance ecommerce.

Your responsibilities will include creating and managing the supply chain,
distribution, and logistics of our cannabis warehousing and driver-based
delivery platform.

Highly entrepreneurial individuals with background in delivery and logistics
are preferred.

This role includes big equity and big opportunities in a once in a generation
industry shift.

Email mik.36201@gmail (dot) com with LinkedIn profile and why you would be a
good fit.

------
tokenrove
Untether.ai | multiple developers | Toronto & Montreal, Canada | REMOTE |
Full-Time | [https://untether.ai](https://untether.ai)

Our team is developing brand new hardware to do high-performance neural
network and deep learning inference. We're remote-first, senior people trying
to raise the bar on high-performance and low-energy AI hardware.

We have interesting problems in the domains of optimizing compilers, graph
algorithms, computer architecture, and machine learning. Candidates with
experience working with performance-sensitive systems preferred.

------
abbymay
SHIELD AI | San Diego, CA and Pittsburgh, PA| Full Time |
www.shield.ai/careers Shield AI is the home of Hivemind, an artificial
intelligence which enables robots to see, reason about, and search the world.
Hivemind allows robots to learn from their experiences. Shield AI’s first
product, Nova, is a Hivemind-powered robot that autonomously searches
buildings while simultaneously streaming video and generating maps.

We are hiring across technical teams: 1. ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE 2. BUSINESS
OPERATIONS 3. LEGAL 4. OPERATIONS 5. TALENT 6. HARDWARE ENGINEERING 7.
SOFTWARE ENGINEERING

------
erinquibi
Quibi | Hiring mid-senior level (4+ years): Android Engineer, Backend
Engineer, iOS Engineer | Onsite in Los Angeles

Quibi is a mobile-first media platform founded by Jeffrey Katzenberg. Quibi
brings together the best of Silicon Valley and Hollywood to create the first
entertainment platform built for easy, on-the-go mobile viewing, allowing
today’s leading studios and creative talent to tell original stories in an
entirely new way.

Hiring Process: Recruiter interview/ 1-2 Engineering phone interviews/ On-site
interview.

tech:go/kotlin/swift/serverless/kubernetes

Please email us your resume: careers@quibi.com

------
bitabitabita
CRESTA | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site or Remote | site: cresta.ai

Cresta’s mission is to make users experts on day on me of their jobs with the
use of ML and NLP. Our company has deep roots in AI: our cofounders met during
their PhDs at the Stanford AI lab. Cresta is chaired by Ben Horowitz and
Sebastian Thrun.

Here are some of our openings: \- Fullstack Engineers \- Head of engineering
\- Front-end engineer \- MI / AI / NLP engineer \- Data scientist \- Research
scientist \- Backend architect

Please email me if you’re interested, or if you simply want to learn more
about the company: bita@cresta.ai

------
caseydonahue
Compass | Founder Role | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.letscompass.com](https://www.letscompass.com)

We are building a real-time price comparison search engine to take on Google
Shopping. We are a team of two developers with experience successfully
building scalable e-commerce companies. We are looking for another Software
Engineer (or tech savvy marketing expert) to join us.

This role will be equity only, we are looking for someone to be on the
founding team.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, Postgresql, React, AWS service

Sound interesting? Email me at casey@letscompass.com

------
polysign
PolySign | Backend & Infrastructure Software Engineers | Oakland, SF, NYC,
remote | Full-time | www.polysign.io

PolySign is a startup in downtown Oakland working on an exciting solution for
cryptocurrency custody. As a member of a small tech team, you can have a huge
impact on our solution and the success of cryptocurrencies. PolySign is co-
founded by Arthur Britto, a co-founder of Ripple and the XRP ledger. We also
work with David Schwartz, who is Ripple’s CTO.

We would love to chat with you, particularly if you have experience with
Python and are interested in crypto!

anna@polysign.io OR polysign.io/careers

------
stefan_schroedl
Atomwise | Senior Machine Learning Research Scientist | ONSITE | Full-Time |
San Francisco Atomwise uses a deep learning approach to discover new
medicines. We receives a 45MM series A funding in 2018, and are growing
quickly. If you are an experienced researcher and are drawn to to solve hard
but meaningful challenges, please apply on our website:
[https://www.atomwise.com/jobs/senior-machine-learning-
resear...](https://www.atomwise.com/jobs/senior-machine-learning-research-
scientist/)

------
jlam_kloudless
Jobs: Engineering Manager, Frontend Engineer, Software Engineer, DevOps
Engineer

Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, CA & Taipei, Taiwan

We're a Series A SaaS/dev tool company building a Unified API to simplify your
integration problems. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily connect
your application to 50+ software services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://kloudless.com/careers/](https://kloudless.com/careers/)

------
crestabeets
CRESTA | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | OnSite or Remote | site: cresta.ai

Cresta's mission is to make everyone experts on day one of their jobs with the
use of ML and NLP. Our company has deep roots in AI: our co-founders met
during their PhDs at the Stanford AI lab. Cresta is chaired by Ben Horowitz
and Sebastian Thrun.

Here are some of our openings: \- Fullstack Engineer \- Head of Engineering \-
Frontend Engineer \- Ml / AI / NLP Engineer \- Data Scientist \- Research
Scientist \- Backend Architect

Please email me if you're interested, or if you simply want to learn more:
bita@cresta.ai

------
stashishiring
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, iOS, Android, Web
Developer, Data Engineers |New York, NY | Full-time |

We are seeking: Software Engineer Senior Software Engineer Android Engineer
Senior Android Engineer Senior iOS Engineer Data Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

------
099812477
Trek View | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Part-time |
[https://www.trekview.org](https://www.trekview.org)

Trek View is a non-profit organisation helping local communities map their
world's.

We collect over 10TB of imagery every month (and growing quickly).

Due to growth I'm now looking for someone to help me build scalable open-
source tools for our trekkers to easily process, stitch and upload their 3D
imagery.

This role is paid but part-time (12 hours / week). Could be a nice evening
project for someone. I'm in London and welcome worldwide applications.

hq at trekview dot org

------
mmusc
Brandollo| Melbourne, AU | Frontend and Full Stack Developers | Onsite or
Remote

Brandollo offers an affordable alternative to employing a marketing agency.
The Brandollo platform provides small businesses with a customised Marketing
Strategy, daily marketing support and a personalised marketing dashboard, each
of which has been tailored to help them grow.

Our tech stack: .net core in the backend (some python microservices) and vuejs
for the front end.

Please apply here:
[https://angel.co/brandollo/jobs](https://angel.co/brandollo/jobs)

------
rcorc
Oracle | Senior Data Scientist | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're a new team based in San Francisco that's solving problems which the
world's largest businesses need to solve. Our team is responsible for
incorporating machine learning into ERP, the software that many large
companies use to manage their operations. We're mainly a Python shop with an
open source stack.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1169233540?trk=cap_redire...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1169233540?trk=cap_redirect)

------
singleops
SingleOps | Atlanta | Full-time | Onsite | singleops.com

SingleOps is seeking a full-stack web developer who is excited to learn and
shape a growing team. Our developers are given the opportunity to engage with
the full life-cycle of the product, from requirements gathering to design,
development, and support.

We offer telecommuting and flexible hours, but you should be located in
Atlanta and come into the office at least a couple times a week.

Apply and learn more here:
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/)

------
fatlama
Fat Llama | Mid-Sr. Mobile Engineer (React Native skills) | Full-time | ONSITE
(London, UK) | RELOCATION and VISA sponsorship available | Fat Llama is the
UK's YC-backed peer-to-peer rental market space.

-We need a mobile engineer with some native (Android or IOS) experience to lead the build for our mobile app (React Native) as we shift more resources to this product.

-Specs: [https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483...](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483746a54c)

------
navchatterji
Lazy Eight Design | New Delhi, New York, Nairobi | Remote

We are rethinking the creative agency using technology, data and some of best
creative minds from around the world.

Our Website: www.lazyeight.design

Our Founding Principles: [https://www.lazyeight.design/lazy-eight-
philosophy/](https://www.lazyeight.design/lazy-eight-philosophy/)

We are looking for senior right brain thinkers to join our team:
[https://lazyeight.typeform.com/to/mY8HJN](https://lazyeight.typeform.com/to/mY8HJN)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in creating fin-tech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.2 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
reaktivo
Ace & Tate | Amsterdam | Full Time, On-site |
[https://www.aceandtate.com](https://www.aceandtate.com)

Ace & Tate is always looking for talented people who share our passion for
technology, design and creativity. You have an extensive background in
technology, but understand how to speak 'business'. An engineer by heart, that
loves to solve complex problems and professionalize processes along the way.
You are comfortable in a digital environment that moves at a fast pace.

Open roles:

* Technical Director

* Scala developer

* Ruby on Rails developer

Contact me: marcel at aceandtate.com

------
ete_
ETECTURE | Germany | Karlsruhe or Frankfurt | Software Developer
Frontend/Backend/Fullstack | jobs@etecture.de

We are_ Developing individual business strategies, software architectures and
custom solutions for a diverse set of clients in Germany

We like to_ Understand the business and problems of our customers and help
them to achieve their goals

We work_ 100% at our offices (or full time remote), no on-site projects

We are looking for_ Developers fluent in Java/Kotlin (Spring), JavaScript
(React), HTML/CSS, Software Architectures, SRE tooling with a working permit
in the European Union

We create digital life_

------
ejcx
Cloudflare's Security team is Hiring.

We are hiring across all of our security teams. Program Management, Edge
Security, Infrastructure Security, and Product Security.

Our security team works closely with every part of the company. From the Warp
product that was announced today, to legal, customer support, engineering,
sales, etc. If you're interested, please apply or reach out.

[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/security/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/security/)

------
jkoc
Pubfront | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | ONSITE | Android developer

We supply ecommerce/ebook/audiobook solutions for the Nordic publishing
industry and are currently hard at work building a new audio-distribution
platform that we've received funding for. We're a small team with a large
reach (~100k app installs) and are looking for you to help us lead our app-
development in the right direction, in close collaboration with the backend-
team. Experience in whitelabel-apps, server-driven UI and audio-streaming is a
plus!

Email us: jk@pubfront.com

------
etse
Abide | Mobile Software Engineer, Tech Lead | San Mateo, CA |
[https://abide.co](https://abide.co) | Onsite, Full-time

We develop mobile apps for guided audio meditation based on the Bible. It's a
really unique opportunity, incorporating the old and new in the Christian
tradition and a modern product development approach.

Tech: iOS/Swift, Android/Kotlin, Go, Kubernetes, MongoDB, Google Cloud. Also,
our office is conveniently located next to the Caltrain station, and we work
remotely on Fridays.

Email eric@abide.co to apply.

------
kruppel
Middesk | YC W19 | Founding Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Middesk is redefining how businesses build trusted relationships. We're
looking for exceptional talent to join the founding team.

The following roles are currently available:

* Software Engineer - Generalist * Software Engineer - Data/Infrastructure

The team today is the two founders. Each role will have the opportunity to
provide tremendous impact across the product and business.

Interested? Apply at
[https://angel.co/middesk/jobs](https://angel.co/middesk/jobs).

------
ClarkMarx
RecruitMilitary | Rails Developer | Cincinnati, OH / REMOTE | Full-time

RecruitMilitary helps employers connect with veterans and transitioning
military talent.

Our continued success is due, in large part, to our online job board and event
management platforms and we need your help to support and grow these systems.

Our stack includes Rails, redis, Postgres, ElasticSearch, and React.

More details:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1152764218/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1152764218/)

------
shardullavekar
Daptin | Golang developer | Bangalore or REMOTE | Part-time

Hi, we have built dapt.in - an open source content management software. We are
looking to build a SaaS deployment pipeline on top of heroku/digitalocean.

When a user comes to our website and signs up, they should get an instance of
dapt.in hosted on heroku or digital ocean.

1\. You should be familiar with deployments using heroku/digitalocean APIs.
2\. You should be well versed with cron jobs. 3\. You should know golang
really well.

Please reach out if this description fits you. We can discuss further in
detail.

------
scotcha1
CloudApp | REMOTE | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.getcloudapp.com/](https://www.getcloudapp.com/) | A customer
experience led company focused on improving business workflows with our video
messaging productivity apps.

-Mac Developer

-Full Stack Developer

-VP Engineering

If you're interested please apply directly at our careers page:
[https://www.getcloudapp/careers/](https://www.getcloudapp/careers/) or
contact me directly at scott@getcloudapp.com

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Your career page link seems dead... because it's missing a .com...

------
m0rdecai
GoodRx | San Francisco/Los Angeles (Santa Monica) | Full-time, Onsite

GoodRx is America’s leading prescription price transparency platform. GoodRx
helps consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering prices and
available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. In many cases,
consumers can save money by using GoodRx over their existing medical
insurance.

The GoodRx SEO/Growth team is hiring:

\- Editors (with a health/insurance background)

\- A UX designer

\- Frontend engineers with React experience

For all roles, experience with SEO is a big plus.

To learn more, please contact john@goodrx.com.

------
rshoaienia
BlueCat Networks, Toronto ON, ONSITE - we are looking for smart,
collaborative, problem solvers to join our team. We specialize in Enterprise
DNS Software, we have over 1200 amazing customers that trust us to manage and
protect their networks. We are looking for: Product Managers Software
Engineers Cloud (AWS) Ops Engineers Cloud Ops/DevOps Managers *Network
Engineers

[https://www.bluecatnetworks.com/careers/](https://www.bluecatnetworks.com/careers/)

------
whitperson
Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Product Manager | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Client Support Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Mobile Support Specialist | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our ecommerce
and publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and
they use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email,
web and mobileWe use data science to drive predictive marketing.

We're a technology team that... ...is composed of small collaborative teams
across engineering, data science, data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our 400 customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment ...and makes
significant contributions to the scalability of our technology and has a voice
in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for several non-Engineeering roles including:

Customer Success Manager

Instructional Designer & eLearning Developer

Customer Success Manager

Strategic Account Manager

Digital Marketing Strategist

Implementation Project Manager

Sailthru Careers Page: [https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and
community banks in the United States. You'll be working on production software
that has a real impact on the average American's life everyday. Our software
helps them save money on their bills, understand their financial story,
protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-
stack-enginee](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs/180510-senior-full-stack-enginee)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and finally an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
bwang29
Polarr | Everything | Sponsor Visa

Polarr is San Jose based (remote compatible) computational photography company
and we work on all kind of efficient A.I. on the edge.

We're looking for iOS / Android / Web / Frontend / Backend / A.I. Researcher /
A.I. Engineer as well as engineering leaders and leadership roles.

We just closed a $11.5m series A led by the same investor of Twitter, Tesla,
SpaceX.

See [https://www.polarr.co/careers](https://www.polarr.co/careers) for more
details.

------
seangp
Digbee | London, UK | Full-time | Remote

Digbee is a data and research platform for the mining industry. Our goal is to
improve transparency and access to impartial risk analysis within the mining
sector.

We're looking for a senior full stack developer experienced in Nodejs, React &
MySQL to join our small and friendly team. Ideally you'd have knowledge of
loopback framework and a continuous integration & deployment technology like
Circle CI.

If you're interested and want to find out more, please email me at:
sean@thedigbee.com

------
PelCasandra
Yorokobi, Inc. | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Part-time

At Yorokobi we are trying to create the best Backup-as-a-Service platform for
web apps with a special focus on security and simplicity.

We are looking for experienced full-stack developers to help create the new
frontend/dashboard (React.js/Redux/Jest) and the agents for each platform
(Express.js, Node.js / Django, Flask / PHP, Laravel, Symfony).

[https://www.yorokobi.com](https://www.yorokobi.com)

Interested? Write me @ martin@yorokobi.com

~~~
cyrilbenson47
I hope you're reading all applications. I've applied last time and didn't
receive any confirmation.

------
dethtron5000
NBC News Digital | New York (Rockefeller Center) & Seattle | Full-Time |
Onsite | Several Software Engineering Positions (varying seniority) Details:
NBC News is one of the most trusted news sources in the world and has a
heritage of technical and product innovation in both broadcast and digital. We
are hiring multiple positions for our front end, content tools, apps, data
analytics, and API teams. Software engineers on our team work with
technologies like React, Node.js, Go, GraphQL, Elastic Search and more to
create the platforms that power NBC News's websites and applications. We
collaborate closely with product managers, designers and the newsroom to build
products that help manage NBC's content and make it accessible to our web
sites, apps, developers and other experiences. We offer competitive salaries,
great benefits, and awesome views from a landmark skyscrapers in Manhattan and
downtown Seattle.

A few of our roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Front End Web, New York:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/182918122693/senior-
softw...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/182918122693/senior-software-
engineer-front-end-web-new-york)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer, Growth, New York:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/182918031988/senior-
front...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/182918031988/senior-frontend-
engineer-growth-new-york)

\- DevOps Engineer (AWS), New York:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176964275938/devops-
engin...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176964275938/devops-engineer-aws)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend Systems and APIs, New York:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176961728908/senior-
softw...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176961728908/senior-software-
engineer-backend-systems-and-apiss)

You can see all open roles here: [http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-
here](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-here)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email us at
news.digital.tech@nbcuni.com

------
recruiting_R2C
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Program Analysis Engineers | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full-time | [https://ret2.co](https://ret2.co)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about analyzing code and
measuring its security. We provide tools to developers, hackers, and
researchers that simplify program analysis and make it possible to analyze
entire software ecosystems quickly (e.g. every publicly available JavaScript
project on GitHub). Security issues are an open source public health problem;
with your help we can vaccinate the community against entire classes of
exploits. Come join us and give back to the open source community!

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers everyday to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix issues in open source
software. Our backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily
TypeScript with React, and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please email minnie@returntocorp.com.

------
fqltd
Fotoquirk ([https://www.fotoquirk.com](https://www.fotoquirk.com)) | UK | C++
Developer | Remote | Project/part time

We are looking for an experienced C++ developer with interest in 3d graphics
to work with us on the next generation of our interior visualisation app. This
involves upgrading and re-designing an existing multi-platform
(Android/iOS/Web) code base to make use of a new rendering engine based on
Filament.

For further info please email jobs@fotoquirk.com.

------
castig
OneMonth.com | REMOTE | Freelance Writers Part-time

OneMonth.com (Learn to Code in 30 Days) is looking for a creative, driven, and
experienced writer to join our team on a pay per post or part-time basis. We
are seeking someone who is passionate about teaching beginners about
JavaScript, Python, Java and/or SQL and has a track record of communicating
complex concepts in approachable and friendly blog-style pieces.

[https://onemonth.com/jobs](https://onemonth.com/jobs)

------
mjedrzejczyk
Early Warning | DevOps(AWS and on-prem), Big Data, Automation, Software
Development, and more | Phoenix, AZ | ONSITE or REMOTE | $100k+ | FTE or CTH

In 2017, Early Warning transformed the P2P payments industry with Zelle.
247-million transactions and $75-billion later we are continuing to scale and
innovate rapidly. Come join one of the most INNOVATIVE FinTech companies in
Arizona which has also been rated as a top place to work in Phoenix Valley! We
have current opportunities for DevOps Engineering(cloud and on-prem),
Automation, Big Data, and Software Engineering. Early Warning offers a
friendly work environment, an excellent benefit package, and the chance to
work on the cutting edge of payments solutions!

Our teams work with technologies such as Chef, Terraform, Packer,
Kubernetes(soon!), AWS, VMWare, and many many others.

More details on our positions can be found below. Postings are used for
multiple internal positions, so apply if anything interests you!

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ2019101)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-Dev-Ops-Engineer_REQ2018810)

* DevOps Team Lead - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Team-Lead--DevOps_REQ2018826)

* Senior Big Data Software Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Software-Engineer_REQ2018622)

* All technical positions - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

~~~
keen99
just a note: your application system is reducing your applicant stream. having
to create an account, then manually fill and fix a bunch of stuff your
automated resume scraper fails to handle just stops candidates who have better
things to do....

------
wraithm112
Bitnomial | Software Engineer, Operations Engineer | Chicago | Onsite full-
time | [https://bitnomial.com](https://bitnomial.com)

We’re building a Bitcoin derivatives exchange all written in Haskell. We use
ansible and terraform for our operations automation. Trading industry
experience is a plus.

We've also got a bunch of open source projects:
[https://github.com/bitnomial](https://github.com/bitnomial)

Contact: careers@bitnomial.com

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite
| www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creator.

We've created a web-based drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily
develop fully custom cross-platform mobile apps.

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
debarshri
Reynen court BV| Amsterdam, The netherlands| Full time| On site|
[https://reynencourt.com](https://reynencourt.com)

Fast growing unique legal tech automation start up based out of Amsterdam. We
are hiring Devops Engineers with experience in Golang, kubernetes, docker etc.

Job post-[https://reynencourt.recruitee.com/o/devops-engineer-all-
leve...](https://reynencourt.recruitee.com/o/devops-engineer-all-levels)

------
jarfa
OkCupid | New York, NY | multiple roles | FULL TIME | ONSITE | VISA iOS
Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager, SysAdmin

Statistically speaking, odds are that someone you know has found a date on
OkCupid (seriously, just ask around). And that doesn’t happen by chance. We’re
dedicated to “connecting” people, and we work hard to make OkCupid the
irreverent, yet reliable service you’ve come to know.

[https://okcupid.com/careers](https://okcupid.com/careers)

------
ackdesha
TargetSmart | Python/AWS | Washington DC | REMOTE (US Citizen or greencard) |
FULL-TIME | Progressive/Dem Data & Infrastructure

Small Sr. Eng. team seeking our next key hire to help us invent the future of
progressive/Democratic political data & tech.

Stack: Python, AWS, big data

Apply: [https://targetsmart.com/job/senior-full-stack-software-
engin...](https://targetsmart.com/job/senior-full-stack-software-engineer) or
jobs@targetsmart.com

------
Varqu
atfinity | Software Engineer (Graduate) | Zurich, Switzerland | only Swiss and
EU |

atfinity is looking for graduates from both CS and non-CS background.

What is our Software Engineer Career Starter Program?

Our program is designed for Computer Scientist with a master’s degree. The
program is 12 months, where you will have one of our experienced engineers to
mentor you and introduce to all aspects of Software Engineering and guide you
through our development cycles in real life. During the program, you will work
closely on your path becoming a Software Engineer and your first own projects.
After completion of the program, you will get a fulltime Software Engineer
position in atfinity.

Where is our team heading?

We engineer software solutions which simplify compliance. Banks are subject to
strict regulation which are an essential part of the prevention of money
laundering, tax fraud and necessary to control the risks of the financial
sector for the society. Complying with the rapidly changing regulations is
complicated and extremely demanding for everyone involved. Our software
ensures that banks always have their clients compliant

Check it out on: [https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/atfinity-Software-Engineer-
Non-...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/atfinity-Software-Engineer-Non-Computer-
Scientists) [https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/atfinity-Software-Engineer-
Care...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/atfinity-Software-Engineer-Career-
Program-for-Computer-Science-Graduates)

------
zackelan
Spaceflight Industries | Seattle, WA and Herndon, VA | Full-time | ONSITE

BlackSky, a division of Spaceflight Industries, is a geospatial intelligence
solutions provider that enables organizations to task, collect, and transform
data from earth observation, global sensor networks, mobile devices, and
social media to deliver on-demand insights about places, events, and assets
that are critical to their operations. Blacksky provides satellite collection,
data, and cloud based -processing and analytic solutions to organizations that
are capitalizing on the exponential growth of a wide range of sensor and
collection platforms for delivering the next generation of GEOINT and location
intelligence solutions. BlackSky has extensive expertise and capabilities in
commercial remote sensing, multi-source analytics, cloud computing, open
source software development, Amazon Web Services, and big data geospatial
analytics. BlackSky provides solutions to commercial and government
organizations with relevant programs with the National Geospatial Intelligence
Agency (NGA), US. Army, and U.S. Air Force Research Labs.

\--

My team (ground control software) is hiring Python SDEs and SDETs in Seattle:

[https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=...](https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=121)

[https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=...](https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=104)

Tech stack is Python 3.6 (with asyncio/aiohttp), Docker, CoreOS, AWS,
Hashicorp tools (Consul/Vault/Nomad/Terraform), Postgres, Redis, Cassandra

All open positions:
[https://www.spaceflightindustries.com/careers/](https://www.spaceflightindustries.com/careers/)

For the two Python positions above, you can reach me directly at
my_username[:5] @ companyname dot com

For any other position, including ones in Herndon, applying through Bamboo is
probably simpler.

Due to government regulation of the space industry, we can only hire US
Persons (citizens or green card holders). Some jobs in Herndon require an
active security clearance as well.

------
zowen
Armoire | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.armoire.style/](https://www.armoire.style/)

Product Designer: UX/UI Apply: [https://angel.co/armoire-
style/jobs/411132-product-designer-...](https://angel.co/armoire-
style/jobs/411132-product-designer-ux-ui)

Armoire is helping women to find their style and gain confidence by giving
them access to an unlimited closet of clothes. Think Netflix by mail for
clothing. In marketing speak? We’re working revolutionizing the apparel
industry by enabling autonomous personal styling and fulfillment. Our business
is real, we have recently closed a multi-million dollar seed round and have
annual revenues of the same order of magnitude and growing rapidly. This is an
amazing chance get in on the ground floor of a fast growing company in an wide
open space.

UX, product, AI/ML, and the voice of our customers must come together to make
this happen. So — do you get excited about making digital experiences really,
really easy for customers? Are you a good listener? Do you love to choreograph
the dance of getting users from A to B? Well then you understand that the best
UX isn’t even noticed by a user because the design gets out of their way.
We’re looking for an exceptional designer who is interested in owning our end-
to-end digital experience to take the Armoire service to the next level.

Our business model means that we develop a deep relationship with each of our
customers, collecting hundreds of data points per month on style, fit, and
more. We are already leveraging our dataset to generate 80% of clothing
rentals from our machine learning powered recommendation model, but there is
much more exciting work ahead of us.

Our current stack is Python and Django on the backend interfacing through
Django REST Framework with our frontend in Vue.js.

Details on all positions: [https://angel.co/armoire-
style/jobs](https://angel.co/armoire-style/jobs)

Recent Press Coverage: [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/dressed-data-seattle-
startup-a...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/dressed-data-seattle-startup-
armoire-using-tech-change-people-buy-clothes/)

------
kpennell
DevelopIntelligence | DevOps + Front End Technical Trainer | Colorado | Remote

We give hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each) to software
developer teams (generally mid-level and senior devs) at companies like
Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are generally 40% lecture, 40%
labs/coding, and 20% Q&A. Because we've been growing, we need to find more
developers/trainers to come teach for us.

Pay 1100-1500usd per day.

Email if interested: kyle@developintelligence.com

------
kevinleedrum
Asteris, Inc (asteris.com) | Senior Front-End Developer, Senior Software
Developer | Colorado Springs, CO | Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only)

Asteris, Inc is looking to hire a front-end developer, as well as two full-
stack developers to work on web applications in support of the veterinarian
imaging industry.

See our postings here [https://www.indeedjobs.com/asteris-
inc/jobs](https://www.indeedjobs.com/asteris-inc/jobs)

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, custom.sockclub.com and www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
thehodge
SaaS | designer | front end | REMoTE

Little Warden is a small SaaS company looking to hire our first employee to
give our UI/UX a refresh

We have a series of small web apps built to help solve a specific problem and
whilst our backend work is top notch ( if I do say so myself) our front end
work usually consists of taking a bootstrap theme and working around it.

We’d love to have someone on the team who can take a wireframes or concept and
turn it into a design and HTML

Email hnpost@littlewarden.com :)

------
akamor
Tonic AI | Atlanta or SF| Software Engineer | ONSITE

At Tonic we are building tools to help people create synthetic data that
looks, feels, and acts like their real data, without compromising security,
privacy, or regulatory compliance.

Looking for a full stack engineer with a preference for someone stronger with
back-end technologies.

Tech Stack: dotnet core, java, react, python

Learn more: [https://tonic.ai](https://tonic.ai)

E-mail us at hello AT tonic . ai

Paying market rate salaries + equity

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Senior Front-end Engineer
| Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

Frontend: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-engineer/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
odonnellryan
Luma | Part-Time Assistant and Programming Mentor | New Jersey | Hourly
($15-$35) | Part-Time | Remote

Hi!

I'm looking for a part-time assitant to join my team. I am happy to help you
learn programming on projects as we can, but for the most part the role will
consist of you assisting me with various tasks as well as periodic reporting.
Tasks can range from research I need completed to demoing software, to
anything else a small business needs.

Email: ryan at luma.im to learn more!

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi..

Had just emailed you. Wanted to check if this part time opening is still
available or has it been filled? If not, I'd like to find out more on how to
apply? Thanks

\--K

------
cloudhead
Monadic | Software Engineer | Berlin | Remote OK | Full time |
[http://monadic.xyz](http://monadic.xyz)

We're looking to hire a few senior software engineers with functional
programming experience in the next couple of months to work on peer-to-peer
and blockchain technology. Salary is EUR 100K across the board. We're a team
of 15, based in Berlin. Drop me an email if interested: alexis (at)
monadic.xyz.

Thanks

------
invitae
Invitae | SF, Boston, NYC, and Seattle | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE | FULL-TIME
| [http://invitae.com](http://invitae.com)

Invitae makes genetic testing an integral part of the patient journey. At
Invitae, you'll get to change patient’s lives on a daily basis, the scale to
impact millions and to live on the cutting edge of medicine. Sound
interesting?

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineers -- front &| backend, we're building distributed systems to handle the scale and complexity of genomic data.

* Senior Product Managers -- who have either deep genetics or consumer web experience, come build the future.

* Project Managers -- lead complex projects that span a huge set of technologies and teams.

* Data Scientist -- turn data into insights and develop a deep understanding of customer and patient behavior.

Reach out to NickLS, SethP, or VincentF on LinkedIn if you have questions.

To learn more about who we are and our company culture --
[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

More details:

* Career Page -- [https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

* Senior PM -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=141...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=1412977)

* Project Managers -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1524198?gh_jid=152...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1524198?gh_jid=1524198)

* Senior Software Eng -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=8885...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=888569)

* Data Scientist -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1518615?gh_jid=151...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1518615?gh_jid=1518615)

------
adefelic
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/) We’re a small and fun software
team looking for Senior Java Backend, JavaScript, and Android developers. Our
customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in making them
even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and interactions, how to
execute them in an innovative way, and have a deep respect for user
experience, come join our team!

Bevi is a Series C, hardware IoT startup that has raised over $60 million to
bring customizable, healthy hydration to offices and facilities across the US
and Canada. We’re on a mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the
best drinks instantly available, using purified tap water, CO2, and natural
flavors. Since our founding in 2013, we’ve saved over 60 million plastic
bottles. We’re disrupting the traditional bottled beverage supply chain by
bringing point-of-use beverage creation to the next level.

Software Engineering Intern:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/66EDAC9911](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/66EDAC9911)
Senior Java Backend Engineer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/6DF4E74A5A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/6DF4E74A5A)
Senior Software Developer, Javascript:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/E92F27F73E](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/E92F27F73E)
Senior Software Developer, Android:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/C602628A37](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/C602628A37)

------
nickFFS
Finger Food Studios| Various | Canada

We build software and hardware for superb clients like Lululemon, Enbridge and
Sphero, to name just a few.

40 open positions - Canada (Calgary, London, Vancouver) ONSITE DEVELOPERS UX
UI

[https://www.fingerfoodstudios.com/careers/](https://www.fingerfoodstudios.com/careers/)

\- Project Manager \- Creative Director \- Sr. UX/UI Designer \- Sr. Developer
(Front-End and Back-End) \- Office Manager

------
shad0wfax
doc.ai | Sr. Engineer data engineer | Palo Alto | Full Time |
[https://doc.ai](https://doc.ai)

doc.ai is working on bringing medical research to participants on their mobile
phones. Our consumer mobile app allows users to collect their medical data,
participate in qualifying research, and be rewarded for their participation.

Some of the products we have developed (on iOS app store):

* doc.ai: Medical research companion app

* NetRunner by doc.ai: Edge computing and inference AI app

* [https://www.crestle.ai/](https://www.crestle.ai/) : Deep learning platform

* MyWobble/Genewall - Bioinformatics on the edge - understand your genome!

We will be launching the Andriod platform this summer.

We are looking for senior engineers to join our data engineering team to work
on data ingestion, quality, and normalization problems from across devices,
sensors, labs, pharmacies, proprietary and public datasets. You can read more
about the description here: [https://angel.co/doc-ai/jobs/360167-senior-
engineer](https://angel.co/doc-ai/jobs/360167-senior-engineer)

You can send an email with your details to akshay 'at' doc.ai

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, Designers, QA, DevOps | San Francisco &
Pleasanton, CA | Onsite

We're a software team of 22 people within a biotech company of over 400.
Together, we develop novel products that help deconvolute biology. Scientists
have been using our products to understand the process of cancer metastasis
[1] and to discover the previously unknown cell type that causes cystic
fibrosis [2]. No biological experience is required, but if you're interested,
there are an abundance of opportunities to learn!

Recently, our CEO announced that he's considering taking the company public.
He also plans to grow the company by 50% in headcount and 200% in office space
this year [3]. SF Business Times awarded us with the #1 fastest-growing
private company with "an eye-popping 2,044% spike in revenue" from 2015 to
2017.

You can find out more about our customer facing software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Golang, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Details are on our careers
page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://www.fredhutch.org/en/news/center-
news/2018/12/single...](https://www.fredhutch.org/en/news/center-
news/2018/12/single-cell-rna-sequencing-transforming-research.html)

[2]: [https://hms.harvard.edu/news/new-lung-cell-type-
discovered](https://hms.harvard.edu/news/new-lung-cell-type-discovered)

[3]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

------
huntermeyer
Listen360 | Alpharetta, GA | REMOTE ok | Software Developer |
[https://www.listen360.com/career/software-
developer/](https://www.listen360.com/career/software-developer/) | Ruby on
Rails, PostgreSQL, Vue, AWS

We do customer feedback management. Great company. Unlimited vacation. Great
benefits. Weekly lunches. Focus and budget for continuous learning. Check us
out.

~~~
usr_bin
Is it fully remote, across timezone? or partial remote?

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
eyberg
NanoVMs | Kernel Engineer | SF, CA |
[https://nanovms.com](https://nanovms.com)

Looking for experienced kernel engineers with great debugging skills. We
prefer on-site/full-time roles but are open to contract/remote positions for
qualified individuals. At this time we wouldn't be looking at sponsoring -
maybe in the future.

We have a ton of kernel level work (as you could imagine).

Please email ian@ for more info.

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo - Backend software engineer | Paris | Full-time | Onsite

Netatmo is all about the Smart Home! Our mission is to imagine for you
products which will make your home safer and more comfortable.

Join us and help building a multi product, scalable plateform.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999684411955-back...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999684411955-back-
end-developer)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon-DOT-com. Please add
'HN' to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
abaron
LendKey | New York or Ohio (Cincinnati) | Full-time | ONSITE | $70k - $150k+ |
Software Engineer/Senior Engineer/Lead Software Engineer, Platform Engineer,
Associate Product Manager/Product Manager |
[https://www.lendkey.com/](https://www.lendkey.com/)

Come help us build the next generation Lending as a Service platform. We're in
an exciting transition phase where we need some key people to push our
platform into a new and more extensible direction. LendKey is a growth-stage
lending technology firm that partners with credit unions and community banks
to allow them to offer some of the most borrower-friendly loans in the
industry (mostly in student loan / student loan re-fi space). LendKey enables
these community financial institutions to bring loans to consumers online,
making the end-to-end lending process easy & simple for both borrowers and
lenders. Because we're growth stage (founded in 2009, Series C) the team has
the advantage of being at a stable company but still have elements of a start-
up (115 employees currently). Also just named in American Banker’s ‘Best
FinTechs to Work For’ based on employee feedback reflecting our culture.

What we offer:

• Competitive Salary

• Stock options

• Unlimited Vacation Policy

• Flexible work environment

• Startup culture

• Employee events/activities

• Good benefits

We're looking for top tech talent in software, platform, and product areas.
What we're seeking in all of these roles: Team-members who are open to
learning new technologies. Brave enough to implement solutions to challenging
problems. Can be hands-on but also strategic. Willing to speak your mind but
kind to others when doing it. For product roles ideally consumer-facing
experience, bonus for strong technical skills.

We're Ruby on Rails, Linux, Docker/k8s, and adding Java and Go. We're building
microservices on AWS with kubernetes, and are actively pushing towards
automated deployments all the way to production.

I'm a technical lead and will answer any questions I can. Shoot me an email at
tony (dot) baron at-sign lendkey.com with resume or questions! Don't quite fit
and things sound interesting? Let's see if we can work something out, anyway.

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We just received $375
million from Alphabet in August - come join the family! We're currently hiring
for a variety of full-time onsite roles.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ) // Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Engineering Manager:
Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1)
Engineering Manager: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Senior NLP/ML Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/50587dcd1](https://grnh.se/50587dcd1) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731) Software Engineer:
Data/Systems (NYC): [https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)
Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1) Software Engineer: Web
& Mobile (NYC): [https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291)

LOS ANGELES (CULVER CITY) // Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Web (LA): [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)
Software Engineer: Applications and User Interfaces (LA):
[https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
kevalshah90
Early Stage Startup | CTO - Co-Founder | San Francisco, CA or US | Onsite |
Full Time | Comp - Equity

Looking for a technical Co-founder with Quantitative Research experience.

Skills: Scripting, Python and SQL. We are a marketplace startup for Commercial
Real Estate. Bonus points: Experience/interest in Market/Incentive design.

If interested, please email - info@stroom.app with HN in subject line. Open to
other locations in the United States.

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Campbell, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
Sunnyvale, and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and
is adding some incredible opportunities to keep pace.

What does NCC do, exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have enormous impact
in making the software and products people use safer! All of our consultants
are also security researchers, with dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Senior Cryptography Researchers

* Experienced DFIR/CIRT hires in Austin and NYC

* Principal Hardware Security Consultants

* Managed Scanning Specialists

* Information Security Manager

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Recruiting Team

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 1,600 practices that send over
28,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Check out the news about our recent series A here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/)

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
siavosh
pMD | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Full-time If you're
interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better care of
their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and the
tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job
post a few years ago, and still here :) This is a very unique position given
it's a mix of pure engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some
testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
careers@pmd.com *Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a
precondition of employment.
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)

------
punchhtech
Punchh | Senior Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | punchh.com

We are building out a Golang dev team and support an existing Rails stack. We
work on improving loyalty at scale especially with powering the biggest
restaurant brands. If you want to improve loyalty and have Ruby or Go/Golang
experience, reach out to us Geri Markey, Dir. of HR & Talent, geri@punchh.com
or careers-usa@punchh.com.

------
saturdayins
Saturday Insurance | Toronto, Canada | Onsite | Full-time | Senior Backend +
Frontend Developers

We’re building a better way to shop for the insurance products that matter
most.

Frontend: [https://bit.ly/2YGK1dQ](https://bit.ly/2YGK1dQ)

Backend: [https://bit.ly/2CJyEIL](https://bit.ly/2CJyEIL)

Tech stack: React / Node / Express / Postgres

------
tomassimkus
iGeolise | Scala developers | REMOTE, Full-Time |
[https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/)

iGeolise, Ltd. is a UK company responsible for the TravelTime Search API. It
allows people to search geo data by travel time. We have 19 full-time
employees in UK, Lithuania, Poland, Netherlands & return over a billion
requests each month for over 100 clients worldwide.

Our Search API clients can rank and sort thousands of locations by travel time
for their users. For example, when compared to traditional ‘as the crow flies’
radius search, the TravelTime Search API shows you points of interest that are
actually reachable within a 45 minute travel time using various modes of
transport. Demo of our API:
[https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/)

Our stack: Scala, Scalaz, Shapeless, Akka, Play, Ansible, ...

Open roles:

* DevOps;

* R&D;

* Web applications developer;

More details about roles and apply through:
[https://igeolise.recruitee.com](https://igeolise.recruitee.com)

~~~
olegsaint
Hello.

My name is Sharnikov Oleg. I would like to apply on your scala position. You
can get in touch with me via mail oleg.sharnikov@outlook.com. I can send you
my CV and hope we'll continue our discussion about the job. Thank you and have
a good day.

Best regards, Sharnukov Oleg.

------
bcarrell
WalmartLabs | Software Engineering (Clojure) | SF or REMOTE | FULL TIME

We're a small close-knit team backed by big company resources. We write
mission-critical, robust software that's used by millions of Walmart's
customers daily.

Our suite of software includes but is certainly not limited to:

\- a large distributed system that processes all store transactions from every
Walmart and Sam's Club store in the US. If you've ever used Walmart Pay, this
is how you get your receipt!

\- a massive GraphQL service that powers all customer purchase & returns
history for all platforms (written using our own open-source GraphQL
implementation for Clojure:
[https://github.com/walmartlabs/lacinia](https://github.com/walmartlabs/lacinia)).
We roll out new marquee customer-facing features in this service almost
weekly: everything from tire installation services to bakery orders to propane
tanks.

\- services to allow customers to manage and purchase care plans

\- push notifications

Our tech stack is: Clojure (for everything!), GraphQL, Cassandra, Kafka,
Redis, Prometheus, Ruby (for some infrastructure tasks)

Here's a few things we value that you should have:

\- A self-starter, curious, and DIY attitude. A lot of our bedrock technology
is home-grown and written to solve our own unique Walmart-scale problems. One
of the engineers on our team wrote an entire Clojure dialect
([https://github.com/candid82/joker/](https://github.com/candid82/joker/)),
and scripts written in that language now do a lot of heavy lifting of our own
infrastructure.

\- A good intuition for writing code that won't fall over under pressure and
handles failure states well. We deploy daily and a null pointer might impact
millions of requests in a few minutes.

\- An interest in doing DevOps-y stuff and a high expectation in good
monitoring. We have full ownership of the life-cycle of our code and the
servers it runs on.

\- The ability to think and work in functional languages (Clojure)

\- Experience writing distributed systems with a lot of message passing

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to bcarrell@walmart.com
and say hello.

~~~
straightly
This sounds very interesting, so hello!

I am a developer for some time and would appreciate a chance to find out more
of what you are doing.

My email is zhian.job@gmail.com. Would you please give me a couple of time
slots when we cat talk, or you prefer to review my resume first?

Thanks.

Z

------
jahller
ottonova | Senior PHP Developer, Senior iOS Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Full-
Time | ONSITE (Munich, Germany) | payed relocation | visa sponsor ottonova is
Germany's only digital-first private health insurance startup.

We are looking for creative and talented PHP developers, iOS engineers and
DevOps engineers. We care about teamwork, delivering value, positivity,
constant improvement, technical excellence, growth and innovation.

You can find all information here:
[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs)

\- Senior PHP Developer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-
developer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-developer)

\- Senior iOS Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/iOS-
Engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/iOS-Engineer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-
engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-engineer)

------
hakusports
haku | Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) | Miami, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.hakuapp.com](https://www.hakuapp.com)

haku enables event organizers of all sizes with powerful tools to plan,
organize, promote, and execute their events. Our customers include
professional sports teams and organizers of some of the most popular
marathon/race events in the world.

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers that are proficient in
all aspects of web development (front-end, back-end, javascript, sql, etc…).
Our stack runs on AWS and you’ll have opportunities to work with other cloud
apps and services (lambda, dynamoDB, EMR, etc...) as we scale and grow. We are
a small team and your work and contributions will have a direct impact on the
products and services used by our customers. We value individuals that have a
strong work ethic, passion for their craft, and a desire to continuously learn
and improve.

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw](https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw)

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Java Developer

-Senior PHP Developers (No, you don't have to tell your friends or family you code in PHP)

-Front-end Developers

-UX Designer

-Marketing Event Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs
(SFWish)

~~~
porkloin
As a developer who works with PHP a lot I get pretty tired of the "lolphp"
mentality, but this was a legitimately grade-a PHP burn. Well done!

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. Check:
[https://www.fortrabbit.com](https://www.fortrabbit.com)

Tech stack: AWS (EC2, VPC, IAM, S3, ELB, EBS), Linux, LXC, Docker, Linux
(Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX, Kubernetes, FPM, GoLang, PHP, Laravel,

[https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/1ea6eabac88d01-devops-
enginee...](https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/1ea6eabac88d01-devops-engineer) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
geobmx540
280CapMarkets | UI/UX Designer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

280 CapMarkets is a fintech startup targeting a customer base of wealth
advisers looking to serve their clients with better access to fixed income
markets. Our marketplace, BondNav, is a sophisticated financial platform,
offering unprecedented, real-time visibility and access to market data.

contact me at pnasser at 280cap.com

------
luminopia
Luminopia | Full Stack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time

Looking for someone who likes to own and build the next product platform.
Contact me - ketan@luminopia for more details over coffee or phone.

Apply directly at -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1190456621/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1190456621/)

------
300
Adjust | Platform Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA & RELOCATION |
[https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

As a member of our Platform Engineering team, you will be working closely
together with our development and marketing teams to address their needs, and
help design and scale out the infrastructure of our massive attribution
pipeline and related technologies.

Our system is built upon a 500+ bare metal machines running Gentoo Linux to
satisfy our needs for a highly customized and specialized environment. We
process a few petabytes of incoming data every month, with an increasing rate
of growth.

You will help us wrap up the decentralization of our infrastructure over
various locations and continuously scale it, making sure that our servers run
smoothly and at their highest efficiency.

You will be proactively looking for improvements, offering your help, taking
over shifts for on call duties and executing solutions following your
automation drive.

Your profile:

\- Hands-on experience with Linux, preferably in a sysadmin/devops role

\- Experience debugging and fixing code in various languages (Go, C, Perl
preferred, but not mandatory)

\- A desire to automate things away so that you can focus on less repetitive
tasks

As a Site Reliability Engineer, you’ll be shaping, transforming and improving
our monitoring infrastructure. The day to day, in this DevOps role, will be
researching and testing various ideas, coding & automating the deploy of the
best. You’ll then work with the Platform Engineering team to roll them out.

\- More info on Platform Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4213522002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4213522002)

\- More info on Site Reliability Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4210333002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4210333002)

Interested? Let's have a chat. My email: jovica@adjust.com

Our careers page:
[https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/](https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/)

------
sgh42
iBUILD | Mobile full-stack engineer | Full-Time | Austin, TX | ONSITE

iBUILD ([https://ibuild.global](https://ibuild.global)) stimulates housing
construction capacity to meet the pent-up global demand for affordable
housing. An accessible, formal housing supply is simply non-existent for the
majority of the world, leaving over 330 million households without adequate
shelter. The iBUILD platform offers an elegant FinTech solution that empowers
an untapped workforce to transact in a secure, transparent environment, with
customers, lenders, architects and suppliers linked together in a powerful
hybrid value chain. iBUILD formalizes and demystifies the construction process
so that large scale developers and financial institutions, as well as the
informal masses, are all able to track and manage their resources through an
end-to-end solution for housing construction, transforming an unorganized
marketplace into a vibrant transparent ecosystem.

We are a funded, rapidly-growing FinTech startup. Our engineering team is in
Silicon Valley, CA; Austin, TX; and Nairobi, Kenya.

We are looking for a key early hire: a full-stack mobile engineer to work on
our mobile and web clients. While the focus of this role is front-end (mobile
and web) we are looking for someone who enjoys taking a systems perspective.
You enjoy thinking not just about the component you are primarily responsible
for but about the entire system. You would expect to have the entire system
running on your laptop, and to be sufficiently proficient in backend
technologies and databases to understand how the whole system fits together.
You understand that optimizing individual components in isolation is not a
good use of your time. We are not beholden to specific technologies: we are
interested in people with experience in web technologies, HTML5-based mobile
apps, Cordova/Ionic apps, iOS, and Android apps.

Email: simon.handley@ibuild.global

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Backend Engineer - Python | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME
| [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Backend Engineer that will help us build our data
processing pipelines. You will implement solutions that reliably handle
massive streams of data, use the latest algorithms to continuously analyze
that data, and provide meaningful insights to patients and doctors.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Engineering and Security / SRE | Remote (core hours ~UTC -6) |
Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases and servers.

We build secure, high-throughput networking systems in Go. If you enjoy
writing code that is parsimonious, correct, yet featureful -- you may enjoy
coding with us. If you enjoy shipping a product that is appreciated by a
growing population of happy, paying customers every day -- you may enjoy
shipping with us :)

We're a distributed (UTC -5 to -8), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

* Security and Site Reliability Lead (SRE + SecOps)

* Customer Engineer - Pacific Region (anywhere UTC -8 to -10)

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note: justin@strongdm.com

------
omar_dstillery
Dstillery | Backend Senior Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) | Onsite |
Full time | [https://dstillery.com/](https://dstillery.com/)

We're seeking a quality-focused Senior Software Engineer who wants to learn
about large systems and how hard problems related to scale are solved. We
currently handle over 100 billion events per day and need someone who can help
us handle billions more. We're still pretty small on the engineering team, and
everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

In addition to gaining deep experience with developing systems at scale,
you'll work with a world-class data science team (winners of multiple KDD Best
Paper and other awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge of machine learning
research. You'll gain direct exposure to the ins and outs of the rapidly
growing and evolving adtech industry.

We place a high value on maintaining a good work-life balance, avoiding grinds
and focusing on getting things done rather than putting in long hours. A bunch
of us play ultimate frisbee or soccer on Fridays, and we have regular dev
seminars and lunch-and-learns to talk tech and learn from each other.

Required Technical Skills:

* 4+ Years of professional experience in Java.

* Experience building and owning, high volume, high availability distributed systems

* Knowledge of building and consuming RESTful services

* Experience with SQL and relational database design

* Write high-quality code using modern best practices

One or more of the following is considered a huge plus:

* Previous adtech or martech industry experience

* You’ve worked with: Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, Hive, Spark, or similar technologies

* Experience developing ETL pipelines.

* Experience with Javascript frameworks/HTML/CSS

* Knowledge of Machine Learning, Distributed Systems or Big Data.

* Exposure to CI / CD (with either Docker, Kubernetes, SaltStack or Jenkins)

If this interests you, you can apply here!

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dstillerycom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dstillerycom/view/P_AAAAAAEAABOBy_ikP0dFcE)

------
ahebert
ClearScale | San Jose, CA | C2H | Onsite/Remote

ClearScale is recruiting for a Solutions Architect and Software Development
Solutions Architect in San Jose, CA. Onsite/Remote

[https://www.clearscale.com/company/careers](https://www.clearscale.com/company/careers)

Contact: Amber Hebert at amber@clearscale.net

------
clhemphi
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Filecoin, IPFS, Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the San Francisco
Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyval...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE | 40-65k €
+ bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
tbarbugli
Stream | Software developers | [https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io) |
Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time

We are looking for talented software developers to join our core dev team in
Amsterdam.

\- Golang backend devs

\- Android (Java / Kotlin) developer

If you're interested send me an email: tommaso at getstream.io

------
catiasousa
DEVOPS | TomTom | Amsterdam,NL | ONSITE | Offer Visa + Relocation

Hi everyone : ) At TomTom in Amsterdam we are looking to grow our DevOps team
looking after our Localization and Navigation APIs.

If it’s something of your interest, feel free to drop me a message – happy to
provide more details!

P.S Its more Ops than Dev, heavy focus on Linux and Networks.

catia.sousa@tomtom.com

------
ajb413
PubNub | Developer Relations | Full-Time | San Francisco | ONSITE | REMOTE

Developer Relations, Developer Advocate, Developer Evangelist, Developer
Communities

[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/?hn=19543940](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/?hn=19543940)

------
cnj
commercetools | Software Engineer - Scala | On-Site | Full-Time | Berlin,
Germany |
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

We combine solving hard tech challenges you’d expect in a Silicon Valley
startup with German work/life balance.

Our Backend-as-a-Service powers commerce in a wide range of industries,
including automotive, robotics, gaming, on-demand printing, fashion and toys.
We don’t run mom-and-pop stores - we excel for enterprise customers that need
a commerce platform that is both customizable and yet highly scalable and
reliable.

Some of the challenges you can help us with:

* Scaling a multi-tenant BaaS with heterogeneous traffic patterns. We continuously improve the performance of our code (written in Scala) as well as our persistence layer (MongoDB and ElasticSearch).

* Rework our data models where they aren’t suitable for our biggest enterprise customers. E.g. we need to support retailers with inventory across hundreds of stores.

* Multi-cloud, multi-region deployment: We offer our customers a choice between different cloud providers (including AWS and GCP) and regions.

* Adopt new technologies in our developer-facing products. E.g. we invest in GraphQL and CloudEvents, and participate in specification processes as well as Open Source projects.

We’re 150 people from 35 countries. We offer flexible work hours, home office
and are parent friendly. I myself leave the office at 3:30pm three times a
week to spend the afternoon with my son, and then spent another 2 hours
working at home in the evening.

For the Scala job in our team see: [https://commercetools-
jobs.personio.de/job/41580?language=en...](https://commercetools-
jobs.personio.de/job/41580?language=en#) Feel free to message me if you have
any questions at christoph DOT neijenhuis AT companyname DOT com (No
recruiters, no agencies please.)

------
oneshoe
Carvana | Software Engineers (Mid-Sr), All Types of positions | Tempe, AZ |
Full-Time | [https://www.carvana.com/careers](https://www.carvana.com/careers)

We are growing like crazy and have a large amount of open positions!! Pay is
very competitive and DOE.

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're
delivering an integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's
first artificial intelligence for the smart home.

Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)
technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
prtkgpt
Pusher.com is hiring for all types of roles in Engineering, Product, Marketing
and Sales organizations. Please check out the careers page here:
[https://pusher.com/careers#open-positions](https://pusher.com/careers#open-
positions)

------
brillout
e-bot7 | Munich, Germany | Full-time | Onsite | Visa Sponsor

Full-stack JavaScript Engineer (Node/React/Vue) | Machine Learning Engineer |
DevOps Engineer

We bring artificial intelligence to customer service and help companies
increase their customer service efficiency. (We reduce the average handling
time by up to 80%!) More at [https://e-bot7.de/en/](https://e-bot7.de/en/).

We are highly skilled engineers and we look for people that enjoy engineering
and that focus on having an impact.

We are located in the heart of Munich, a city with a high quality of living
close to the Alps.

Apply at [https://e-bot7.de/en/jobs/](https://e-bot7.de/en/jobs/) or send me
your CV directly to romuald@e-bot7.com

------
navenio_yc
navenio | Research Engineer, SLAM Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Backend
Engineer | Oxford, UK | Onsite

Problem area: indoor localisation. GPS doesn't work indoors but indoor
localisation has a huge range of applications so navenio develops smartphone
based indoor localisation technology.

Why would you want to work here?

We are a team of competent engineers from a broad range of backgrounds who
write modern C++ and Python 3 to solve interesting research problems. navenio
is a spin out of Oxford University, we are well funded and have an academic
culture. Engineers have ownership of projects and autonomy to develop the
solution they choose. We use continuous integration and automated testing to
move quickly and develop our technology. Our current largest market is
healthcare, we work on a strongly ethical technology that improves quality of
care for patients through increased efficiency while lowering healthcare costs
for society.

What are we looking for?

Research engineer:

• People who like to write high quality Python and modern C++

• People with a track record of algorithm development

• Highly capable people from a range of backgrounds including (but not limited
to): machine learning, signal processing, robotics or academic research

Backend engineer:

• Capability to take on green field project implementing globally distributed
localisation system backend

• Experience with AWS, Kubernetes, webservers, postrgresql, mongo, redis,
micro-services, REST APIs

Technologies used: Research: C++17, Python 3, scikit learn.

Backend: Python 3, AWS, Kubernetes, docker

R&D engineer:
[https://navenio.workable.com/j/2737E0B606](https://navenio.workable.com/j/2737E0B606)
Backend engineer (R&D team):
[https://navenio.workable.com/j/7FC8B9BFCE](https://navenio.workable.com/j/7FC8B9BFCE)

------
hudson155
InUnison | Software Eng && Team Lead | Calgary, AB (Canada) | Full-Time |
Onsite or Remote

InUnison is a workplace health and safety platform that is making the world a
safer place to work.

React + Redux, Kotlin, Kubernetes, and GraphQL.

Jobs are under inunison.io/about-us, or just email me at jhudson@inunison.ca

------
rbres
Bolt is hiring!

Onsite | San Francisco | Toronto | VISA ok

We are building the first online checkout platform and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 30+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer

\- Data Science / Data Engineer

\- Infrastructure / Devops Engineer

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Email --> rb [at] bolt.com

------
BCase10
Crown Equipment Corporation is a leading innovator in world-class forklift and
material handling equipment and technology. As one of the world’s largest lift
truck manufacturers, we are committed to providing the customer with the
safest, most efficient and ergonomic lift truck possible to lower their total
cost of ownership.

Do you have a strong background in object-oriented development using Java or a
similar OOP language? Does the opportunity to work with leading edge
technologies like Angular 7 excite you? Do you enjoy both building and
supporting mission critical global applications?

For those open to relocation, Crown is surrounded by safe communities,
exceptional schools, and is within driving distance to several major
metropolitan areas. Positions available in both New Bremen and Troy Ohio

Crown is currently looking for highly qualified and skilled candidates for the
following

Web Applications Developer II Software Engineer - Mobile Application Developer
Java Developer 2 Java Developer

Please apply at www.crown.jobs

------
kristopolous
unnamed project | los angeles | software | part-time | onsite

This is mostly a stealth project and I'm trying to form a team. I'm the one
that did the original search for this thing in about 2015 and have done a lot
of startups for about 20 years. There's a couple exits in there.

This is the ground floor and I don't waste my time with vague nonsense ideas.
There's existing code, a business plan and it's about to close a couple
million dollar round.

There's half a dozen people involved and it has something to do with games and
fintech. I know this is very vague, but if you can trust me, contact me at my
username @ gmail.com. It should be fun.

I promise nothing more than adventure.

------
enoren
Waldo Photos | Senior Software Engineers | Full-Time | Austin, TX or REMOTE
(Globally)

Waldo Photos ([https://waldophotos.com/](https://waldophotos.com/)) is a photo
finding platform utilizing facial and object recognition to empower consumers
to toss their selfie sticks, put their phones back in their pockets and live
in the moment. Waldo is the only platform that removes all of the friction in
getting photos of you taken by others and creates new opportunities for
photographers to market and sell their photos. Users can enjoy life’s most
precious events and automatically receive images taken of them right on their
phones or share images of others they’ve taken without having to lift a finger
– whether between friends and family or a professional photographer.

We are enjoying tremendous growth in summer camps and private schools, where
photos are already a common way to connect and share experiences of the
children with their parents, but locating the photos of your child or loved
one becomes a job itself. And while camps and schools have been the first
areas that Waldo has gained traction, the challenge of matching and delivery
of the photos you care about is luckily not limited to just summer camps and
schools which is further driving our product and market growth.

To meet this demand we are hiring immediately(and through the year) for:

* Senior Backend Engineers : [https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/BE760CF400](https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/BE760CF400)

* Senior Frontend Engineers : [https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/7038D86015](https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/7038D86015)

Our tech stack consists of predominantly of Python, Node, React, Redux,
GraphQL, RabbitMQ, Postgres, Docker/Kubernetes and AWS.

Our team is globally distributed, remote first, and highly collaborative where
we are united in the vision of delivering quality as well as joy to our users.
As part of the team you can expect:

    
    
       * Autonomy, voice and empowerment to make an impact
       * Market Competitive Salary
       * Stock options
       * Unlimited vacation policy
       * Fully remote work environment with a flexible work schedule
       * Startup growth and energy
    

If this interests you or you have questions, please reach out to me via email
using the address in my profile and I will be happy to answer anything or you
can apply directly via the links above.

------
mildweed
aware3.com | Kansas City, MO | REMOTE, Onsite | Full-time

We help non-profits (churches, schools, etc) connect with their communities
via technology. Currently still a small team, but we must be doing something
right, because we're growing.

Seeking:

\- a PHP Developer - [https://a3a.me/4dZ95](https://a3a.me/4dZ95) \- Remote

\- a Product Designer (UI) - [https://a3a.me/d2d5e](https://a3a.me/d2d5e) \-
Local only

.

Read about our great Engineering team's values here:

[https://medium.com/@aware3/tapas-
teamwork-850b0b06f43d](https://medium.com/@aware3/tapas-teamwork-850b0b06f43d)

------
siwatanejo
<still-unnamed startup in stealth mode> | REMOTE | 20-40h per week freelancers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack (see each position).

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

\- Rust/blockchain developer: experience in Rust, or smart contracts
(especially EVM or Ivy) is a must. Desirable to have experience writing
bindings or familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs or zero knowledge proofs.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
& more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 4-5months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you have/expect a lead/managerial role. We need
manpower, not decision makers. (That doesn't mean you won't make decisions,
just that we won't pay you to _solely_ make decisions.)

More keywords for the CTRL+F'ers ;) : F#, C#, Xamarin, DLT, bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, blockchain, smart contracts, stable coins, MakerDAO/DAI,
etc.

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | REMOTE | Front-end Software
Engineer

Acceptable timezones: between -4 and +3 hrs from UTC

We're hiring a front-end developer (NodeJS, ReactJS, Typescript) to join our
team of 5 remote developers (incl. the engineering manager onsite in
Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely. Minimum 4 years of professional software
engineering experience.

Job & company description:
[https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20-%20Front-
end%...](https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20-%20Front-
end%20developer%20job%20description%202019-04-02.pdf)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | Onsite | QA Lead

We're hiring a QA lead to join our team. We're currently 5 developers (incl.
engineering manager), 2 data scientists and a product owner. We are looking
for someone to take on the role of QA Lead. The key responsibility is to
ensure that features pushed to our end users have been thoroughly vetted and
meet our high quality standard.

The software team is remote. The product owner, engineering manager and data
scientists are in our offices on Amaliegade.

Job & company description:
[https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20-%20QA%20lead%...](https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20-%20QA%20lead%20job%20description%202019-04-02.pdf)

\-------------------------------------------------------

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

We have paying customers and getting traction through pilot projects.

Email us: jobs@portchain.com

------
TDMLB101
Disney Streaming Services | Software Engineering (two positions)

Software Engineer: Stream Security & DRM | NY, UK, and Remote in US | Full
time

Streaming video is at the forefront of consumer media technology and it's
never been more important to facilitate high security alongside a great
customer experience. Join our team to help drive innovation in this quickly
evolving space. You'd be working with a team driving technology that closely
integrates with mobile, connected devices and web across platforms including
Apple, Google, and Microsoft, integrating sophisticated digital rights
management (DRM) solutions for our various streaming apps. You'll be joining a
team that's working to facilitate secure video playback for streaming video
apps including Disney+, ESPN, and more.

You'll be working with several AWS components including ECS, Dynamo & DAX,
Lambda, Kinesis, and several others. You’d be helping the team embrace
microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent
programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a
requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude,
you’d be an asset to our team.

The team is primarily based out of the UK and New York, and the business value
is paramount. Feel free to reach out with any questions.

____

Software Engineer: Media Services | NY / Remote in US | Full time

Interested in working in a remote-friendly, fast-paced, highly technical
environment with products that reach millions of customers? If so, the Media
Services team in Disney Streaming Services might be just for you. The Media
Services team is responsible for building highly scalable and reliable
services that power media playback. In this team you'd be responsbile for
building out APIs that closely integrate with front-end apps; you'll get to
understand the challenges of facilitating a high-quality, flawless media
streaming experience across mobile, connected devices, and web, all while
using the latest technologies available from AWS and beyond. At Disney
Streaming Services we feel strongly that teams should own their own processes,
decide their own technologies, and design solutions for the long term. If
you're interested in working in a highly collaborative team environment like
this, please reach out - we'd love to hear from you!

Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a requirement.

PM me to apply to either of these positions - my email is in my profile.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (mostly React), DevOps |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders ONLY

We are a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
groktor
We're hiring!

Mobile developers: Kotlin || Swift

API Developers: TypeScript && NodeJS && MongoDB && Redis && Postgres.

Lisbon : Full-Time : REMOTE OK : [https://groktor.com](https://groktor.com)

------
nunoalexandre
Talented Mobile Developer | ONSITE | The Hague - The Netherlands

More at [https://kidiyo.com/talented-mobile-
developer/](https://kidiyo.com/talented-mobile-developer/)

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management| Boston | FULL TIME, ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. We're customer-obsessed product managers who love to go deep from
design to data science to create amazing user experiences.

Openings on my teams currently include:

* Sr. Product Manager, Browse - We’re reimagining how users find what they’re looking for in a catalog of 10M+ products. This role is focused on leveraging everything we know about our customers to create that ideal experience.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Infrastructure - This is an opportunity to scale the platform that powers our homegrown search engine as well as our fast-growing catalog of 10M+ products.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Results - There’s a huge opportunity to improve the way we guide users who search through our catalog. We’re looking for a product leader to take on this challenge.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
SandersAK
Chargehound (YC W14) | Account Manager | Oakland, CA | Full Time

[https://www.chargehound.com/jobs/account-
manager](https://www.chargehound.com/jobs/account-manager)

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | System / Backend / Frontend | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

We're creating a general purpose automation platform to open up the
possibilities of serverless architecture, by allowing anyone, through our
intuitive visual workflow builder, to connect their entire cloud stack. No dev
resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 35+ in our London
Engineering HQ. Having increased our revenue by 4.5x in 2018 we’re growing
fast and looking for top engineers to join our squad teams. We’re small and
dynamic, open to new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on
shaping how we grow, fine-tune our highly performant multi-billion transaction
platform for years to come.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
distinctively difficult to use together, and doing so is very labour
intensive. With our cutting-edge platform, processes that took hours, or even
days, can now happen in seconds.

Customers like Reddit, NPM, Digital Ocean, GitHub, Lyft, and IBM are already
reinventing how they work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of
automation.

Current open roles:

\- Platform Scalability Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/jobs/954594](https://tray-io.workable.com/jobs/954594)

\- Systems Engineer [https://tray-io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E](https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E)

\- Senior Backend Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/50E49D5631](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/50E49D5631)

\- Junior Javascript Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/jobs/698069](https://tray-io.workable.com/jobs/698069)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, Cassandra, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with me:
joe@tray.io

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING
CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Primarily looking
for a firmware engineer (or phone hackers), a test engineer, an ML engineer,
and a full stack engineer.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
rwojo
Kabbage, Inc | Full-Stack, Backend, QA/SDET, iOS, DBA, Data Engineers |
Atlanta, GA and New York City (NYC) | Full-time ONSITE | kabbage.com

Kabbage is a leading FinTech company changing the way small businesses solve
cash-flow challenges. Fully automated and deeply connected with its 160,000+
customers, Kabbage provides access to funding in minutes, extends more than
$10 million every day to small businesses, and powers borrowing experiences
for some of the largest companies in the world. While we've received numerous
awards and recognition—such as Entrepreneur's Top Company Cultures, Inc
Magazine's Top Private Companies, GlassDoor’s Best Places to Work, and Forbes
FinTech 50 — it is our people, our culture, and our leaders that make Kabbage
such a great place to work.

Our Technology teams are growing fast and we're hiring for the following
roles:

* iOS Developer: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1582281](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1582281)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1475102](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1475102)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1488822](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1488822)

* Software Engineering Manager: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1593159](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1593159)

* Software Development Engineer in Test: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1487682](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1487682)

* Data Platform Engineer: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1515789](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1515789)

* Database Administrator: [https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1593607](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/1593607)

See all of our job postings at:
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/)

------
antkennedy
Gapsquare | Full Stack Engineer(s) | ONSITE | Bristol, United Kingdom | Full-
time | [https://www.gapsquare.com/](https://www.gapsquare.com/)

Gapsquare’s ambition is to apply data science combined with insights from
economics and psychology to improve decision-making in HR. We are always keen
to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish that
goal. As we build and scale our platform we would like to hear from people who
have experience and a passion for these types of challenges!

As a full stack engineer at Gapsquare, you will be helping us build, scale and
evolve our platform! The engineering team is currently responsible for the
design, building and operating of our platform. We are running our software on
top of Kubernetes, MySQL and writing our services in Golang and front end in
Typescript/Angular. As a team we have a driven by a culture of openness and
continuous learning.

At Gapsquare we rely on the following tools: * Oracle Cloud for hosting our
software * Kubernetes to schedule and run our services * Prometheus for
collecting metrics * MySQL for persistent storage * Golang for writing our
services * TypeScript/Angular for building our frontend * Gitlab for
Continuous Delivery

You should apply if: * the work we’re doing sounds exciting! * you’re familiar
with some of our technologies * you want to help build, scale and operate our
platform to support Gapsquare making a positive impact on the world * you’re
keen to learn more about new technologies * you’re comfortable working in an
environment where your skills will help all areas of the business grow * you
have an interest in applied Machine Learning

Our interview process typically consists of an initial phone screen with a
member of our engineering team, a take-home code test, and finally an on-site
interview in our Bristol office.

Job link:
[https://www.gapsquare.com/current_opportunities/](https://www.gapsquare.com/current_opportunities/)
Application:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdl5919O3LdgTs1Lq4o...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdl5919O3LdgTs1Lq4oeiZSB7QnBAjPoTKFF6SnUa5B7vdv5Q/viewform)
(we aren't looking for CV) About Gapsquare: [https://www.gapsquare.com/about-
us/](https://www.gapsquare.com/about-us/) Company careers page:
[https://www.gapsquare.com/careers/](https://www.gapsquare.com/careers/)

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of biological
and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to find
treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for: _Looking for Data Scientists both for our Innovation and
Assay Development as well as Discovery and Advancement teams. You’ll work with
our data, biology , high throughput screening (HTS), and engineering teams to
identify and answer questions in high-dimensional data.

_ Looking for a strong Data Engineer and Full-Stack Engineer. Great
opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful
purpose (and a massive human impact) and building distributed systems, web
apps and tools for biologists.

* ML researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, computational chemists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complimentary chef-prepared meals, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this
stage.

Tech: Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 130 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
earlhathaway
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $120k - $180k +
0.25% - %1 | ONSITE DataGrail provides privacy as a service.

Our users are Chief Privacy Officers, Data Protection Officers, or General
Counsel inside our customers. We build software to enable our customers to
fulfill data access, data deletions, and opt outs as required by the EU
Privacy Law (GDPR) and the new California privacy bill (CCPA). Plus all the
other upcoming state bills.

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer. But the reality is
many departments within organizations are not well-equipped to comply, so
we're trying to help make that a more seamless process. In doing so, we think
this will help give users more control over their personal data.

We have paying customers and have recently raised $4.2m.

Our stack:

* aws (elasticbeanstalk, codedeploy, rds, lambda, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, go, some react

* postgres, redis, s3

Looking for 3+ yrs exp for software engineer and 5+ yrs exp for a senior
software engineer.

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email my co-founder Ignacio, who runs eng:

    
    
       iz // at || datagrail.io
    

(Or you can email me, but I run product not eng. earl at the obvious domain.
There, I hope that beats regexes)

------
HannaTalend
Talend - different positions (see below) | Nantes or Paris, France or Bonn,
Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

Talend is a cloud and big data integration software company with deep open-
source roots. With over $100 million raised to date and continued rapid
growth, Talend is one of the largest open-source companies in the world.

What we offer you: Join a passionate team and work with the latest
technologies (Hadoop, K8s, Terraform, AWS, GCP to name a few) A challenging
but rewarding environment with international scope Top modern offices with
ideal locations Regular team events and company celebrations, as well as free
drinks and fruits

1) Senior Security Architect STACK: Security Architecture, AWS, Java, Linux We
are looking for a Senior Security Architect to join our Architect team. You
will work closely with the Development team and the Cloud Operations team on
all aspects of Software Development and SaaS Operations related security and
be responsible, amongst others, for coaching on secure programming practices
and related code reviews and documenting the software development lifecycle
from a security standpoint. All details:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=okyW7fwF&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=okyW7fwF&s=HackerNews)

2) Data Security Engineer STACK: Python, AWS We are looking for a Data
Security Engineer to join our growing team. In this role, you’ll be
responsible for the security of our Talend Cloud service. You will work with
the SRE team to develop critical frameworks that control access to production
systems, encrypt sensitive data and create audit trails
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6CD9fwe&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6CD9fwe&s=HackerNews)

3) Senior Java Backend Developer (Suresnes/France only) STACK: Java 8 / 11,
MongoDB, Spring, AWS
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxIK8fwR&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxIK8fwR&s=HackerNews)

4) Senior Product Owner ESB (Bonn/Germany or Nantes/France only) STACK: ESB,
SOA, Web Services, Messaging tools, AWS
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIMC7fwX&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIMC7fwX&s=HackerNews)

5) Backend Developer Java/AWS (Nantes/France only) STACK: Java/Scala/Akka,
Docker, AWS
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJd28fwQ&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJd28fwQ&s=HackerNews)

6) Fullstack Developer Java/ReactJS (Nantes/France only) STACK: ReactJS, Java,
Webservices, AWS
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oaf28fwj&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oaf28fwj&s=HackerNews)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Backend Engineer, Deep Learning
Engineer, Edge (Systems) Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Backend
Engineer || Part Time | Deep Learning Engineer (contract) | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for software engineers with
experience shipping production code.

Building software for fish farms using underwater IOT cameras and analyzing
fish weight with deep learning. Good for the environment and travel to Norway!

Our company is based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily in
Python, Go, and Node.js.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d30...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d3011e59eb)

• Deep Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af2199bf0)

• Deep Learning engineer (contract):
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/443839eb-8a49-42c7-b953-2a0ff...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/443839eb-8a49-42c7-b953-2a0ffbb3f2e1)

• Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Full-stack engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1bdabfa47)

• Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f23cea07)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
peplin
Uber ATG (Advanced Technologies Group) - Self-Driving, Autonomous Vehicles |
Software Engineers, Engineering Managers | ONSITE Pittsburgh, PA | Full Time

Uber ATG is hiring for a large number of roles at both the Pittsburgh, PA and
San Francisco, CA offices.

Pittsburgh openings:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/?city=pittsburgh&country=u...](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/?city=pittsburgh&country=united-
states-of-america&keywords=&subteam=software-engineering&team=advanced-
technologies-group)

San Francisco openings: [https://www.uber.com/careers/list/?city=san-
francisco&countr...](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/?city=san-
francisco&country=united-states-of-america&keywords=&subteam=software-
engineering&team=advanced-technologies-group)

In this post I’ll highlight a specific role on my team in Pittsburgh - a
Robotics Infrastructure Software Engineer. This is the equivalent of a “full
stack” position for robotics, ranging from low-level C++ performance
optimization to sensor integration, to building better tools to streamline
track testing. We don't do any firmware development on my team, but we
interact closely with the team that does (so familiarity is useful).

As a robotics infrastructure software engineering, you will build and
integrate core software systems running on-board our fleet of self-driving
vehicles. Our team not only builds the APIs for sensor data, but is the first
line of defense to dig into thorny, emergent performance and reliability
issues on-board. Your software systems are where autonomy algorithms, after
vetting in simulation, hit the road and have to deal with unreliable sensors,
freezing temperatures, and the realities of operating a test fleet.

Technology we use on a daily basis:

* C++, Python, Go

* Clang sanitizers, valgrind, gperftools, googletest

* TCP, UDP, CAN, RTP, gRPC, TFTP, HTTP

* Yocto Linux, cgroups, Docker

* In-house autonomy infrastructure systems (similar in concept to ROS but tuned for our use cases)

* iptables, strongswan, ZebOS, BIND, nginx

* HIVE, SQL, Kibana, Grafana, statsd equivalent

* Qt, JavaScript (yes!)

Apply to this specific posting (“Backend Engineer, Self-Driving”) here:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/34543/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/34543/)
and also contact me directly (cpeplin@uber.com) so I can guide your
application through the process to my team.

------
susan_truss
Truss | Infrastructure Engineer, Product Manager, User Experience Designer |
San Francisco or DISTRIBUTED| [https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Delivery Managers, Product Managers, and Web
Engineers with Javascript w/React, Go experience

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Sr. Infrastructure Engineer -> h[http://bit.ly/truss-sie-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sie-hn)

Staff Engineer/Project Lead -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sepl-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sepl-hn)

Sr. Product Manager -> [http://bit.ly/truss-spm-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-spm-
hn)

Sr. User Experience Designer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-ux-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-ux-hn)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, just saw your post in which you looking for developers.. wanted to find
out do you have an email address to contact you to learn more and discuss more
about these openings? Thanks

------
flooradyen
ADYEN | AMSTERDAM, THE NETHERLANDS | HEADQUARTERS | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Speed is the foundation of our company. We think fast. We work fast. We launch
fast. We put our merchants at the center of everything we do, and we never
stop until the job is done. We’re creating our own path, with a global team
driving sustainable growth. We don’t do hierarchy, egos or boundaries. “Not
possible” is not in our vocabulary — “freedom” is. This is who we are: honest,
direct and always bringing an element of fun into our work. If you’re ready to
join the power of fast, keep reading.

Adyen is the payments platform of choice for the world's leading companies,
delivering frictionless payments across online, mobile and in-store channels.
It is the only provider of a modern end-to-end infrastructure, connecting
directly to Visa, Mastercard, and consumers' globally preferred payment
methods. With offices around the world, Adyen serves nine of the 10 largest
U.S. internet companies and many worldwide retailers. Customers include
Facebook, Uber, L'Oreal, Casper, Bonobos, and Spotify.

We offer a competitive salary, knowledge sharing internal events, exchange
program to other offices, help with relocation and great career opportunities.
Become part of an international work environment and take your career to the
next level!

Positions we are hiring for:

Java Developer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/75745/java-
developer)

Plugin / Web Developer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1047124/pluginweb-
developer)

Data Engineer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1448606/data-
engineer)

Technical Writer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1411578/technical-
writer)

Linux System Engineer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/posit...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/position/75743/linux-
system-engineer)

PostgreSQL Expert:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/posit...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/position/249469/postgresql-
expert)

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | Deep Learning Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing
technology for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open
source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework
Chainer: [https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs, and we are expanding it further with 1,024
NVIDIA V100 Tensor Core GPUs in July ([https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318)), and using our own custom DL chip MN-Core in
2020: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212). Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley), Takeo Igarashi (the University of Tokyo) and Kenji
Fukumizu (the Institute of Statistical Mathematics). We continuously publish
at top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST,
etc. Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge deep learning applications in many industries.
Find out more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
evjan
Chargefox | Melbourne, AU | Mid to senior software engineer | ONSITE |
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1196426058](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1196426058)

Full time opportunity for a full-stack developer with expertise in React
Native.

ABOUT CHARGEFOX

Chargefox is committed to sustainable mobility. We're Australia's largest
open, electric vehicle (EV) network for modern EV's. As part of that,
Chargefox raised $17 million to build a network of ultra-rapid chargers to
connect major cities across the country, but that's only a fraction of what we
do. We have an unwavering focus on simplifying the EV charging experience for
everyone - be they drivers, fleet managers, charge station owners, car
manufacturers, energy retailers or more.

Our customers can find, use and pay for electric vehicle charging using their
mobile. We’re continually adding new stations to the Chargefox network. So far
we've processed over 20,000 charging sessions on more than 500 plugs across
Australia and New Zealand, dispensing a total of over 165MWh of electricity.
That's enough electricity to power the average household for two decades, and
we're still growing fast. We're excited!

Our apps are built in React Native, and we're looking for someone to join the
team to help. Values really matter (really!), so we’re looking for someone
who’s a great fit for these - (Customer Focus, Sustainability, Safety,
Transparency, Integrity and Collaboration).

WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR

We're looking for someone with a deep expertise in React Native (experts in
React or Android/iOS will be considered as well) who will be able to provide
both technical leadership for the team and to also deliver features. At the
same time you will be working and contributing on a variety of tasks including
development and support of Ruby APIs, web applications and AWS infrastructure.
Remember our value on Customer Focus above? We want to see empathy for the
driver and their experience along the way too. We expect you to know how to
build scalable and well architected software solutions. We're looking for
engineers, rather than coders. At Chargefox, we are big believers in a
pragmatic and agile approach to software development. You will be
participating in team rituals including stand-ups, retrospectives, occasional
pair-programming and on-call support. We are based in Melbourne, so you will
be working in our office in the CBD.

SO, WHY US?

A chance to join a growing and dynamic start-up enabling the uptake of
electric vehicles in Australia. This is a unique opportunity to be an integral
part of something that is of true value to society. We are fully funded and
offer a competitive salary package. A collaborative and supportive environment
that will stretch you, but give you a chance to learn from and teach others.
We'll supply you with a new company laptop (if you need one).

If you think that we sound like a great place to work and you fit the bill,
then please get in touch and send through your details.

We look forward to hearing from you.

------
seanstickle
Solar United Neighbors | IT Generalist | Full-time | Washington, DC | ONSITE
or REMOTE |
[https://www.solarunitedneighbors.org](https://www.solarunitedneighbors.org)

Women, minorities, people with disabilities, and veterans are strongly
encouraged to apply.

Solar United Neighbors is a national nonprofit that organizes local
communities around the country to go solar, join together, and fight for their
energy rights.

We’re growing fast -- really fast. We’re expanding into new states, building
new partnerships, and offering new services. That kind of growth requires a
great IT infrastructure to help our members and supporters organize and
advocate for solar at the state and national level. Your job is to help build
the infrastructure that powers our growth.

IN THE FIRST YEAR, you can expect to work on projects that include:

\- Work with our Go Solar team to CUSTOMIZE SALESFORCE to support new product
lines and workflows, streamline their workload, and increase our ability to
report on campaign performance.

\- UPGRADE OUR COMMUNITY MANAGEMENT SYSTEM (mass email, advocacy, event
management, donations) to a more effective and flexible system (or systems)
and integrate them with both our websites and with SalesForce.

\- Work with our Growth team to REBUILD OUR WEBSITES to be more user-friendly,
accessible, and effective at engaging our community of solar supporters.

\- Work with our Engagement Director to DEVELOP WEB APPLICATIONS that automate
the internal workflow for our two major national solar awareness campaigns --
Brews from the Sun and the National Solar Tour.

We’ve gone all-in with WordPress for our websites, so you need to know your
way around WORDPRESS (and PHP in general) really well. Most of our core
business logic lives in SALESFORCE, so you need to know how to customize
SalesForce (custom objects, reports, workflows). Deploying and managing the
servers will be your responsibility, so you need to be effective on the LINUX
command line. And we have some data analysis projects on deck, so you need to
be comfortable setting up DATABASES and writing SQL queries.

Just as important as all those technical skills -- maybe more! -- you need to
be a COMMITTED TEAM PLAYER who is ready to shoulder responsibility, find the
opportunity hidden in every problem, and build other people up.

Finally, you need to bring a commitment to innovation and continuous
improvement. We’re huge fans of applying the LEAN STARTUP model to our work --
building quick prototypes to test our ideas in the real world, collecting data
to measure how well those ideas perform, and learning from that data so we can
make the next version even better. If you bring data analysis skills, that’s a
huge plus. Either way, an “ALWAYS BE TESTING” attitude is required.

You'll report directly to the VP OF GROWTH (me) and work with a committed and
brilliant team of communications experts, policy wonks, digital marketers, and
community organizers on projects with ambitious goals and aggressive
deadlines. Full details here: [https://www.idealist.org/en/nonprofit-
job/b37efcac8ec14283ba...](https://www.idealist.org/en/nonprofit-
job/b37efcac8ec14283ba8d4792f9f3246b-versatile-and-enthusiastic-it-generalist-
solar-united-neighbors-washington)

------
a_ellis
Quora | {ML, ML infrastructure} {Engineer, Engineering Manager} | Mountain
View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are a web-scale
Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about anything and
share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection, etc. Within the past year we released a large question sincerity
dataset [1], improved our statistical tests for ratio metrics [2], and
introduced a new feature that allows people to curate collections and form
communities around shared interests and tastes [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

ML engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8e4d5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae6cb9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

You can apply online at one of the links above and mention my HN user name. Or
email my HN username, with the underscore removed, at quora.com.

[1] [https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-
com...](https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-competition-
Question-Sincerity)

[2] [https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-
Ratio-M...](https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-Ratio-
Metrics)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-
Spaces](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Spaces)

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | SF + Seattle | $120k+ | Engineer #5: commensurate
equity | ONSITE, Full Time

The ideal candidate has a master/phd in systems, compilers, programming
languages, or distributed systems. Synthetic Minds will allow you to leverage
your technical chops.

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a system in production that reads/writes smart contracts
in Ethereum's Solidity language, and we use it to ensure our customer's code
is secure and correct. Eventually, we plan on going far beyond smart
contracts. Think of what we are building as a compiler that takes code and
translates it to theorem proving, so that we can build automation that can
understand code almost as close to a human. If it can understand code, with
sufficient compute it can even synthesize it.

In Oct 2018, we raised a $5.6M seed round from Y Combinator, Khosla Ventures
and Pantera Capital [3]. We have paying customers and a backlog waiting to be
on-boarded. This is the founder’s second startup and they have a PhD in the
area. The 1st employee was the first hire at Parse (YC S11) and has 10 yrs at
Google. We are currently hiring engineer #5, and aim to be a 15 person all-
engineering team in 2019.

Roles/Openings [1]:

* Systems/infrastructure engineer — You’ll be working on distributing heavy CPU processes on AWS. Making sure processes run reliably over many days. Ensure robustness of the infrastructure across node/process/memory/algorithm failures.

* Compilers/verification/synthesis engineer — You’ll be working on developing new algorithms that analyze and generate code [2]. You’ll identify when an engineering solution is needed (i.e., throw across a cluster of machines), or when an algorithmic improvement is required. You might even play with the Z3 theorem prover. And if you’re really into it, you can improve Z3.

* Smart contract engineer — You'll be working on the front-end of the compiler, which reads in smart contracts languages (e.g., Solidity) and makes it accessible to the backend (the part that does semantic analysis).

Contact: saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com - Saurabh, Founder

[1] Synthetic Minds Jobs: [https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/jobs.html](https://synthetic-minds.com/pages/jobs.html)

[2] Program synthesis: [https://medium.com/@vidiborskiy/software-writes-
software-pro...](https://medium.com/@vidiborskiy/software-writes-software-
program-synthesis-101-294a9a35177)

[3] Forbes funding article:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2018/10/22/invest...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2018/10/22/investment-
boost-for-synthetic-minds-helps-build-automated-smarter-smart-
contracts/#72f772f92a63)

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE | Marina del Rey
(Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com) We're
looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work with
React + Node + TypeScript, Ruby + Rails, Go, Kubernetes, and more! Here is a
list of all our open positions:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

Engineering Manager, Frontend Web Apps
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/otgE9fwg](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/otgE9fwg)

Lead Software Engineer, Backend Services
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ocAd9fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ocAd9fwS)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o8Bz9fwb](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o8Bz9fwb)

Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ohdw9fwT](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ohdw9fwT)

Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/opNa9fwf](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/opNa9fwf)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oNTF9fwe](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oNTF9fwe)

Software Engineer, Backend Web
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT)

Software Engineer, Backend Services
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oI6A9fwh](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oI6A9fwh)

Software Engineer, Frontend UI
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oPFa9fwx](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oPFa9fwx)

Software Engineer, Frontend Web Apps
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/odpD9fw8](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/odpD9fw8)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
LookerSecurity
Looker | Security | Various | Onsite/Remote | Full-Time |
[https://looker.com](https://looker.com)

Looker has LOTS of open positions on the security team. If you're interested,
please reach out or directly apply using the links below. We are looking for
curiously brilliant individuals who are passionate about security to join our
team.

[+] Director of Security Governance, Risk, and Compliance | San Francisco or
Santa Cruz Only |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/3bf4bea6-699f-440b-9ab9-d8e77ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/3bf4bea6-699f-440b-9ab9-d8e77ce490ca?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Security Program Manager | San Francisco or Santa Cruz only |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/89bdc052-cc07-4845-a5a0-57b9020...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/89bdc052-cc07-4845-a5a0-57b9020604a7?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Senior Application Security Engineer, Product Security | San Francisco,
Santa Cruz Preferred |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/6b6ce2eb-76cf-4d1c-931e-4bdbf4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/6b6ce2eb-76cf-4d1c-931e-4bdbf4cc6105?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Cloud Security Engineer, Security Operations | Any Company Location or
Remote | Multiple Openings |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/12e228f2-4e9e-4daf-a41c-e044d78...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/12e228f2-4e9e-4daf-a41c-e044d788f4fe?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Security Engineer, Security Operations | Any Company Location or Remote |
Multiple Openings |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/158c29b4-5c09-49ee-8b7b-c9685f0...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/158c29b4-5c09-49ee-8b7b-c9685f0dd0e4?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Security Operations Center Analyst, Security Operations | Any Company
Location or Remote | Multiple Openings |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/cd9a1721-83fb-4fe2-a5a8-272ed17...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/cd9a1721-83fb-4fe2-a5a8-272ed1731321?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Sr. Security Engineer, Security Operations | Any Company Location or
Remote |>
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/f279d000-241e-49e5-9b78-5a3b8ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/f279d000-241e-49e5-9b78-5a3b8ec2f3f3?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

Other engineering jobs are posted here: [https://jobs.lever.co/looker?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5](https://jobs.lever.co/looker?lever-via=mXKVwAVDK5)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk |Full-Stack Engineers,Site Reliability Engineers, and Engineering
Managers | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European
Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
recruitingCBI
CB Insights | Engineering Manager (REMOTE), Engineering Manager (ONSITE), Data
Scientist, Software Engineer Data, Software Engineer, Software Engineer Front-
End, UI Platform Engineer, Front-End React Engineer, Product Manager,
Technical Project Manager | New York, NY | Full-time |
[https://www.cbinsights.com/](https://www.cbinsights.com/)

CB Insights fuses machine learning, algorithms, data and visualizations
together to help large enterprises ask, answer and articulate compelling
answers to difficult questions - about growth, about competition and about the
markets and technologies of the future. Our machine learning technology mines
vast numbers of unstructured documents such as patents, earnings calls, news
articles, company websites, regulatory filings, social media and more to
derive insights into the future of the global economy.

 _Engineering Manager- remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1600368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1600368))

_Engineering Manager- onsite
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1324341](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1324341))

 _Data Scientist
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/992371](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/992371))

_Software Engineer, Data
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/967577](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/967577))

 _Software Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/772426](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/772426))

_Software Engineer, Front-end
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1210540](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1210540))

 _UI Platform Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1115711](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1115711))

_Front-end React Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1597534?gh_src=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1597534?gh_src=d325afc11))

 _Product Manager
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/105547](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/105547))

_Technical Project Manager
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/902593](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/902593))

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | Scala Backend Engineer, Angular Frontend Engineer| New York,
NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | [http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Apply by sending your resume to hiring@narrative.io.

We are hiring for a Scala Backend Engineering role and are building the team
with a remote-first mindset.

\- Scala Backend Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

\- Frontend Engineer
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/frontend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/frontend.html)

Some more useful links:

\- Find out more about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture.html).

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
D/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950ef23?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Developer Experience Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/335316b1-9a71-4488-bd0c-c589c4fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/335316b1-9a71-4488-bd0c-c589c4fac03f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Full Stack Software Engineer (Service Management):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04f894?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Internal Services:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c8207f7c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer : Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f402a708-f59e-4b7c-b144-a1d154e2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f402a708-f59e-4b7c-b144-a1d154e2949b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Product Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d14ebb6a-d65b-4fa6-a407-27924d28...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d14ebb6a-d65b-4fa6-a407-27924d28881e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
jordanlowe
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence.

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

\- Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

\- Software Engineer - Mobile Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Engineer, API's and Partnerships:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote):
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

\- Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, San Jose, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1254967?gh_src=d93...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1254967?gh_src=d9387f701)

* Director of Full-Stack (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470418?gh_src=5d6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470418?gh_src=5d66cb4c1)

* Engineering Manager (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=5a99...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=5a99136f1)

* Engineering Manager (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=b91...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=b91f86491)

* Software Engineer, Reliability (LDN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1392257?gh_src=890...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1392257?gh_src=890fd7db1)

* Software Engineer, Embedded Systems: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181?gh_src=890f...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181?gh_src=890fd7db1)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=0d29...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=0d2920b21)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470413?gh_src=782...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470413?gh_src=782386f71)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SJ): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1271489?gh_src=79b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1271489?gh_src=79bc46e41)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA & Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du SoleiI, ClearSlide, change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Director of Engineering (Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5dc41b9b-3166-41ee-b048-71eb53a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5dc41b9b-3166-41ee-b048-71eb53a79bd3?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer (SF & Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer (SF & Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175?lever-source=KeyValues)

Senior Technical Product Manager, API (SF & Toronto)
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/228e7af6-3992-4e96-8ef1-c88779eb...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/228e7af6-3992-4e96-8ef1-c88779eb4f32?lever-
source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

Read about our tech stack here: [https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0](https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0)

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville, NJ / Denver, CO / Woodbridge, NJ | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2048/test-automatio...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2048/test-automation-engineer/job)

* Associate Data Engineer: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2043/associate-data...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2043/associate-data-engineer/job)

* Senior Software Developer: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2054/senior-softwar...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2054/senior-software-developer/job)

* Director, Product: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2075/director%2c-pr...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2075/director%2c-product/job)

Tech Stack: Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling. Much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x along with
handful of other languages such as C++, PHP, Node.js and Java. For frontend,
Angular 6+ on the newer products, and a few mature products leveraging
Javascript and JQuery. Many databases to store our 200TB+ of production data
including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB & RDS.

We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are built
using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some footprint
in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3, EC2,
Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code. These are
flexible (they can and will change) and what a candidate knows for stack is
not as important as their ability to think creatively – we can train
languages, it’s much harder to train curiosity and intellectual drive.

Apply or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead Talent Acquisition Partner)
at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best places to work [5], and the Great Place
to Work survey gave us top marks for challenges, atmosphere, rewards, pride,
and communication [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 4 times a year to keep the remote staff from feeling
too remote, and most teams do zoom calls for standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - Tanium's Product Engineering is an all-star team
with a quality-focused culture. I've never felt like I was the smartest guy in
the room here.

Every PR requires a code review and passing of automated testing before
merging, and the ticket is later followed up with a verification to ensure the
changes actually met the requirements.

No one says "not my job", and depending on what you're doing, you might find
yourself writing C++, JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS), Python, Go
(golang), or Rust - I did all but one of those within the past year. (95% of
my work is JS, though - you do mostly stick to your job ;)

On-site or US Remote:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&g...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&gh_src=b44d958b1#openings)

\--

Engineering Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

In particular, we are looking for a number of IT Professionals with Top Secret
or Sensitive Compartmented Information clearance (TS/SCI) in support of one of
our Federal customers in the Ft. Meade area.

US Remote or on site in Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Meade, San Antonio,
Scottsdale, or Tampa.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services%20Organization&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

On site or remote in Austria, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, Netherlands,
Sweden, Switzerland, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Associate, EDR Team (Endpoint Detection and Response), US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/79ee36481](https://grnh.se/79ee36481)

Director, EDR Team, SF: [https://grnh.se/0101307e1](https://grnh.se/0101307e1)
| Washington DC: [https://grnh.se/c2d947de1](https://grnh.se/c2d947de1) | US
Remote: [https://grnh.se/deaf94841](https://grnh.se/deaf94841)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Do you have email address to contact and learn more and discuss about this
opening? Thanks

~~~
antoviaque
Here is a good place :) If you have any question I'll be happy to answer them
publicly - this way it can also help others. If it's something private, you
can write to me (xavier@opencraft.com).

~~~
pydeveloper22
I guess one of my first questions would be would you be open to folks who are
less senior but just want to contribute to your team using Python and Django
and who are willing to be a sponge to learn as much as possible to become
better developers?

~~~
antoviaque
We sometimes take slightly more junior profiles, but it's usually very
demanding on the person joining. The level of quality and efficiency required
by the projects is high, so those who succeeded were the ones able to ramp up
their skills quickly, and ready to invest the necessary effort. Generally, it
might be an easier approach to gain experience on other projects first, and
then join -- but if you are up for a challenge, you're still welcome to apply
:)

------
erezbarkai
CNBC is the recognized world leader in business news and provides real-time
financial market coverage and business information to approximately 371
million homes worldwide, including more than 100 million households in the
United States and Canada. CNBC also provides daily business updates to 400
million households across China. The network's 15 live hours a day of business
programming in North America (weekdays from 4:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. ET) is
produced at CNBC's global headquarters in Englewood Cliffs, N.J., and includes
reports from CNBC News bureaus worldwide. CNBC at night features a mix of new
reality programming, CNBC's highly successful series produced exclusively for
CNBC and a number of distinctive in-house documentaries.

We are hiring multiple for multiple onsite full-time positions on our web
frontend, IOS and Android teams. We collaborate closely with product managers,
designers and the newsroom to build products that help manage CNBC's content
and make it accessible to our web sites, apps, developers and other
experiences. We offer competitive salaries, great benefits.

Our roles:

\- Senior Web Frontend Engineer (react/redux):
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=444714#jobDetails=444714_5108)

\- Web Frontend Software Engineer (react/redux)r:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=444716#jobDetails=444716_5108)

\- Android Engineer:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=444710#jobDetails=444710_5108)

\- IOS Engineer:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=443932#jobDetails=443932_5108)

You can see all open roles here: [https://www.nbcunicareers.com/search-
results?search_type=adv...](https://www.nbcunicareers.com/search-
results?search_type=advanced&location=&keywords=&business=CNBC&sub-
business=&function=Technology%2FEngineering&job-number=)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email us at
tech.recruiting@nbcuni.com

------
rtempleton
Igalia | Multiple positions | A Coruña, Spain | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.igalia.com/](https://www.igalia.com/)

Igalia is a worker-owned, employee-run company with over 15 years of
experience building Free Software across a wide range of exciting fields. We
work on the core of such widely-deployed projects as the WebKit and Blink
browser engines, the Mesa graphics drivers, the V8, JavaScriptCore and
SpiderMonkey language runtimes, and the GStreamer multimedia toolkit. We are
also at the cutting edge of high-speed software-defined networking with our
work on Snabb Switch. At Igalia, you can develop your career in a unique
environment, participating equally in the management of the company via our
democratic, consensus-based assembly structure.

Igalia is a remote-friendly working environment, enabling employees all over
the world to participate fully in the company culture. Our team includes
employees based in Asia, Europe and the Americas, spanning across timezones
and cultures.

One of the core principles of Igalia is equality, so we feel a deep and
continual obligation to acknowledge and counter the structural discrimination
that permeates our industry and our world. In a practical sense this means
that we use principles of diversity and inclusion to help shape company policy
and to maintain a safe and just work environment. We also feel that one of the
best ways to accomplish these goals is to grow and maintain the diversity of
Igalia itself. We welcome applicants regardless of their age, disability,
gender, race, marital status, religion, sexual orientation or whatever type of
systemic discrimination that they have faced.

The current open positions at Igalia are:

* Browsers developer (Chromium focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer)

* Browsers developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer)

* Browsers graphics developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-deve...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-developer)

* Graphics developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer)

* JavaScript engine developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-de...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-developer)

* Compilers developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer)

* Multimedia developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer)

* Web platform engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-enginee...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-engineer)

* Senior systems administrator, Galicia (Spain) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-admin...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-administrator-galicia-spain)

If interested, apply through the links above, or feel free to email me with
any questions: robin@igalia.com (no recruiters or agencies please)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 220 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

Scala Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Frontend Javascript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

DevOps Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
awblocker
Foresite Capital | Data Infrastructure Engineer | Onsite | SF

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/foresitecapitalcom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/foresitecapitalcom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAEDBpyCGw2qa2o)

Role

Foresite data science is a translational R&D team that derives insights from
precision measurement and population-scale biology to address unmet clinical
needs. Through a combination of external investment and company incubation,
our goal is to create the preeminent portfolio of companies at the interface
of data science and healthcare.

Within data science, Foresite’s Platform Team develops the methods and
infrastructure to solve key scientific and clinical problems. We combine deep
biological knowledge with rigorous statistical genetics and modern engineering
practices to develop and critically evaluate therapeutic and interventional
hypotheses. We are particularly focused on the combination of novel
statistical and machine learning methods to produce reliable insights about
causal factors in disease at an unprecedented scale. This work supports
critical investment decisions and supplies a core around which new ideas are
de-risked and incubated.

We are looking for software engineers with experience building large-scale
data systems, familiarity with biological data, and an eagerness to learn. We
offer a flexible work environment, a diverse set of projects, and a best-in-
class peer group to learn from. This is a great opportunity to tackle a unique
set of problems while shaping the future of healthcare.

Responsibilities

\- Develop, maintain, and optimize in-house ETL pipelines for diverse
biological datasets

\- Build and refine versatile, usable systems for genetic analysis at scale

\- Work with data scientists and biologists to match engineering requirements
to user needs

\- Design and implement continuous integration and automated deployment for
pipelines and distributed analysis environments

\- Distribute tools and results through open-source contributions, as relevant

\- Work in close peer-to-peer collaboration with multidisciplinary colleagues
throughout Foresite

Qualifications

\- 2-6+ years of relevant development and data engineering experience with
rigorous engineering practices, including testing, code review, and
requirements-based design.

\- Experience with cloud platforms, such as AWS or GCP.

\- Deep experience building, optimizing, and maintaining large-scale data
pipelines using the Hadoop/Spark ecosystem or similar.

\- Strong understanding of SQL, including experience working with one or more
RDBMS (e.g., PostgreSQL or MySQL).

\- Deep development experience with one or more general-purpose languages
(e.g., C++ or Scala).

\- Strong skills with one or more scripting languages (e.g., Python).

\- Exposure to statistical languages (e.g., R) useful, but not essential.

\- BA/BS in computer science or equivalent (minimum). Masters, PhD, or other
further education or experience valued though not required.

Foresite Capital is an equal opportunity employer. We thrive on diversity and
collaboration.

------
chinston
This company is not very good at communicating.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545109)
and marked it off-topic.

------
bogomipz
Time waste alert! You don't actually bother to respond to candidates.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. You've done this repeatedly
before, and we warned you about it
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16532923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16532923)).
Please do not do this again.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545886)
and marked it off-topic.

